# Yttermayn's "Saga of the Dragon Cult" (IC) 2



## Yttermayn

Roderic is momentarily startled when a fletched wooden shaft suddenly _SPLANG!!!_s off of something invisible in the air near the sorcerous kobold.  He grins grimly, knowing that Rosalia has returned to help in what may be a difficult battle.  Rosalia's momentary excitement flags as what she thought would be a sure hit to the sorcerer's chest suddenly glances harmlessly off of... nothing?  Surely magic is involved...

OOC: Ok, Helfdan, that is more or less what I thought you were going for.  Roderic is adjacent to a javeliner at 12, the sorcerer at 1:30, another javeliner at 3, and the remaining shortsword guy at 4:30.  Hope you have Cleave!  
Amaury, your english is great.  I wouldn't have even known you were French if you hadn't posted your location.  
My wife and Aohdan may be discharged from the hospital today!  That would mean one more week till they come home, yay!
Anybody know if Thrindar is still interested?  Dosn't seem like it...

Grok is up!

27 Rosalia (rnd3 shoot - miss)
17 Grok -4hp (rnd2; move:stand, move:move)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd2; Action:use wand on Scrag 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -5hp (rnd2 miss)
14 Rosalia (rnd2 en route)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss, killed by tuk)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss)
 11 Tuk -5hp (rnd2 kills k14)
10 John -2hp (rnd2 cast acid splash, miss)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Tuk hit for 1pt)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Scrag miss)
2 Roderic -7hp (rnd2 bullrush k6)
? Thrindar


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: glad your kin are okay.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok swings his heavy mace at the nearest foe:


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok swings his mace at the last melee kobold, but the tight quarters gives him a less than optimal swing and it glances harmlessly off his foe.  Those close to the action can see the alarm register on the face of the sorcerer kobold, even though it's deformed face only has one large eye.  The creature points its wand at Roderic and a blast of energy shoots into Roderic!

Scrag and Rosalia are up!

27 Rosalia (rnd3 shoot - miss)
17 Grok -4hp (rnd3; miss)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd3; Action:use wand on Roderic 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -5hp (rnd2 miss)
14 Rosalia (rnd2 en route)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss, killed by tuk)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss)
 11 Tuk -5hp (rnd2 kills k14)
10 John -2hp (rnd2 cast acid splash, miss)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Tuk hit for 1pt)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Scrag miss)
2 Roderic -7hp (rnd2 bullrush k6)
? Thrindar


----------



## Scott DeWar

bipity bapity bump


----------



## Amaury

ooc: there are 2 Rosalia on your initiative list. do I get to play twice? ;-) Rosalia already played on 27 actually.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, two rosies? Niiiice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag shrieks and makes a show of force towards the nearest kobold with his axe, then proceeds to completely fumble his attack.

OOC: Rolled a natural 1, resulting in a 6.  Roll Lookup


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag howls a challenge, then proceeds to look even more mentally challenged than usual as he swings at what are apparently invisible enemies who happen to be _nowhere near_ the visible ones.  The shortsword wielding kobold decides to take advantage of the situation and stabs painfully at Scrags ribs.



Amaury said:


> ooc: there are 2 Rosalia on your initiative list. do I get to play twice? ;-) Rosalia already played on 27 actually.




OOC: Oops!  Nice as that would be, the double-mint twins won't be joining us.  My wife and baby boy are finally home as of thursday!  We are trying to get the house in order again this weekend and finish getting the nursery set up efficiently.  It has been a long three months, and I can't wait to get things back to normal again.

Tuk and John are up!

27 Rosalia (rnd3 shoot - miss)
17 Grok -4hp (rnd3; miss)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd3; Action:use wand on Roderic 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -9hp (rnd3 miss)
14 Kobold (killed by tuk)
14 Kobold (rnd3 shortword->Scrag hit for 4pts)
 11 Tuk -5hp (rnd2 kills k14)
10 John -2hp (rnd2 cast acid splash, miss)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Tuk hit for 1pt)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Scrag miss)
2 Roderic -7hp (rnd2 bullrush k6)


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Scaly thugs keep breathing, so Grok keep attacking!"  And, with that, he does so, but, alas, with no success.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John is not discouraged by the missed acid splash, but rather seems to expect his martial ineptitude. So what does he do? He tries again!

cast acid splash at same kobold as before. (touch attack)


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: I may have messed up, but I think Grok already went this round?  And Voda Vosa/Tuk needs to go.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: I may have messed up, but I think Grok already went this round?  And Voda Vosa/Tuk needs to go.



OOC:  Grok went in post #10, but thanks


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Clarification - Grok already went in round three, I believe.  We are waiting on Tuk for his round three turn.  Please correct and clarify for me if I'm wrong... 
Has anybody seen Tuk lately?  Maybe we can poke him?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ewwwww!


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> ewwwww!




Thou doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Thou doth protest too much, methinks.



OOC: Wayyyy too much if you ask me.   But no one ever does!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Im sorry, Leif, were you saying something?


----------



## Leif

scott dewar said:


> im sorry, leif, were you saying something?




OOC:   wahhhhh!


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Moving this along now.  Anybody hear from Voda lately?  Need an attack and damage roll from you, Scott.

Tuk expertly lashes out with his heavy whip, crushing the lower half of one of the javelin kobolds heads in a glorious spray of fine red mist.
John quickly recovers from his previous miss and flings another globule of acid at a kobold! 
The remaining javelineer swipes up it's fallen comrades javelin and hurls it at Tuk.  The point stops short of his flesh due to the thick armor covering it.

OOC: Roderic is up! (and we need a roll from Scott soon!)

27 Rosalia (rnd3 shoot - miss)
17 Grok -4hp (rnd3; miss)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd3; Action:use wand on Roderic 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -9hp (rnd3 miss)
14 Kobold (killed by tuk)
14 Kobold (rnd3 shortword->Scrag hit for 4pts)
 11 Tuk -5hp (rnd3 kills k6)
10 John -2hp (rnd3 cast acid splash, ?)
 6 Kobold (killed by Tuk)
 6 Kobold (rnd3 javelin->Tuk miss)
2 Roderic -7hp (rnd2 bullrush k6)


----------



## Scott DeWar

before i say what I am doing, i need a bit of clarification. i have John at 0 of 4 hp, you show at 2 down from full. I hope I am wrong, but are you sure you are right?

edit: sorry i have not been faster on the uptake here. i have spent the last two days moving the last of my crap from a previous address.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> before i say what I am doing, i need a bit of clarification. i have John at 0 of 4 hp, you show at 2 down from full. I hope I am wrong, but are you sure you are right?
> 
> edit: sorry i have not been faster on the uptake here. i have spent the last two days moving the last of my crap from a previous address.




I am not sure, but I do check on people's hp's before I apply damage each time it is applied, and I don't think you are at 0.  Even if you are, shall we consider it a GM oversight and give the character the benefit of the doubt?  Concerning the move:  Just flush it down the toilet like normal people do, Scott!  Jeez!


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic attacks!*

The paladin closes on the sorcerous kobold and calls upon Heironeous to grant him the strength to smite the villain!!  His sword glows with a white radiance as he strikes.

[sblock=OOC]
Smite evil, what the heck.
EDIT: Wow!  Gotta love a critical smite!  So if a 19 is good enough, the sorcerer takes 16 hits!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

looking for a rock that would weigh 3 to 5 lbs, John casts mage hand to pick it up and drop it on the beasty-kobold.

(not sure what rolls would be needed, but here is some sort of attack roll. I some guessing some sort of touch attack?)
range: 25 feet
duration:concentration


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Assuming that there are still kobolds who draw breath, Grok continues to attack.    And Grok continues to miss, *sigh*.


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: Hey! No one told me we were switching IC threads!! I have just see this!


----------



## Amaury

ooc: I told you spending a few skill points on Spot wasn't a waste of time!!


----------



## Yttermayn

Amaury said:


> ooc: I told you spending a few skill points on Spot wasn't a waste of time!!




OOC: +50 xp Niiiiice!

The one eyed kobold dodges to the side as John's rock falls from above, narrowly missing him.  Helfdan takes advantage of the creature's momentary distraction dodging rocks and makes a mighty swing.  The sword edge connects solidly with a shield of force that glows briefly when impacted.  His perfect hit ruined, Helfdan skillfully rolls his edge around the lip of the magical shield in an awkward stab and gets a piece of him!

OOC: Sorry, Helfdan, with the Shield spell, it brings his AC up to 20 on the side he's facing (which is DEFINATELY on Roderic's side).  Some teamwork tactics might be called for here.  Obviously, flanking would help, but there's a way to bring his AC lower yet...

John should make a spot check.

Rosalia is up!


27 Rosalia (rnd3 shoot - miss)
17 Grok -4hp (rnd3; miss)
17 Strange Kobold -10 (rnd3; Action:use wand on Roderic 3 dmg)
15 Scrag -9hp (rnd3 miss)
14 Kobold (killed by tuk)
14 Kobold (rnd3 shortword->Scrag hit for 4pts)
11 Tuk -5hp (rnd3 kills k6)
10 John -2hp (rnd3 cast mage hand, rock drop miss)
6 Kobold (killed by Tuk)
6 Kobold (rnd3 javelin->Tuk miss)
2 Roderic -7hp (rnd3 stabs Strange Kobold for 10)


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

*Pre-Emptive Grokness so that there is no interminable wait for me to be able to post tomorrow.*

Grok swings yet again!  "Crabbyfrassin' doof donger kobolds!  Die you bastidges!"  KA-WHUMPH echoes the half-orc's mace, finally connecting with grimy, scaly flesh! [I hope?]


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia shouts: "Trip him, Roderic! Trip him!"

If she can get to the one-eyed kobold sorcerer, she will so as to flank the monster, armed with her rapier.

If she cannot, she simply aims at another kobold, believing that it may be an easier target, utlimately helping in defeating their leader.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John stomps his foot in frustration, but maintains his concentration. he uses the 'hand' to pick up the rock again.









*OOC:*


 at leif:
[quote: finally connecting with grimy, scaly flesh! [I hope?]
Grok attack: 1d20 + 3 = 19 /quote] nope, you missed 







spot check? ugh.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia's arrow catches an enemy in the throat, and Grok crushes another shortly thereafter.  Thus exposed, the leader puts his back to the wall and fumbles a container out of it's robes, then slings the contents and smashes it on the floor directly between itself and the party.  It has a grim, resolved expression on it's face as it awates it's fate.
(5ft step away from Roderic, use item)

OOC: Scrag is up!  There are 5 adjascent squares around the leader, the front three has the mystery liquid on them.

27 Rosalia (rnd4 shoot - kills k14)
17 Grok -4hp (rnd4 kills k6)
17 Strange Kobold -10 (rnd4, 5ft step, use mystery container)
15 Scrag -9hp (rnd3 miss)
14 Kobold (killed by Tuk)
14 Kobold (killed by Rosalia)
11 Tuk -5hp (rnd3 kills k6)
10 John -2hp (rnd3 cast mage hand, rock drop miss)
6 Kobold (killed by Tuk)
6 Kobold (killed by Grok)
2 Roderic -7hp (rnd3 stabs Strange Kobold for 10)


----------



## Scott DeWar

copy and paste:
Ack! Does anybody else have trouble with ENWorld when typing? I cant copy or paste, i cant use apostrophies, and I cant backspace. Errrrgggg. will try again later.

other stuff:
Apos' and backspace:


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Scott, try rebooting your computer.  May be on your side.

IC: Scrag growls as he sees the liquid on the ground, drops his axe, and pulls his bow.  He stays in position and fires off a shot, which goes wide due to his lack of recent practice.

OOC: It hasn't been a good series for Scrag, folks.  The troll has seen his batting average drop sharply in this three-game series.


----------



## Leif

*Grok half-orc cleric, OOC*



Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> at leif:
> [quote: finally connecting with grimy, scaly flesh! [I hope?]
> Grok attack: 1d20 + 3 = 19 /quote]
> nope, you missed





Yttermayn said:


> 17 Grok -4hp (rnd4 kills k6)



Nyah, DeWar!


----------



## Yttermayn

The cunning troll avoids the mystery substance and switches weapons, then lobs an arrow that fails to connect.

OOC: Wow, what did you do to tick off the dice gods, Deuce?  Also, I only seem to have that apostrophy-backspace-copy-paste issue with firefox.  IE is slow though.  sigh... Chrome?

OOC: Tuk is up! Also John, & Roderic.

27 Rosalia (rnd4 shoot - kills k14)
17 Grok -4hp (rnd4 kills k6)
17 Strange Kobold -10 (rnd4, 5ft step, use mystery container)
15 Scrag -9hp (rnd4 miss)
14 Kobold (killed by Tuk)
14 Kobold (killed by Rosalia)
11 Tuk -5hp (rnd3 kills k6)
10 John -2hp (rnd3 cast mage hand, rock drop miss)
6 Kobold (killed by Tuk)
6 Kobold (killed by Grok)
2 Roderic -7hp (rnd3 stabs Strange Kobold for 10)


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


IIRC-a concentration spell will prevent the casting of another spell, Right?







Once again the invisble hand snatches the rock off the ground and John looks around to see what he can see.









*OOC:*


 Before I roll my attack, did that spot check reveal any thing?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk charges and lunches his wicked weapon towards the magical kobold.

20 for 9 dmg


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> IIRC-a concentration spell will prevent the casting of another spell, Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Before I roll my attack, did that spot check reveal any thing?




OOC: Do you mean duration:concentration?  If that's the case, and you manage to cause damage with that rock, then yes.  A 5lb rock from a few feet overhead (which is all you have inside the cave) can cause damage and force a concentration check.  I'm going to make a ruling, since I see this scenario coming up again, that an object being dropped from above at the upper limit of mage hand's range will potentially cause 1-3 pts of damage, if it hits.  Dex applies to the to-hit roll.  This is of course just talking about a rock or similar simple dense object.  An item that has it's own innate damage potential, like a bomb, is another matter.

Spot: John notices a part of the head of his staff is glowing.  He also notices a matching glow coming from a pocket in the beast's robes, which has begun to smolder.  If it has noticed, it hasn't made any indication of it.

Once again, Tuk's lethal steel links strike out.  The slightest quirk at the corner of his mouth shows on his otherwise impassive face as the chain wraps _over_ the top of the invisible shield.  The weapons barbs stick into the flesh at the back of the monster's head, and Tuk hauls back hard enough to rip the scalp right off of the creature.  It pitches forward face first and lays twitching on the grimy cave floor.

OOC: All enemies are down, combat finished!


----------



## Voda Vosa

The gritty warrior coils his deadly weapon around his armored forearm. *"It takes a true warrior like me to finish up things. You weaklings would have been toying around with this kobolds for hours."* says Tuk, and spits at the twitching body of the kobold sorcerer. *"Die already bastard"* he says, and kicks the thing on the head, if it didn't already turn into black goo.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"there is something in its pocket, Right there where it is smouldering." He uses the glowing head of the staff to point as he heads toward the kobold.









*OOC:*


 Well combat over, so i will give a better description of what I meant in the ooc thread.


----------



## Yttermayn

John's staff and the mystery item in the creatures robe glow brighter as John approaches.  The pocket's material chars and falls away, and a small, brightly glowing object falls to the ground with a tiny 'clink!'.  Meanwhile, the body itself starts to collapse in on itself.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk frowns and reaches for the shiny pebble. Without any knowledge of the arcane, the warrior can't expect to actually know what to do, except of the different spots where he could throw this with a sling to inflict most damage. So he simply hands the thing to John.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 it was glowing hotly, and burnt through cloth or leather. Is it still hot?


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia looks at Tuk with a neutral look and says: "Darling Tuk, wait, don't stop, there's more to shred apart.. half a dozen of them in the other corridor.. they were sleeping when I left them.."

Rosalia checks the place and try to understand its purpose, still unclear about the falling pebbles. She also makes sure the bodies are also turning into black goo.


----------



## Yttermayn

Upon contact with the object, there is a sizzling sound and a smell akin to frying bacon.  Tuk reflexively drops the extremely hot bit of metal and shakes his hand with a hiss.
After Rosalia's gentle admonishment of Tuk, she tried to assess the purpose of the room.
_
This is the most comfortable cave you have yet found. Its floor is smooth and the area is largely free of stalagmites and stalactites.  The chamber itself is richly appointed by kobold standards.  Old, moth-eaten tapestries stained with water and blood hang from the walls as trophies from caravans long ago.  A wide, low stone set into the middle of the southwestern wall serves as a crude desk.  A single black candle set in a golden holder rests in the middle of the desk, while a leather bound book lies open before it.  Four pallets consisting of furs and blankets are piled along the western wall, while a noticeably larger pallet is kept at the eastern wall.  Tucked next to the large pallet are a dozen black candles._

Near the top of the tunnel to this room, there are a pair of large divots where the boulders likely sat, along with a pair of stools with a couple piles of pebbles nearby.  Apparently, the guards entertained themselves with some kobold game involving tossing pebbles down the corridor to pass the time on their shifts.  The five bodies all leak viscous black fluid from their wounds as they cave in, coating the floor with dark slickness.

Rosalia 
Grok -4hp 
Scrag -9hp 
Tuk -5hp 
John -2hp
Roderic -7hp


----------



## Leif

*Grok half-orc cleric, OOC*

OOC:  I can't remember if Grok has recovered his allotment of spells lately or not.  If he is currently able to do so, he will offer cures to the wounded warriors.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic gives a brief prayer of thanks for their victory before turning to Rosalia.  "Did I hear you correctly milady?  There are more of the foe close at hand?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

John will try to pick up the object dropped by Tuk.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Good, more black gooy to spill"* Replies the vicious fighter, before unleashing his wicked weapon of massive destruction again.


----------



## Yttermayn

ooc: I remember Grok used 2 CLW's after the boulder trap.

As John approaches, the object and his staff glow ever brighter.  They are almost too bright to look at directly by the time he stands over the object.  The skin of his fingertips begins to scorch before he even touches the object, forcing his hand away.  John notices the shape looks familiar, like a metal flower petal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks on his staff to see if there is any such design on the staff .. .. .. ..


----------



## Amaury

Helfdan said:


> Roderic gives a brief prayer of thanks for their victory before turning to Rosalia.  "Did I hear you correctly milady?  There are more of the foe close at hand?"




"Yes, opposite corridor. We should keep watch in the corridor in case they attempt to attack us. They were asleep but combat has been noisy!" replies Rosalia as she looks around.

She quickly stares at the golden holder to evaluate its value before going for the book to have a look at it. She checks for possible traps nearby before attempting to read its content.


----------



## Leif

*Grok half-orc cleric, OOC*



Yttermayn said:


> ooc: I remember Grok used 2 CLW's after the boulder trap.



OOC:  Then he should have one first level spell left for today!  Thanks, Boss!

Grok says, "Grok have just one cure spell left today.  Who closest to dead, come here and get help!"


----------



## Yttermayn

John sees the flower petal pattern repeated numerous times in the rose shaped head of his ancestral staff.
Rosalia guesses the value of the candle holder to be worth a small fortune, if undamaged.  The book was handled very carefully by the leader kobold and its previous owners.  Its worn leather spine though old, is uncreased.  The book is closed on a crude wooden stand.  The cover has something written on it in an unfamiliar, black, flowing script.  She can see no signs of any traps.  Opening it gingerly, more of the same script is on the inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Is any one petel glowing brighter then the others? if so, he will place the staff near the petel with the brightest glow nearest it one on the floor.


----------



## Yttermayn

When the head of John' staff comes within a few inches of the metallic petal, it slides across the floor as if by magnetism.  There is a clinking sound and a flash, and the head of the staff continues to glow a few moments afterwards.  A new petal is attached to the staff that bears a reddish orange tint.  John gets the distinct impression that pointing the staff at an enemy and triggering that petal would be Very Bad for the enemy and anyone caught between them.


----------



## Amaury

"Hmm, I can't read this language.. Anyone gifted in foreign scriptures??" asks Rosalia.

She walks away from the table and looks around for hidden stuff. She lifts the various 'blankets' and searches around.


ooc: hmm, what about 70 for a search check?? could find a needle in a hay stack!


----------



## Scott DeWar

"John, still looking at the new petel says, Tuk, I think that petel belongs to the staff. i wonder how it tot sweperateded .. .. .. ..Hmm? Languages, yes I know a few. Why do you ask?"

He stops staring at the flower motif on the staff and looks in front of him begiled by the beauty of  Rosalia as she walks away from the book. it is a few seconds before he realizes what the object of the questions was again but sees the book and quickly figures things out. He blushes at his staring at the beautiful motif if the young woman, then procedes to bury his nose in the book she indicates.

"Huh? Oh, Yeah.  Book. Languages." he strats parusing the writing .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag takes a look at the script, raising his curious unibrow.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok not good with books," says the half-orc.  "Since no one wants, Grok guess him save last cure spell for later."  Grok's companions suddenly note that there is very little in this world that is more pathetic than a sulking half-orc.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> "Huh? Oh, Yeah.  Book. Languages." he strats parusing the writing .. .. .. .. ..






Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag takes a look at the script, raising his curious unibrow.




.. .. .. .. then starts gagging on Scrags bad breath.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

OOC:  Troll breath, eeesh! Worse than even dog breath by a long shot!


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia finds the wand that the leader had used to shoot little magical missiles at the party.  She also finds some finely made bracers covered in black goo.  A perfect pearl in a tiny leather pouch is found with a lanyard around the leader's neck, next to another three toed golden claw amulet.  Among the other kobolds, the usual assortment of ratty arms and armor is present with the exception of three flasks of what smells like oil and four more claw amulets.
Before Scrag's over-the-shoulder breath could choke him out, John decided that the script in the book was beyond his ability to decipher despite the tomes obvious value.


----------



## Scott DeWar

with eyes watering fromt the troll's odiferous oral eminations, john mentins the need for time to paruse the book some more to deciper the meaning of the words.

*cough*


----------



## Amaury

"Oh, look, the three-toes claw symbol that we've found all over.. but this one is in gold!" says Rosalia as she collects her various findings.

She continues: "Anyone cares to check if these items are magical?? Could be of use.." she adds lookings at the bracers and wand.

She collects all items into her sack once finished saying: "To share if we get out alive of this.."

Reacting to John, she asks: "Is this book like the magic tome all wizards seem to have or is it something else? It could give us serious clues to all this mess.."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"It seems to be something else. I will need to look at one of my spells to be able to read the writing. i think I can figure something out then. I can also look at every thing and see if there is anything magical. As for seeing there is a magical aura, I fear I am not prepared for that as well. "


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk takes a look, he had learned dwarven from an old dwarf smith back when he was a kind.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok sagaciously opines, "Books, books, books, always books and more books.  Reading make Grok's head hurt!  You smart guy John, you read book before, yes?  Once read one book why you want read other books?  A book is a book.  If read one, why fool with any others?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 basicly guys, i need to memorize comprehend languages, is wha tI need to dom, but that isn't going to happen for a long while.


----------



## Amaury

Leif said:


> Grok sagaciously opines, "Books, books, books, always books and more books.  Reading make Grok's head hurt!  You smart guy John, you read book before, yes?  Once read one book why you want read other books?  A book is a book.  If read one, why fool with any others?"





"Grok, thanks for that moment of wisdom!" replies Rosalia sarcastically before brushing her hair with her hand. "I think John knows what he needs. Anyway, what do we do now?? What's happening with your staff? We don't seem to know what to do with it, hum?"


ooc: no one's got Decipher Script?


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Amaury said:


> "Grok, thanks for that moment of wisdom!" replies Rosalia sarcastically."[/COLOR]



"Grok happy to help and him do what he can."  Rosalia's sarcasm is utterly lost on the thick-skulled cleric.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> ooc: no one's got Decipher Script?




ooc: Deciper script? its a spell called comprehend languages!

IC:
John blushes as he starts, "my staff, nothing is wrong with my sta, oh that staff. apperently there was something on one of the kobolds that was a part of this and the two itms have merged to form a more powerful item."

ooc: Yttrman, is this the same spell?
[sblock=scorching ray]
*Scorching Ray*
School: evocation [fire]; 
Level: sorcerer/wizard 2
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Components: V, S
Range: close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: one or more rays
Duration: instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Spell resistance: yes
Description
You blast your enemies with fiery rays. You may fire one ray, plus one additional ray for every four levels beyond 3rd (to a maximum of three rays at 11th level). Each ray requires a ranged touch attack to hit and deals 4d6 points of fire damage. The rays may be fired at the same or different targets, but all rays must be aimed at targets within 30 feet of each other and fired simultaneously.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott: http://www.imarvintpa.com/dndlive/spells.php?ID=5195

Amaury: ALL 3 toed amulets found so far are gold.

Amaury, Heldan, Deuce, Voda Vosa: I need you to update your character sheets, please see the last few days discussion on the OOC thread.  The next two to finish and provide me a link get a bonus 50 experience!

All: Level ups will be effective once everyone has had a rest period.  Also, I think I am going to start handing out experience awards more often, and in higher amounts.  PBP is a slow format, yes, but I seldom, nay, never see games last long enough to get into the mid to high levels.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: i barely venture in the OOC thread.. too manly language overthere, not befitting a lady of my position...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> ooc: i barely venture in the OOC thread.. too manly language overthere, not befitting a lady of my position...












*OOC:*


 that sounded like a rebuke.


----------



## Amaury

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> that sounded like a rebuke.



ooc: rebuke? oh, what an horrible word!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Instead of complaining, level up! Tuk already gots 50 free xp. In your chainmail bikini clad rouge's face!


----------



## Amaury

ooc: tss tss Tuk, you really do need some skill points in Spot!!.. scroll down and you'll see that darling Rosalia was first!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


actually I was the first in post number .. .. .. .. Ah, found it, number 20 in the OOC thread date 21 feburary at 10:33 am

Amaury was post 27 some 23 hours and 30 minutes later


----------



## Amaury

OOC: indeed your were!  I meant between my friend Tuk and I.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Ok, let's keep the ooc stuff to the OOC thread.  As soon as we get Roderic and Scrag leveled up, we can move on.  +25 xp to the first of those two to get it done...

The kobold leader's room seems like a good place to rest.  Easily defensible and slightly more comfortable, not to mention dry.  The two boulders could even be rolled back up to their divots for an effective incursion deterrent.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


how big are the bolders?


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Roughly three feet in diameter.  I didn't say it would be _easy_.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 i will give a sild SWAG and say these weigh about 750  lbs, maybe more. john has max heavy encumberence of 150 and raw says max =heavy X5 = 750. Th rocks wweigh probablymore then that and it is up hill.







John looks at his blood on one of the round stones and sighs. Then he will try to roll one up the slope. (probably unsuccessful)


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"What are you trying to do?"* asks Tuk, standing next to the struggling wizard, keeping his arms crossed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Set up a defense, *grunt* just like the kobolds did. It was a *grunt* *pant pant* good idea. There are divots in the floor to hold *grunt* the bolders in place untill needed. Besides, this is good exorcise" *grunt* heave*


----------



## Yttermayn

John manages to get one of the boulders rolling to the base of the slope after sweeping away a path through the pebbles.  He finds the task impossible though when trying to go uphill with it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

'Er, um, uh, ur , Tuk, How about a hand? or do you think it is a bad defense?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok help John!  Careful you not bleed more on rock, too slippery."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Oh not at all, I was just entertaining my self. But now you can't even move it, so it turned to be bored."* says Tuk, walking next to the wizard. *"So I'll give you a hand" *


----------



## Scott DeWar

John Rolls his eyes at Tuk then says "Thanks grok for the help and the, uh, compasion."


----------



## Yttermayn

With the combined efforts of men and orc, they get the boulder up to the top of the tunnel.  Even Tuk cracked a grimace of effort once or twice before the task was complete (though he tried to hide it).


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic keeps watch (and tries not to laugh) as the others banter while doing their group Sisyphus imitation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag asks, "Why men pushing rocks around?  Is fun game?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Very fun, Scragilicious.  Should try sometime, if can keep John from bleeding on rock."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"The game is actually called roll the rock on the bad guys, should any show up down there"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag shrugs and says, "Scrag help, but don't like bleeding part."  With that he adds his shoulder.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok shifts over on the rock to accommodate Scrag, assuming there is room for all three of us to lend our strength to the effort.


----------



## Yttermayn

The pan-species menagerie manages to get the second rock into place without too much extra pain and bloodletting.

OOC:  Don't let me hurry you out of any RP, but let me know when you guys decide to turn in and officially activate your 2nd level.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

The Half-Orc suddenly stretches vigorously and luxuriantly.  _*Y-A-A-A-A-W-W-N!*_ Grok Bushed!  Him sleep now -- mmm, that rock look comfy!  You wake when time Grok watch."


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk walk to a seemingly dry spot, pointing back at Grok.* "What Toothy said"* he says, and curls in a ball over his sleeping bag.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> The pan-species menagerie manages to get the second rock into place without too much extra pain and bloodletting.
> 
> OOC:  Don't let me hurry you out of any RP, but let me know when you guys decide to turn in and officially activate your 2nd level.



OOC:  "Pan-species menagerie" is definitely worth an xp!  Too bad I can't give you another one yet, sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John Takes first watch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag volunteers for second shift.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic will take the third shift.


----------



## Yttermayn

The rest period passes without incident.  John had a nightmare, however.  With the distant sound of the underground river entering his subconscious, he dreamed naturally of water.  It flowed down into the inky depths of this underground place, clear and cold.  But then a horrible feeling of dread overcame him.  Something downstream pulled at him and made him feel sick inside.  He felt wetness on the back of his arm.  Then he felt a cold, tasteless bile come up from his stomach.  He retched it out, and it spilled out of him like a fountain, black splashing onto the stone.  More blackness ran freely from his arm, then his nose and eyes.  As the stuff poured out of him, he felt himself collapsing inwards.  Before his sight was gone completely, he saw the stuff drain down into the river to be swept away into the bowels of the earth.
Grok also had nightmares, but his faded to a dull sense of dread before he rose.  The sore on the back of his neck had oozed onto his bedroll, creating a large inky stain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

When John wakes, he studies his spells, then just out of curiosity, he looks on the back of his arm.

new spells:

WIP
for starters, comprehend languages


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok will, likewise, pray for new spells.
[sblock=spells, Grok]
level zero
Guidance
Light
Read Magic

level one
Cause Fear
Protection From Evil
Cure Light Wounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk will get up and _prey_ for enemies.


----------



## Scott DeWar

spells for the day
cantrips: light, detect magic, Launch bolt, caltrops (conj), acid splash (conj), acid splash (conj)
level 1: mage armor, Orb of acid, Orb of acid, comprehend languages, Magic missle

When he is done stydieing he will ask for the book to see if he can try to read it again. If given the book, he will cast comprehend languages and try to read it.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok feigns stereotypical indifference to John's examination of the book, but John gets a creeping feeling that _someone_ is reading over his shoulder.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"You want to learn to read Grok?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok instantly claps his finger to his lips to "shush" John.  Then he leans in close and whispers to him, "John really teach Grok to read?"  The Half-Orc just beams at the wizard!


----------



## Scott DeWar

"yes"

The with a quick wink to the half-orc, he turns to evey one and aasks "So, how welld id every one sleep?" His normal cheerieness seems to be absent, today.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic rises early, and after praying to Pelor and Heironeous, joins the others.  "Good morn to you all, friends.  Let us hope today we can get to the bottom of this mystery."


----------



## Yttermayn

The sore on the back of John's arm no longer itches, it's just numb.  It is also bigger.  A black field of infected skin two inches across shows that John's body is slowly losing the battle.  Tiny movements in the ruptured part of the sore remind John of the worm-like things he saw in it before.  His stomach rebels until he looks away.  Once he acquired the book, the comprehend languages spell he cast allowed him to finally understand the mysterious tome.  The title on the cover said "Guide Naturala of the Eighth World, by Chasre of Garasth"  Inside, it contained details of the bygone era of Tsathzar Rho and describes its flora, fauna, and geography.  John begins to get an understanding of the vast gulf between the author's time period and his own.  In his own time, Tsathzar Rho was an _incomprehensibly_ powerful magic user.  Not content to dominate the prime material plane and the abyssal planes, he reached for realms beyond the known universe.  It is speculated that he succeeded, for his tower vanished shortly after a strange and alien host of beings appeared.  Though the beings left with the tower, the effect upon the local ecology was dire.  Once ordinary creatures began to change,  their blood turning black and their bodies sprouting horrific deformities.  The land ultimately became barren but for the mutated creatures that inhabited it.  The author makes pessimistic predictions about the future of the region in the epilogue.
 OOC: +25 each to Grok and John for a touching rp scene.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

OOC:  How is the "bump" on the back of Grok's neck?


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> OOC:  How is the "bump" on the back of Grok's neck?




OOC: Someone will have to look at it and tell him, or he will have to explore it with his fingers.  He can feel that it is numb now instead of painful, though.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok says quietly to the wizard, "John you look Grok neck," and he bows his head and turns to give John a better view.


----------



## Scott DeWar

after seeing in own sore worsten he is hesitant, but he looks at it any way...very much the same as a person would have to look upon the sight of a mutalated body, though horrified by it as well. After looking and telling Grok what he sees, he then takes his midn off the horrific envisionment of the black sores by telling every one what was in the book, then mentioning thathe has a bad feeling that the party needs to go further into the bowels of the ground to finbd the source of the the evil of this land.

"I am confused as to how they are connected, but I have a bad feeling that we will find that the evil in this land and the content of this book will somehow merge together. I do not like this thought line."


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok not like, too, but John very smart, so he right.  We trust John."  The big Half-Orc claps the wizard on the back _very_ soundly as a gesture of friendship.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk raises an eyebrow slightly, very slightly, at John's wound. Once John related about the content of the book, the hard warrior crossed his arms around his chest. *"I'm not liking the sound of this. It was supposed to be just a 'kill'em all and take their stuff' sort of mission, and now we are facing this world threatening black goo."* he says, going silent for a while.* "We need to hurry. You are not lasting much."* he adds, looking at John's wound, and then at his eyes.


----------



## Yttermayn

The hair on the back of Grok's neck near the sore is gone completely.  However, there are tiny fronds of something coming out of the wound.  As John watches, the tiny black cilia seem to sway slowly like seaweed underwater.  He gets the terrible feeling that each one is a tiny sentient being, watching him.  An involuntary shudder ripples over his skin and raises goose flesh in its wake.
Grok's movements and Tuk's words pull John from his reverie.

ooc: +25xp to Tuk for good RP.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pointing to grok's nape of his neck, John says,"Grok is not doing well either", then to grok, "sorry, chum."


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"John not sh***in' 'bout that!  It ok Krazzle*, Grok know his neck suck.  John not worry, just _fix_ neck!"

* "Krazzle" is orcish for "litter mate."  Like "brother" among humans, kinda.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I cannot fix your neck, I do not know how."









*OOC:*


 knowledge check of some sort?






nat 1 FAIL!!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag stares in horror at the black ooze and tightens the grip on his axe, "Scrag fix", he asks while staring at the back of his companions' necks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"nnNNNNNononono!" Stammers John, " Ax to grok's neck not good! " then he remembers, "Or my arm!"


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"It ok, John, we fix later." And to Scrag, "Ax not fix!  Make Grok neck hurt worse!"


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia got up and arranged herself quickly. The story in the book was quite interesting and she pondered about it for a while.

"Sooo, we have a bit of an explanation about these phenomena, but still no clue as to how to fix them!!" she comments.

Grok and John infections did not reassure her: "Looks like this thing is contagious or what?? Do you remember being wounded there or feeling any pain? How did that occur? I don't understand a thing about this dimensions thing."


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok woke up with bumpy thing on neck awhile back and it just got worse."


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic looks with concern at the odd lesions.  "Perhaps the priest at the temple can do something about these odd wounds...  but this raises the issue:  should we press on, or head back and see if they can be healed?"


----------



## Yttermayn

Knowledge Arcane Roll: John thinks some nice scotch would at least make him _feel_ better about the wound.

At Roderic's suggestion, John feels a fluttery panic.  The urge to keep going is undeniable, while the thought of turning back feels fatally counter-productive.  The idea struck him that finding the piece of his grandpa's staff was oddly convenient, like one bread crumb of a trail.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"The priest? That good for nothing will prey to some useless god and wait for it to do his dirty job. Thier best chance is to find the source of this plague and kill it dead, if that doesn't solve the problem, at least they'll have their revenge."* Tuk says, with an unexpected burst of eloquence. *"And don't give me that paladin face, you know I'm right, that's why you're angry."*


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok go on.  If he die, he die.  John, you turn back if you want, and Grok beat anybody who get in John way."


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 tried to post this last night, but lost internet access for some reason







John vahemently shakes his head. 
"No, it is not a good idea to return. I feel we should press on. I believe we are headed in the right direction though. My night mere last night affirms this as well"

Hmm, nightmere? He has not mentioned any night mere....


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia reacts to John's comments: "Sorry, but we know nothing of your nightmares, and what use are they, seriously? 

No, as far as I'm concerned, you going back could be the worst scenario: you could be infecting the whole world out there! Actually, we might all be infected already!" she concludes in a surprisingly harsh tone.

Pausing for the others to capture what she just said, she adds: "So, again, what's the plan? Walking endlessly in these tunnels without knowing what we're doing?? We don't even know what we have to look for! The only thing, is this staff.. What's the connection? Can't you use that staff John??"


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic actually laughs at Tuk's words.  "Friend, I am not angry.  I actually agree with you.  I merely thought it should be John and Grok who made this choice."  He pats Grok's shoulder.  "I am not surprised you have chosen the courageous path, gentlemen.  Rosalia's questions are excellent.  What is our next step?"


----------



## Yttermayn

John is reminded of the nightmare again when in the silences between his companions chatter, he finds his ears attuned to sound sound of running water nearby.

+25xp Rosalia, Roderic, John, Tuk, Grok for enjoyable RP


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 which way to the rushing water? that will be the way that John will suggest.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok observes John looking bewildered and mumbling about water, and says, "John lost?  Him lose big river we cross before?"


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: John would have to go find the sound of the water.  The group crossed a river a little ways back, but the sound also came from one of the unexplored tunnels coming off of the 'hub' room at the bottom of the pebble tunnel.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Water sound came from there," Grok says indicating the direction.  "We go see?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"See? You hear the other wter too, don' you grok?"

ooc: wow, it is hard to concentrate while listening to Earl hooker blues!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag frowns at his infected companions with a strange look of unibrow pity, as if thinking that they could have chosen the easy way out by way of his axe.  Still, he holds his own council and walks along silently with his brave allies.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Scott DeWar said:


> "See? You hear the other wter too, don' you grok?"
> 
> ooc: wow, it is hard to concentrate while listening to Earl hooker blues!



"Grok always hear.  Just mess with John." 

OOC: Is Earl related to John Lee?  John Lee Hooker is my all-time fave!


----------



## Scott DeWar

funny thing: i was listening to T J Hooker while researching this info! (Oh baby on Cold as Ice)

[sblock=a bit of blues trivia]
this from the Wiki:

Earl Hooker was born in rural Quitman County, Mississippi, outside of Clarksdale. In 1930, when he was one-year old, his parents moved to Chicago. His family was musically inclined (John Lee Hooker was a cousin) and Earl was exposed to music at home at a very early age. 

I also read that Earl was more chicago blues, where TJ hooker was delta blues.[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia was expecting to continue the discussion but instead some of her companions were already heading towards some water sound. 

"Err.. don't we.. ? err, no forget it!" she says. She hesitated a moment. She could probably head back on her own back to the surface and leave this bunch. But wasn't she also infected? 
She couldn't decide herself and instead gathered her belongings to follow the crowd towards the water sound.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag peers down towards the water before following his companions.  His ears twitch slightly as he strains to listen for sounds in that direction.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  DeWar, your new Avatar is, um.....disturbing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: it is Salvadore Dali, an incien Jeenyus.


----------



## Leif

I should have recognized Dali, Mr. 'Why do all of my clocks melt,' on my own.


----------



## Yttermayn

Those who follow the sound of water travel about 45 feet down a rough, curving tunnel until it opens up into a delta ending in a river, likely the same one as before but further downstream.  At the eastern end of this cavern is a crude set of docks fashioned from what appears to be giant mushroom stalks.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I would say that that thing is surprising, but... No, it's not."* the warrior says, as he presses forward.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok looks around for any signs of boats moored in the shadows.  "Got docks.  Where boats?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"out with people on them?


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok takes a closer look at the docks.  There are in fact two rafts moored there, each one hewn from giant mushrooms and lashed together.  Long poles rest on the docks nearby.  John has a sudden flash of recognition.  This is the stretch of river from his nightmare!
Nearer to the docks, Grok can feel a draft coming up from downstream, and the echos of the river coming from there sound like there is a large chamber.  The only apparent way to reach that are would be by wading in or rafting upon the  water.


----------



## Amaury

"Who fancies a boat trip on a giant mushroom?? Hum, feels like this river might get us outside or to a bigger cavern.. I can feel a bit of draft coming from the opposite end.." says Rosalia.

She walks to the docks and brings her torch closer to the mushroom to inspect their condition and then to the water nearby to check for depth and possible objects underwater.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Taking a pole, John says, " we need to go that way. That is where _IT_ is."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Ok, this is getting more weird. I won't ask you how you know that, though."* says Tuk, grabbing Roderic's sword unexpectedly, and chopping off the head of the mushroom. While kneeling to accommodate the brand new boat, he gives the sword back, and puts the thing in the water, so see if it floats.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Hmpf!  Grok knew had to be boat here somewhere!  Grok hate water, but him ok to ride boat.  No sink though!"


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Tuk would have to make a disarm roll, and besides, the rafts are made from the tough, dried, and fibrous stalks of mushrooms.  No getting through those short of an axe and multiple swings.  Also, the rafts are already floating quite well.
Rosalia thinks the river could be waded, but it would be uncomfortably cold and possibly treacherous to be in for too long.


----------



## Helfdan

"It seems our course is clear.  We shall have to borrow these rafts, nay?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok not know how to 'borrow,' him just steal one!'


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Borrow it is"


----------



## Amaury

Happy to leave those dark and stinky corridors, Rosalia gets carefully into one of the 'boats'. She holds on to the edge of the mushroom as others follow. 

Sitting, she awaits, clearly expecting one of the boys to take on the oars and do the paddling...

After a while she will dip her hand in the water several times and bring it to her face and hair to "freshen up" a bit as she explains.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag gingerly steps onto the 'raft', then bends down and grips it with his massive hands.  He is obviously nervous about whether the craft can hold him.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk jumps and lands like a sack of potatoes on the raft. *"Okey. Lets move."*


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

If the boat will support the additional weight, Grok will join Scrag in "his" boat, testing it carefully as he embarks.  If the boat seems overloaded, he will get out and join Tuk in "his" boat.  "Grok not like boats, but him like _water_ even less!"


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic will step onto the raft confidently and pick up one of the poles.  "These seem typical of shallow river craft...  all we probably need to do is push against the bottom to move the rafts."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Grok, join Rodric, i will travel with Scrag." He hands the pole to Scrag. "You know how to do this?"


----------



## Yttermayn

With a little shuffling of passengers, the group fits themselves on the rafts.  They are surprisingly buoyant, though soft and similar to balsa wood.  The rafts move downstream quite easily with only a little poling needed for guidance.

OOC: everyone ready to go?


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

The Half-Orc does as John requests, but still looks none too comfortable in the other boat.  "John happy now?  Grok not -- too much water!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"John will, er _I_ will be happy when we get off the water. Now shush, our voices may be heard."


----------



## Helfdan

((Ready, boss!))


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia holds her torch as high as possible and searches the water and surroundings constantly. She enjoys the change of environment though her past worries are still not behind.
She wonders about John whether he's starting to lose his mind and will keep a closer watch on him.


----------



## Yttermayn

The river runs strong and fast through this area, carrying the party and the rafts down a wide and tall passage.  The passage is smoothly carved and glistens with moisture in the thin light from Rosalia's torch.  

OOC: Everyone make a spot check.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag groans as he peers around, fearing what's next in this uncomfortable ride.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

OOC:  Grok's spot check  (as if!)

[sblock=Grok stat block]
Grok, Cleric 2
AC: 17 FF: 16 T: 11
HP: 20/20
Init: +1 Fort: +5 Ref: +1 Will: +6
Heavy Mace: +4 att, 1-8+3 damage
Sling: +2 att, 1d4+3 damage
Longspear: +4 att, 1d8+4 damage
Grapple: +4
L0 spells: Guidance, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
L1 spells: Cause Fear, Protection from Evil, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa

The usually blunt and nothing perceptive warrior has a moment of awareness.

Spot: 18


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic looks around as he pushes his pole against the river bottom.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John hopes nothng comes from the deep water and attacks them.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia spends a little too much time combing her hair to really notice much.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Amaury said:


> Rosalia spends a little too much time combing her hair to really notice much.



OOC:  That's what Grok loves about Orc women -- they NEVER comb their hair!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I guess that is what has John distracted- watching her.


----------



## Yttermayn

John's eyes bug when Rosalia reaches back behind her head to adjust her hair tie, and her shapely torso for a moment is displayed at maximum magnificence.  Scrag stares morosely into the water, looking about as miserable as a house cat would be in the same situation.  Grok was alert, but looking in the wrong direction when Roderic and Tuk noticed the bulbous body of a large arachnid clinging to the ceiling just ahead.
Tuk and Roderic make another quick spot check with a +4 competence bonus.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


Scrag-name for a water troll- is afraid of water?


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

"Holy Heironeous!  A monstrous spider!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"No, no, that is her hair in a bundle." says John the oblivious.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Where spider?"


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic and Tuk both notice a massive web spanning the upper half of the river tunnel and have just a fraction of a second to duck under it or otherwise react to it with an action.  Grok, Rosalia, Scrag, and John are all caught off guard and do not have time to react even if warned.  The web catches them and they find the raft is being carried away from under them by the current (unless someone can use a pole to stop it).


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Oh, hey! what's going on here! " John says he his feet leave the raft. He tries to move, but soon realizes that his caught in the sticky web. "I don't recall being invited to the spider's parlor here".


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag howls in surprise and begins to pull violently at the webs in a desperate attempt to free himself.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok likewise struggles for all he's worth.  (All 2 cp!)


----------



## Helfdan

"Pelor, give me strength!"  The young paladin turns around and begins poling as hard as he can in the opposite direction, so as not to forsake his comrades.  He makes sure to keep low, as to avoid the web.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag howls in surprise and begins to pull violently at the webs in a desperate attempt to free himself.



"Hey-----watch----you----doing------Scraag!"


----now------what----are-------there

says John as scrag's yanking on the web strands cause John to bounce all around


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

The dangling Grok looks all around in the webs above and around him to see if any of the webs' owners are taking notice, and also to see how close they might be to the um, victims.   He will also feel around on his person for anything that he might use as a makeshift weapon in this condition.  Of course, if he can lay hold of his mace and use it somewhat, that will be his first preference.


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic finds by accident a nook between large boulders under the raft that the end of the pole can lodge firmly in, and that the web is strong enough to hold the top end against the current.  If he were to somehow keep the raft from getting past the pole...
The massive spider looms over head and comes menacingly toward the trapped party...

OOC: Roll initiative!
spider:1d20+3=14


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag sees the threat and changes tactics, struggling just to get a hand or axe free in order to strike.

Initiative rolled below:


----------



## Scott DeWar

John struggles to aim the staff and concentrate on the recently aquired power.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok not like spiders." grumbles the half-orc as he readies his heavy mace.


----------



## Amaury

"Iiiiik, spiders! Hate those ones! Oh no, I'm stuck! My hair!"  complains Rosalia.

She has a torch that she decides to use to free herself from the cobwebb, She thinks that it may scare the unhappy or maybe the feverishly happy spider that's coming towards them.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic goes down on his knees, for better traction against the raft, and more stability, and holds on to the pole with all his strength.  He also looks desperately for a place where he could lash the pole to the raft, using either a rope or his swordbelt, if necessary.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk dodges the net, and turns to see the fat form of the spider, and without words, as usual, limits himself to slash at it with his chain.


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic wrestles the unwieldy craft against web and current, holding it back as if holding the feet of a freind on the end of a hangman's noose.  He notices a gap between the mushroom stalks that comprise the raft deck.  With a good strike, he could probably lodge a pole through the gap and into the rocks below.
Rosalia finds that the spiderweb itself though strong is not very sticky.  Close exposure to water has made it slimy rather than sticky, but it is still effective at trapping prey.  The torch sizzles the webs a little, but she realizes a weapon would destry the web faster.

OOC: Rosalia is up!


Roderic 21 (rnd1 poling)
Rosalia 18
Grok 17
Scrag 9
Tuk 6
John 5


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

*Slightly out-of-turn, but since Grok can't do much to help in this situation I figure that doesn't matter too much*

Grok, again finding himself at loose ends to be of much use to the party in their current predicament, saws futilely at the webs with the decidedly dull 'knife' from his mess kit.  " 'Knife' only good for spreading butter and for pi**ing Grok off!"


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia frees herself enough to draw her dagger and proceeds to cut the web around her. She will let herself fall in the water before reaching for the mushroom if she can.


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok also finds that the web is more slimy than sticky.

OOC: The webs do not entangle, they only stop things that are floating from going downstream.  Amaury please clarify what Rose is doing.  Also, who all is on the raft that Roderic is _not_ on?

Roderic 21 (rnd1 poling)
Rosalia 18
Grok 17
Spider 13
Scrag 9
Tuk 6
John 5


----------



## Scott DeWar

planned action: use that new effect on the spider from the staff.









*OOC:*


Ytterman, what does a talking gorilla nave to do with T. Pratchett?
I will ask my neighbors too. They are geeks like us.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Grok is in the same boat as Roderic.  See posts 172 and 174


----------



## Amaury

ooc: I thought that our boat was gone carried away by stream? if it is not the case, and if Rosalia is still in boat then she simply tries to free herself and pull the boat away from the web.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: So, Grok, Roderic, and Tuk, on one raft, and Rosalia, Scrag, and John in the other, I'm guessing.  The basic situation is that the web is strung just above the surface of the water.  The web is no longer sticky due to the constant wetness.  The current is strong and is trying to pull the rafts out from under the characters, who must have at least one person per raft wrestling the raft to keep it from being pulled away.  Roderic is currently wrestling with the raft he is on, leaving the other two passengers to deal with the spider.  Rosalia, Scrag, or John should wrestle with the other raft if they don't want it swept away and, in turn, be swept away themselves.  There is the possibility that someone can lodge the raft and free the third passenger up to fight.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


so we are not stuck in the web, just caught in it like a wet net has us?


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia sees the boat drifting away from her feet. She pulls hard from the cobwebb to free herself while trying to hold the boat ith her feet. 

If and when freed, she'll grab the pole to set it firmly in the ground (if shallow enough) to hold the boat or paddle against the stream.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"crap" John will try and use his staff to set the boat still and not drift off.(Assist Rosalia)


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia begins trying to find a way to lodge the raft in place.

OOC: Grok is up!  Roderic and Rosalia, make a str or int check.
Sorry for not updating much lately guys.  As usual, real life kicks my ass.

Roderic 21 (rnd1 poling)
Rosalia 18 (rnd1 poling)
Grok 17
Spider 14 
Scrag 9
Tuk 6
John 5


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

OOC:  If there is a spider threatening the party that Grok can reach, he'll attack, being careful to stay balanced in the boat (-2, -more?).  If we are safe from spiders for the moment, or if they are out of Grok's reach, then he will do what he can to assist those struggling with the boats -- again, only if he can remain safe himself while doing so.  In short, I really don't have enough needed information to state a definitive action for the Half-Orc Cleric.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic struggles to hold the raft in place with all his might.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia does her best with the boat whilst keeping an eye on the nasty hairy spider, but realizes quickly enough that she was more of a city girl than a sailor's daughter...


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic lodges the pole between the web, the rafts bindings, and some large stones at the bottom of the river, leaving his hands free for combat.  Rosalia continues to struggle with her raft, and only John's quick hands prevent her from dropping her pole altogether.
OOC: John, make a strength or int check, whichever is higher.  Grok, there are no implied conditions other than the fact that at least one party member on each raft trying to keep it from being swept downstream.  As far as a tactical situation goes, think of the raft as a treacherous narrow ledge, that, were it not for Roderic, would have given way and dumped you in the water.  The Spider still hasn't approached either raft yet (not to its initiative yet).  Roderic has just managed to lodge the raft he and you are on, so he is freed up for the fight also, should the spider come near, or if he should use a ranged attack.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Intellegence check [I wonder what would that new effect do on this wall of web problem]
*blah*


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok readies his attack in case the spider creeps within range of his melee weapon.


----------



## Yttermayn

Apparently, Rosalia and John's struggles with the raft have drawn more attention from the spider than Roderic's, for it begins moving along toward where they are ensnared and continue to vibrate the web.  On it's way, it passes the raft with Roderic, Tuk, and Grok, however.

OOC: Grok, you may use your readied action now if you wish.  Grok has an action, Tuk, and Roderic have an AOO on the spider as it moves past them toward the other raft.

Roderic 21 (rnd1 poling)
Rosalia 18 (rnd1 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd1 readied)
Spider 14 (rnd1 move phase of turn, will attack after move is complete)
Scrag 9
Tuk 6
John 5


----------



## Scott DeWar

When my time comes: blast spider with that new ray of spider scorching!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk sees the opening and lashes with his wicked weapon. The chain cracks the spider carapace and slides inside with the inertia, and when pulled by the mercenary's strong arm, it rips internal organs in it's way out, splattering the ones under the spider with vermin guts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: Ytterman, will you take care of the spell effects, I am habing trouble findg the door and getting out of the spell, er um. .. .. ..  trouble finding the spell and getting out of the door.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic's sword flashes out to slash at the spider as it scuttles on the net towards his friends.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

When the spider moves within range, Grok lashes out with his mace!  "Grok smash spider!"


----------



## Yttermayn

Through his mace, Grok feels the chitin of the spider give way with a crack that can be heard over the rushing water.  A fraction of a second later, Grok is hit with a wet, sticky rain from above where Tuk's attack impacted.  Roderic's sword stroke would have been effective, but for the shifting of the raft underfoot as the other two warriors plied their trade.  Once past the first raft, the spider attacks the wriggliest thing it can find: Rosalia.  The thing tries to bite her, but has difficulty moving since some of it's legs are wrapped in its own guts.

OOC: The spider is now out of melee range for Tuk, Roderic, and Grok.  It is in melee range for Rose, Scrag, and John.

Roderic 21 (rnd1 poling, aoo:miss)
Rosalia 18 (rnd1 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd1 readied-used:hit spider 9)
Spider 14 (rnd1 move, attack Rose: Miss)
Scrag 9
Tuk 6 (rnd1 aoo:hit 12)
John 5


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: Ytterman, will you take care of the spell effects, I am habing trouble findg the door and getting out of the spell, er um. .. .. ..  trouble finding the spell and getting out of the door.




belay the request above

IC: John speaks ancient words of draconic and fromhis fingers a light issues out is high velocity to strike unerroringly at the spider.

magic missle(Blah)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: If Scrag can hit the spider on his round, he'll swing his axe.


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: Remeber Tuk has 10 ft range for melee attacks, is he able to hit?


----------



## Yttermayn

With trollish fury, Scrag *http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Vr4moAw&ved=0CB4QvwUoAQ&q=annihilated&spell=1*annihilates the front end of the spider.  The impact is so hard, it knocks the creature off the web and backwards.  The body bounces once off the deck of the other raft and into the rushing water.

OOC: Combat is over.  I did not forget the chain whip range, Voda.  Tuk's range is one of the few things I actually _do_ remember reliably.   What's everybody doing now?


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok gingerly resumes his seat in the boat and is ready to continue the journey.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia is happy with the combat being over and says : "My dear Scrag, you're soooo strong!... Well done, that was an horrible thing..iiik"

Then her curiosity leads her to let someone else block the boat and instead she checks the spider web. She looks up at the cave ceiling to see if there is no lair nor a cocoon.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok just sits in the boat and grumbles, "Grok said water was bad idea, but no one listen to Grok."


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Grok comment makes GM chuckle, +25xp

The raft comes to a sudden halt as it is deposited into a large pool of calmer water.  The pool here appears to be roughly ten feet deep in most places, and the ceiling arches overhead in a dome shape twenty feet high at the center.  To the north, the river continues deeper into the realms of the earth, though the current is not quite so strong here as it is upstream.  Poling around the edges of the pool on your rafts, you find the eastern and western ends of this cave open into small grottoes, both of which rise sharply from the water.  The western grotto has a dock of similar construction to the one upstream, complete with two mushroom stalk rafts moored to it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> Then her curiosity leads her to let someone else block the boat and instead she checks the spider web. She looks up at the cave ceiling to see if there is no lair nor a cocoon.




ooc: yttrman, mou misse that i think.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag answered. "Krag not strong.  Just not wanna be spider snack." 

OOC: Glad I hit something for a change.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: yttrman, mou misse that i think.





ooc: True!  Sorry, I realized this about 3am last night and haven't had a chance to address it till now.

John reflexively scrambles to take up the struggle with the raft abandoned by Rosalia.  With a free moment to take it in, Rosalia examines the spider's home.  Close up and in the light, the cave ceiling to which the web is stuck can be seen through it, and it is plain to see that nothing more could be hidden here.

ooc: Then the other stuff above happens after John's spindly twig arms give out and the raft is sucked downstream.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: ta! 

Rosalia is back in the boat her shortbow at the ready.

Silently she points towards the other dock, indicating it as a destination. 

As the boats get closer to the western dock, Rosalia stares at the Eastern side, ready to shoot at any threat.


----------



## Yttermayn

ooc: Anybody else have a preference or taking any actions?  Sounds like Rosalia is poling for the dock in the western grotto.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

OOC: Grok just holds onto the sides of the boat for dear life and mumbles.  He's a world-class mumbler.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic nods at Rosalia, and poles his own raft towards the western docks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John is at great peace knowing that the mushroom raft is being led by Rosies gentle and delicate guiding. Their safe arrival is the roof of that. he climbs on the doc and offers his hand to the lady rogue to help her up, despite John's spindly twig arms.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Everyone make a spot check.  This occurs while you are all still on the open water.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia is checking the surroundings as the boat drifts towards the docks. It might be a bit dark or maybe she isn't so bothered as her watch is rather unfocused.


----------



## Helfdan

Spot check


----------



## Deuce Traveler

A spot what?


----------



## Scott DeWar

whats a huh?


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Spot check.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Boy, do we suck or what?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


If 'what' is worse then 'suck', then we did worse then that!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk looks up, and gets bat crap in his eye.

OOC: We do, and extremely well


----------



## Yttermayn

ooc: Wow.

The rafts just start moving when something splashes into the water nearby.  An eyeblink later, a short feathered shaft suddenly sprouts from the deck of the raft, and then a grunt of pain from Grok when another sinks shallowly into his flesh.  Motion and clacking, crossbow reloading sounds draw the parties attention to a ten foot high ledge on the southern side of the pool.  The poor lighting and 80 foot range concealed the snipers who immediately start reloading.

Roll initiative!

Unknown Snipers
Roderic
Rosalia
Grok (surprise rnd, -3hp)
Scrag
Tuk
John

[sblock=GM eyes only]1d20+1=7, 1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=14[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

John starts at the appearence of a cross bow bolt that sinks into the raft next to him. He stares at in disbelief.

planned action: activate the new power of the staff

He follows the trajectory of where the shaft came from and cries, "Snipers!"


----------



## Amaury

Hearing John, Rosalia turns instantly to check the situation, shortbow aiming to the point indicated by John. 

If she sees the snipers, she doesn't hesitate and replies! She stays as close as possible to the mushroom boat, hoping for some cover.

"We need to get close to them to engage into close combat!"


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic raises his shield as he looks for a way to close with the foe.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok grunts in pain as the arrow strikes his flesh.  "Argh!  Don't worry about me, just flesh wound.  Shoot buggering beggar with bow!"  Having no missile weapon, Grok hunkers as far down into the boat as he can, making as small a target as possible for repeated shots.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Grok should still roll init, should he decide to cast a spell, pole the raft, or something else during the combat.
John, Roll spellcraft or knowledge arcana, whichever you prefer.
Rosalia may take her action now, it's a safe bet nobody will beat a 24 init.  There are 4 short figures up on the ledge, in the familiar movements of re-cocking and loading crossbows.
Still need init's from Tuk, Scrag, and Grok.

Roderic looks around for a quick way to the ledge.  He quickly realizes that unless he's a large fish, the quickest way to land is to pole the raft to the dock, or to pole to the base of the ledge and climb the ten feet up and avoid attacks from the kobolds at the top.

Rosalia 24
John 19
S14
S12
Roderic 11
S10
S7
Grok (surprise rnd, -3hp)
Scrag
Tuk


----------



## Scott DeWar

both have the same mod so knowledge arcana


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk is unable to see anything, much less react, when he almost falls from the raft as has to gain balance before action.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Sorry.  I was travelling and just got my internet access again.  How many rounds would it take to pole across?

Scrag looks for the right word for the situation and with a confused effort, tries a popular one from back in town.  "Ummm... crap...?"  He dives for cover.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag's ring-bound tooth hurts while he tries to think.  Scrag glances around quickly.  He combines the musculature of his fellow passengers, their weight distribution, an estimated water-to-mushroom friction ratio, and sheer animalistic dead reckoning to derive an approximate arrival time of fifteen seconds (ooc: 2.5 rounds) to the base of the ledge or the dock.  The ring on his tooth feels tight and hot, then returns to normal.  Before the thoughts completely leave his mind, it occurs to him to tell his companions that two people per raft should be poling for best results.
Then, he realizes that cats sometimes taste kind of muddy, which is a good thing.
John recalls that if the spell cast by his staff is anything like the Scorcher spell, he'll need to be closer (about 35 feet) to the target for it to be effective.

Rosalia 24
John 19
Grok 17 (surprise rnd, -3hp)
S14
S12
Roderic 11
S10
Scrag 9
S7
Tuk 5


----------



## Scott DeWar

John, receiving two bits of valuable and concentric information, aids in the poling of the mushroom.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

If needed and a pole is available, Grok will assist with poling, too.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Need Rosalia's action, and Roderic should be thinking about what to do...


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia draws an arrow from her quiver, aims and shoots at one of the snipers. She then ducks against the boat to get cover whilst pulling another arrow.


ooc:


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia is rewarded with a clipped bark of pain and surprise, followed by a splash as one of the snipers falls from the ledge and into the water below.
Staying low, John and Grok start poling, the ungainly crafts bobbing and slowly moving along.  The sounds of crossbows being reloaded and gutteral curses echos across the cavern to the group.

OOC: Roderic and Scrag are up!  John and Grok are on different rafts, so which way are you guys individually poling to? (The Dock, The Ledge, or Somewhere else?)

Rosalia 24 (rnd 1 Hit S7 for 5hp)
John 19 (rnd 1 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd 1 poling, -3hp)
S14 (rnd 1, reloading)
S12 (rnd 1, reloading)
Roderic 11
S10
Scrag 9
Tuk 5

******S7 (killed by Rosalia, Rnd1)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag crouched and tried to stay behind some cover as he took a shot back from his longbow.  "Scrag not pin cushion! Scrag angry troll!  Leave Scrag alone!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"OH crap- an angry troll- not what they want to encounter."









*OOC:*


 is ther a way to get to the vicinity of the ledge by way of land ?







After seeing Rosalia shot elicit a 'bark' of pain, John calls out in draconic,

"_Kui te üleandmisega, troll ei söö teid elus!_"

[sblock=translaation]If you surrender, the troll wont eat you alive![/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic continues poling as fast as he can.  He speaks to Grok hurriedly.  "Let us make for the docks, my friend.  We'll get them from there!"


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok does as Roderic orders/suggests.


----------



## Yttermayn

The two rafts get coordinated and start creeping towards the docks.  Grok and Roderic's raft rapidly moves ahead of John's.  Scrag straightens up from his normal knuckle-dragging pose and launches an arrow at the creatures on the ledge.  The missile flies a gentle arc and neatly knocks one down.

OOC: Tuk is up!

Rosalia 24 (rnd 1 Hit S7 for 5hp)
John 19 (rnd 1 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd 1 poling, -3hp)
S14 (rnd 1, reloading)
S12 (rnd 1, reloading)
Roderic 11 (rnd 1, poling)
Scrag 9 (rnd 1, kills S10)
Tuk 5

******S7 (killed by Rosalia, Rnd1)
******S10 (killed by Scrag, rnd 1)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Hoooyaaaa!  Scrag great bowtroll!"  The troll holds up a fist in happiness, reloads, and fires once more.


----------



## Yttermayn

ooc: someone correct me if I'm wrong, but dosn't Scrag need a second attack/rnd or some kind of feat to get off two shots?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> ooc: someone correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Scrag need a second attack/rnd or some kind of feat to get off two shots?




ooc: Many shot? which has other feat pre-requisites, incidentally.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: For now, I'm going to stick to the rules, but see the OOC thread and we can discuss bow rules a bit.  I think the two shots per round idea is from AD&D 2.0.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Sorry, my shot was meant for the next round.  I've had a habit of missing Scrag's turn and was trying to post my next action before waiting for the DM to go... "Scrag's turn... hey DT, Scrag's turn.  ahem.... Scrag?"

Scratch that last roll and I'll wait my turn.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: For now, I'm going to stick to the rules, but see the OOC thread and we can discuss bow rules a bit.  I think the two shots per round idea is from AD&D 2.0.



OOC: And AD&D 1E too, as I well recall.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Oh, Ok, Deuce.  We are still waiting on Tuk, somebody poke Voda with a stick?


----------



## Leif

OOC: *Stick Poke for [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]* :  JAB!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk will go with total defence until he hits land, muttering under his breath.


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk hunkers down behind Grok's bulk and bides his time.

OOC: Rosalia is up!

Rosalia 24 (rnd 1 Hit S7 for 5hp)
John 19 (rnd 1 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd 1 poling, -3hp)
S14 (rnd 1, reloading)
S12 (rnd 1, reloading)
Roderic 11 (rnd 1, poling)
Scrag 9 (rnd 1, kills S10)
Tuk 5 (rnd 1, total defense)

******S7 (killed by Rosalia, Rnd1)
******S10 (killed by Scrag, rnd 1)


----------



## Yttermayn

Time to poke Rosalia!  I'm guessing John volunteers for the job?


----------



## Scott DeWar

heh heh heh heh!


----------



## Amaury

ooc: lower your hands, you filthy little L2 adventurers!!  no one should even contemplate poking Rosalia until he reaches at least L20!! L20 guys are Rosalia's type!! especially if they're rich and display a high propensity to show their admiration through various gifts and donations! 


Rosalia attempts to reiterate her first shot success and aims at another sniper. She got the range OK the first time and she hits again! The arrow flies effortlessly in the dark cavern before hitting a seemingly hypnotised target who doesn't react to the oncoming projectile. Rosalia reacts with a ferocious: "Yessss! Take that you filthy-black-gooey-monsters!!" and almost looses her balance on the mushroom boat as she celebrates!

Seeing the snipers' projectiles, she decides though to regain the meagre cover of the boat and rearms her shortbow.



ooc: oops, hit roll button twice! hit 18, dmg 5.


----------



## Yttermayn

Despite the slow lurching of the boat when John thrusts with his pole, Rosalia keeps her balance after release of her shot.  John's vigorous efforts have moved the craft 30' closer to the docks, leaving another 60' to go, and perhaps putting them within 70' of the kobolds (they were at 90).

OOC: John is up!  And Grok!

Rosalia 24 (rnd 2 Hit S12 for 5hp)
John 19 (rnd 1 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd 1 poling, -3hp)
S14 (rnd 1, reloading)
Roderic 11 (rnd 1, poling)
Scrag 9 (rnd 1, kills S10)
Tuk 5 (rnd 1, total defense)

******S7 (killed by Rosalia, Rnd1)
******S10 (killed by Scrag, rnd 1)
******S12 (killed by Rosalia, rnd 2)


----------



## Scott DeWar

still polling in Rosalia.

that did not look quite right, did it?

He is polling the mushroom to the shore to get Rosey in.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok continues to paddle and hunker down in the boat, using the gunwale for as much protection as possible.


----------



## Yttermayn

The little sniper can be seen to fire off one more shot that just misses Grok's startled face where he tries to hide behind a non existent gunwale.  He then drops the crossbow and grabs another from one of his fallen companions.

Roderic, Scrag, and Tuk are up!

Rosalia 24 (rnd 2 Hit S12 for 5hp)
John 19 (rnd 2 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd 2 poling, -3hp)
S14 (rnd 2, miss, draw weapon)
Roderic 11 (rnd 1, poling)
Scrag 9 (rnd 1, kills S10)
Tuk 5 (rnd 1, total defense)

******S7 (killed by Rosalia, Rnd1)
******S10 (killed by Scrag, rnd 1)
******S12 (killed by Rosalia, rnd 2)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag takes careful aim and also lets an arrow fly.  "Doh... Scrag shoot like poop troll..."


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic continues to ply his pole, trying to hasten their arrival to the shore.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it appears that John too is trying to get to shore as fast as possible, but he seems less fancy then Roderic is at it.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk stands in defensive position, ready to kill when they hit shore.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok poles faster too!


----------



## Yttermayn

The two rafts are now 30' from the shore, and Scrags last arrow shatters violently on the rock ledge below the sniper nest.

OOC: Rosalia is up!

Rosalia 24 (rnd 2 Hit S12 for 5hp)
John 19 (rnd 2 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd 2 poling, -3hp)
S14 (rnd 2, miss, draw weapon)
Roderic 11 (rnd 2, poling)
Scrag 9 (rnd 2, miss)
Tuk 5 (rnd 2, total defense?)

******S7 (killed by Rosalia, Rnd1)
******S10 (killed by Scrag, rnd 1)
******S12 (killed by Rosalia, rnd 2)


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia checks the beach area for possible foes or dangers and if she doesn't see any, she'll resume firing at their opponents.
"Com'on boys! We're almost there!!"

Her shot hits its target again but the young woman is unsure whether the arrow head has wounded the target.

She will also look at possible paths to reach their opponents for close combat and signal them to her companions.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok continues to ply his pole with all the alacrity that he can muster, but Rosalia's griping is getting to him, "Think you can do better, Rosie?  Your welcome to try!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

John continues to pole toward shore.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia sees the figure of the last sniper apparently fall out of sight and for a moment believes it to be dead.  Moments later though, she catches a glimpse of pained movement as the thing retreats into the darkness beyond the ledge.  Grok whines and John single-mindedly pushes the raft until it bumps onto the shore.
There is another dock here, as well as a small pile of poles and a beached raft.  The walls and floors are slick with dampness and moss.  There is a tunnel at the southern end of the 'beach' area.
OOC: Combat is over for the moment.  The Roderic's raft is about 20 feet behind John's raft.  

Rosalia 24 (rnd 3 Hit S14 for 4hp)
John 19 (rnd 3 poling)
Grok 17 (rnd 3 poling, -3hp)
S14 (rnd 2, retreat)
Roderic 11 (rnd 2, poling)
Scrag 9 (rnd 2, miss)
Tuk 5 (rnd 2, total defense?)

******S7 (killed by Rosalia, Rnd1)
******S10 (killed by Scrag, rnd 1)
******S12 (killed by Rosalia, rnd 2)


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic continues poling towards shore at best possible speed.


----------



## Amaury

As soon as her boat hits the shore, Rosalia jumps off it and walks cautiously, shortbow in hand and at the ready towards the spot where the snipers were located. 

She pays attention to her surroundings.


oooc


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia lightly slides off the raft and onto the shore, her body language showing intense focus on knowing her surroundings.  No visible threat manifests, however, but a sudden thump from behind her makes her jump slightly.  Roderic's raft had come to an abrupt stop on the shore.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic makes sure the raft is firmly propped up on shore before disembarking, shield and javelin at the ready.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

The priestly half-orc rises slowly from his crouch, his knees creaking in protest, and makes his way to dry land once again.  As he disembarks, he softly mutters, "Grok not kiss ground, but him _could_, oh him could!"

What he _does_ do is look around carefully for sign of any hostile creatures with a hand on his weapon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John carefully returns to solid ground and points the end of the iron staff at  the vicinity of where the crossbow fire has been coming from.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag stands with drawn bow, covering the other party members as they float across and investigate.


----------



## Yttermayn

The entire party find themselves on shore with just the one tunnel ahead being the only dry path from this place.  The ledge where the snipers were is 70 or 80 feet away, and John is reminded that it is out of range of the known powers of the staff.

OOC: How many rounds do you all wish to examine the area?  Also, everyone roll a listen check.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


great, a listen check *sigh*


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok's listen check.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic's listen check


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag's ears twitch.


----------



## Yttermayn

To Scrag's ears, the sound of fleeing prey comes from the tunnel that leads from the 'shore'. (Rapid, fading footsteps.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag think kobold survived!  Running for help!"  Scrag draws his bow and runs towards the fading sound.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok help Scrag," says the half-orc, drawing his mace and loping after Scrag.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic sighs, then looks to the others.  "They are hasty, yet they may be correct.  We should not split up, anyways.  After them!"  

The paladin races after the troll and the cleric.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John follows the meatshield Paladin at an equal pace.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia readies another arrow and quickly follows after Scrag.  John can't help but imagine two muscular little pit bull puppies playing together in a sack as he follows behind her for some reason.
Scrag's immediate actions pay off!  After running about 70 feet up the tunnel, he sees a small figure hurrying out of a side tunnel and turning to run further into the tunnel Scrag and party are in.

OOC: Currently, Scrag is in the lead, about 20 feet behind the kobold.  I'll give Scrag a surprise round, then we'll go by initiative.

Roll up, folks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*run run run*


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

Initiative


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok Initiative


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia Init: 1d20+7=8


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag's Init:


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia and Scrag are immediately ahead of John, so the kobold is about 25 feet ahead of John.

John is up!

John 22
Scrag 19
Kobold 11
Rosalia 8
Grok 7
Roderic 3


----------



## Scott DeWar

Not wanting to scorch anyone else, John holds his action until he has a clear shot at a target, such as this pesky lizard ahead of him.


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: I'm back! What's going on?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


Tuk died horribly at the hands of a single Kobold with his bare hands.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


Tuk died horribly at the hands of a single Kobold with his bare hands.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Roll init for Tuk!  You guys made it across the lake to the western shore, killing 3 of 4 kobold snipers on a ledge above the water on the southern side of the lake.  The last one disappeared shortly before you reached the shore.  Scrag heard the thing running away from a tunnel connecting to the shore area and pursued.  Everyone else pretty much followed.  The kobold came into view from a side tunnel presumably connected to the ledge, and so everyone rolled initiative.  It is assumed that the kobold will alert others if allowed to escape.

Scrag is up!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk runs after the others, spinning the wicked chain above his head, with grim determination showing in his dark features; his stoic face impassible as the warrior runs, only seen by the flashes of the flickering illumination. 

_[Play some irish music with that scene.]_


----------



## Deuce Traveler

With a brain too small to consider taking prisoners, Scrag tries to close the gap, then makes an attempt to grab and rend the creature with his claws.


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk closes in on the group at the forefront of the party.  If he feels relief, it dosn't show on his face when Scrag stows his axe, drops to all fours, and bounds after the kobold ahead of everyone.  With the scent of prey in his nose and the surging of blood in his ears, Scrag feels euphoric.  He slams into the kobold from behind and rolls with it, digging in with his claws.  When his roll slows, he uses his momentum to pop back up on his feet.  His companions see him from behind as he spreads his massive arms outward.  In each hand is half of the kobold they pursued.

OOC: Combat's over.  What's everyone doing immediately after?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag is all smiles, like a blood-covered puppy that didn't know he wasn't supposed to knock over the bird cage.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia looks away in disgust as she arrives at the scene.

"Okay.. well, that's that then.. right, what do we do? continue to check their lair?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks for \the way up to the area where the Kobold came from and will attempt to back track along the  kobold's route.


----------



## Yttermayn

John remembers glimpsing the creature coming from a side tunnel just a few moments ago.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic moves to the side tunnel the kobold came from, and inspects it for more foes.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok is duly impressed with Scrag's prowess at kobold rending!  He beams a huge smile at the Troll, and offers his admiration, "Scrag really show ol' Short and Scaly how to fight!  Him not look ready to run much now, do him?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Little ones fun, Grok!  Short legs no move fast!"


----------



## Yttermayn

With the rare, pidgin chatter going on behind him, Roderic ventures a few feet into the side tunnel.  The immediately visible part, roughly 15 feet in, is at least devoid of enemies.  Roderic notes a slight incline though.  It seems likely this tunnel leads toward the ledge the snipers were on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John follows Rodrick, from 10 feet back


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag follows the rest, almost skipping.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia joins Roderic and ventures further forward more discreetly after having put her finger on her lips to notify the need of discretion.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok follows close behind Scrag.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk tags along, saying nothing, as usual.


----------



## Yttermayn

Roughly 100 feet up the tunnel the party discovers the perforated, skeletonized bodies of two kobolds surrounded by puddles of black goo.  Three crude stools shaped from mushroom stalks sit near the edge of a ledge overlooking the lake the party poled across just a short while ago.  Crossbows and bolts lay scattered where they fell in the snipers death throes.  The eastern end of the ledge area has a neat stack of many tens of bolts, and two crossbows, also neatly set aside.  The only exits are off the ledge into the lake, and back the way the group came in.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia checks if there are no arrows of hers that could be recovered and then walks back to where they came from.

"Why would these guys defend this position if there is nothing worth defending?" ponders a puzzled Rosalia.

She checks the walls of the corridor, looking for hidden passageways.


ooc: you mean there are no issues whatsoever. nothing at the "beach" neither?


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The young paladin leads the way back to the main tunnel, ready to go deeper into the caves.

[sblock=Amaury]
This is a small side tunnel, from a single large main cave that started at the beach.  Now we go back to the 'main' tunnel. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Rosalia right.  Why guard nothing?  Even kobolds not that dumb."


----------



## Yttermayn

It occurs to Rosalia that the sniper ledge would be a good place to attack slow moving enemies approaching the beach, using the excellent vantage point to defend the beach tunnel from afar.  This strategy plays to the kobold's natural talent with ranged combat.  It would also give anyone deeper in the cave an early warning system, should one of the occupants of the ledge run ahead when enemies appear in the lake...


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia looks around for other possible tunnels and will propose to the group to move in one of them.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Sound good to Grok."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag looks on the ground near the different tunnels for any tracks.


----------



## Yttermayn

Just a short distance down the 'main' tunnel that the lone ledge-survivor had been running, there is another tunnel branch traveling almost parallel to the 'main' one.  While the main tunnel is nearly 20 feet across, the side branch to the ledge and the new branch are barely 10 feet across.  The main passage continues south, appearing to widen very gradually.  Where it goes is obscured by distance and darkness.

Everyone roll a spot check.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok spot check -- "What me see, what me see?  Me see anything?  Nope!  Grok not see nothing."  Trudge, trudge, trudge.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag answers, "Scrag not sure he doesn't see what you doesn't see..."


----------



## Scott DeWar

I remember we had a hunting dog named spot, i never could figure out how he could spot so well.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic prepares to lead the way into the darkness.


----------



## Amaury

Scott DeWar said:


> I remember we had a hunting dog named spot, i never could figure out how he could spot so well.




ooc: actually I had a dog called Spot. a Belgian Sheppard (berger malinois). great dog who unfortunately got ran over by a car.. .-( why we called him Spot, I have no idea bar his birth date meant his name started by 'S'. he was great at spotting field mice and other roddents in the countryside.


Rosalia engages in the side tunnel wondering when they will ever understand what they're doing and when they'll get to see the sky again.

She's careful of her surroundings.


ooc: one roll is enough...


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia and Roderic catch a glimpse of flickering orange firelight, reflected in the wet walls of the side tunnel.  Scrag notices the smells of smoke, and unwashed body odor, food, and other stenches coming from the side tunnel.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag narrows his eyes towards the fire.  "Someone there... and stinks..."


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic nods.  "And they have fire...  this time, surprise may finally be on our side."


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk narrows his eyes trying to see what the others were talking about,

Spot: 19


----------



## Yttermayn

Once the others point it out, Tuk spots the many times reflected orange light of a fire, gleaming off the damp tunnel walls.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: I guess we do not wait for the missing players?


Rosalia raises her hand to her companions then points out the flames. HSe whispers: "Ok, that's a chance to surprise a few of them.. I propose to go first.. give me a minute before you move, or less if .. err.. I scream.. See you boys!" she concludes by a wink.

She moves as quietly as possible in the tunnel towards the source of light. She remains cautious as to where she puts her foot and is careful for traps.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John follows the group and stops as Rose speak. He is not happy to see her go alone.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Roll search (traps) and stealth or move quietly or hide for Rosalia.


----------



## Amaury

ooc:


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Roll search, not spot.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag also frowns, and pulls his bow out just in case.


----------



## Amaury

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Roll search, not spot.




ooc: yes I know but I cannot find my character sheet in enworld anymore.. I searched though! so if you have the thread url... ta!


----------



## Scott DeWar

here you go:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4660521-post8.html


----------



## Amaury

ooc: thanks. I need new set of glasses I guess..


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Basically, you go to the first post in the rogues gallery, then click the linked names.  In your case: 'Rosalia Chainkini' .

Rosalia: The tunnel goes about 50 feet and makes an almost 90 degree turn to the left.  The now familiar stink of kobold living area assaults Rosalia's nose.  Casual, unhurried movement of multiple individuals can be heard.  The walls just ahead are slightly illuminated by wavery firelight from around the corner, and an occasional shadow flits by as something comes between the fire and the tunnel mouth.
Everybody else: Those paying attention can make out Rosalia's familiar, shapely silhouette against the faint firelight further down the tunnel.  She makes it about 50 feet down without incident and appears to pause.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: To hell with it.  It's been a minute.

Scrag begins to creep forward with his bow drawn.  He moves up 20 feet.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk follows the troll, net in hand.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia hesitates then moves forward up to a corner where she can see more. Once she's seen enough she'll go back to her comrades to inform them of her findings.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic waits for Rosalia to return and reveal her findings.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok creeps up and stands next to his 'monster blood brother' Scrag.  "What give, Greenie?"


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia has only to lean out a little past the corner to see that eight kobolds are going about thier business in the room beyond.  Sleeping pallets, food and garbage litter the area.  The central area has a largish fire burning in it.  The creatures seem unaware of Rosalia's presence.   Rosalia turns around to head back and nearly kisses the massive troll looming in the darkness behind her.  Movement behind him betrays the other few who followed her into the tunnel.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag sighs and whispers.  "No, lady.  No kissie time.  It's chops chops time.  Rose lady easily confoosled."  He pats her patronizingly on the head.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: I lol'd.  +100xp Scrag
Also, Scott, I think you are playing Remiel on Blue Moon?  That game is starting to stagnate a little, you or Voda aught to go over there and give it a nudge.  I think it might get really interesting soon.
Also also, If I didn't mention it before, I will now: I'm awarding larger bonus xp for stuff like above so's we can get some levels on your chars.  It might cause me a little trouble down the road, but I don't see characters getting very high levels on PBP, and that's a shame.  Also also also, I think this dungeon is about to change in style very shortly after this next encounter.  I am looking forward to it.  Related: I think I am going to try to work on pacing a bit to keep things more interesting.  It seems a module designed for face to face play may draw out too long in PBP and suffer from participant apathy easier.  I don't want that to happen.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


I have to limit myself. still slogging through the loss of a family member and now dealing with a tooth abcess.


----------



## Yttermayn

Sorry to hear that, my condolences.  I'll post something over there.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I have to limit myself. still slogging through the loss of a family member and now dealing with a tooth abcess.



It never rains but it pours.  Hang in there, tough guy, we're pullin' for you.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: What's everyone doing?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag is ready to charge forward, axe in hand, and disembowel the first kobold as soon as the rest of the party gives the ok.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The young paladin joins Scrag and Rosalia.  On seeing the kobolds, he brandishes his sword and shield and leads the charge into the kobold menace!

[sblock=Actions]
Action: charge!!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

John gives Scrag a pat to and the word *go!* about 3 seconds after Rodrick charges


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok readies his weapon and follows Roderic closely into the battle.

[Please make any rolls for Grok that are necessary?]


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia follows her companions. She'll stay at the back though, her shortbow at the ready. She'll look for a kobold with more of a shaman look to him than the others. 

If she fails to spot one, she'll aim at any kobold attempting to escape the room.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag stays confused by Rodrick's charge, up until John gives him a nudge.  Upon the realization of what's going on, Scrag charges into a rage, angry that the paladin may get the first kill.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: I had to look this one up; charging in a surprise round can be done when the only action you can take _is_ a standard action.  A charge is normally a full action.
OOC: And 100xp to Roderic for acting like a paladin and blowing any stealthy approach to the sitch all to hell!

Before anyone is expecting it, Roderic darts into the room and whips his blade in a wicked backhand.  An arm and head, still attached to each other, goes flying into one of the creatures.  The thing's face still expresses wordless surprise as it's jaw makes gawping motions: screams with no lungs to power them.
John pats the Troll and gets him moving toward the enemies.  He unconsciously wipes his hand on his robe, and notes that the part of his elbow that has the black scab on it is now numb when it brushes the inside of his robe.
Grok and Scrag head in side by side, forming nearly ten feet of ugly.  With a few steps, they could both be in melee range of several opponents.  A quick glance reveals eight similarly-garbed kobolds in various states of shock.  One of them is actually in two pieces, with Roderic standing over it.  Scrag's only choice to save face now is to kill _more_ of them than Roderic.
A hitherto unheard roar bellows from Scrag, and he takes two massive steps.  The greataxe passes straight through another terribly unlucky kobold and lops the upper two feet of a stalagmite off, leaving a bloody, six inch diameter stone stump.
Rosalia doesn't see anything that would single out an individual as a magic user, but her keen eyes _do_ spot what must be a side room with a piece of sack cloth hanging over it.  Anyone or thing in that room would almost certainly be aware of the attack very quickly.

OOC: Everyone roll init.  Tuk, what is your surprise round action?  Amaury, no kobolds are trying to leave yet, they are still surprised, but you may retain your attack and damage roll for your next attack if you wish.

Init:
Grok 15
Scrag 11


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

Initiative


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Oooops, Grok already had initiative, him see now.  Never mind.  Grok initiative 15, DM post says.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk charges as well, grim and stoic determination mark his featureless face, as he flips his wicked chain towards one of the kobolds. However, the rush plays against the fighter, and he narrowly misses taking Grok's head out with the chain instead.


----------



## Scott DeWar

initiakative


----------



## Amaury

ooc: liked the desciption! 
Rosalia will fire then at whatever kobold is still standing in the room in the surprise round.

*R1*

Rosalia swiftly moves to the side entrance covered by a cloth. She has placed her shortbow back in her back quiver without pinching any of her long floating hair. Her rapier shines briefly as she withdraws it from her scabbard. 
She stops near the entrance, listens intently while distractingly watching the nearby mayhem and is ready to strike anyone peeking out from the entrance.


ooc: that'sassuming there is more than 30 feet to the door. if not then, she'll venture beyond the cloth to check what's behind after listening.


----------



## Yttermayn

Likely unnoticed by the choppers and the choppees in the midst of battle, Rosalia slinks over to the cloth flap.  She hears nothing from the space beyond the thick cloth.  At least, nothing that she can hear over the din her fellows are making.

OOC: Rosalia and John are acting simultaneously, if it matters.  I need Tuk's init also, Voda.  What is John doing?

Init:
Rosalia 22
John 22
Grok 15
Scrag 11
Roderic 8
Tuk ?


----------



## Scott DeWar

John moves forward a nd looks for a target. 







*OOC:*


this is where i wish I had a map






if one is close, he will continue moving and smack it with his rod. (A purple dragon, maybe?)
 If he does not kill the Kobold he will say, 
" A welt upon thee, thy face i give, 
Your life I spare if good words you give."


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok moves to the nearest kobold and attacks.
"Grok no like scaly wyrmkin. Smell like lizard turd."


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: There is a kobold John can reach with a 25 ft move, adjacent to Scrag.  Please roll attack and damage if that's his action.  I have made a map, showing progress since you guys came down the river on rafts.  Green letters are your characters, black K's are kobolds, ones smeared red are dead.  You can give me movement directions by saying something like "5 squares right, 3 up, being sure to stay out of threatened areas."

Init:
Rosalia 22
John 22
Grok 15
Scrag 11
Roderic 8
Tuk ?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk takes a moment, and abstracts himself from the battlefield. Getting his hand in a bag of blue and purple colors he has hanging from his waist, he takes out some sort of strange token. Quickly kneeling to the floor, he sets the little object to roll, until it touches the feet of the kobold standing nearby. The small trinket rolls up an "8".


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok moves 4 sqares due east and one square to the northeast to engage the kobold!  "Grok not like scaly little b***ards!  Mmmm, Grok thump _THIS_ bugger good!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


I like that map! A lot!! it looks like there is a kobold that is 30 feet to the east that is unchallenged. I am sure scrag can make mince meat out of that kobold to his North east.







John moves 30 feet east past Tuk, His iron quarter staff held firmly in both hands. He swings it with all of his strength .. .. .. ..









*OOC:*


even if there is a +1 for magic, that is still probably a miss.


----------



## Yttermayn

John moves quickly across the room, intent on braining one of the troublesome creatures.  His swing is too slow for the nimble creature and it dances to the side... right into Grok's mace.  The orc's cleric's powerful swing blasts into the kobolds's back, folding it over backwards with a sickening crunch.  An enraged kobold from the north end of the room charges towards  Roderic, small sword blade held before it like a tiny lance.  The  paladin's armor easily deflects it though.  The tiny beast starts to  tremble in anger and frustration.
OOC: Forgot to roll enemy's initiative: kobold initiatives.
Scrag and Roderic are up!

Init:
Rosalia 22 (rnd1 checking out curtain to room)
John 22 (rnd1 miss)
k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd1 kills k4)
Scrag 11
Roderic 8
Tuk 8
k2 7
k3 7
k4 5
k5 4
k6 2

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag moves to protect Roderick, swinging at the kobold attacking him.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderick*

((Assuming Scrag kills my foe...))

Roderick charges the kobold to his right, sword high!


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag strides forward and swipes casually at another kobold, spraying it across the room.  Roderic makes an uninspired attack at another enemy, to no effect.  

OOC: Everyone roll a spot check.  Tuk is up!

Init:
Rosalia 22 (rnd1 checking out curtain to room)
John 22 (rnd1 miss)
  DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd1 kills k4)
Scrag 11 (rnd1 kills k1)
Roderic 8 (miss k6)
Tuk 8
k2 7
k3 7
k4 5
k5 4
k6 2

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=GM Eyes Only]
No really, GM eyes only.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


ITS CAL WORTHIGTON AND HIS DOG SPOT






spot check for John


----------



## Helfdan

Spot Check


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I'm sick of this creatures, I'll erradicate them, wipe the globe out of these vermin! Die and be forgotten!"* Tuk spits at the kobold, before lashing his chain at it. The wicked thing warps around it's face and when the fighter pulls, it rips it's face off, breaks it's neck by sniping it's head and finally rips the entire head off. 

_OOC: 22 vs AC for 11 dmg on nearby kobold. 
Spot: 14_


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk's attack is shockingly brutal.  John is reminded of a game he played as a child, where a leather ball, stuffed tight with straw is kicked around by the children.  One time, a particularly hard kick split the leather of the ball. The straw core sailed away, while the leather covering was left behind, limp and flat.
The three remaining kobolds all attack the one singled out enemy, Roderic.  The two kobolds nearest him make pathetic attacks against the sturdy paladin, but the last one succeeds at a charge and manages a good hit to Roderi'c flank.
All the companions feel a momentary wave of nausea as a black feeling of delirium passes through them.  John and Tuk (ooc: and anyone with a 12 or better spot) witness the sprayed and pooled blood of their enemies turn black, as expected, but then it seems to dry and thicken into flat, leathery splotches which then start to move.  The edges of the flat pieces roll up and over onto themselves, forming wriggling, black tubes.  They begin coalescing around the bodies of the fallen kobolds, gaining mass...

Init:
Rosalia 22 (rnd1 checking out curtain to room)
John 22 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd1 kills k4)
Scrag 11 (rnd1 kills k1)
Roderic 8  -4hp (rnd1 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd1 kills k5)
k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Spot check: 1d20+3(I think):


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Oh crap! what in the world is that now!" he points to the re-coagulating creatures.

knowledge arcana +8
knowledge dungeoneering +5
knot shure witch is the wright won two use hear, also there is to be a spellcraft check as well.

Base roll:


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag smash?" Scrag asks himself as he looks around.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"What in the name of all the holy crap is that?" * this is the very first time the others see Tuk surprised. Not when they got attacked by a black goo infested ogre, not when spiders sprout out of the ceiling, not when Scrag and Rosalia almost kiss; but now.


----------



## Amaury

Voda Vosa said:


> *"What in the name of all the holy crap is that?" * this is the very first time the others see Tuk surprised. Not when they got attacked by a black goo infested ogre, not when spiders sprout out of the ceiling, not when Scrag and Rosalia almost kiss; but now.



ooc: I protest! I would request the powers-to-be to edit the last part of this commentary! This doesn't even get to the level of UK or US tabloids!! Rosalia will NOT be kissing any of you! she has other plans, like, handsome and, rich, I mean very rich ones! 

Rosalia checks the place behind the curtain when she spots the black goo forming some sort of tubular elements. Her face epitomizes utter disgut in a split second. That distracts her somewhat from looking properly into the other room, and instead she focuses on what's happening in the main room. 
_maybe we've been fighting the same creatures all over again! What god could be behind this??_ she thinks.


----------



## Leif

Amaury said:


> ooc: I protest! I would request the powers-to-be to edit the last part of this commentary! This doesn't even get to the level of UK or US tabloids!! Rosalia will NOT be kissing any of you! she has other plans, like, handsome and, rich, I mean very rich ones!



[sblock=Rosie Dear?]
OOC: I'll just assume that this remark refers to everyone except Grok!  Or have you already forgotten Rosie's and Grok's "Splendor in the Grass" moment? 
[sblock=untrue]
This is, of course, merely a jest
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia peeks behind the curtain, but her mere human eyes can distinguish nothing in the darkness beyond.  However, she does catch a whiff of hastily extinguished fire, before returning her attention to the battle.
John recognizes nothing in the evil, soupy mass of worms as anything he's heard of before, or what kind of magic could make it happen.  He feels something on the back of his elbow move, though.
Similarly, Grok feels a faint tugging sensation on the back of his neck.

OOC: Rosalia and John are up!


Init:
Rosalia 22 (rnd1 checking out curtain to room)
John 22 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd1 kills k4)
Scrag 11 (rnd1 kills k1)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd1 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd1 kills k5)
k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok mutters, "Grok be da**ed glad when frikkin worms quit crawling beneath skin of he neck."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"And I at my elbow." 









*OOC:*


 forgive me, but i cannot read the numbers of the kobolds on the map. is the Kobold between Grok and Scrag still alive?


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia doesn't like to hear what her comrades say, and maybe this drives her to go behind the curtain to check the room. She picks a nearby torch - if she wasn't carrying one herself - and raises it to see better in the room.

She's alert as her senses telle her she's not alone_ in the dark._


ooc: total defense. 
ooc2: Leif, Rosalia has a very bad memory. she's a girl.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

[sblock=OOC for Amaury]Rosie's bad memory may work to Grok's advantage if he can convince her AGAIN to "try just once"....[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia slips past the crude curtain with her glowing coin out.  Unfortunately, she fails to notice in time that immediately behind the curtain is a precariously balanced mushroom stick, with a flask of something on top of it.  The touch of the curtain knocks it over, and the flask breaks open.  Flames erupt.  (OOC: Reflex Saving Throw, please.)


OOC: Scott, the only kobolds left 'alive' are adjacent to Roderic.  A 20ft move will put John adjacent to either of the nearest two.

Init:
Rosalia 22 (rnd1 checking out curtain to room)
John 22 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd1 kills k4)
Scrag 11 (rnd1 kills k1)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd1 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd1 kills k5)
k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk closes for the kill, spinning his chain over his head, and then lunching it aiming to rip thought the belly of one of the kobolds, in order to spill it's guts.


----------



## Amaury

"Holy..!!" shouts Rosalia in surprise as flames erupt immediately as the flask breaks on the floor.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

OOC:  Grok moves 15 feet forward and attacks K2.

IC:  "Hey, sh*t scales!" Grok says as he swings at the kobold.


----------



## Yttermayn

A very surprised Rosalia is suddenly engulfed in flames, searing her tender flesh.  A fraction of a second later, a crossbow bolt pierces her arm.  Had she not been fighting off flames, she would have noticed a sticky, white substance scraped on the edge of the hole the bolt's broadhead left in her armor.
Everyone else in the room can't possibly miss the sudden gout of flame in the north end of the room, and the slender, attractive figure currently in it.  Rather than looking heartened, the kobolds seem to be even more wary when they notice the flames.

OOC: It is still Rosalia's turn, the trap sort of went off right at the start of her action and interrupted it, so go ahead.  Also, roll me a pair of fortitude saves for the poison. 
John is up!  Edit: I notice you haven't rolled yet for Rosalia's 2nd level HPs.  Might be important right about now...

Init:
Mystery Attacker 25 (rnd2 surprise attack on Rosalia, hit)
Rosalia 22 -8hp (rnd1.5 On fire -4, hit by xbow -4, poisoned rolling fortitude save)
John 22 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd1 kills k4)
Scrag 11 (rnd1 kills k1)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd1 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd1 kills k5)
k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks about and waaaaay around scrag to find the next live kobold. it is lit up by the sudden appearance of the Rosalia shaped torch. He knows the threat seen is the one he can help with, though it pains him to see her in those disturbing flames.

he moves 15 feet to the North East and casts acid splash on the kobold located to Rodrick's north.

Ranged touch at -4 for shooting into melee combat. dex +2 BAB +1 for a net of -1

damage:1-2=1; 3-4=2; 5-6=3

damage = 3 points


----------



## Amaury

"Arrrgh! My hair!" screams Rosalia as she notices that some of her long hair are starting to burn.

She steps back in the main room and lays against the wall to take cover from any other attack. "I'm hit.." she says in a feeble voice.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia takes a step back in the room and away from the burning entrance, patting herself out.  
With a glance of concern, John Closes on the nearer threat and sends a hideous green globe of death into the face of a kobold.  The acid melts away the creature's features rapidly.  Scales  give way to an angry red layer of tissue beneath, then a white layer of bone before the acid's power is spent.  The creature falls, already partially liquified before the black putrefaction can take hold.

OOC: Since I probably didn't make it super clear in my last post, Rosalia is currently on fire and can take damage next round if it's not put out.  I am assuming she takes a 5 foot step to cover and takes a full round to extinguish the flames.  +50 for playing like the dirty little rogue we all know she is. 

Grok is up, and since his target is dead and Rosalia is hurt, I'm asking for a repost of actions for rnd 2.  Edit: Also, Rosalia's taken str dmg from poison.  Don't forget to update her character sheet with hit point roll, Amaury.


Init:
Mystery Attacker 25 (rnd2 surprise attack on Rosalia, hit)
Rosalia 22 -8hp -4Str (rnd2 On fire -4, hit by xbow -4, poisoned rolling fortitude save, patting out flames-no dmg next rnd)
John 22 (rnd2 acid splash kills k2)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd1 kills k4)
Scrag 11 (rnd1 kills k1)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd1 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd1 kills k5)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok's Action Alteration:

Grok moves 20 feet forward (east) and attacks K3.  If K3 is also dead by the time he gets there, he moves 15 feet east and 5 feet southeast and attacks K6.


----------



## Amaury

Yttermayn said:


> +50 for playing like the dirty little rogue we all know she is.




ooc: thank you o Grand Master. by the way, i notice that I haven't got my xp right neither. where would I find this info?


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok moves in and swings at one of Roderic's attackers (victims?), but the nimble creature scampers out of the way.

OOC: Amaury: I've been tracking all XP here.
Scrag is up!

Init:
Mystery Attacker 25 (rnd2 surprise attack on Rosalia, hit)
Rosalia 22 -8hp -4Str (rnd2 On fire -4, hit by xbow -4, poisoned rolling fortitude save, patting out flames-no dmg next rnd)
John 22 (rnd2 acid splash kills k2)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd2 miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd1 kills k1)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd1 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd1 kills k5)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag shrieks in anger when he sees Rosalia hurt and he charges the nearest kobold with great-axe in hand.

He feels more than just the normal battle rage, but a genuine feeling of righteous anger.  Rosalia is like a sister to him.  Or maybe more like a pet since she seems to need a lot of care and feeding and gets hurt a lot.  Like humans see cats.  Which is silly because trolls know that cats are food, not pets.  Dumb, silly humans.

The flood of thoughts do nothing to deter the descent of a troll axe into a kobold cranium.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic attacks the remaining kobold once more but the pain from his wound makes it hard to keep up with the swift-dodging little beast.


----------



## Voda Vosa

"Step aside." corrects Tuk, as he pushes Roderic to a side, like a teacher with little patience. Tuk advances with determination, as always, and lashes out with his chain. The barbed rings warp around the last kobold's throat, and as Tuk pulls back, they strip the flesh out of it.


----------



## Yttermayn

The raving troll splits one of the remaining kobolds on his axe like a block of firewood.  The kobold, dead before it falls to the ground, almost immediately starts decomposing into squirming black tubules.  Roderic's tired swing is almost immediately upstaged by Tuk's arrogant display of skill as his cruel whip shreds the last kobold.  More tubules form from the corpse, and the assorted mounds continue to move towards one another.
There is a small sound, as of a pebble bouncing a few times on the hard cave floor coming from the south.  With it comes a massive black shadow that blots out the scant firelight in the room.

OOC: John and Grok roll spellcraft.  Rosalia is up!  (She has put the fire out, but is still poisoned.)

Init:
Mystery Attacker 25 (rnd3 unknown action)
Rosalia 22 -8hp -4Str (rnd2 On fire -4, hit by xbow -4, poisoned rolling fortitude save, patting out flames-no dmg next rnd)
John 22 (rnd2 acid splash kills k2)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
Grok 15 (rnd2 miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd2 kills k3)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd2 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd2 kills k6)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

"What was that sound? Another pebble being dropped? Seriously? Again???"

Seeing the burned and frazzled Rosalia, he opens his scraggly arms wide and says, "You need a hug. come."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Someone should burn these tubes before they become another creature of monstrous proportions." *Mutters Tuk. He draws a torch, and lights it, approaching to burn the things down.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia nods feebly and negatively to the proposal and replies instead: "I.. I need someone to attend my wounds.. I'm feeling weak.. soo weak.."

She makes sure that none of her clothes are still on fire before adding: "There's something in there.. beware I think it uses poison.."


hc: no move. putting fire out.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John will cover her with his cloak as he cautiously approaches.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag raises his uni-brow in curiosity, along with his great-axe.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Arrrg.  I had all this written out and then my laptop crashed.  So real quickly now:
John's spellcraft roll tells him the big shadow is a darkness spell, likely cast on a pebble thrown into the room.
Rosalia spent a full action in round two putting out the flames on herself, and is free to do something different now.
Tuk gets +100 xp for acting like a man of action.

Rosalia is up.

Now I'm off to work!


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia doesn't do anything. Her condition is such that she can barely carry her equipment. Her clothes have lost their original colour and some burnt wounds are visible on some parts of her body.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok rushes to Rosalia's side and casts _Cure Light Wounds_ to help her.

OOC:  Sorry, Amaury.  Just bop me upside the head next time, ok?  Or DeWar will gladly do it for you.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: as long as you roll above 5 in your CLW, Rosalia will not complain, but she doesn't have much influence on John's behaviour... 


"Thank you Grok... your god is certainly powerful... I feel much much better.." she says stroking gently her slightly tanned skin that has now recovered its original beauty.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Careful, that is a magical darkness there. It was most likely cast on a pebble or something and the pebble tossed toward you, Rosy. Who ever cast it is either still in there or long gone by now."


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic looks at the darkened area suspiciously.  "Do any of you know any magicks that could dispel such darkness?"  He then reaches out with his divine-enhanced senses searching for the presence of evil beyond the curtain.  

[sblock=OOC] Detect evil[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

OOOPS!  Didn't mean to get too far ahead, Yttermayn!  Never mind.

"Well, I'll be an elf's uncle!" says Grok, "I totally forgot that I have such a spell prepared."  Grok casts his _Light_ orison on the center of the area of _Darkness_.


----------



## Yttermayn

Amaury said:


> ooc: [Rosalia] doesn't have much influence on John's behaviour...



ooc: Nope, just on "Little" John!

A smidge of jealousy races through John's reptile-brain when Grok first touches and heals Rosalia, and her resulting gratitude is shown.  It is about then that everyone notices the collected pile of tar-worms has started to heave itself up off the floor!  The thing has no discernable features, save a few pseudopods and a dark, columnar central mass.

ooc: Scrag is up! (unless held actions are used, then held actions will go to init 14)  I realize you may have forgotten about the attacker behind the curtain or didn't want to lead a charge against it, so I'll assume John is holding his action until more targets present themselves.  

Init:
Mystery Attacker 25 (rnd3 unknown action)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd3 holding action)
John 22 (rnd3  talks, holding action)
Grok 15 (rndmove to Rosalia, CLW for 8)
Scrag 11 (rnd2 kills k3)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd2 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd2 kills k6)
Swarm 3
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Seeing the "smidge of jealousy," Grok feels the need to address the situation to John -- "John not worry, Rosie not Grok's type."


----------



## Scott DeWar

John gives a nod of acknowledgement to Grok, but gives himself the \distraction of wondering what was behind the curtain .. .. .. ..suddenly on the speur of the moment he casts light (On his turn that is) into the darkness









*OOC:*




> ooc: Scrag is up! (unless held actions are used, then held actions will go to init 14) I realize you may have forgotten about the attacker behind the curtain or didn't want to lead a charge against it, so I'll assume John is holding his action until more targets present themselves.



actually I have not forgotten about the room with the darkness spell. held action and such as you have written it sounds good to me. He (John) would be concerned with what ever is behind the darkness.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I don't know why, but when I had first heard the description of the attack, I had thought she was hit and poisoned by a trap.

Growling, Scrag rushes behind the curtain and swings at the first living thing he sees.


----------



## Amaury

Leif said:


> Seeing the "smidge of jealousy," Grok feels the need to address the situation to John -- "John not worry, Rosie not Grok's type."




Rosalia frowns a bit as she hears Grok and raises a shoulder as a response. She just then checks her hair and clothes before being hypnotised by the block goo gathering and rising from the floor. 

"Iiiiik, what is THAT?? Look, it's, it's reforning itself into something!! Do something! Burn it! Do something!" shouts Rosalia visibly distressed by the magic taking place in front of her.

She looks for a source of fire and will throw it at the thing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Johne turns and asks in his usual clueless way, "What thing?" then, "Uh oh .. .. .. .."


----------



## Yttermayn

With an angry growl, Scrag rushes into the magically darkened area.  He emerges on the other side to find the rug that covered the entrance all but burned away by the trap that hit Rosalia.  She and Grok hunker beside it, bloody crossbow bolt on the ground beside them, and using the archway for cover from Rosalia's unknown attacker.  The room beyond is only dimly lit by the last of the alchemist's fire and burning debris.  Scrag catches a glimpse of movement from behind a bed and piles of crates and barrels.  As another crossbow bolt launches at him, it is obvious to Scrag that the attacker is using the pile of stuff as an emergency barricade.  The bolt goes wide and knocks a chunk of stone out of the arched entrance next to Scrag's head.  Scrag continues in and scrambles on top of the debris field, ready to cleave the enemy at his next opportunity.  What he finds is a creature that resembles a dwarf, but dark and somehow degenerate.  The thing wields a complicated looking crossbow and carries a number of other useful looking items that Scrag has no time to examine.  On the ground next to the creature are several flasks of yellowish fluid, carefully placed in an open box filled with goose down.

OOC: Scrag make an intelligence check.  As far as Scrags attack goes, he didn't have time for an attack.  His 30' move would have taken him to the curtain, so I took the liberty of using his action to move closer to the attacker behind the barricade.  This way he'll at least get an AOO if he tries to use the crossbow again.   I hope Deuce is OK with that.
Rosalia can't see the tubule creature forming through the area of the darkness spell, nor can Grok (he moved close to Rose to cast CLW), so she isn't completely aware of it yet.  And just to clarify, what happened to Rose was that she triggered a trap behind the curtain, which was alchemists fire balanced precariously on the end of a stick.  She knocked it over, it fell and broke, burning her.  Also, the mystery attacker in the room behind the curtain shot at her and was using a poisoned crossbow bolt.  In 1 minute she will have to roll another fort save vs poison for it's delayed effect. 

Roderic is up!

Init:

Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd3 holding action)
John 22 (rnd3  talks, holding action)
Grok 15 (rndmove to Rosalia, CLW for 8)
Mystery Attacker 12 (rnd3 held action, shoots at Scrag)
Scrag 11 (rnd3 Enters south room, moves adjacent to Mystery attacker)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd2 miss k6)
Tuk 8 (rnd2 kills k6)
Swarm 3
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]



Scott DeWar said:


> suddenly on the speur of the moment he casts light (On his turn that is) into the darkness



OOC: What, not Magic Missile?


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*



Amaury said:


> Rosalia frowns a bit as she hears Grok and raises a shoulder as a response.



Rosey might not be able to see it, since she and Grok are huddling at the edge of the magical darkness at the moment, but the half-orc gives her a sly wink anyway.  "Once you go Orc..."



Amaury said:


> "Iiiiik, what is THAT?? Look, it's, it's reforning itself into something!! Do something! Burn it! Do something!" shouts Rosalia visibly distressed by the magic taking place in front of her.



Grok knows not what to do in response, so he just shrugs. [OOC:  it's not his turn anyway.]


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The young paladin raises his sword, and charges into the darkness behind Scrag!

((Double move to stand beside scrag and threaten the strange dwaf as well.))


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: You want Scrag to make an INT check?  :rofl:


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk in his simplistic vision of the universe, approaches the nearest threat and tries to shred it into confetti with his wickedly effective spiked chain.

_Attack whatever is closer: 20, dmg 7. Attacking from 15 ft._


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic is able to close in and back up Scrag to threaten the strange dwarf.  Tuk casts his chain in a magnificent display of chain whip mastery.  When he rips the weapon back, the barbs catch and perform their gruesome work.  Black tubules and slime spray out with the chain and fall to the floor.  As Tuk watches, however, the ichor on his chain peels, rolls into itself, and falls to the floor as squirming worm tubes.  A similar process happens on the floor, and they crawl back towards the central mass to be reabsorbed.  Looking back up, Tuk sees that they don't have far to go, because the mass is moving towards him!  The disgusting mass of creatures reaches out with tendrils of black worms and slime, seemingly held together by nothing more than malevolent will.  They lay upon Tuk's sturdy form gently, but that is when Tuk feels the pain and nausea.

OOC: Roderic, roll Intelligence check.  Tuk, roll a Fortitude save.  Rosalia is up!

Init:

Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd3 holding action)
John 22 (rnd3  talks, holding action)
Grok 15 (rndmove to Rosalia, CLW for 8)
Mystery Attacker 12 (rnd3 held action, shoots at Scrag)
Scrag 11 (rnd3 Enters south room, moves adjacent to Mystery attacker)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd3 Enters south room, moves adjacent to Mystery attacker)
Tuk 8 -6 (rnd3 Attacks swarm, hit, no dmg)
Swarm 3 (rnd3 Moves into Tuk's square, deals swarm dmg)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk is taken aback by the sudden attack. He feels nausea and immediately back pedals off the creature. "*Mage! So something useful, that thing is immune to my attacks."*


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia reasserts herself, having brushed her hair back into a more dignified position which does a lot to her morale.  

But seeing that Tuk has no ability in damaging the black goo-thing, she bravely decides to follow Scrag and Roderic to the other room.

Her shortbow ready, she is cautious as she moves in. If she can spot any threat, she'll fire an arrow at it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John turns around fromm the dark room At tuk' call. John points his outstretched hand and the staff toward the coelessing darkness-the reforming of dark hollow worms, "jõudu ja valgust!" and a bolt of light and force shot out of his hands and strikes the swirling mass of nausium oscuri infintium.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok goes where Rosalia goes, trying to position himself between her and harm, but not so that he hampers her archery, "Now don't you go and spoil all that fine healing work I just did!"


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

Intelligence check


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: FYI- There is still a 60' diameter region of darkness in between the two groups, blocking sight across it.  Tuk and John are on the side with the Black Swarm creature, and everyone else is on the southern side.  You may wish to modify dialog to reflect this fact.  Targeting with ranged attacks or magic across this region is extremely difficult, so if someone wants to help a group on the far side, they will have to move there first.

Tuk is nauseated by the touch of the disgusting black worms.  He has great difficulty doing anything but moving as he struggles to remove slimy vermiculates and keep down his stomach.
Rosalia slinks into the room and immediately spots something moving behind a crude barrier.  Scrag and Roderic crouch on top of the barrier, menacing the unseen foe.  OOC: The enemy is Adjacent to Scrag and Roderic, with 9/10's cover from Rosalia's perspective, since it is mostly behind the barrier.  Rose still has plenty of action left, she could close and melee from the barrier, or climb the barrier 10' away from them and shoot.
John turns and spits violent words of magic, and a glowing missile of energy streaks unerringly into the black mass.  There is sharp crack when it impacts, blasting chunks of disrupted worm-flesh out and across the floor where they lay still and melt.  This time, however, the pools of goo seem to thin and evaporate.

ooc: Waiting for rest of Rosalia's action before parsing Grok's, and Roderics int check lets him recognize the carefully cushioned yellow fluid filled vials on the floor are likely to be more alchemist's fire.

Waiting on Rose's action, and Grok's linked action...

Init:

Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd4 doing something...)
John 22 (rnd4 casts magic missile at swarm)
Grok 15 (rndmove to Rosalia, CLW for 8)
Mystery Attacker 12 (rnd3 held action, shoots at Scrag)
Scrag 11 (rnd3 Enters south room, moves adjacent to Mystery attacker)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd3 Enters south room, moves adjacent to Mystery attacker)
Tuk 8 -6 nauseated 1 rnd (rnd3 Attacks swarm, hit, no dmg)
Swarm 3 -4 (rnd3 Moves into Tuk's square, deals swarm dmg)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia spots the figure and, slightly carried away by her own movement, she jumps above the barrier to land to the side of the creature to get a much better view and firing angle. 

She shouts in Common: "Surrender!" whilst raising her shortbow, aiming directly at the creature. The threat is more than obvious and a creature with superior vision could spot a cold determination in her eyes. _we might understand at last what's going on in these tunnels!_


ooc: continue move + ready attack on target depending on reaction. fire if run or fight.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok grimaces and brandishes his heavy mace as he stands guard somewhat ahead and 45 degrees to the left of the line of sight between Rosalia and her chosen target.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


though you have it true as to the magic missile this round, I ask humbly: did the light cast at the darkness last round do any thing?


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Please check the map, I think this is what you both meant.  Grok cant close to the action without a double move (20ft move with scale email).  Let me know if this is what you wanted or what needs changed before I move on.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

OOC:  Seems okay to me.  Go with what you've got, boss!


----------



## Yttermayn

Is it good, Amaury?


----------



## Amaury

ooc: sorry, yes I think so.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia vaults the barrier with all the grace and beauty of a deer.  She lands and takes point blank aim at the grey dwarf-like creature.  It does not appear to acknowledge her shouted command.  Rosalia feels Grok's less elegant slide over the barrier and movement along side of her, not taking her eyes off of the creature.  It seems to size them all up for a moment, then takes a few steps back and squats down in a crouch.  For a moment, it appears to be laying down it's weapons.  Suddenly, everything goes pitch black.

OOC: Grey Dwarf 5ft step south, Darkness.  To answer Scott's question: The light orison Grok was going to cast never actually got cast, if I remember correctly.  That action was posted out of turn and Leif ended up doing something different, so John has no idea if it would have worked, unless he rolls a successfull Arcane Lore or Spellcraft check.   The map posted is accurate with the exception of the M is actually one square down.  Mapping is a pain, and one square's difference isn't sufficient motivation to update.

Scrag is up!

Init:

Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd4 moved, held action)
John 22 (rnd4 casts magic missile at swarm)
Grok 15 (rnd4 dbl move to Rosalia)
Grey Dwarf 12 (rnd4 5ft step, Darkness)
Scrag 11 (rnd3 Enters south room, moves adjacent to Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd3 Enters south room, moves adjacent to Grey Dwarf)
Tuk 8 -6 nauseated 1 rnd (rnd3 Attacks swarm, hit, no dmg)
Swarm 3 -4 (rnd3 Moves into Tuk's square, deals swarm dmg)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Not wanting to accidentally hit one of his companions, Scrag drops his axe, rushes forward, and tries to grab the dwarf in order to rend him apart.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag's claws swipe at empty air. He feels as though he was mere inches from his target, and but it was still a clean miss. 

Ooc: Roderic's up!


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The paladin moves forward, towards where he last saw the dwarf, and attempts to smite him!

[sblock=OOC]
Will move 5' forward.  If Scrag took that spot, I guess Roderic bumps into him, then does nothing else.  If not, he will attack the last square where he saw the dwarf (eg, right in front of him), using smite evil.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic feels his blade smack solidly into something that grunts in surprise.  Despite hitting slightly off of the cutting plane, the supernatural force of his attack had to have hurt pretty badly.

OOC: Tuk is up!

Init:

Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd4 moved, held action)
John 22 (rnd4 casts magic missile at swarm)
Grok 15 (rnd4 dbl move to Rosalia)
Grey Dwarf 12 -6hp (rnd4 5ft step, Darkness)
Scrag 11 (rnd4 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd4 smites Grey Dwarf)
Tuk 8 -6hp nauseated 1 rnd (rnd3 Attacks swarm, hit, no dmg)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd3 Moves into Tuk's square, deals swarm dmg)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Amaury

ooc: since Rose was in Ready, and bad dwarf did not obey, she may have a right to shoot at him no? and since it's a Ready action Rose is just ahead of him and might cause Concentration loss if its a spell.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk being the pragmatical person he is, knowing that hurting that tentacle freak was impossible for him, advanced with determination to cut down the dwarf. He'll not offer surrender or mercy, he'll offer a quick and painful death. 

20 to hit, 11 dmg, 49 on the 100% die


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC:

Go ahead and make an attack, then, Amaury.

Tuk has no idea what is going on on the other side of the darkness, in another room where his comapnions are. He'd also be abandoning John to deal with the tentacle horror all by himself.

Please submit your (modified) actions.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk goes through the darkness until he's on the other side of it, leaving John on his own.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia reacts mercilessly as the dwarf doesn't react the way she was expecting. An arrow is released from her finger grasp and flies at the target. However it's clear to Rosalia that it's a miss. A second lated, the place is filled with darkness.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia fires her arrow, but never sees where it goes.  Darkness falls mid flight, and she hears it clink off of the stoney floor- a miss.
Tuk stumbles his way through the region of darkness only to find another region ahead, separated by a five foot band of low illumination.  He hears the sounds of his companions engaged in battle just ahead and finds his way just to their rear.  Sounds of Roderic's grunting and armor movement, and Scrags smell informs him of their likely positions nearby.  It's prey having fled, the Swarm begins moving along the trail of worms left by Tuk in hot pursuit.  John can't help but feel relieved that he isn't the thing's new target, but he knows that his other companions (not to mention the lovely Rosalia) are also in that direction, battling something else, in the dark, and probably unaware of the approaching horror.



OOC: Tuk, roll a listen.  Rosalia and John are up!
I have to apologize, I've been putting off updating longer than normal: holidays, my wife and baby's birthdays, and the release of Skyrim have all contributed.  (Aohdan is 1 years old now!  He is now being weened off his heart meds!  Yay!!!!)  Also, anybody else enjoying Skyrim?

Init:

Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd4 moved, held action)
John 22 (rnd4 casts magic missile at swarm)
Grok 15 (rnd4 dbl move to Rosalia)
Grey Dwarf 12 -6hp (rnd4 5ft step, Darkness)
Scrag 11 (rnd4 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd4 smites Grey Dwarf)
Tuk 8 -6hp nauseated 1 rnd (rnd4 double move)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd4 double move)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia grunts as the darkness surrounds them. She decides though to go through it, moving sideways towards her left, and hoping to get out of it and possibly catch the dwarf as he tries to escape.

As she walks, she pulls her rapier off after storing her shortbow.



ooc: move until out of darkness. attack dwarf if visible.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk's ears attune perfectly with the cave's acoustics. 

_Nat 20 on the listen check. Also, my pc would explode if I tried to run Skyrim_


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk's ears attune perfectly with the cave's acoustics. 

_Nat 20 on the listen check. Also, my pc would explode if I tried to run Skyrim_


----------



## Yttermayn

After moving 15 feet to the south,  Rosalia emerges from the field of darkness.   The dwarf isn't out here yet, but she'll be ready when he is.   She swaps weapons with practiced ease.   
Tuks gets a luck break when chance gives him perfect silence exactly when he needed it.   Behind him he hears the shopping, shuffling sound of the tentacle horror closing in on him in the darkness.  He also hears an unfamiliar movement ahead of him and in front of Roderic,  and for  a brief moment he knows exactly where that enemy is too. 

Ooc: this round only,  Tuk has no darkness related to hit penalty on the Grey dwarf.  John is up!


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: In Dewar's absence, I'll be running John temporarily.

In the absence of friends and enemies alike, John advances carefully through the  region of darkness.  He follows the wall and listens for telltale schlorping sounds and feeling for slimy spots on the floor until he emerges from the darkness on the other side.  He can just see stray tentacles disappearing into the next region of darkness ahead.  They would seem to be unsettlingly close to the sounds of his companions.

Grok is up!


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Horribly disoriented and completely at a loss, Grok says, "Rosie?  What Grok do now?  Help?"









*OOC:*


Action:  Delay to Rosalia's initiative+1


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia doesn't answer Grok, not wanting to risk revealing her new position to the dwarf.

_just hang on, big boy.._


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk takes a step. He knows where the dwarf is. A lash of the chain in the dark, the sound of the barbs sinking in it's flesh, and then the terrible sound of flesh being ripped as he pulls the chain back.

26 vs AC for 6 dmg.


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok tries to figure out what he's going to do and when.  In the darkness, there is a slight shuffling sound, a creak, a snap, and something whips past Roderic's face by fractions of an inch.  Tuk is still tuned in to the enemies position.

OOC: Scrag and Roderic are up!
Grey Dwarf:1d20+6=23, 1d100=7=Attack good, miss due to concealment. 1d100=26, 1d6=6, 1d4=2, 1d4=3=Blindfight Reroll and Dmg:Still missed! Dmg irrelevant.
(Grey Dwarf has moved 5ft to the south, only Tuk knows this, and will have to close on him by 5ft on his turn to attack.  I will assume a 5ft step and the attack that Voda already rolled when it is his turn.)

Init:

Grok 23 (rnd5 talks, delay action)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd5 moved, swapped weapons)
John 22 (rnd5 moved)
Grey Dwarf 12 -6hp (rnd5 5ft Step, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd4 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd4 smites Grey Dwarf)
Tuk 8 -6hp nauseated 1 rnd (rnd4 double move)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd4 double move)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Scrag cannot see where the dwarf is, but can he see the mass of black goo?  What is it doing?


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic uses his divine gift to detect evil, to see if he can find the dwarf!


----------



## Voda Vosa

_OOC: You assume correctly sire._


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok continues to stand ready, brandishing his heavy mace and hoping someone, preferably someone who can _see_, will tell him what to do....


----------



## Yttermayn

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Scrag cannot see where the dwarf is, but can he see the mass of black goo?  What is it doing?




OOC: Scrag can't _see_ the tentacled horror, but everyone can hear it approaching now.  It makes no effort to hide or move silently; it sounds rather like someone stirring a giant pot of macaroni and cheese, only louder.  Everyone except for John and Rosalia are still enveloped in this region of darkness (there are two).  John just caught a glimpse of the thing entering the second region where everyone else is.  Rosalia is just outside the second region, opposite from John and ready to perforate the Grey Dwarf if he comes out.

+100xp to Roderic for using his head!

More OCC: Scrag knows the Grey Dwarf was adjacent to him just before it cast Darkness, but he also knows it may have moved.  Do you want to hold your action until someone clues Scrag in?  I will assume so unless you say otherwise.

Combining information from his detect evil with what he knows of the lay of the terrain and other subtle clues, Roderic gets a general idea of where the Grey Dwarf is now, just a step further away!  Roderic also feels Scrag's unusual combat hesitation beside him.  Apparently he's got no idea where to go...


----------



## Helfdan

Roderick closes the distance to the vile dwarf, making his blade ready.  

((OOC:As detect evil is a standard action, all I can do is move))

"Scrag, he's just a pace in front of you!"  As he speaks, the paladin wonders at the horrendous sounds behind them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag growls, takes a five-foot step forward and cuts the air in front of him with a wide arc of his great-axe.


OOC: Subtracted 4 from attack roll due to swinging blind.


----------



## Yttermayn

Even though he some direction, Scrag isn't terribly surprised when his swing whistles through empty air.

OOC: Tuk is up!

Grok 23 (rnd5 talks, delay action)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd5 moved, swapped weapons)
John 22 (rnd5 moved)
Grey Dwarf 12 -6hp (rnd5 5ft Step, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd5 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd5 detect evil, move, speak)
Tuk 8 -6hp (rnd4 double move)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd4 double move)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk takes a sheet from his pack, and reads it. He's not poetical, nor a passionate reader. but what he reads is enough to make the dwarf cover in pain. *"I use my last attack roll, from the action I couldn't complete."*


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok takes 3 steps directly to his left, hoping that his sight miraculously will be restored.

OOC:  Does it work?


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> Tuk takes a sheet from his pack, and reads it. He's not poetical, nor a passionate reader. but what he reads is enough to make the dwarf cover in pain. *"I use my last attack roll, from the action I couldn't complete."*




OOC: Sorry, I missed that.

No one can see the cruel glee on Tuks face when he feels the tearing flesh on his chain, and the yelp of surprise and pain from his victim.  The Dwarf's momentary loss of discipline, however, does give away his position to all.  Drawn by the sounds of pain and smell of blood, the black mass heaves it's way towards the dwarf, but it runs into...  Tuk!  The thing lashes with it's tentacles, tearing at Tuk in the darkness.  Grok moves along the wall and finds his way back to the dim illumination from the Grey Dwarf's cooking fire.  After the absolute blackness of the Darkness spell, the room almost seems lit by daylight.  He also finds Rosalia, who seems to have had the same idea as him.  'What will he do now?' he wonders.

OOC: Grok still has some move and a standard action left.  He sees the edge of the dark region curving away from him, but nothing protrudes from it yet.  Everyone knows about where the Grey Dwarf is, and the 20% concealment it gains is temporarily nullified until he moves again.  Let's get Rose's action also.  Tuk should roll two fortitude saves.

Grok 23 (rnd6 moves 15' south, delay action)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd5 moved, swapped weapons)
John 22 (rnd5 moved)
Grey Dwarf 12 -12hp (rnd5 5ft Step, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd5 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd5 detect evil, move, speak)
Tuk 8 -12hp (rnd5 hit Grey Dwarf for 6)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd5 hit Tuk for 6)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

OOC: If Grok knows where the foe is, then is it within melee range?  Could Grok rach melee range without re-entering the darkness?  If he can do so, then he will, but I have a sense that he cannot, and in that case he will not deign to make a missile attack into the darkness for fear of damaging a friendly target.


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc: Grok holds his action.   Rosalia is up!


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia remains with the same idea in mind: surprise the dwarf when he'll leave the Darkness zone or at least make his retreat difficult.

She therefore takes a position in front of what could be an exit option, rapier in hand and is glad to see Grok joining her in a slightly hesitant manner. "Where's the dwarf? Hey, what's that noise?" she wonders as both dwarves get hit by their opponent.

ooc: ready action


----------



## Yttermayn

"Magic seemed to hurt it before..." John thought as he lowered his staff grimly.  With a great explosion of sound, a fiery beam blazed out of the rose-shaped ferule towards the black mass and gouged a burning crater into it.  At the edge of the lighted area, John sees little motes of black stuff burning on the ground near the just-visible creature.  To those inside the darkness, there is only noise and a stench of burning refuse.
Having had enough and slightly disoriented, the Grey Dwarf moves and suddenly finds itself coming out of the darkness.  Rosalia and Grok are able to observe the dwarf's face change from confusion to surprise when his eyes scan across the two of them.  It dosn't last long, however, and he drops his crossbow and quickly draws a shortsword, slashing out at Rosalia as part of the draw.  The blade comes within only a few inches of any part of Rosalia, a total miss.

Scrag is up!  (Unless Grok and Rosalia wanna use their held action.  Hmm, I wonder?)

Grok 23 (rnd6 moves 15' south, delay action)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd6 moved, delay action)
John 22 (rnd6 Use magic item)
Grey Dwarf 12 -12hp (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd5 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd5 detect evil, move, speak)
Tuk 8 -12hp (rnd5 hit Grey Dwarf for 6)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd5 hit Tuk for 6)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

If the grey dwarf is either within melee range of Grok , which I gather that he is from the previous post, Grok shall smiteth him with all of his pent-up half-orcish anger and sexual frustration.  [OOC: Gosh!  Grok must've gotten laid during our lull and didn't even tell me!]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag was nearly in tears of frustration when he couldn't find the dwarf in the magical darkness.  But the frustration disappears as soon as the gray dwarf comes into sight.  Scrag closes the gap between them quickly, great-axe swinging in small semi-circles above his head as he cries out in ecstasy, "There little man is!  Scrag so happyyyyyyyyyyy!"


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Please note I have added a map to my last post.  I would've added it last night, but enworld went wonky just as I was uploading the new map.  Frankly, I am very pleasantly surprised to find that my post made it at all.  Anyhow, now that you can see where stuff is now, you may need to edit your replies.  Grok will have to move 15' to stay in the light and be in melee range, due to Rosalia being between him and the dwarf.  No one else beside Rosalia and Grok know he is out of the light now, unless they announce something on their turn.  Sooo, Scrag's reaction can't happen... yet.  Plus, he'll need to move before attacking.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

OOC: Grok will move as necessary to do that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: If no one shouts to Scrag, he'll scratch his move and attack and instead just move towards where he thinks the dwarf is.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic once more searches out for the presence of evil, to find the dwarf, and moves towards the foe.


----------



## Amaury

Ready action


Rosalia shouts as soon as the dwarf emerges out of the darkness zone. "here! He's here, just in front of me!"

She has no hesitation in firing her arrow at him. But the appearance of the dwarf seems to have unsettled the young woman as her shot goes wide. 

She then steps back, drops her shortbow and draws her rapier.


ooc: I believe that she should be allowed to  act first thanks to her ready action and thus not be a target as she retreats 5', no?


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok excitedly moves around Rosalia to get at the dwarf.  The dwarf grins nastily when the swing goes wide.  A fraction of a moment later, Rosalia fumbles a point blank shot from her bow to keep from accidentally hitting Grok.  

OOC: Yes, Amaury, I agree.  I need a roll for Scrag's attack, since the dwarf's location was announced.  


Grok 23 (rnd6 moves 15' south, move, attack-miss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd6 moved, attack-miss, 5foot step)
John 22 (rnd6 Use magic item)
Grey Dwarf 12 -12hp (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd5 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd5 detect evil, move, speak)
Tuk 8 -12hp (rnd5 hit Grey Dwarf for 6)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd5 hit Tuk for 6)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Dirty Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Grok excitedly moves around Rosalia



Just wanted to quote this.


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> Just wanted to quote this.




Lol, +50xp.  Sexually frustrated indeed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag swings away.


----------



## Yttermayn

Though close, Scrag's powerful swing is still dodged by the nimble little dwarf.  Following his divine senses, Roderic comes out of the darkness to find himself RIGHT NEXT TO THE EEEVIL!

OOC: Swing away, Roderic!  Then Tuk is up.

Grok 23 (rnd6 moves 15' south, move, attack-miss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd6 moved, attack-miss, 5foot step)
John 22 (rnd6 Use magic item)
Grey Dwarf 12 -12hp (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd6 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd5 detect evil, move, speak)
Tuk 8 -12hp (rnd5 hit Grey Dwarf for 6)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd5 hit Tuk for 6)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Helfdan

"For Pelor and Heironeous!!!". The young paladin once more assaults the squirrelly dwarf.


----------



## Yttermayn

Even flanking the enemy with Scrag, the dwarf proves to well protected for Roderic to land a solid blow on him.

OOC: New map is up, double flank!  I'm taking minor liberties with spaces on the edge of the darkness area, but they are to the players advantage more than the dwarfs.  Tuk is up!

Grok 23 (rnd6 moves 15' south, move, attack-miss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd6 moved, attack-miss, 5foot step)
John 22 (rnd6 Use magic item)
Grey Dwarf 12 -12hp (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd6 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd6 detect evil, move, miss)
Tuk 8 -12hp (rnd5 hit Grey Dwarf for 6)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd5 hit Tuk for 6)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*S. DeWar is back!!*

John Grins triumphantly when the scorching hot blast connects withe the undulating swarm of black worms.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk takes an aggressive stance, throwing the chain at the dwarf from a safe distance.


----------



## Yttermayn

Once again, Tuk's arrogant demeanor is validated when his chain wraps around the surprised dwarf's neck.  The expression changes quickly to the slack-jawed stare of death when Tuk's finishing yank breaks the creature's thick neck.  It's weapons fall from it's lifeless hands, and a couple more vials like those in the box on the floor roll out of one of it's pouches.  [sblock=Rosalia's Eyes Only]Rosalia recognizes the vials as being identical to the one she glimpsed falling from the balanced stick trap she set off.  The one that set her on _fire_.[/sblock]
The victory is short lived, however.  From out of the darkness behind Tuk emerges the black tentacled horror.  It reaches out for the stoic warrior, wrapping its sticky stinging pseudopods around Tuk's limbs.

OOC: Tuk, roll a fortitude save.
Grok is up!

Grok 23 (rnd6 moves 15' south, move, attack-miss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd6 moved, attack-miss, 5foot step)
John 22 (rnd6 Use magic item)
Scrag 11 (rnd6 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd6 detect evil, move, miss)
Tuk 8 -18hp (rnd6 move, hit Grey Dwarf for 9)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

Grok casts _Divine Favor_ on Roderick -- +1 to attacks


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk expresses a short grin as he tears the dwarf's head off. A grim satisfaction in his face is replaced by a pain and anger expression when the stinging tentacles warp around his legs. *"Wizard! I told you to take care of this creature! My weapon is useless against it!"* he bellows.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"sorry, it keeps runniNg back to you. It seems to have a liking for your flesh."


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk feels a wave of cold prickly sensation as the creature's vile venom starts to work on his system.
Grok starts whispering pious prayers to his god, and Roderic feels the approval of unseen divine forces bolster his mind and body.

OOC: Rosalia and John are up!

Grok 23 (rnd7 Cast Divine Favor->Roderic)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd6 moved, attack-miss, 5foot step)
John 22 (rnd6 Use magic item)
Scrag 11 (rnd6 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd6 detect evil, move, miss)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd6 move, hit Grey Dwarf for 9)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia has mixed feelings about Tuk's final treatment of the grey dwarf. He didn't want to surrender but they may have found a lot from him if they'd used less brutal ways to deal with him.

Spotting the vials, she says: "Beware of these, they're probably filled with the flamable liquid that hit me!"

She then turns to check the situation. Hearing what Tuk says about the monster resistance to non magical weapons, and considering her current feeble condition, she decides to let the boys get on with it whilst she tries to find clues about this strange place. 

She walks in the room, searching for items, books, parchments or else that may help her udnerstand a little bit more about this place and the black goo.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Then grab and toss one at the monster, perhaps it will kill it!"* Tuk exclaims.


----------



## Scott DeWar

edit: . . . . .


----------



## Yttermayn

...


----------



## Yttermayn

Doing her best to ignore the sounds of Tuk's grunts and the schorping sounds of the creature, Rosalia carefully explores the room.  Aside from crude, common accommodations, she discovers a workbench with some alchemy ingredients, basic alchemy tools, writing implements, and a loosely bound journal.

OOC: John's up!

Grok 23 (rnd7 Cast Divine Favor->Roderic)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd7 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd6 Use magic item)
Scrag 11 (rnd6 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd6 detect evil, move, miss)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd6 move, hit Grey Dwarf for 9)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Scott DeWar

John speaks the mystical language of dragons and an orb of viscous green goo appears in his hand. he throws it soon after.

[sblock=Orb of Acid, Lesser]


		Code:
	

School: Conjuration (Creation) [Acid]
Level: Sorcerer/wizard  1
Components:               V, S
Casting Time:              1 standard action
Range:                       Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect:                        One orb of acid
Duration:                    Instantaneous
Saving Throw:              None
Spell Resistance:          No
[U][B][I]Description:[/I][/B][/U]
An orb of acid about 2 inches across shoots from your palm at its target, dealing 1d8 points of acid damage. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack to hit your target.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

John's acid orb just misses the creature.

OOC: Scrag is up!

Grok 23 (rnd7 Cast Divine Favor->Roderic)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd7 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd7 cast acid orb, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd6 misses Grey Dwarf)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd6 detect evil, move, miss)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd6 move, hit Grey Dwarf for 9)
Swarm 3 -4hp (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag attempts to cut off the tendrils pulling at Tuk, hoping that the force of the blow may accomplish a reprieve.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> John's acid orb just misses the creature.




John: "!!$**&^%$##%& !" a string of strong swearing sledges forth in John's voice. Tuk will be proud.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag's swing is well placed,  but passes through the gelatinous material with only a moments  disruption.   A burning stream of inventive issuing from John singes Scrag's prodigious ear hair.   Scrag's can't help but to sympathize with the human. 

Roderic is up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

As smoke rises fron Scrag's singed ear hair John gets wide eyed and says, "Ooops, sorry Scrag!!"


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The young paladin feels strangely calm in the middle of ths sprawling melee.  Seeing Scrag's failure, as well as Rosalia's words, he quickly makes up his mind.  He lunges for one of the fallen vial, and smashes it point blank into the vile creature!

[sblock]
Move action to pick up a vial
Std action to attack[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag know that John not shoot Scrag on purpose with troll-killing acid.  John would not want to have limbs removed by angry Scrag.  Scrag forgive this once."


----------



## Scott DeWar

A very long and loud sigh of relief is heard from John.


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic throws the vial somewhat girlish,  but still manages to splash the thing with some of the flames.   Sizzling rivulets of hissing,  liquefied goo run down the side of the thing and pool on the floor!   It would seem that Roderic has discovered an easily exploitable weakness! 

Ooc: in my last post,  my auto spell checker changed "invective" into "inventive",  thereby converting what I intended to be John swearing about missing his shot into a near miss with an acid orb.   Oh well,  good roleplay resulted.   50 xp for John and Scrag,  and 50 for Roderic for figuring it out.

OC: Tuk is up!
Grok 23 (rnd7 Cast Divine Favor->Roderic)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd7 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd7 cast acid orb, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd7 hits swarm for 0)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd7 grabs vial,  throws,  hit swarm for 6)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd6 move, hit Grey Dwarf for 9)
Swarm 3 -10hp (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Voda Vosa

_OOC: Note: Tuk figured that out, and said it to John._


----------



## Yttermayn

You are of course correct.  Take 100 xp and my apologies.


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda, Tuk is still up...


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk moves away from the swarm of tubes as much as he can. He knows his weapon can't hurt the creature. If there's the chance of grabbing one of the vials of the explosive liquid, he will.

OOC: Sorry, missed that.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Looks like with a 25 foot move, Tuk can reach the case where Roderic got his vial.  Roll it!  I gotta update the battle map...


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk moves over to the vials, snatches one and saps it like a stone to the creature with deadly accuracy.

Ranged attack (1d20+Dex+BAB): 18


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia, Scrag, Grok, and Roderic see a new shape loom suddenly out of the darkness.  Before anyone can react, the shape resolves into Tuk, who quickly glances around and grabs a vial from the case, then chucks it into the darkness behind him.  There is a tinkling of breaking glass, then the whoosh of flame is heard.  Tuk seems to grin wickedly somehow without moving a single facial muscle.  John sees a muted flash of orange flame coming from the periphery of the dark area; any closer and he would have caught some of it.  It would seem that his companions on the other side have found a means of damaging this thing also.
As John watches, the burning, stinking mess heaves it's mass further into the darkness, still pursuing his companions.  On the other side of the darkness, the flaming black tentacled spooge-monster attacks the first thing it comes into contact with- Scrag.  Scrag angrily bats away the incoming tentacles when they lash at him, and is unharmed.

OOC: Grok is up!  I just updated my aging desktop with all new barebones parts and windows7 (aka. Vista that works), and I forgot to copy over my PBP files, so please forgive the blurry map.  Looks like this fight's going to be over soon anyways.

Grok 23 (rnd7 Cast Divine Favor->Roderic)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd7 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd7 cast acid orb, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd7 hits swarm for 0)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd7 grabs vial, throws, hit swarm for 6)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd7 move, hit swarm for 4)
Swarm 3 -14hp Alch. Fr. nxt rnd 2&5 (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2, Heavy Mace +3/+2*

OOC:  Not sure what Gok can do, but if he can get within striking range of anything that vaguely resembles a monster or other foe, he will attack!  [whiff!]


----------



## Scott DeWar

"it followed you in Tuk!!" calls John.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia continues her search reassuring herself in the knowledge that she cannot harm the thing herself.

_this dwarf must have something that can explain all this mess!_ she thinks.
Once the shelves have been explored, she checks the body of the dward, looking for books, notes or anything peculiar.


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok takes a 5 foot step and heaves his mace at it.  Through the haft of the weapon he feels a gooey, rubbery resistance that seems to totally suck the power out of his swing.  He knows intuitively his attacks with the mace will all be completely ineffective.
Quickly riffling through the dwarf's belongings, Rosalia finds what she's looking for: A thin journal tucked inside his clothing.  Hopefully the fresh blood on it hasn't obscured anything important.  Despite her quiet litany to herself, Rosalia does notice the boys seem to be having some success blasting away at the creature with the alchemists fire they found.  Well, now she knows where the stuff in the trap that burned her came from.

OOC: John's up!

Grok 23 (rnd8 Swingandamiss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd8 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd7 cast acid orb, miss)
Scrag 11 (rnd7 hits swarm for 0)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd7 grabs vial, throws, hit swarm for 6)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd7 move, hit swarm for 4)
Swarm 3 -14hp Alch. Fr. nxt rnd 2&5 (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Marker:









*OOC:*


I have a surgical consult 2 go 2, I will post in the afternoon. It is for a torn rotater cuff.
also, Wednesday I have a surgical followup/consulr regarding my belly wound.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


ok, here we go.






John Watches the monster get engulfed by the darkness, "Don't do any thing crazy! I am coming through!" he calls as he heads blindly  into the inky blackness. 

ready an action; if he comes through and sees the mass of negative energy worms, he will cast lesser orb of acid.


----------



## Yttermayn

John is completely engulfed in blackness with a few feet of movement.   After a few moments of careful movement, the haft of his staff noticibly warms.  "It is a creature made of pure,  evil, Will.  Fire,  magic,  and Will are your weapons."  The voice stops,  and John is left feeling a loss,  as though a long lost relative came for a visit and left again.   He is unable to ponder this any longer though,  because he finds himself emerging from the darkness.   The figures of his companions and the creature are only a few steps away and John has to move a little to the side to fully emerge.   He begins his spell... 

Ooc: Roll your spells attack and damage,  Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"vähem kämp sööbiva tatt!" he says as a 2 inch diameter blob of caustic snot shoots from his hand!


----------



## Yttermayn

John emerges from the darkness hands and lips already shaping liquid, vitriolic fury into physical form.  He hurls the result dead on into the creature.  The place where it hits immediately sizzles and part of the monsters mass is converted to noxious gasses.

OOC: "less corrosive blob of snot" I lol'd.  +100xp  Scrag is up!

Grok 23 (rnd8 Swingandamiss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd8 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd8 cast acid orb, hit for 6)
Scrag 11 (rnd7 hits swarm for 0)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd7 grabs vial, throws, hit swarm for 6)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd7 move, hit swarm for 4)
Swarm 3 -20hp Alch. Fr. nxt rnd 2&5 (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag looks nervously at the collection of jars that had vials that seemed to hurt the creature.  He grabs a random one (can't read) and throws it.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag tentatively grabs and hucks a vial at the swarm, but it bounces off the creature's rubbery black flesh without breaking and lands somewhere in the darkness.

OOC: Roderic's up!

Grok 23 (rnd8 Swingandamiss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd8 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd8 cast acid orb, hit for 6)
Scrag 11 (rnd8 lobs vial)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd7 grabs vial, throws, hit swarm for 6)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd7 move, hit swarm for 4)
Swarm 3 -20hp Alch. Fr. nxt rnd 2&5 (rnd6 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The young paladín takes up another vial and hurls it onto the monstrosity!


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic throws the vial hard enough for it to shatter directly on the creatures body.  The fluid sprays all over the creature and reacts with the air, exploding into another gout of fire.  

OOC: Tuk is up!

Grok 23 (rnd8 Swingandamiss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd8 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd8 cast acid orb, hit for 6)
Scrag 11 (rnd8 lobs vial)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd8 grabs vial, throws, hit swarm for 3)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rnd7 move, hit swarm for 4)
Swarm 3 -23hp Alch. Fr. 8th rnd 2&5, 9th 4 (rnd7 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk continues sapping vials at the creature, while keeping a safe distance from it.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk keeps sapping vials at the creature with deadly accuracy, while keeping a healthy distance from it.

_BA with vials: 18 I'm a bomb turret baby! Flames on!_


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


Woo Hoo!!  Go Tuk, Go!


----------



## Yttermayn

After one last hit with the combustive chemicals, the creature tries to lurch once again at Tuk.  The black surface of the thing is not even visible anymore due to the intense flames covering it.  Finally the thing's base collapses inward and a filthy flow of vileness floods forth, as though a giant wineskin were suddenly ruptured.  Long, finger width black worms seem to lose cohesion and melt out into flat puddles.  The puddles solidify and try to roll back up into worm tubes, but the persistent flames keep destroying them until finally the goo is still and slowly begins to evaporate.


OOC: Combat's over!  What's everyone doing?


Grok 23 (rnd8 Swingandamiss)
Rosalia 22 -4Str (rnd8 moved, search)
John 22 (rnd8 cast acid orb, hit for 6)
Scrag 11 (rnd8 lobs vial)
Roderic 8 -4hp (rnd8 grabs vial, throws, hit swarm for 3)
Tuk 8 -18hp -1Con(poison) (rrnd8 grabs vial, throws, hit swarm for 2)
DEAD Swarm 3 -32hp Alch. Fr. 8th rnd 2&5, 9th 4&2 (rnd7 hit Tuk for 5)
DEAD Grey Dwarf 12 -21 (rnd6 move, free:drop, free:quickdraw, miss)
DEAD k1 19 (rnd1 charge, miss Roderic)
DEAD k2 7 (rnd1 hit Roderic for 4)
DEAD k3 7 (rnd1 miss)
DEAD k4 5
DEAD k5 4
DEAD k6 2 (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok goes to Roderic's side and says, "Fight well friend you did.  Me grateful," and Grok reaches out to touch Roderic's wounds, which glow with divine radiance and quickly begin to mend.  "Me now have but one spell left this day."

Grok casts _Cure Light wounds_ on roderic.  Sadly, he cannot help  Tuk and Rosie with their afflictions.


----------



## Helfdan

((Wow, what a brawl!))

Roderic smiles gratefully at Grok before leaning over to pick up his bloodied blade.  "Thank you, my friend.  Even in this dark pit, Pelor and Heironeous continue to bless us!  Is anyone else in need of aid?"


----------



## Voda Vosa

Do I really need to tell you I do? Don't you have eyes? Not only did I have to kill every mayor threat we find, I also need to help you do your job. Great say the taciturn man, his wounds amd poisonous mid quite open


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Tuk!  Me not notice you!  Here, Grok help some."  Grok casts his last _CLW_ for today on tuk.

OOC:  CLW is the only roll in this post that matters.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"That 'thing' took a bit me too." says John.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Who else need but Tuk and  John?  Grok only can heal with special power granted him from Pelor after this until tomorrow, because him use all spells he prepare."

OOC:  granted healing power cures 1d4+1, possibly 1d4+3, per use.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia sighs but of relief: "Ah, boys, we did it! I started to think that that monster would not die! Did you see how its puny black worms were assembling back together! 

But we now know that fire is what we need..

Now, what about that dwarf?? I looked for some clues but there was nothing but these vials.. Let's have a final check. First on him!"

She starts to check the dead duegar.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok will have to use his granted healing power  to heal those who need it, since he is  out of spells for the day.


OOC:  Question, Yttermayn, does Grok's Augmented Healing Feat apply to his granted healing power?  If so, then it will restore 1d4+3 hp per use.

Disregard the roll in this post.


----------



## Helfdan

"Hopefully we will not see other beasts such as that one.  But just in case..."  Roderic will check to see how many vials of liguid fire remain, if any.  He will then see if any of the fallen's weapons might be useful.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Updated experience, replied on ooc thread.  Will try to update this thread later today.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 what kind of check is needed to burn off worms on us?


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC:
Leif: I replied to your questions in the OOC thread.
Scott: You don't have worms _on_ you, you and Grok have them _in_ you.  So unless you are willing to give yourselves 4th degree burns, you'd better find another way. 
Amaury:  Don't forget Rosalia found a journal and I thought some vials on the Derro.
Once again I'm outta time, will check back later today again, hopefully.

Roderic finds a dozen more vials of Alchemists Fire in the box, padded with straw.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: sorry, as time goes by, I tend to lose track..


Rosalia checks the pockets of the Derro and any object he may have on him and then goes to open his journal trying to make sense of it.

"Tuk, since you're so good at things, why do you check the surroundings so that we avoid getting ambushed by other kobolds as the combat must have awaken the whole underground system... But I'm sure you already thought of it.." says Rosalia in a dry tone while delicately opening the journal.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"That, is the one thing I'm not good at." *points out Tuk


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic distributes the vials among his companions, making sure everyone has at least two of the useful weapons.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> Scott: You don't have worms _on_ you, you and Grok have them _in_ you.  So unless you are willing to give yourselves 4th degree burns, you'd better find another way.



ugh!


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Scott DeWar said:


> ugh!



Grok says, "Need find good medicine soon." 

OOC:  Or maybe we could get Grok a WHOLE BUNCH of xp (about 925?) real quick, so he can cast _cure disease_.  Or maybe find scroll?


----------



## Yttermayn

With a more thorough search of the derro's corpse, Rosalia finds half a dozen more vials.  Each is individually housed in padded pockets on a bandolier that seems made specifically for holding potion vials.  There are 4 more empty pockets on the bandolier, and Rosalia notes that the 6 vials still in it are of a different color and consistency than the ones Roderic handed her.
In addition, he had what appears to be a journal, a wax coated leather tube with a thick, vile smelling paste in it, a complex looking crossbow with 12 bolts, studded leather armor, and a shortsword.  Being of a rogue-ish nature, Rosalia notices that the thick stinky paste has several divots in it, suggesting something with a sharp point has been dipped into it repeatedly.  The greatest prizes, though, are the large diamond and a buckler that is inlaid with gold and silver runes.
The Journal:
OOC: Anybody know dwarven?
Edit: Actually, I see that several of you know dwarven, including Rosalia, the only one who can currently even knows of the journal.  Ooooorrrrrr any of the _other_ treasure, for that matter...

Rosalia reads, stumbling here and there as it becomes apparent that the creature was mad and his train of thought is sometimes hard to follow.  What follows is an abbreviated translation:

Day 1) We set off today to reclaim our escaped property, which has headed sunward through some older/useless/unused tunnels.  Our witches sense a great [untranslatable] disturbance above, the slaves seem drawn toward it.
Day 3) We are much sunward.  Even those of us who are not witch can feel something strange around us.  Numerous sign of the slaves.
Day 4) Strangeness increases.  There was a cave in, one of our number was killed.  We found water today, so we saved rations and stewed him.  We are unsure how we will get back past the cave in, we are not equipped for extensive digging.
Day 6) We have found where the slaves have laired.  There are many chambers.  We have recaptured some of our property.  Something is not right, they do not fear Derro.  I took one for pleasure, and it made no sound, ever.  It stared at me while I cut on it, and it made me feel things.  Not pleasure, but something else beyond, and not from the pain I inflicted.  I don't think the creature even felt the pain as its black innards slipped over my hands.  It was as though the more pain it failed to feel, the more ecstasy I felt.  I will sleep now.
Day 7) Nnnnnnnnnn.  Pressing on.  Found others, not slaves.  [gibberish] Beautiful.  They shout in whispers.  The worms.  [In a different ink, reddish brown, starting a new block of writing as though written later in the same day.] A few of us don't see them.  They are not black, they are red.  They taste of filth.
Day 9) [Written in large ragged letters.] I UNDERSTAND!
[The writer has stopped noting days passed.]

They have chosen among us those They want.

The chosen have gone inside.  Oh, to be with the beautiful ones.  I was left to watch over the vermin kobolds, and await Their return.

Further conflict between us is not Permitted.  That doesn't stop me from mixing up a few surprises for them, should they go all black on me again.

Something has happened above.  Neither of us is willing to leave our lairs to check it out.  The vermin watch constantly.  I'll leave them a surprise if they so much as breath against my curtain.


----------



## Voda Vosa

_OOC: Tuk does_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> *snip*
> Day 4) Strangeness increases.  There was a cave in, one of our number was killed.  We found water today, so we saved rations and stewed him.
> *snip*
> Day 9) [Written in large ragged letters.] I UNDERSTAND!
> *snip*












*OOC:*


 very disturbing!!


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia doesn't try to hide anything from her comrades. She points out the different vials and requests that someone checks whether magic inhabits any of the items. 
Her voice is direct, a bit cold as if there were more important matters in life that these materials. She stops though when she spots the diamond and buckler and a "Ooooh" escapes from her red lips.

But soon enough she places the diamond and buckler in evidence with the rest and quickly gets going with the journal.

Obviously she struggles with the style but reads the journal out loud nevertheless. She comments: "My dwarven may not be as good as I thought, as there are sentences that don't make sense.."

Once she's finished, she wonders aloud: "Looks like he's mad.. red worms? black or red? black is bad to him? doesn't make sense.. 

hum, did anyone of us felt good when killing the kobolds.."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I know no happiness."* states Tuk, but that reply, was already in everyone's mind.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok cast _Detect Magic_ for Rosie ... show him where aim?"  And Grok proceeds to cast said spell on the items indicated by Rosalia.


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok casts his orison and to his eyes, the six vials in the bandolier glow dimly.  As he studies the auras, he finally realizes they are the 'color' of conjuration magic, most likely having curing effects.  Grok happens to play the edges of his spell across the party member carrying Logbrag's shield and notes that it too glows softly.  None of the other treasure, including the alchemists fire vials glows.  Apparently, those handy little weapons are purely alchemy.

OOC: Scott- thank you.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"I know no happiness."*



 Voda - Love it!  Tuk is most assuredly hardcore.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Six vials in potion-toter are little bit conjuration magic.  Probably potions _cure light_.  Logbrag's shield also little blit magic.  Nothing else we find here is.  Not fiery liquid, nothing.  Grok now very low on spells, too."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag raises his hand eagerly, "Scrag felt good beating kobolds!  They not run fast! They make fun squeaks!"

He then returns the two vials to Roderic.  "Scrag really NOT like fire.  Scrag desperate when Scrag used.  If someone hit Scrag with vial it would hurt Scrag.  Scrag would be tempted to put next vial in uncomfortable place."


----------



## Scott DeWar

John cringes at scrag's comment on where an alchemist's fire vile would be placed if he were the target of said vial.

ooc - David cringes at ytterman's taking being called very disturbing as a complement.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The paladin laughs, and places the vials in his own pouch.  "Very well, my friend.  I shall keep them for you.  I would not want you to feel desperate, nor to see what you mean by an uncomfortable place!"

He then turns serious.  "So...  These evil dwarven folk and their slaves have been taken over by our wormy foe...  We must decide whether to pause, and let our priest and mage rest up, or to press on whilst we still may have the element of surprise..."


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 i still have 4 offensive, 1 defensive and 2 utility spells left


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan said:


> I would not want you to feel desperate, nor to see what you mean by an uncomfortable place!"




OOC: You mean like the back of a volvo?  +50xp to the first poster who gets this.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: You mean like the back of a volvo?  +50xp to the first poster who gets this.




OOC: Kevin Smith's best movie.  Mallrats.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Helfdan said:


> "So... We must decide whether to pause, and let our priest and mage rest up, or to press on whilst we still may have the element of surprise..."



"Grok ready to do what group want, but him not have more spells to help with pains and hurts now.   If want to keep going, Grok go and smash heads much as can."


----------



## Yttermayn

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Kevin Smith's best movie.  Mallrats.




+50 To Scrag!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 our healer is low on spells, so that is enough incentive for me!


----------



## Amaury

"Yes, let's rest, we all need it.. Here or back to the beach?" proposes Rosalia.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Here looks good to me" says John


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Long as Grok get rest, him not picky 'bout where."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag need to sit and massage feet." The troll agrees with his companions.  "Anyone want to help Scrag?"


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: unless anyone has last minute things to do before resting, or RPing they want to do, the following happens:

The derro's chamber is probably the most comfortable and easily defensible area the party has found yet in this underground complex.  The watch order is established, and the rest period passes uneventfully with the exception of vivid and disturbing dreams.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


spells reset


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Deuce Traveler said:


> "Scrag need to sit and massage feet." The troll agrees with his companions.  "Anyone want to help Scrag?"



"John know more about Troll feets than Grok.   Me say him should help Scrag."

OOC:  Grok's spells re-set, too


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Yes, John is by far the most knowledged in the esoteric arts. He should do it."*


----------



## Scott DeWar

John coughs and gags as he turns pale at the thought of even getting near a trolls feet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag looks sadly at John, "But John... Scrag's bunions hurt!"


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic laughs.  "Well, it seems you are all well-rested, to judge by the uplifted mood.  As soon as John and Grok complete their preparations, we should continue our exploration."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I can burn those bunions off Scrag, otherwise I am ready to go."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag looks at John in disgust, then readies his equipment to go.  "No burn bunions.  Scrag like his bunions.  Make Scrag's feet pretty."


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia was eating some of her rations when the rest of the group started talking about Scrag's feet. This got her to shake her head in disgust and stop eating!

She says : "Before anyone suggests it, no, I'm not gonna massage Scrag's feet or anyone's!



ooc: Rosalia will want some of the vials and possibly some of the items. how do we share?


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: You could break the vials open and split the contents evenly...


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Grok ready," says the Half-Orc cleric as he quickly wolfs down some more of his rations, "And me see that John have him waterskin all ready to pour libations on Scrag feets and rub the rough edges of him bunyons all smooth again."


----------



## Scott DeWar

hach, ptoo! John spits in disgust!


----------



## Yttermayn

When everyone is packed back up and ready to go, the only direction available is to backtrack through the kobold barracks until the group arrives back at the tunnels.  The northern tunnel leads back to the underground lake shore, the eastern tunnel leads up to the lake overlook that the kobold snipers used, the south-east tunnel is the way you just came, and the southern tunnel is unexplored.  The southern tunnel is steeply sloped upwards and goes on straight as far as anyone can see, with or without enhanced vision.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


southern tunnel then?


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok points to the southern tunnel and says, "We go der, yes?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Yup, sounds good to me!"


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic leads the way into the remaining tunnel.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk simply walks that way, without sonic output.


----------



## Leif

Voda Vosa said:


> ...without sonic output.



OOC:  Never mind, wrong character....


----------



## Yttermayn

Roughly 90 feet up the steep slope, the passage bends back in a wide dogleg heading north again.

OOC: All roll spot.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

See Grok not spot diddly squat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*the impossible is now possible*



Yttermayn said:


> Roughly 90 feet up the steep slope, the passage bends back in a wide dogleg heading north again.
> 
> OOC: All roll spot.











*OOC:*


 See spot.  See spot run. See spot bite Jane on the a.........







John is even more clueless then normal. So much so that Rosie could tongue kiss him and he would never notice.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> See spot.  See spot run. See spot bite Jane on the a.........




OOC: Glad you chose 'Jane' instead of her male counterpart. 
Will give the roll another day or so and move on.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Glad you chose 'Jane' instead of her male counterpart.



OOC:  Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

Spot


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic alone notices as the group continues up the winding passage that the grey stone around them gradually darkens to a light-swallowing black.  The nagging bad feeling Roderic's had since entering the caves has worsened significantly in the last few hundred feet.

OOC: Everyone roll spot again as the group continues to move up the slope.


----------



## Scott DeWar

look look look spot spot spot


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia follows the group in the southern passage. She'll happyly lead the way if requested to, trying to spot any possible traps.


ooc: has her Fatigue / Strenght penalty been reduced?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk walks slope up, his chains, clinking and clanking brought another eerie component to the already creepy scene. He actually is trying to produce that sound on purpose, to give John a spook. He is so concentrated in that that he didn't spot a bat poo on time and stepped on it. *"Damnation..."*


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Hey Tuk, watch out for the bat guano." saysJohn after the squishy sound is heard.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

2nd Spot -- Grok continues his clueless stumbling about.  (At least he avoids the _guano_!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag peers around through beady eyes.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

"We seem to be approaching the heart of this evil place..."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Great, maybe if we defeat this evil we will be free of this black goo"


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"About 'black goo,' Grok neck still feel funny.  Who can tell what is goo from hell?" says the Half-Orc cleric as he touches the back of his neck gingerly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Stop picking at it. You will only make it worse." John says as he moves his hand away from his elbow.


----------



## Yttermayn

John and Scrag notice multiple short figures ahead quickly forming up a defensive line,  even though they are being stealthy about it.  Undoubtedly kobolds,  the figures move with a certain professionalism that their brothers lacked.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 about what range?


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc: about 50 feet.   They know you are there, but they may not know that you know that they know.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  So what you're saying is that we don't know that they know that we know that they know?  And not all of us know, either.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> OOC:  So what you're saying is that we don't know that they know that we know that they know?  And not all of us know, either.












*OOC:*


 my head just imploded!


----------



## Scott DeWar

John casts a spell (Mage armor), but does so with grok between he and the kobolds. once doe he quietly says to Rodrick, " I only have 2 spells that will reach them. the good thing is that they speak the language of dragons, and so do I."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Any cover between here and there?


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> OOC:  So what you're saying is that we don't know that they know that we know that they know?  And not all of us know, either.




Exactly.



Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Any cover between here and there?




Each other. 

The first two people in line should roll a bluff now.  Tuk is one, I think?


----------



## Leif

OOC:  I'm thinking that all the king's horses and all the king's men couldn't keep Roderick from being one of those in the front rank.  Unlike Grok, who is most comfortable safely ensconced in the soft, gooey middle of the party.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Scrag is also in front, and he attempts to bluff and... oh, I made a decent roll at -4 on the check. 

IC: Scrag will continue to move forward until he thinks the jig is up.  He's dumb, not unwise.  When he gets within range to move and engage in the same melee round is when he'll switch tactics.  When the jig is indeed up, or when he is in range he will give a mighty roar of "SCRRRRAAAAAAAAG!" and move to attack, axe held high.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk tries to emulate the troll. He's smart, not wise, and compensates by knowing when to follow and when to lead. He has superior reach though, so he can stay a little back, in case some arrows fly.


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> OOC:  I'm thinking that all the king's horses and all the king's men couldn't keep Roderick from being one of those in the front rank.  Unlike Grok, who is most comfortable safely ensconced in the soft, gooey middle of the party.




ooc: I think you are right.  Also, you made me chuckle in my soft, gooey middle. +100xp  Also, even at a -1, the kobolds rolled a good sense motive check.  Roderic's roll will be irrelevant anyways.

At least one of the creatures above was paying attention, because their stance suddenly becomes aggressive and weapons are readied.

OOC: Roll initiative!  This is a simple corridor battle, with at most two medium sized creatures being able to fight side by side against two other medium sized opponents.  These kobolds are a little bigger and burlier than other kobolds encountered so far, and for purposes of this fight will count as medium.  I am assuming Scrag and Roderic are in front, with Tuk just behind using his reach weapon.  Rose can shoot into melee with the normal -4 penalty once combatants close.  What are the rest of ya doing?  Any objections to how I'm interpreting the line order?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag decides upon proper troll strategy that has been perfected through many generations.  He screams as he rushes towards the nearest kobold, and swings.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok will remain in the third rank where his ranged spells can reach the foe, but he is protected while casting, and he begins talking to himself softly, "Need move hurt ones to secund rank so Grok reach.  Strange for Grok not be where fight be.  Him need remember him job to help friends, but that just kinda suck for Grok."

Grok will hold his action for now unless a melee target presents itself.

[sblock=Yttermayn, OOC]Thanks for the positive reinforcement.  Hope your gooey middle is full and happy.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderick*

((No objections, boss!  And Leif is right, no preponderance of royal equine might could keep Roderic from leading the charge...  although all of the kings concubines offering a repast errr...  'might'  accomplish that!     ))

Roderick readies sword and shield, and charges into the fray!


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia spots the figures at the end of the corridor and raises her shortbow! She hopes to hit one of them before Scrag gets into melee.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hold action until the others  have attacked the [beefed up] kolbolds


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Here's another link to Rosalia for Amaury, just in case  :

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4660521-post8.html





Helfdan said:


> ((No objections, boss!  And Leif is right, no preponderance of royal equine might could keep Roderic from leading the charge...  although all of the kings concubines offering a repast errr...  'might'  accomplish that!     ))











*OOC:*


LOL


----------



## Amaury

ooc: thanks. Rose is pardoned as she's a girl, who ain't much acquainted with technology!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk advances with grim determination, and lets his...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfekV7e9YUE"] Chain of misery[/ame] 

...fly towards the neck of one of the defending kobolds.

_Initiative: 7
Spike chain: 21 to hit, for 9 dmg_


----------



## Yttermayn

As the first of the party's fighters start towards the group of enemies, they see possibly the most terrifying thing yet: disciplined kobolds.  As a unit, the first three layers of the creatures bring their large shields up in a tightly interlocking pattern, completely covering them and effectively creating a wall.  Charging uphill into this display of martial prowess suddenly seems a bit more daunting than simply cutting down a few kobolds.

OOC: I still need Scrag's Init Roll.

Roderic 20
Rosalia 15
Elite 10
Grok 10
Tuk 7
Scrag
John (Held action)
Kobolds (12 Held actions)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Scrag init.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John: "gulp!"








*OOC:*


 looks like we need a sunder dance


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Cast a fireball amidst the kobolds, wizard." *Tuk commands, but then turns with a grin. *"Right, you are useless. CHAAARGE!!!"*


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Helfdan, is Roderic still charging into them or doing something else?  If attacking, please roll.

Roderic 20
Rosalia 15
Scrag 13
Elite 10
Grok 10
Tuk 7
John (Held action)
Kobolds (12 Held actions)


----------



## Helfdan

[sblock=LE CRAP!!!]
12 readied actions...  Sigh!!    It certainly gives me pause..  But it is sad to say Roderic would go ahead and charge.  So charge it is!  If he gets there, I already rolled attack and damage in my last post.  You need me to re roll? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Ahhh, sometimes when everybody pre-rolls I miss one.  I'll use that roll, it was a good'un.  At least Roderic probably won't be the only one of you up there taking hits when they all go at init. 3.  Also, it's only the front ranks that can do melee with him.  'Course, the rear ranks are ranged...  Very well, into the sausage grinder!

With an awe inspiring battle yell, Roderic charges up the slope towards the solid wall of enemy shields.  He dosn't know it, but besides the favor of his God, he also gains the favor of the brutal laws of physics, mass, and momentum.  Leading with his blade, he crashes into the elite kobolds wall with a deafening impact.  Shards of wooden shield hit the ground and slide down the slope towards the rest of the party, and Roderic finds himself before a badly injured kobold and his battle-buddies.
Rosalia lets fly an arrow into the crowd, but it hits something hard obliquely and ricochets off harmlessly.  Scrag follows close behind Roderic, but he has difficulty getting his axe blade through or around the large shield presented to him.  Grok hangs back, keeping an eye on the battle and readying to aid anyone who is injured.  
Tuk follows up behind Roderic and Scrag.  He then starts an unexpectedly brilliant and unorthodox move.  Staying as low and as far to the left as the tunnel allows, he swings his chain whip with his right hand in a 45 degree arc- over Roderic's head and down toward the edge of the leftmost kobold's shield.  The weighted head, however, extends past the edge by a foot or so.  When the chain hits the shield edge, the fulcrum of it's arc is suddenly shortened and the whip's head comes crashing into the back of the shield bearer's head!  Once again, the barest curl of a lip slips across Tuk's face when a spray of red suddenly decorates the second rank's shields.

OOC: Whew!  John is up!

Roderic 20 (rnd1 Charged, hit for 5, broke shield wall)
Rosalia 15 (rnd1 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 (rnd1 Moved, missed)
Grok 10 (rnd1 Held Action)
Tuk 7 (rnd1 Moved, hit for 9)
John (Held action)
Kobolds (11 Held actions)
Elite Kobold Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

*placeholder*









*OOC:*


 not feeling well today-pain, puke and 'other stuff'


----------



## Scott DeWar

*ok, feeling better now*

John points his finger and a missile of force cuts through the air to strik the intended target!

magic missile on the one that Rodrick hit.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

While he is standing there, Grok will be using Total Defense. [That's +4 AC, isn't it?  Yep, +4 Dodge Bonus to AC.]


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic is momentarily startled as as flash and a POP! occurs where John's magic impacted his opponent.  There is a messy hole in the kobold's center of mass, near the gash Roderic put in the monster, and the thing falls over dead.
The second rank of shield-kobolds take a 5 foot step forward over the bodies of their fallen, and the remaining ranks follow up in an impressive synchronized movement.  Then, they attack.
A light flail cracks painfully into Scrag's shin, and at the same time another flail head puts a new ding into Roderic's armor.  Simultaneously, a hail of bolts launches from the six kobolds bringing up the rear.
Grok successfully dodges two bolts, which zing right through the space he had been a moment ago.  Another embeds itself in his thick shield.  A fourth bolt misses Roderic by a wide margin, it's shooter no doubt having trouble getting a clear shot around his own melee comrades.  The last two bolts head unerringly at Tuk, punching into him through his armor!  Worse yet, one of the bolts breaks off inside his armor and tears into his vulnerable flesh even further!

OOC:  Roderic is up!
The column of kobolds is two wide, and I had always pictured Roderic hitting the one on his right.  So, when I roll for the melee kobolds, I start with the left one (opposite Scrag's position) and then do the right one.  1d20+1=19, 1d6=2, 1d20+1=15, 1d6=1
Ranged Kobold Results: 1d20+4=16, 1d8=2, 1d20+4=16, 1d8=5, 1d20+4=7, 1d8=5, 1d20+4=5, 1d8=1, 1d20+4=23, 1d8=4, 1d20+4=23, 1d8=4 Random Targets: 1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=5, 1d6=2, 1d6=3, 1d6=3

Roderic 20 (rnd1 Charged, hit for 5, broke shield wall)
Rosalia 15 (rnd1 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -2 (rnd1 Moved, missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd1 Moved, hit for 9)
John (rnd1 cast MM, killed 1st Rank kobold)
Grok 10 (rnd1 Total Defense +4 AC )
Kobolds (rnd1 hit Scrag 2, miss Roderic, 4 bolts miss, 1 bolt hits Tuk for 4, 1 bolt hits Tuk for a crit 8)
2 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

[OOC: Grok may have found his true calling being an obvious target, yet a near impenetrable one, for enemy missile fire!]

The Half-Orcish cleric taunts the short, scaly archers, and gives them all the finger while he remains on full defense [+4 to AC = 21] for another round.  

[OOC:  Grok will try an intimidate check, posturing mightily for the kobolds.  His low Charisma gives him -2, but the fact that he is one size category larger than the kobolds gives him +4, which cancels the penalty out and then some.   Technically, Grok can only fully intimidate an enemy that he threatens, but maybe he can draw a little extra missile fire, if he succeeds?  His check is opposed by the kobold's sense motive, or a level check for each of them modified by Wisdom bonus.] 

[OOC:  *Not a great roll by any means, but with Grok's net +2, it's an 11,* and considering the average Kobold's wisdom, he just might have a ghost of a chance?]

[OOC: This is really gonna suck if Grok gets pincushioned!]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


how clear of a shot do i have to hit one of the kobolds or their crossbows in the back with orb of acid?


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Leif, I'll think on it.  You should be able to taunt or at least draw fire from a distance, even if there's no rule for it.
Scott, the slope actually helps you out a little bit here, as the melee kobolds obscure the ranged ones less.  So, yeah, fire away. (on your turn)


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


kk on my turn


----------



## Yttermayn

ooc: Roderic is up still...


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

(Sorry guys, technical problems)

Roderic calls upon Heironeous for strength, as he hacks fiercely at the closest kobold!

[sblock=OOC]
Will attack closest baddie with smite evil.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic feels the holy power swell within him, but is unable to get past the second rank's shields to use it.

ooc: Rose is up!

Roderic 20 (rnd2 smite, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd1 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -2 (rnd1 Moved, missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd1 Moved, hit for 9)
John (rnd1 cast MM, killed 1st Rank kobold)
Grok 10 (rnd1 Total Defense +4 AC )
Kobolds (rnd1 hit Scrag 2, miss Roderic, 4 bolts miss, 1 bolt hits Tuk for 4, 1 bolt hits Tuk for a crit 8)
2 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia shifts slightly to get the best cover and line of sight on yet-another-band-of-smelly-nasty-kobolds.

She picks another arrow swiftly, aims at the ugliest looking kobold, and fires!

ooc


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia fires her arrow.  Just before it reaches her intended target in the rear ranks, one of the shieldmen lifts his shield slightly to deflect it harmlessly to the side.  The arrow ricochets off the rock tunnel wall and can be heard clattering along the ground moments later.

OOC: Scrag is up!  Also, I have been preparing for a family vacation and may not be able update much over the next few weeks, please bear with me.

Roderic 20 (rnd2 smite, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd2 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -2 (rnd1 Moved, missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd1 Moved, hit for 9)
John (rnd1 cast MM, killed 1st Rank kobold)
Grok 10 (rnd1 Total Defense +4 AC )
Kobolds (rnd1 hit Scrag 2, miss Roderic, 4 bolts miss, 1 bolt hits Tuk for 4, 1 bolt hits Tuk for a crit 8)
2 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag rushes forward, taking another swing. "SSSSSCrag!"


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag's axe contacted the top of his attacker's shield and traveled downwards in a slightly diagonal slash.  The blade didn't stop until it gouged a fist sized chunk of stone from the floor beneath his enemy's feet.  Two partially crushed halves of a kobold hit the floor a heartbeat later.

OOC: Tuk is up!

Roderic 20 (rnd2 smite, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd2 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -2 (rnd2 hitm killed elite melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd1 Moved, hit for 9)
John (rnd1 cast MM, killed 1st Rank kobold)
Grok 10 (rnd1 Total Defense +4 AC )
Kobolds (rnd1 hit Scrag 2, miss Roderic, 4 bolts miss, 1 bolt hits Tuk for 4, 1 bolt hits Tuk for a crit 8)
3 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk chain flies again through the darkness of the cave. This time, however, the chain is unable to go up the shield, and clanks against it, seconds before Tuk yanks it backwards again, catching the heavy head in an iron clad hand. He states coldly.* "I've been hit, Cleric!"*


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

OOC:  [very, very deep voice] 'You Ranng?"

Grok says, "Tuk want healing?  For reals?"

[sblock=Voda]Does "Me chupa un huevo" have something to do with sucking eggs?[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury

ooc: off for two weeks vacation boys.  take care of Rose! in a good way, eh?


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc: Still on vacation for the next few days,  Vodas description makes this update easier on my mobile device,  so it's spare today.   Jon is up! 

Roderic 20 (rnd2 smite, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd2 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -2 (rnd2 hitm killed elite melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd2 Missed)
John (rnd1 cast MM, killed 1st Rank kobold)
Grok 10 (rnd1 Total Defense +4 AC )
Kobolds (rnd1 hit Scrag 2, miss Roderic, 4 bolts miss, 1 bolt hits Tuk for 4, 1 bolt hits Tuk for a crit 8)
3 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

John hacks a nasty green loogy in his hand and he rubs his hands together as the loogie grows to a good size ball. "Rose, duck!",  he warns. He then lobs it at one of the crossbow wielding kobolds, specifically, the one targeting either Rose or Rodrick 







*OOC:*


in that order





 taking care to avoid getting even close to Scrag.


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


  Wow, DeWar, you've even managed to gross me out!  And that's no small feat!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*bows politely*

I try my best!!


----------



## Yttermayn

Jon's glob of acid flies true, but at the last moment, a melee kobold lifts his shield up to intercept the orb.  The orb sticks and hisses, steam rises up and parts of the shield pit.  Unfortunately, the power of the spell dissipates before it can do anything more.

OOC: Grok is up!  Also, I am back from vacation.

Roderic 20 (rnd2 smite, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd2 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -2 (rnd2 hitm killed elite melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd2 Missed)
John (rnd2 cast lesser acid orb, miss)
Grok 10 (rnd1 Total Defense +4 AC )
Kobolds (rnd1 hit Scrag 2, miss Roderic, 4 bolts miss, 1 bolt hits Tuk for 4, 1 bolt hits Tuk for a crit 8)
3 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia is about to look at John with an angry look for ordering her about, when she notices that the mage has straightened his arm and that some strange looking greenish light is starting to shine from his palm!

She bends on her knees swiftly to let the acid orb fly above her.

She has a quick look to check that no acid drop hit her, and she gets up, stretching her hand to reach for yet another arrow.


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok will cast _cure light wounds_ on Scrag.


----------



## Yttermayn

A rear rank kobold takes a 5 foot step forward to fill in where another fell and swings.  The other front rank also swings.  It is unclear what they were aiming at however, due to the inexplicably clumsy attacks they both made.  Meanwhile, the crossbowmen share a few yipping words and then simultaneously fire as a unit at the scariest target in front of them- Scrag.  Half a dozen bolts streak toward Scrag.  One just misses him and the steel point strikes a spark off the stone near Scrag's head.  The others impact Scrag's body in various places.  Two bolts actually bounce off his thick hide and clatter to the floor in front of him.  One sticks in an enormous, disgusting, hardened carbuncle on his chest and falls out.  The last two, however, manage to draw blood quite seriously.  Shoulder and thigh sprout blood-blossomed bolt shafts and Scrag starts to feel just a little woozy despite his incredible fortitude.


OOC: Roderic is up!  Leif- Not really.  But the front line fighters are getting pounded pretty bad.

Roderic 20 (rnd2 smite, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd2 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -15 (rnd2 hitm killed elite melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd2 Missed)
John (rnd2 cast lesser acid orb, miss)
Grok 10 (rnd2 Total Defense +4 AC )
Kobolds (rnd2 miss, miss, 4 bolts miss Scrag, 2 bolts hit Scrag for 8+5=13)
3 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 rodrick's turn?


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


Grok's action adjusted/changed below in post 700


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok picks his moment and steps forward to heal Scrag.  One of the crossbow bolts embedded in his hide pops out and falls to the floor.

OOC: Roderic is up!  Grok originally ended up at the bottom of the init pile due to held action so I am assuming that's what happened this round too.  He has now held 'till after the kobolds and done his thing.

Roderic 20 (rnd2 smite, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd2 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -5 (rnd2 hitm killed elite melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd2 Missed)
John (rnd2 cast lesser acid orb, miss)
Kobolds (rnd2 miss, miss, 4 bolts miss Scrag, 2 bolts hit Scrag for 8+5=13)
Grok 10 (rnd2 Total Defense +4 AC CLW on Scrag for 10)
3 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The young paladin continues to ply his bloodied blade, as he hacks at the nearest kobold!


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia suddenly decides that all kobolds are equally ugly and thus aims at one of the kobold archers, presumably a bit farther away from the melee.

_A headshot would be nice! Stop moving you idiot!_ she thinks, addressing mentally the targeted kobold.

Unfortunately, her mental request seems of no effect whatsoever as she completely misses the intended target!


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic goes back to the basics and takes a measured swing at one of the remaining melee'rs.  His patients pays off when his sword tip opens up a large cut in the kobolds armor and torso.  Another arrow goes whizzing over his head a moment later, reminding him of those he defends behind him.

Roderic 20 (rnd3 slash, hit for 5)
Rosalia 15 (rnd3 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -5 (rnd2 hitm killed elite melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd2 Missed)
John (rnd2 cast lesser acid orb, miss)
8 Kobolds (rnd2 miss, miss, 4 bolts miss Scrag, 2 bolts hit Scrag for 8+5=13)
Melee Kobold -5 (rnd 2 miss)
Grok 10 (rnd2 Total Defense +4 AC CLW on Scrag for 10)
3 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead

OOC: Scrag and Tuk are up!  I just realized my mental math on the number of enemies was off.  Don't worry, you'll get xp for the larger number of enemies.  I think I initially said '9', but I've been envisioning and running as 12.  Your chars should be able to handle them and will be wanting the extra eep anyways.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Is only 1 kobold in melee with Scrag, or does he have several in melee range?


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

[Free Action] (I hope?) Grok looks around quickly to see if there's another of his companions in dire need of healing.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Die already!"* Tuk grunts and swings his chain hard against the shield bearer, breaking through the protective layer of wood and going through the kobold itself! He janks the chain back, satisfaction reaching his ears as the sound of broken bones and rend flesh fills the cave's air.

_Critical hit! Confirms for 7 additional damage, to a total of 17_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Die already!"* Tuk grunts and swings his chain hard against the shield bearer, breaking through the protective layer of wood and going through the kobold itself! He janks the chain back, satisfaction reaching his ears as the sound of broken bones and rend flesh fills the cave's air.
> 
> _Critical hit! Confirms for 7 additional damage, to a total of 17_












*OOC:*


ewww, that is going to be one messy kobold carcass.


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk's weapon impacts another kobold with explosive force, pulverizing a significant portion of the creature's body into frem (Fine Red Mist).  What's left of it falls to the floor, lifeless.  Just Before that, Scrag Takes a half-hearted swing and fails to cut anything but stale air.  Grok takes a fraction of a second to notice that Tuk is dripping with blood, both his own and his enemies.

OOC: Deuce: Generally, two enemies will usually be adjacent or within a 5f.s.  Since there's no maneuver room, 5f.s. will be assumed as needed for front line combatants.  
Scrag and John are up!

Roderic 20 (rnd3 slash, hit for 5)
Rosalia 15 (rnd3 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -5 (rnd3 missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd3 critically murdered the sh_t out of an enemy.)
John (rnd2 cast lesser acid orb, miss)
7 (1M, 6R) Kobolds (rnd2 miss, miss, 4 bolts miss Scrag, 2 bolts hit Scrag for 8+5=13)
Melee Kobold -5 (rnd 2 miss)
Grok 10 (rnd2 Total Defense +4 AC CLW on Scrag for 10)
4 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

Once again, John hacks a nasty green loogy in his hand and he rubs his hands together. Once again the loogie grows to a good size ball. "Rose, Scrag! _Please_ duck!", he warns. He then lobs it at one of the crossbow wielding kobolds, specifically, the one targeting either Rose or Rodrick








*OOC:*


in that order






taking care to avoid getting even close to Scrag, again.

cast acid snot wad


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag keeps one eye out so he might nimbly avoid any nearby acid, then attacks the nearest kobold with his axe.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag keeps one eye out so he might nimbly avoid any nearby acid, then attacks the nearest kobold with his axe.












*OOC:*


 I would rather scrag keep both of his_ eyes in his head_, thank you. He is scary ugly already!!


----------



## Yttermayn

Once again, acidic spooge from Jon flies overhead, fortunately missing allies as well.
The last two two melee kobolds hunker down and interlock their shields together, making them even harder to hit and keeping the parties melee warriors away from the crossbowmen.  Said crossbowmen smoothly and with  frightening discipline finish reloading and fire their crossbows!  Four blots fly wide or deflect off of armor, but two find flesh.  Roderic's overlapping shoulder plate is stapled to his breastplate, and the tip of the bolt has sunk deep into the flesh of his shoulder.  Scrag is gouged by a glancing shot also.

OOC:  Grok, then Roderic are up!

Roderic 20 -6 (rnd3 slash, hit for 5)
Rosalia 15 (rnd3 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd3 missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd3 critically murdered the sh_t out of an enemy.)
John (rnd2 cast lesser acid orb, miss)
6 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd3 4 misses, hit Roderic for 6, Scrag for 2)
2 Melee Kobolds -0, -5 (rnd 3 Both Total Defense, +4 AC, no AOC's)
Grok 10 (rnd2 CLW on Scrag for 10)
4 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok cautiously moves near Tuk and casts _cure light wounds_ on him.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic grits his teeth against the pain of his wound, and slashes at the nearest kobold!


----------



## Scott DeWar

bump - this was on page two


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok timidly gets just close enough to Tuk to heal him, and the releif is significant.  
The two forward kobolds hold the line steady against Roderic's vicious attack, devoting all of their energy to defending themselves and those behind them.

OOC: Rosalia and Scrag are up!

Roderic 20 -6 (rnd4 slash, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd3 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd3 missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd3 critically murdered the sh_t out of an enemy.)
John (rnd2 cast lesser acid orb, miss)
6 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd3 4 misses, hit Roderic for 6, Scrag for 2)
2 Melee Kobolds -0, -5 (rnd 3 Both Total Defense, +4 AC, no AOC's)
Grok 10 (rnd2 CLW on Scrag for 10)
4 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I would rather scrag keep both of his_ eyes in his head_, thank you. He is scary ugly already!!




OOC: His mom still thinks him handsome!

IC: Scrag rushes for the two remaining melee kobolds, swinging his axe in an overhead swing.  "Scrag tired of yipping kobolds!"


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk lashes out with his chain again. However, as the chain starts to fly, it catches on the shoulder of his armor, making the warrior do a head on ground show of himself. Spitting dirt, he stands up again, and turns a caustic gaze to the others.

_Natural 1!_


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia decides to stop firing arrows aimlessly and draws her rapier instead. She goes into melee but so as to flank a kobold with one of her companions.
If she has time to hit she'll do so.



ooc: let me know if I can hit or not.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia does something.  Scrag heaves his axe down on the kobolds again tiredly, but beneath their tough shields and with their disciplined stance, they bear the blow without casualties.  Tuk gets acquainted with the floor rather violently and recovers, hiding embarrassment with rage.

OOC: Amaury: The tunnel is only two wide, with Roderic and Scrag up front.  Tuk's getting licks in because he has reach.  Everybody else, unless employing a reach weapon, can't get into melee.  Besides, I think Rose's to hit with ranged is better anyways, no?
Voda: Couldn't have described the fumble any better myself!

OOC: Rosalia and John are up!

Roderic 20 -6 (rnd4 slash, miss)
Rosalia 15 (rnd3 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd3 missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd3 critically murdered the sh_t out of an enemy.)
John (rnd2 cast lesser acid orb, miss)
6 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd3 4 misses, hit Roderic for 6, Scrag for 2)
2 Melee Kobolds -0, -5 (rnd 3 Both Total Defense, +4 AC, no AOC's)
Grok 10 (rnd2 CLW on Scrag for 10)
4 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

Shooting at one of the kobolds on the front row, mainly one already hit, John lets loose with a magigic bolt of force.


----------



## Amaury

Seeing that she cannot pass by her two companions to reach the kobolds without risking tearing her new outfit against the wall of the corridor, Rosalia decides to keep on firing arrows at the kobolds.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia loses focus while firing, due to thinking about fashion (Girls! Sheesh!) and misses a fortunate crossbowman.  John blasts the already wounded shieldman with a streaking bolt of light, nearly killing it.  It's breath hisses in past it's pointed teeth in an obvious reaction to pain.  It hunkers down tighter behind it's shield, gabbling something quickly to it's shield-brother.  The crossbowmen behind them launch another volley of bolts at the heros.  
Another bolt finds it's way to Roderic's flesh.  Rosalia gasps involuntarily at the unexpected pain of a bolt penetrating her leather armor and lodging in her.  An instant of concern for Rosalia is violently interrupted for John when he takes a bolt as well.  Finally, Grok notices a feathered shaft suddenly sprout from his body followed moments later by a sharp ache.

OOC: Grok is up!  Then Roderic! 


Roderic 20 -8 (rnd4 slash, miss)
Rosalia 15 -3 (rnd4 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd4 missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd4 Nat 1 missed)
John -3(rnd4 cast magic missile for 3)
6 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd4 2 misses, hit Roderic for 2, Rosalia for 3, John for 3, Grok for 3)
2 Melee Kobolds -0, -5 (rnd 3 Both Total Defense, +4 AC, no AOC's)
Grok 10 -3 (rnd2 CLW on Scrag for 10)
4 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Leif

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok uses Full Defense again [+4 AC, making his total AC 21] and uses his Granted Power for the Healing Domain to heal himself of 1d4+1 HP of damage with a touch as he removes the arrow sprouting from his shoulder.


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok covers the wound with his fist when he grabs the bolt.  There is a soft glow and some murmured prayers, and in one smooth motion the shaft is free.  It leaves behind only healthy green skin.

OOC: Roderic then Scrag are up!

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd4 slash, miss)
Rosalia 15 -3 (rnd4 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd4 missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd4 Nat 1 missed)
John -3(rnd4 cast magic missile for 3)
6 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd4 2 misses, hit Roderic for 2, Rosalia for 3, John for 3, Grok for 3)
2 Melee Kobolds -0, -5 (rnd 3 Both Total Defense, +4 AC, no AOC's)
Grok 10 -3 (rnd2 CLW on Scrag for 10)
4 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic growls as he keeps slashing at the nearest kobold!


----------



## Scott DeWar

en world still flaky!


----------



## Leif

OOC:  ENWorld back now!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag roars and attempts to cleave one kobold with his axe, while biting at another with his secondary attack.

OOC: Full Attack


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic finally cuts down one of the last remaining shieldmen, leaving a gap in defense for the crossbowmen.

OOC: There is now a gap for a melee fighter to exploit to get at those ranged kobolds.  Somehow, I skipped Rosalia, so after she goes, I'll assume Scrag takes a 5 ft step into the gap and does his full attack.

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd5 slash, kills melee kobold)
Rosalia 15 -3 (rnd4 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd4 missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd4 Nat 1 missed)
John -3(rnd4 cast magic missile for 3)
6 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd4 2 misses, hit Roderic for 2, Rosalia for 3, John for 3, Grok for 3)
1 Melee Kobolds -0, (rnd 4 Total Defense, +4 AC, no AOC's)
Grok 10 (rnd4 Total Defense, domain heal for 3)
5 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Yttermayn said:


> I'll assume Scrag takes a 5 ft step into the gap and does his full attack.




OOC: Works for me.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: enworld didsn't work for me. couldnt reply.. until i did quickl reply.


Rosalia pulls another arrow and aims again at a kobold - one carrying a missile weapon if such target is in sight. The arrow hits its target!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


Amaury - try emptying your cache


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


How does one empty one's 'cache' anyway??


----------



## Scott DeWar

from the browser window select tools
select options
select advanced at the top right
1/3 of the way down you will see cached web content
click the 'clear now' button. 
a smaller window appears with a bunch of empty boxes, boxes with check marks. 
remove all check marks except cache by clicking on the check mark.

if any of these steps are different hit cancel and let me know what was seen


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


I got:  'Tools', 'Options', and 'Advanced', then things no longer looked like what you described.  Are you sure your directions work with Explorer 9?


----------



## Scott DeWar

firefox, sorry. Not sure about E 9


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia lets loose another arrow, and she is sure it will hit it's mark.  It does, but the tip lodges in the creature's mail and penetrates no further.
An enraged Scrag moves into the space Roderic just cleared and olbiterates the last melee defender, creating spectacular shower of blood and guts that rivals the other fighter's greatest moments!

OOC: Sorry Amaury, 16 is not quite enough.  Tuk and John are up!

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd5 slash, kills melee kobold)
Rosalia 15 -3 (rnd5 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd5 kills last melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd4 Nat 1 missed)
John -3(rnd4 cast magic missile for 3)
6 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd4 2 misses, hit Roderic for 2, Rosalia for 3, John for 3, Grok for 3)
Grok 10 (rnd4 Total Defense, domain heal for 3)
6 x Elite Melee Kobolds Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

John's eyes light up with an idea. No, not that idea . . . .
anyway, he calls to the combatants, "Scrag, watch your eyes!" then casts *LIGHT* on the cavern ceiling right above the kobolds.

[effect: maybe kobolds have light sensitivity? not sure]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk lashes at the kobolds, merciless as always. His chain hitting true, and then the already familiar sound of barbs ripping flesh and tendons. 

AttacK: 21 for 12 dmg


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk's wicked chain again lashes one of the kobolds, shredding the flesh and leaving it dying and stunned on the slick cave floor.
It occurs to John that these kobolds are more "koboldy" than regular ones- stronger, scalier, nastier.  Hopefully, their weaknesses are also exaggerated.  He casts a simple light spell overhead.  The effects at first seem non-existent, but moments later when the creatures step back and start firing, their aim seems impaired.
THe creatures all take a few steps back as a unit and fire their crossbows at the party.  John isn't sure whether it's the light of his spell, or just sheer luck, but all five of the bolts fly wide of him and his companions.

OOC: Grok is up!  Then Roderic!

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd5 slash, kills melee kobold)
Rosalia 15 -3 (rnd5 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd5 kills last melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd5 kills crossbowman)
John -3(rnd5 casts light)
5 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd5)
Grok 10 (rnd4 Total Defense, domain heal for 3)
7 x Elite  Kobolds Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> John isn't sure whether it's the light of his spell, or just sheer luck, but all five of the bolts fly wide of him and his companions.












*OOC:*


mua ha ha ha ha ha![/ooc


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Level 2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Grok takes a wild swing at a kobold with his heavy mace.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Roderic, Scrag, and Tuk all occupy the three forward most squares.  You are all still in a two square wide tunnel.  Tuk only gets to melee because of his chain's reach.  Unfortunately right now Grok is more or less restricted to ranged attacks or spells (unless he has a reach weapon I'm not aware of).


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Level 2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

OOC:  Actually, Grok does have a longspear, which he would have been using if I had understood the particulars of the battlefield layout.  Since he missed so badly, it's not a problem now, but next round he'll make a longspear attack, if that's ok and he can do so.  Incidentally, since a longspear is a two-handed weapon, Grok adds 1.5 times his str bonus to his att and dam and a X3 crit, so that will probably be his 'go to' attack whenever possible.


----------



## Yttermayn

ooc: That will be fine then, Leif.  Sorry for the confusion.  I had thought it was a pretty simple battle, terrain wise, but at the pace I've been updating, I can see how it would get confusing.  I'll make more of an effort to do battle maps in future encounters.
Is Helfdan around?  Roderic's up...


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Level 2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

OOC:  Well, "simple battle" for most folks, and "simple battle" for Leif are not necessarily the same thing.  Not a word, DeWar!


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic braces his feet wide as he continues fighting, and hacks fiercely at the nearest kobold.


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok swaps his trusty mace for a longspear he keeps around for exactly this predicament.  Roderic is momentarily distracted by Grok, with a thought in his mind of "Where the heck has he been keeping that spear?".  Thus distracted, his swing is not as true as it could be and is deflected by a kobold's armor.

OOC: Rosalia and Scrag are up!

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd6 slash, missed)
Rosalia 15 -3 (rnd5 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd5 kills last melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd5 kills crossbowman)
John -3(rnd5 casts light)
5 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd5)
Grok 10 (rnd5 Total Defense, Swaps mace for spear)
7 x Elite Kobolds Dead


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Level 2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

*Redacted*


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag leaps at the kobold his companion just missed, yelling, "No, no, Ro-dick!  Like this!"


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk just opens his eyes wide as he sees the orc produce a longspear from "somewhere". A few more lashes and this bizarre adventure will be over. Or so he thought. Strange thoughts of Grok pulling a spear from even stranger places plagued his mind.

_Attack: 11 for 9 dmg "Ro-dick! HA!_


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Level 2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Grok not understand why you men not see him longspear.  Been carrying it tied across back all this time, but him did forget about it for awhile."

[Seriously, it's always been on Grok's sheet big as life if anyone cared to look.  Shrug.]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> OOC:  Well, "simple battle" for most folks, and "simple battle" for Leif are not necessarily the same thing.  Not a word, DeWar!












*OOC:*


Best if I don't say any thing this time


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Best if I don't say any thing this time











*OOC:*


Agreed.  But, then, you just did, didn't you?  In a lightgray on lightgray sort of way.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Agreed.  But, then, you just did, didn't you?  In a lightgray on lightgray sort of way.




 Who, me?


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Oh, I believe you Leif, was just having some fun.  Just waiting for Amaury...


----------



## Amaury

ooc: I never get used to your rythm! slow then flurry of posts.


Rosalia groans in a surprisingly low tone when her arrow bounces off the kobold armour.
_Psss these buggers are well equiped!_

Seeing little other options to help with the current situation, she fires again at the kobold wall. But it's the actual wall of the corridor that her arrow hits and bounces off.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag feels slightly embarrassed when while trying to school Roderic, he is in turn schooled by a frikin' kobold.  His axe blade comes down and is batted aside with the steel limb of the creature's crossbow.

OOC: Tuk and John are up!

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd6 slash, missed)
Rosalia 15 -3 (rnd6 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -7 (rnd5 kills last melee kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd5 kills crossbowman)
John -3(rnd5 casts light)
5 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -0, (rnd5)
Grok 10 (rnd5 Total Defense, Swaps mace for spear)
7 x Elite Kobolds Dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cast acid splash and throw at a kobold not in combat but a clear shot to it, moving if necessary.

Damage = 3 points


----------



## Voda Vosa

_I already posted before._


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Since the hacker attack crit'd our forum, I don't know what the dice roller came up with for your to hit on that acid splash, Dewar.  Please post or re-roll it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Since the hacker attack crit'd our forum, I don't know what the dice roller came up with for your to hit on that acid splash, Dewar.  Please post or re-roll it?



awww crap. it WAS a good roll. I will re roll in invisible castle. The secure dice roller is going to be off line until they can re write the code for vbulliton 4.x, where the old sight was 3.3 or something like that. I have access to Circus Maximus, but if you do not, then you can't see  my roll. I am insane jeenyus over there, been there since june of 08.

double crap-not sure what the pluses are, the rg thread is still missing. well here goes a straight roll.

1d20=19 heh


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk's chain fouls due to some kobold stuck between the links, and it lilts almost feather-like across the fortunate target's shield.  Suddenly yanking it back bears no bloody fruit for Tuk either.  John, however successfully tags one of the rear-most combatants with a corrosive snot-glob.  The creature seems puzzled for a moment before suddenly making an "Ah! ah! ah!" sound and trying to wipe it off onto the back armor of the kobold in front of him.  The creature recovers quickly and joins it's fellows in launching a  volley of bolts at the party.  With the exception of one shot, the kobolds may as well have been throwing a handfull of sticks.  Rosalia takes one solidly, and John and Scrag are each grazed.

OOC: If I remember correctly, Scrags rnd 6 attack missed.  Grok is up!

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd6 slash, missed)
Rosalia 15 -6 (rnd6 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -9 (rnd6 slash, missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd6 whip, missed)
John -1(rnd6 casts acid orb, hits for 3)
5 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -0, -3 (acid), (rnd6 Rose hit for 3, John 1, Scrag 2)
Grok 10 (rnd5 Total Defense, Swaps mace for spear)
7 x Elite Kobolds Dead


----------



## Amaury

bump and Bonne Année 2013 to everybody!


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif, Grok is up.  Roderic also please post.  Happy new year, everyone!  Just as mine were, it seems everyone elses posts are delayed by the holidays.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  I'll get a post up as soon as I can, most likely later tonight, tomorrow for sure.

[Amaury, merci beaucoup et la meme chose a vous aussi!]


----------



## Helfdan

A silent prayer on his lips, Roderic continues hacking at the slippery little lizard-like humanoids!  

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3843649/
15 to hit, 9 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok stabs at a kobold from the relative safety of the second rank with his longspear, and he impales one of the scaly rascals thoroughly!


BBCode1d20+5=21, 1d8+4=11

Grok RG post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Dragon-Cult&p=5129883&viewfull=1#post5129883


----------



## Yttermayn

While keeping an eye on the front line fighters, one of the kobolds suddenly found itself impaled on a spear that suddenly shot out from between his enemies.  Grok felt the dying wriggles of the smaller creature through the wood of the spear haft, before swiftly yanking it back out.  Roderic continues to struggle with his opponent and its heavily armored hide.

OOC: Rosalia and Scrag are up!  Uggghh.  I am sicker than a pile of stepped-in dog poop.  Stay well, all.

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd7 slash, missed)
Rosalia 15 -6 (rnd6 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -9 (rnd6 slash, missed)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd6 whip, missed)
John -1(rnd6 casts acid orb, hits for 3)
4 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -0, -3 (acid), (rnd6 Rose hit for 3, John 1, Scrag 2)
Grok 10 (rnd6 Skewers Kobold for 11)
8 x Elite Kobolds Dead


----------



## Amaury

ooc: take care.


Rosalia draws another arrow and aims at one of the wounded kobolds. However somehow the fingers of the young woman slip and the arrow falls on the ground! Rosalia takes a second to realize what happened before muttering some words that are best not to be repeated..



http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3862312/


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: A most embarrassing fumble to be sure.  Am feeling better, not 100%, but good enough for date night- just saw The Hobbit with my wife.  Enjoyed it greatly.  Ignore negative critics, they suck.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: A most embarrassing fumble to be sure.  Am feeling better, not 100%, but good enough for date night- just saw The Hobbit with my wife.  Enjoyed it greatly.  Ignore negative critics, they suck.



ooc:  Agreed!  It was   AWWWWESOMMME!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

still need to see it.


----------



## Voda Vosa

_A astonishing recreation of the book, like much more than the LOTR sequel, and I did like those movies a lot. Critics don't know what they are talking about, you gotta read the whole 6 books to even muster an opinion about anything related to tolkien._


----------



## Voda Vosa

_A astonishing recreation of the book, like much more than the LOTR sequel, and I did like those movies a lot. Critics don't know what they are talking about, you gotta read the whole 6 books to even muster an opinion about anything related to tolkien._


----------



## Scott DeWar

I never trust the critics opinions any way.


----------



## Leif

Voda Vosa said:


> _A astonishing recreation of the book, like much more than the LOTR sequel, and I did like those movies a lot. Critics don't know what they are talking about, you gotta read the whole 6 books to even muster an opinion about anything related to tolkien._











*OOC:*


6, Voda?  Let's see -

1 Fellowship
2 2 Towers
3 Return-King
4 Hobbit
5 Silmarillion
6 Unfinished Tales?

I've read the first 4 on the list NUMEROUS times.  I've almost made it all the way through Silmarillion, but not quite.  And I still feel like I am something of an authority on LotR, or at least I uised to be.  Probably not now.  Still not sure where you're getting the sixth book...


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yes there is a book published by his son, from unpublished fragments the guy had written.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yes there is a book published by his son, from unpublished fragments the guy had written.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag moves to hit the nearest kobold with his axe!  "SCRRRAG smashes puny kobold!"

Invisible Castle: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3868968/

OOC: Is Scrag in melee with these ranged shooters, allowing him to use full attacks?  And I already own the Hobbit.  The awesome 1977 cartoon movie.


----------



## Yttermayn

Yet another of the creatures falls (smashed to bits by Scrag actually), but the creatures grimly fight on.  It is apparent that these enemies do not fear for their lives, or they fear what will happen if they retreat worse.

OOC: Tuk and John are up!  This damn cold is lingering like a fart in an elevator.

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd7 slash, missed)
Rosalia 15 -6 (rnd7 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -9 (rnd7 slash, killed kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd6 whip, missed)
John -1(rnd6 casts acid orb, hits for 3)
3 Ranged Kobolds -0, -0, -3 (acid), (rnd6 Rose hit for 3, John 1, Scrag 2)
Grok 10 (rnd6 Skewers Kobold for 11)
9 x Elite Kobolds Dead


----------



## Voda Vosa

With the same grim determination, Tuk flays the kobolds with another chain lash. 

15 vs AC for 11 dmg


----------



## Scott DeWar

John wills the staff to shoot the ray of flame at a kobold target away from scrag. The searing flames light up the cave in a bright yellow orange light.









*OOC:*


 ranged touch: +3
I will let you get the attack and damage roll Ytterman


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk's target was alert and managed to bat the oncoming chain's head away with the but of his weapon, avoiding a painful demise.  The creature's minor victory is spoiled a fraction of a second later when a massive bolt of fire from John catches him neatly in the chest.  The blast knocks the creature back and what is left is just burned meat.
The remaining two survivors mutter something quickly to each other as they take a step back, and fire once more.  The frontline fighters, being completely prepared for this, easily dodge or deflect the bolts.

OOC: Roderic and Rosalia are up!

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd7 slash, missed)
Rosalia 15 -6 (rnd7 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -9 (rnd7 slash, killed kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd7 whip, missed)
John -1(rnd6 uses staff, kills kobold: 1 charge used)
2 Ranged Kobolds -0, -3 (acid), (rnd6 Rose hit for 3, John 1, Scrag 2)
Grok 10 (rnd6 Skewers Kobold for 11)
10 x Elite Kobolds Dead


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic closes once more on the retreating scaly humanoids, hacking fiercely with his bloody blade, but his tiring arm makes the attack go wide. 

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3907577/
Natural one on attack roll 
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia sighs of relief at seeing the kobold being finally dispatched. Only two of them remaining that she dutifully aims at.

The arrow hits one of the kobold warriors but Rosalia is unsure whether the arrow penetrated his armour.

1d20+2=11, 1d6=5


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic's are cramps painfully from fighting in a confined space for so long, and he nearly drops his sword instead of hacking enemies.  Rosalia's arrow thuds lamely right into one of the strongest points in the kobold's armor, dulling the point and absorbing it's lethal energy.

OOC: Scrag and Tuk are up!

Roderic 20 -8 (rnd8 slash, missed)
Rosalia 15 -6 (rnd8 Shot, missed)
Scrag 13 -9 (rnd7 slash, killed kobold)
Tuk 7 -12 (rnd7 whip, missed)
John -1(rnd6 uses staff, kills kobold: 1 charge used)
2 Ranged Kobolds -0, -3 (acid), (rnd6 Rose hit for 3, John 1, Scrag 2)
Grok 10 (rnd6 Skewers Kobold for 11)
10 x Elite Kobolds Dead


----------



## Yttermayn

Ok, 100 xp to Scrag or Tuk, whoever posts their actions first, and another 100 xp to whoever figures out where my character's name ('Prasozin') in Leif's new game comes from!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk flails his chains again, this time faster, deadlier. As the chain warps itself around the target, and the hooks sink in its flesh, the warrior pulls brutally, rending the kobold to shreds. 

attack: 17 for 13 dmg


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:


> Ok, 100 xp to Scrag or Tuk, whoever posts their actions first, and another 100 xp to whoever figures out where my character's name ('Prasozin') in Leif's new game comes from!




Prazosin is a medication used for high blood pressure and prostate problems...  Been laughing about it since I saw it...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


the z and the s are transposed! 
prostate problems, eh? Means he's a pain in the arse?


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: :laughs maniacally: Yes, Helfdan got it, and Scott bagged the deeper meaning as well as noticing the transposition.  I hadn't anticipated that, you're a sharp bunch.  100xp to all three of you!  I intend to play Sozin as helpful, but bitter and smartassy and a bit hard to take at times.  Kind of a reflection of his curse.

OOC: Tuk's hit ensures our combat is going to be over this round.  I just need to see what *Scrag* does now to resolve it...


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag rushes forth too, screaming to increase his rage before the killing blow.  But then Tuk ups and ruins it with his fatal strike.  Scrag comes to an immediate halt and gives Tuk a pitiful pout as his shoulders slump in defeat.  "Awww man. Tuuuuk...

Edit: Then he notices two more juicy nearby targets and swings his axe in glee.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3946635/
OOC: 11 to hit, 13 to damage


----------



## Yttermayn

There's two left,  I was waiting to see if Scrag took out the other one or not,  so go ahead and edit - roll for hit and dmg as normal,  Deuce. 

Sent from my VTAB1008 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


I cant wait to see the results of this! Kolbold scat piles under the tail end?


----------



## Yttermayn

Deuce,  you're still up. 

Sent from my VTAB1008 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I edited the last post a few days ago.  Rolled an 11 to hit and 13 for damage.


----------



## Yttermayn

When the second to last kobold falls,  the final one begins muttering something that sounds like a chant.   At the culmination of the creature's feverish mantra,  it drops its weapon and clutches the golden claw pendant that hangs from it's neck.   An instant later there is a loud blast and blood,  gristle,  and bone shred through the party. 
Ooc: Everyone roll a reflex save.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Reflex save: 8


----------



## Leif

Grok:  Ref Save (1d20+1=21)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk saves against the kamikaze kobold, ducking behind Roderic for protection: 21


----------



## Scott DeWar

John's reflex save: 1d20+2=16


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"HAR!  Kobolds explode good!  Again!  Make one do it again!" Scrag bounces in thunderous glee.

OOC: It was a 20 for his save.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3967757/


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia reacts with disgust as gore starts flying about and hitting them. 

"Noo!! My cloths!!"she complains. 

ooc: 12 + whatever bonus.
reflex (1d20=12)


----------



## Yttermayn

Whether by luck or providence of a higher power, all but Roderic avoid taking some damage from the blast.  As everyone dives down, around, or behind him, Roderic is left standing to face the fury... no anger... no, mild irritation of the blast.  Gore sprays across Roderic's face, briefly blowing back his sweat-stringy hair.  Hunks of kobold rain down on the rest of the party, slicking everything.  It doesn't take long for the pieces and liquids to degenerate into black slime.  Scrag sees some of the sludge roll up into tiny little tubes that crawl or squirm around before fading.
Just beyond the pile of liquifying bodies lies a large room.  From what can be seen of it, the walls have a slick black luster to them.  None of the party have ever seen anything like it.Roderic, Grok, and Scrag all especially have a sense of foreboding about the way ahead.  This chanber appears to serve as a temple for the kobolds.  It's flat, smooth floor and ceiling reflect light cast upon them.  The frescoes that depict a bald human male in blue robes calling bolts of lightning down upon a castle, binding a scorpion demon in a pentagram, blotting out the sun with a monstrous, black hand in the sky, and sundering the temple of some unknown god with a blast of scarlet energy.
Eight pillars arranged in two rows of four each run from floor to ceiling.  Each pillar is crafted to resemble a human in robes holding the ceiling with his outstretched hands.  The figures wear holy symbols or display them on their robes.  Each symbol corresponds to a deity of good or neutrality.

OOC:  What will you all do?


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

The young paladin steps forth, reaching out with his preternatural senses to see if the temple is imbued with evil.


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan definitely senses a greater presence of evil ahead. 

Sent from my VTAB1008 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic nods grimly as he turns to his friends.  "Things will probably get worse as we move onward.  Is anyone sorely hurt?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Grok, him not hurt, but him sure not like this place.  Give Grok the galloping creeps, it does, and that saying something!  We wreck this place in Pelor's name, yes?"


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Yes, whatever, but first heal me. If I go down, you'll not get far."* the grim warrior says.


----------



## Helfdan

((actually, we're all pretty beat up.  See post #786))


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Grok do what him can."  Grok casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on Scrag healing 8 hp, Tuk healing 8 hp, and Roderic healing 9 hp.  "Grok him only have one spell left today -- you Gobknockers be carefuller!"

Then he uses his _Domain Power_ of _Healing Touch_ to heal Rosalia of 2 hp of damage and John of 4 hp of damage. [OOC: Sorry guys IC gave me the opposite results of what we needed.]

Cure Lt Wnds in order -- Scrag, Tuk, Roderic (1d8+4=8, 1d8+4=8, 1d8+4=9)
Healing Touch Domain Power for Rosalia and John (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=4)


----------



## Helfdan

"Thank you, my friend."  Roderic instantly feels better as the divine magic heals his wounds.  "We must study this place carefully...  why would these effigies of good deities be here?"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"HEH!  That tickle Scrag!  Does Grok need tickle back," Scrag asks curiously as he flexes his big hand.  "Or can Scrag smash something now?"


----------



## Yttermayn

It occurs to Roderic that the good deities may represent trophies or targets of whatever evil power dwells here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John is only scratched so he declines the healing, insisting Rosalia gets the healing. "I can get the blood and gore out of your cloths when I re memorize my spells" he tells Rose


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

OOC:  So I guess that's 6 hp back for Rosalia from 2 applications of Grok's _Healing Touch_.

Grok says, "No tickle Cleric, Skrag.  Just smash goblins and stuff instead."


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic looks around the vile temple.  ((Are there any other exits from here?))


----------



## Voda Vosa

Leif said:


> _Healing Touch_.



Hmmm sexy.


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> Hmmm sexy.




Ooc: sexual healing? 

Helfdan: There appears to be an exit at the far end of the temple,  past all the pillars.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic readies his shield and wipes the kobold gore as best he can off his blade.  He then looks to the others.  "It appears the way forward leads through this temple.  I would suggest taking any of the good holy symbols that we can...  out of respect, it is the least we can do."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*



Voda Vosa said:


> Hmmm sexy.






Yttermayn said:


> Ooc: sexual healing?




OOC:  Eeesh, you guys don't get out enough.


----------



## Amaury

"Pfew.. it stinks!" reacts Rosalia. She checks her clothes thoroughly and shakes her head a couple of times to adjust her hair.

"Thank you Leif, thank you. Damned kobolds. I hate these scaly vermins!"

When John offers magical help, she nods in appreciation but she is quickly intrigued by the sight of the "temple". As Roderic proposes to take the exit, she sighs: "Com'on Roderic! This is it! This is the place! The origin of all our troubles. We can't just pass by and do nothing about it. We need to find out its purpose and how to stop it. No?"

Not really awaiting an anwser, Rosalia enters the temple carefully. She inspects the strange black matter, wondering whether it has some connections with the substance they have encounter with the kobolds. She looks for hidden passage ways, traps, before inspecting the 8 columns in the room trying to make sense out of it. 

Lastly, she will study the paintings of the wizard more closely.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*



Amaury said:


> "Thank you Leif, thank you. Damned kobolds. I hate these scaly vermins!"



Grok says, "Rosey welcome, but who 'Leif'?"

[  ]


----------



## Amaury

"Did I say Leif?? Oh, strange.. Leif?.. Grok.. hum.. Thanks Grok!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


ha! i saw that at 3 am and wondered how that was going to be handled!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Grok is Grok and Lief is Lief, and ne'er the 'twain shall meet yet brief."  Scrag says then shudders.  "Scrag head now hurt."


----------



## Yttermayn

Before she investigates the rest of the room, Rosalia looks up at Grok briefly while wiping ichor off.  For a moment she sees  a middle aged,  bearded man wearing Grok's armor.  When she does a double take,  Grok looks normal again.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: yes right, with a vaguely american accent... 


Rosalia pauses, seems puzzled then walks to the "temple" to check it out.


----------



## Leif

Yttermayn said:


> Before she investigates the rest of the room, Rosalia looks up at Grok briefly while wiping ichor off.  For a moment she sees  a middle aged,  bearded man wearing Grok's armor.  When she does a double take,  Grok looks normal again.












*OOC:*


Middle Aged????  Hey, I think I resent that.  Hmm, let's see...  wait a minute....  nope, nope, I _AM_ middle aged!


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia notes the holy symbols are indeed the genuine article,  insofar as she can tell such things.   They were no doubt wrested from the original owners cold fingers and desecrated before being put on display here.  The figure in the paintings is always the same individual.   He is apparently some form of magic user who conquered many foes,  if the paintings are to be believed. 
Ooc: You are free to roam about the room,  but let me know if you are heading to the exit at the far side.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Middle Aged????  Hey, I think I resent that.  Hmm, let's see...  wait a minute....  nope, nope, I _AM_ middle aged!












*OOC:*


 so you *resemble* that remark!


----------



## Scott DeWar

"should we recover the holy symbols to rightful temples?"


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*



Scott DeWar said:


> "should we recover the holy symbols to rightful temples?"




"Indeed we should, my friend."
Roderic begins collecting the holy symbols, starting with those of Heironeous and Pelor.  If successful, he would of course give the Pelor symbol to Grok.


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic collects the first two, which do happen to be for Heironeous and Pelor, and notices as he approaches the next two statues that there is another doored exit on the right side of the room that wasn't initially visible due to the statues.

OOC: For my maps, I thought it would be fun to use little pixel art character face icons to represent the PC's.  Submit  yours on the OOC thread and I'll see if I can manipulate the map to make them fit neatly in.  I am working on a way to streamline map making for not just in combat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would like to see what Voda vosa comes up with for a pic of John!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> [OOC?] I would like to see what Voda vosa comes up with for a pic of John!



OOC:  And Grok as well, if he doesn't mind doing so and has the time.   Because that's probably just about the only way we're going to get a pic of Grok.


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: Well I DID made a pic of Grok and of Scrag and readily posted them in the OOC some time ago


----------



## Yttermayn

Rather than the great works that Voda has done,  I was thinking along the lines of 16x16 icons,  anyway.


----------



## Leif

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Well I DID made a pic of Grok and of Scrag and readily posted them in the OOC some time ago



OOC:  And I thank you for that!  It doesn't meet Yttermayn's size requirements, though.


----------



## Yttermayn

Yeah, they're basically supposed to be little faces or something instead of the boring little colored letters of the character's names.  They gotta fit inside one square on the map.  I figured it would be an easy fun little thing to do that would let y'all add a personal touch to the map and at the same time provide instant recognition of the characters on the map.  I think I may also host the maps on my public dropbox to avoid funky enworld size restrictions and resizing.


----------



## Yttermayn

Here's the map as I understand people's positioning.  The southern opening is where you came in past the sludgy piles of kobold goo.  The circles are the statues.  The blue "R" is Roderic checking out a statue.  I think you get it.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic whispers a prayer as he secures the symbols, then narrows his eyes as he sees the door.  He speaks to the others in a low voice.  "Another door here, my friends."  He continues moving along the statues, collecting the symbols as he goes.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk walks slowly to the centre of the room. He says nothing, but casts a weary eye around.

_Here's mine:  jeje_


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia checks the wall thoroughly for hidden niches, pressing about on the painted walls.

Once done, the young woman will walk to the doors and listen for suspect noises on the other side. She'll check fro traps as well.



ooc: Search, Listen


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa;6105849[I said:
			
		

> ] jeje[/I]












*OOC:*


 lol! in english that is spelled with an 'h'. as i am sure you know!


----------



## Scott DeWar

John points the staff at the foreboding image of the wizard, studying it carefully.


----------



## Yttermayn

Amaury said:


> Rosalia checks the wall thoroughly for hidden niches, pressing about on the painted walls.
> 
> Once done, the young woman will walk to the doors and listen for suspect noises on the other side. She'll check fro traps as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ooc: Search, Listen



Which set of doors?   Go ahead and roll those dice.   Btw,  I am out of town till sunday night,  and I forgot to pack the module.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> John points the staff at the foreboding image of the wizard, studying it carefully.




John has vague feelings of righteous anger while holding the staff and studying the paintings.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I do not like this guy, for some reason. I suspect he is a murderer"


----------



## Amaury

OOC: Search then Listen on both doors.

search / listen (1d20=15, 1d20=3)


----------



## Yttermayn

The first set of doors that Rosalia checks over seem to bear no traps, and only silence greats her focused listening.

OOC: Roll for the second set, and is anybody else doing anything in this room besides Roderic, John, and Rosalia?


----------



## Scott DeWar

John would be watching Rodrick's back while he removes holy symbols.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok will be looking to see if there are one or more symbols of Pelor among those being recovered,  If so, he will ask that to be given those for saf(er) keeping.  (Also, if any of them is nicer than his own symbol of Pelor, he will 'trade up.')


----------



## Scott DeWar

John would have no troubles with Grok being the protector of any pelorsian holy symbols.


----------



## Helfdan

((@Leif, please see post #839)). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Helfdan, yeah I got that, but I was just commenting for the benefit of any others.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia briefly comments as she completes her examination of the first door: "Hum, this door looks OK, I don't see any trap.."

She then dutifully moves to the other door and starts checking it.

search (1d20=15)


----------



## Yttermayn

Will update more thoroughly tomorrow,  but everyone roll initiative.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Initiative: 2


----------



## Leif

Grok's Init. (1d20+1=16)


----------



## Amaury

init (1d20=2)


----------



## Scott DeWar

John's Initiative: 1d20+2=10


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag's Init=8

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3995005/


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Sorry, I've been dealing with retarded ex stuff and it's been absorbing my time.  Believe me I really want to keep this going.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc:You had better, or I'll send the family dog to you. Now that would be trouble!


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc:You had better, or I'll send the family dog to you. Now that would be trouble!




OOC: Fortunately, I know a b!tch I could distract it with.


----------



## Yttermayn

When Rosalia approaches within ten feet of the last row of statues, A thick, black ooze flows rapidly out of cracks and cavities in the statue.  The same thing happens to the other northernmost statue.  The viscous liquid piles up on itself into two vaguely humanoid shapes which move towards Rosalia menacingly.


OOC: I still need Tuk's init.  Grok is up!


Grok  16
John  10
Scrag   8
Thing1  4
Thing2  3
Roderic 2
Rosalia  2
Tuk   ?







100 xp to who id's the thing in this image correctly.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok is in no mood to deal with more insidious, viscous black ooze.  "Gahhh!  Flee!  Run away!  Let me outtta here!" he exclaims as he moves to the south away from the creatures as fast as he can.


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc: These two things are smaller than the tenticular monstrosity you all fought earlier,  and with less tentacles ( none really) 
Grok could completely clear the room and then some; were will he stop on the map? 
John is up!


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

OOC:  Beside "S" and in front of "T" is where Grok will stop for now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John points his iron taff at the ooze creature on the left and wills it to send a searing ray of flame at it, then moves 15 feet south.

ooc: actually she is a 8!7ch.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: actually Rose must have an init bonus of +2 I think, so it's 4 on initiative.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: It's the alien that killed Tasha Yar's character in "Skin of Evil" from Star Trek the Next Generation.  Phasors to kill.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 I knew it had to be something star trek!


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Roll a ranged touch attack, Scott.  Basically treat the blast as a Scorching Ray.  You can roll dmg too.
OOC: I still need Tuk's init. Scrag is up!
OOC: Deuce Traveler got the trivia eep, RG updated!


16 Grok (rnd1 Run away! Run away!!!)
10 John (rnd1 Blast: ? ?)
8 Scrag
4 Rosalia
4 Thing1
3 Thing2
2 Roderic
? Tuk


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> John points his iron taff at the ooze creature on the left and wills it to send a searing ray of flame at it, then moves 15 feet south.




Scorching ray ranged touch [range 30 feet]
distance: 25 feet
att: 1d20+3=6
damage: moot point 4d6=8

John looks at the hidious creature and is so appaled by it he wills the staff to shoot its burst of scorching hot blast of energy prematurely into the stone floor, mildly scorching the masonry.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> John looks at the hidious creature and is so appaled by it he wills the staff to shoot its burst of scorching hot blast of energy prematurely into the stone floor, mildly scorching the masonry.




OOC: You sure he didn't have his eye on Rosalia when that happened?

OOC: Scrag and Rosalia are up!
16 Grok (rnd1 Run away! Run away!!!)
10 John (rnd1 Staff Blast (Uses=1): miss)
8 Scrag
4 Rosalia
4 Thing1
3 Thing2
2 Roderic
? Tuk


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: hot ejection .. .. .. coulda been


----------



## Helfdan

((Lets hope Rosalia is not too disappointed by his premature 'ejection' :-D ))


----------



## Scott DeWar

*blush*


----------



## Leif

OOC:  I'm officially applying for an "R" rating to this thread!  You guys and your ejaculations, really!  Glad some of us can keep it in our pants!  *Hmpf!*


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> OOC:  I'm officially applying for an "R" rating to this thread!  You guys and your ejaculations, really!  Glad some of us can keep it in our pants!  *Hmpf!*




I keep mine in an old tube sock.   In the basement.  :sly:


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag does the only thing he knows how, he charges and strikes at the nearest creature with his axe!  

OOC: Scrag also knows how to miss badly.  I rolled a 1.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4005787/


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> I keep mine in an old tube sock.   In the basement.  :sly:




I have heard of the "nefarious sock drawer"


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I have heard of the "nefarious sock drawer"











*OOC:*


Is this in any way related to the infamous 'nefarious pickle'?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: you may not believe the conversations overheard working in a factory as a temp.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag rushes forward and finds that his axe connects with nothing but slightly resistant sludge. 
OOC: Rosalia is up!


----------



## Yttermayn

Bump: Rosalia?


----------



## Leif

Post 895 below reported.  It WAS below, I swear!


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Post 895 below reported.




Wtf?   It's like the only replies coming in on this thread are spam.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the spam bots are rather aggressive lately


----------



## Voda Vosa

_My Advice? If a player does not reply in 2 days, skip it, make it take total defence or NPC it, so the rest of us can have a more flowy game._


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa said:


> _My Advice? If a player does not reply in 2 days, skip it, make it take total defence or NPC it, so the rest of us can have a more flowy game._




that is pretty much what is  done in LPF.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: sorry sorry, was in India for business trip! but I see that you had rather good exhanges during my absence, so I almost feel like you owe me!  



First reaction of Rosalia is to put as much distance between herself and this disgusting creature. Between this, the dwarf and the kobolds all sweating black goo, Rosalia is starting to wonder whether adventuring in dark dungeons is really meant for a girl of her position. 

Her second reaction, is to use this disgust - and hint of fear - to fight back and draw another arrow from her quiver. She aims at the shape, not really knowing where the vital parts could be located. The arrow flies and Rosalia sees it pierce the creature!


shortbow (1d20+2=19)
dmg (1d6=3)


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia's arrow hits dead center of mass on the thing nearest her.  The arrow makes a quick schlorping sound and disappears into the mass.  Ooze flows over the hole and in moments the would has vanished.


OOC:  Rosalia roll a straight intelligence check.  Still need Tuk's init...  I will be doing the thing's turns soon.  And yes, I should get back in the habit of skipping an unresponsive player now that I'm on here more often again.

16 Grok (rnd1 Run away! Run away!!!)
10 John (rnd1 Staff Blast (Uses=1): miss)
8 Scrag (rnd1 Whiff!)
4 Rosalia (rnd1 Arrow hits! No apparent dmg.)
4 Thing1
3 Thing2
2 Roderic
? Tuk


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk's initiative: 18

*"Alright, this is officially starting to piss me off!" *Tuk said, and spins in place, his chain swirling out, its wicked barbs slashing at the ooze creature a few feet away from him. The chain warps around the creature, and Tuk janks it off with a brutal pull. 

_A critical hit! 27vs AC for 9 dmg 14 for confirmation for 9 additional damage_


----------



## Yttermayn

A rare flash or rage flickers across Tuk's face and dies in the curl of his lip as he lashes out against the largely gooey mass.  He feels the chain connect with something more solid inside and times his return stroke perfectly.  With a tremendous yank, he feels through the chain something tear free.  A piece of what appears to be a misshapen ribcage is pulled free of the sticky mess to land on the floor at Tuks feet, and what's left behind folds back on itself and collapses.
The other creature takes several ponderous steps forward and swings it's vaguely humanoid arms at Roderic.  It smears itself on his armor, but fails to injure him in any way.

OOC: Roderic's up!

16 Grok (rnd1 Run away! Run away!!!)
10 John (rnd1 Staff Blast (Uses=1): miss)
8 Scrag (rnd1 Whiff!)
4 Rosalia (rnd1 moves away, Arrow hits! No apparent dmg.)
18->4 Tuk(rnd1 action held to 4, crit on whip, 13(5dr) dmg, kills Thing2)
4 Thing1 -5 (rnd1 closes to Roderic, attk 13 miss)
3 Thing2 (rnd1 killed before action)
2 Roderic

[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic strikes back at the slimy black creature!

[URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4017762/]12 to hit, 9 damage[/URL]


----------



## Amaury

intel roll (1d20+2=16)

ooc: yes, reminder: she's not a blonde!


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic's blade sprays black goo,  but fails to connect with anything more solid. 

Ooc: Nevermind Amaury,  I ended doing something different, no roll needed.   Grok & John are up! 

16 Grok (rnd1 Run away! Run away!!!)
10 John (rnd1 Staff Blast (Uses=1): miss)
8 Scrag (rnd1 Whiff!)
4 Rosalia (rnd1 moves away, Arrow hits! No apparent dmg.)
18->4 Tuk(rnd1 action held to 4, crit on whip, 13(5dr) dmg, kills Thing2)
4 Thing1 -5 (rnd1 closes to Roderic, attk 13 miss)
3 Thing2 (rnd1 killed before action)
2 Roderic (rnd1 miss)


----------



## Scott DeWar

John takes careful aim. makes sure he has the target in sight - then whoosh! flame conjured from the elemental plane of fire is shot out of the staff!

+3 att; -4 vs in combat=-1 att

vs ranged touch: 1d20-1=14


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok stops running and turns around to see if his companions have more luck with these creatures.

"Grok not fight goo things.  We leave now, yes?"


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Cowardly orcs, they run instead of fighting when they don't have the numerical advantage! Ha, pitiful."*


----------



## Yttermayn

John releases a powerful blast of fire from his staff.   It hits the creature dead on,  melting and burning the goo.   The thing collapses into a heap, and the smell is worse than a pile of burning buttholes. 
Grok's plees for flight echo hollowly in the now still room.   

Ooc: combat's over.   Now what?


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic looks around to make sure no one is hurt, and hears Grok's request.  He shakes his head in disbelief.  "Grok!"  He calls.  "Please compose yourself and return!  We are not yet done bringing the Light of Pelor into this caves, to burn away the evil within!"

He then means to finish examining the statues.  If nothing else happens, he will check on the two exits.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"*Ahem!* Me think so, too.  Hmmm, it not as scary as me thought.    Yes, all well.  Forget what Grok say before."


----------



## Scott DeWar

John did't really advance so he does not judge the shaken comrade.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk keeps a smug in his face at the orc's rebuttal for about a minute. Then his expression turns to grim emotionless features, as usual.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"So, which door?"


----------



## Yttermayn

Checking the rest of the room provokes no further hostility, but Roderic's back and arms become covered in goosebumps while making a circuit of the room.  He finds nothing particularly interesting at either door, with no clue what might lie beyond them.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic checks the side door first.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John, who is not suffering at all from goosebumps continues to stare at the portrait if the lightning wizard, his head tilted in deep thought.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia sighs of relief as both creatures are dealt with relatively rapidly. She can't help wondering though what her contribution is to this party but quickly comes to her own conclusion that a feminine touch is always welcome and needed nevertheless. 

"No worries Grok.. I too get depressed with all the black goo! Fed up with it actually! It stains your cloths and all that.." she says to Grok.

Seeing nothing left to do in the room whose purpose is still not entirely celar to her, she joins Roderic and gets ready for any surprise behind the door.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok worry more about staining clothes with BROWN goo than with getting black goo on _outside_."


----------



## Scott DeWar

*snort*


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc: What exactly is Roderic doing to "check" the door?


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:


> Ooc: What exactly is Roderic doing to "check" the door?




Roderic examines the door.  Is it locked, barred, etc?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Eric 603 has been reported as spam


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> Eric 603 has been reported as spam




OOC: Is that you, Scott, or did some bot post this message?


With a cursory inspection, Roderic finds the eastern side door to be locked, made of some dense, dark wood bound in iron.  It appears quite heavy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that was me reporting a spam bot and announcing that a report has been sent, so others won't have to report that person. Just like Dia67na has been reported


----------



## Yttermayn

Oh, ok, thanks.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

"This portal is locked.  Could you please examine it, maid Rosalia?"  As he speaks, he moves to study the northern door.


----------



## Yttermayn

The northern door is smaller and more practical.  It also does not appear to be locked.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: thought I had done both doors. search+9, locks+8. dice roller is down.


"Sure my master.." replies Rosalia who joins Roderic and searches for traps. reassured she will attempt to unlock it.


----------



## Yttermayn

ooc: Rosalia hadn't quite gotten that far.  If you said she 'checked out' a door, I assume a cursory inspection (not a search for traps), unless you ooc your intent otherwise.  Also, she was attacked before reaching the northern door.  Invisible castle is still down.  Used WOTC roller.

Rosalia finds a small series of holes in the door, the edges pitted by what may be acid. 
OOC: Your unlock raw roll is 17; we'll keep that for after you deal with the trap.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


there is also this: http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/


----------



## Amaury

ooc: Scott, thanks.
remove trap: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21



Rosalia warns: "Roderic, back off... All, get away from that door. It's trapped!"

She makes sure that everybody is away and not facing the door before paying a closer look to the trap. _probably spring charged pins with acid or poison.. hum, let's see what we can do.._ she thinks before opening her tool kit and selecting a series of small pincers and pins. Her gestures are slow and precise as she aims to remove all pins one-by-one from their holes.


----------



## Yttermayn

The trap seems to be disabled and inert.  Thus filled with confidence, Rosalia's unlocking goes swimmingly.  She feels the bolts in the door retract under her guidance and the door no longer feels rigidly held in place.


----------



## Amaury

"After you gentlemen...." proposes Rosalia as she executes some sort of salutation, bending forward whilst inviting her companions by a move of her arms to enter the new room.

She tidies up her toolkit and gets her rapier ready before moving in after the first companion goes in.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk says nothing, as usual, and walks in, chain in hand, ready to spill entrails.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*shudder* [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], you do know that it was my _*entrails*_ that ruptured and put me in a medically induced coma for 6 1/2 weeks, right?


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: Didn't know, sorry for reviving old memories.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok follows Tuk with a grunt and a grimace, mace in hand and ready to crack skulls.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Didn't know, sorry for reviving old memories.



not a problem. Just trying to guilt trip you.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic follows Tuk through the door, sword and shield at the ready.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Scott DeWar said:


> not a problem. Just trying to guilt trip you.



_Can't really say I care much about anything, heh, I'm kinda Tuk without the chains. And the 16 in STR
_


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Grok follows Tuk with a grunt and a grimace, mace in hand and ready to crack skulls.




OOC: Leif, you know it being dropped as a baby and cracking my skull that made me such sexy smartass for the rest of my life, right?

The party finds themselves in a long and narrow chamber.  A dozen statues act as pillars for the roof, six flanking either side of the room.  Each statue is a distinct figure exquisitely detailed to an incredible degree.  One is a bearded human in robes, while another is an elf woman in leather armor wearing a longsword at her belt.  At least one door can be seen dimly at the far end of this grand hallway.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Me not know if me wanna gape in awe or pray.  Me pray just to be safe." says Grok.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag thinks on this, then responds.  "You pray to be safe.  I smash to be safe.  We see who safe first."


----------



## Amaury

"Hum interesting statues.. good craftmanship.. there could be traps as well.." says Rosalia as she walks in and starts checking the floor and the statues. 

She goes about very cautiously and pays attention in particular to all statues trying to understand what they depict and whether there could be traps or hidden compartment.


ooc: search +9


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*



Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag thinks on this, then responds.  "You pray to be safe.  I smash to be safe.  We see who safe first."




"That not what Grok meant.   Grok smash, too, but him not remember now what him did meant.  Oh, well."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"If Grok not pray to be safe, but smash to be safe, does that mean Scrag should pray to be safe for Grok?  Scrag confused."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Grok confused, too.  Grok think too much talk not enough smash.  Go find monsters and smash, we feel better."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"aw, c'mon you two, pray for one another and smash to help each other." says John.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Grok wise.  John funny.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: Invisible Castle is back to working


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic keeps pace with Rosalia while he smiles at the banter from his friends.  He does not get in her way, but stays but stays close enough to protect her should trouble arise.


----------



## Yttermayn

Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag thinks on this, then responds.  "You pray to be safe.  I smash to be safe.  We see who safe first."




OOC: I lol'd.  +100 xp for Scrag and Grok.  Nice RP.

Rosalia's carefull scrutiny finds no traps, but she does notice that the statues artistically are very unusual.  Most artistic depictions of things, especially humanoids, contain at least some stylized elements.  With the exception of overall size, the people depicted are exactly as you would expect to find a living counterpart.  No trace of exaggeration or artistic license is evident, the statues are disturbingly lifelike.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks at the stone "people" remembering the jokes about what will be turned to stone during "privet moments". His eyes drift to where Rosalia is and then suddenly blushes, feeling "stone-ish" suddenly.


----------



## Amaury

"It's almost as if they were real... don't like this.." says Rosalia who then goes to check the woman statue more closely.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks at the detail of the equipment and clothing.
Knowledge dungeoneering: is this the work of a medusa?
1d20+6=17

or arcane casting?
1d20+8=25


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag wonders where Scrag get stone people garden.  Scrag think garden gnomes too small."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Garden gnomes are small so as to be hidden protectors of the land"


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"What kind of sorcery is this? You are speaking even more stupidly."* Tuk smirks* "Wizard, do something useful and investigate these statues. I don't want to walk amidst stone golems."*


----------



## Scott DeWar

If Tuk were to gander in John's direction, it would be apparent he is indeed examining these statues VERY thoroughly. 








*OOC:*


see post 957, just waiting on the dm


----------



## Yttermayn

John is not sure about the Medusa theory,  but he has heard of powerful wizard magics that could turn someone to stone.   It would be possible to then enlarge the statues magically also.  Rosalia's examination of the statues is also revealing.   All details are present.  When checking skirted subjects from lower angles, Rose finds that the statues nether bits are complete and detailed as well.   Apparently, undergarments were not in style at the time of the statues creation.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"uh, guys, good news: these may not be created by creatures; bad news: not by carving either. Worse news: Quite possibly by powerful arcane magic" his tone is dry, totally lacking humor.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag not like garden gnomes.  They stare with eyes when he goes to make number two.  Scrag not like statues, either.  They no move eyes, either and Scrag need scratch himself."


----------



## Scott DeWar

John puts one hand over a statue's eyes, then the other over his own. 

"ok scrag, this statue and i aren't looking. go ahead and scratch"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Scrag have John scratch for him.  Grok vouch him good scratcher, only John not scratch Grok anymore because Grok have gas last time, huh-huh-huh."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"you are both disgusting" mumbles Jon as he walks away, his eyes sweeping about looking for clues.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"So someone turned these giants into stone, that's what we are up against?"* Tuk says


----------



## Scott DeWar

"um, well, .. .. .. yes. Possibly."


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia nods as John gives his explanation. She inspects the statues further beofre asking: "John, is there any way magic could be reversed? Maybe these people could survive it and tell us what's going on here and who we're against?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

[player knowledge] sure! A couple of ways![/player knowledge]

ic: "Hmmmmm .. .. .."

Knowledge arcana: 1d20+8=16
'is there a way to dispel being turned to stone?'

[does John know of the following spells?]
dispel magic [lv 3]
if a curse, remove curse [lv 4]
polymorph? [lv4]
break enchantment [lv 5]
disintegr .. .. .. oops
stone to flesh [lv 6] <<--- reverse of what he knows possible
limited wish [lv 7]
polymorph any object [lv 8]
wish [lv9]

or would he know if flesh to stone  emanate magic?


----------



## Yttermayn

Assuming John casts detect magic, there is a blindingly powerful transmutation aura lingering here.  Judging by the strength, John guesses that counter magic powerful enough to affect it would be well beyond his current abilities.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> Assuming John casts detect magic, .. .. ..



ooc: that's doable


Yttermayn said:


> .. .. .. there is a blindingly powerful transmutation aura lingering here.  Judging by the strength, John guesses that counter magic powerful enough to affect it would be well beyond his current abilities.




"Hmmmm. Replies John, He speaks a few quick syllables and suddenly he cries out, covering his eyes from some invisible assault, "Its too strong! too bright!!"  His breath is raspy as he dismisses the spell, "The magic that did this, to undo it is way beyond my imagination!"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"John take deep drink from Grok's skin and him forget the pain of what him saw right fast.  Here," says Grok, helping Jon to get a drink, and almost drowning him in Orc Liquor in the process.  "Dat good for what ails John.  Him see."  John feels as if someone has poured flaming lava down his throat, but beneath the heat and agony lies a very distinct flavor of utter foulness that he will not soon forget.  "Grok understand.  No speak now.  John thank Grok later and Grok give John another good swig."


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic looks grimly around the room.  "What more devilry can we find in this hellish caverns?  Shall we head for the door at the far end?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"*heave* No No, grok, *cough gag cough sputter gag heave* John good now." His face caught between being green and gray as he gasps for his life. if he sees grock move that flask toward him again .. .. .. ugh! he stumbles over to Rodrick "oh the gods! that tasted like it actually came from HIS skin!"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"No need for such thanks, John, you do same for Grok if me need.  Roderick we go as soon as John ready."


----------



## Scott DeWar

*cough* *gag* *choke*
 "Ready" he says hoarsely.


----------



## Yttermayn

There are two doors visible in this hall,  one halfway down on the southern side,  and one at the far,  eastern end.


----------



## Yttermayn

John is unsure if the little wriggling black spots before his eyes are from the warped magic of this place, or from the Orcish swill that just invaded his gut.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


oh great







John takes a minute to clear his mind of the vomitus swill that was forced in him by the well meaning priest. He waits a moment to see if the worms go away.


----------



## Helfdan

"Milady Rosalia, shall we check the southern door first?"  Roderic asks respectfully.


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


Sorry, DeWar, heh heh


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


*heave hack gag spit*


----------



## Amaury

Helfdan said:


> "Milady Rosalia, shall we check the southern door first?"  Roderic asks respectfully.




Rosalia is a bit put off by her comrades "beer-tasting" contest and its after-effects and barely notices Roderic's request. However the "milady" somehow kicks in her consciousness and she finally reacts. "What could be refused to a Gentleman..?" she anwsers with a smile before walking to the southern door and inspecting it. 


ooc:
search (1d20+9=16)


----------



## Scott DeWar

*cough* *gag*


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Confused, Scrag asks, "When we get gentlemen?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

In answer to Scrag, Grok just shrugs helplessly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John points to Rodrick when Grok shrugs


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia's search reveals nothing dangerous about the southern door or nearby area.  At one point when pressing her ear against the door to listen for any hidden mechanisms, she thought she heard snippets of low speech and movement from the room beyond.
For a brief moment, Grok sees black wriggling masses bulging out of John's eye-holes instead of the usual baby blues.  They are normal again when John shakes his head.
John's vision returns to normal post head-shake.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Grok, please no more of that  .. .. .. STUFF. It makes my eyes see funny things."


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia ignores Scrag and Grok and walks back to Roderick and Tuk, informing them quietly of what she heard. "I've seen no traps but we're certainly awaited on the other side of the door... How do we proceed?? Open the door and send in Scrag??" she whispers.


----------



## Yttermayn

ooc: [video=youtube;KgqzMdBg7ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgqzMdBg7ig[/video]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag will go first.  Maybe you worry for no reason.  Maybe we find cake!  Scrag is glass be half full type of troll.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Noooo! The cake is a lie!!"


----------



## Yttermayn

Everyone involuntarily stares at John for a moment, blank-faced.

OOC: Let me know when someone opens the door.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk braces himself, *"Open the door Troll, I'll cover you."*


----------



## Scott DeWar

John aims the staff down range toward the door. 
"ready"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok gets his mace ready to smite. "Good, open door, we smash!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag opens the door and charges forth, axe held high and screaming, "Caaaaaaaaaake!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I thought i told him the cake was a lie."muses John softly.


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic shakes his head in disbelief at the odd pastry conversation, and readies his sword and shield.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag rushes into a library like area, with many bookshelves filled with (from Scrag's perspective)  kindling.  A number of creatures are busy searching through the books,  but one stands out as more hideous than the rest.   It wouldn't even be right to call it a kobold anymore.   Gnarled red scales cover most of its visible  body,  and one eye has grown to an enormous  size.   It points at Scrag and gurgles something gutteral. 

OOC: I will add other players to the map as they enter the library hallway.  Right now, except Scrag, exact positions are indefinite.  Roll initiative!

[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

John's Intuitive Initiative 1d20+2=13


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Initiative

1d20+1=5


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia was expecting some answer on her remark when, to her surprise, Scrag smashed through the door to enter some sort of library. She had not expected anyone to hear her and didn't understand the exchanges about the cake. She looks at the scene in disbelief, takes a moment to put her toughts together, sees another bunch of nasty-scaly-smelly-gooey kobolds and decides to follow the troll, rapier in hand!!!

ini (1d20+7=13)


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Kill them all!"* bellows the warrior, already swinging his chain as he follows Scrag.
Initiative: 21


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag is disappointed that his friend was right.  The cake was a lie.  The painful truth only causes him to increase his frothing wrath.

OOC: Init is 17


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag sees the one eyed creature at the back of the room make some gestures and an odd sensation comes over him.


OOC: Deuce, please roll a Will save for Scrag.
Tuk is up!
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/causeFear.htm

W 25 (rnd1 casts cause fear->Scrag)
Tuk 21
K1 19
K2 18
Scrag 17
John 13
Rosalia 13
K3 12
K4 7
Grok 5
Roderic ?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Rolled a 13 for Scrag
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4068336/


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag has worked up just enough rage at this time to immunize himself against such a weak spell.  He shrugs off the effect.

OOC: Still waiting on Tuk.  John and Rosalia can resolve which of them goes first, or I'll just pay attention to whoever posts first when we get to initiative 13.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk walks up to where the corridor just widens, and swings his chains powerfully towards the less expecting foe with tremendous force.

Attack 25 for 11 damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rose has a higher modifier so should go first.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia heads to the closest foe rapier in hand.

ooc:
if I can I'll also hit the damn thing!


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Initiative 10


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk moves past Scrag to a position just inside the library and whips a footman lethally.  One of it's companions steps up to Tuk and expertly aatcks with a shortsword which Tuk just barely dodges.


OOC: Scrag and John are up! 


W 25 (rnd1 casts cause fear->Scrag)
Tuk 21 (rnd1 kills K1)
K1 19 (rnd1 dead before action)
K2 18 (rnd1 attak Tuk, miss)
Scrag 17
John 13 (pending rnd1 staff use)
Rosalia 13 (pending...rnd1 heading to attack with rapier)
K3 12
Roderic 10
K4 7
Grok 5


[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[if John saw the gestures : ]
spellcraft check: +8 1d20+8=11

'A spell caster' thinks john. He aims the staff at he one who cast a spell at Scrag.








*OOC:*


 was that effect scorching ray?






1d20+3=19
4d6=10


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> was that effect scorching ray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1d20+3=19
> 4d6=10



Yup


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag chuckles at the spellcaster.  "Silly spell slinger!  Scrag too dumb for fear magic.  Scrag teach you.  People scared when Scrag do this!"

OOC: Great-axe to the face.  Rolled a 24 to hit and 11 damage.  Sorry for being late.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4109066/


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 I think the great ax to the face is too quick a death; perhaps him roaring from his mighty toothy maw and raking with his taloned hands is much scarier - more of a 'mess your britches' scary?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I've tried to explain such to Scrag, but he doesn't understand words like force proportionality.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag demonstrates the inspiration of true fear by cleaving a messy slash completely through the wizard's guard that was between them.  The wizards one bulbous eye widens as gore sprays across it's robes and face.  The wizard doesn't have long to be horrified, though.  John sends a blast of fire into the creature a moment later, burning it badly and leaving it's robe in charred tatters.

OOC: Sorry Deuce, with the bookshelves and the guard in the way, there was no way to get to the wizard in melee.  Did the next best thing.
Amaury, roll for attack and damage, if you're still doing that.  If you wanted to attack the wizard in melee, Rosalia could get past Scrag, since his is a friendly 5 foot space, and there's an empty space in front of him where K4 used to be.
Aaaaand... Rosalia's up!

W 25 -10hp (rnd1 casts cause fear->Scrag)
Tuk 21 (rnd1 kills K1)
K1 19 (rnd1 dead before action)
K2 18 (rnd1 attak Tuk, miss)
Scrag 17 (rnd1 close and attack K4, hit for 11)
John 13 (rnd1 staff use, hit wizard)
Rosalia 13 (pending...rnd1 heading to attack with rapier)
K3 12
Roderic 10
Grok 5
K4 Dead


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Meh.  A gory kill is a gory kill.  I'll take it.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Is Amaury away skiing or something and I missed it?  Since I'm feeling lazy right now, I'll give him/her till I check the thread again and then I'll roll for Rose and do a big f-ing update. blah.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Still have limited interwebs access. fwi.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia heads in, crouched low.  She slips past Scrag so deftly that he barely notices her.  Her appearance from behind the massive troll was so swift and smooth, the wizard barely had time to react when she struck.  Half a heartbeat later, the thin blade in her hand passed through the deformed wizard and came protruding out the back.  The dying creature slid down her blade and began melting almost immediately.
Having no idea it's leader has fallen, a guard comes around the end of a bookcase looking for easy targets.  It spots John and hurls a javelin!  The missile is expertly thrown, but only manages to make a painfull gouge in John's leg.


Roderic and Grok are up!




Tuk 21 (rnd1 kills K1)
K2 18 (rnd1 attak Tuk, miss)
Scrag 17 (rnd1 close and attack K4, hit for 11)
John 13 (rnd1 staff use, hit wizard)
Rosalia 13 (rnd1 kills wizard)
K3 12 (rnd1 hits John for 1)
Roderic 10
Grok 5
K1 Dead
K4 Dead
W Dead


[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok stands off from his target five feet and makes an attack with his longspear, but misses.  longspear reach attack (1d20+5=8, 1d8+4=11)


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic attacks the closest kobold with his longsword!

20 to hit, 8 damage


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic rushes into the room and valiantly slashes open the belly of another unfortunate kobold.  Grok is right behind him and has trouble finding room to use his long spear on the last remaining enemy,  He makes a half hearted stab, but knows it won't connect well ahead of time.


OOC: Tuk and Scrag are up!


Tuk 21 (rnd1 kills K1)
Scrag 17 (rnd1 close and attack K4, hit for 11)
John 13 (rnd1 staff use, hit wizard)
Rosalia 13 (rnd1 kills wizard)
K3 12 (rnd1 hits John for 1)
Roderic 10 (rnd1 kills k2)
Grok 5 (attack k3, miss)
K2 Dead
K1 Dead
K4 Dead
W Dead


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag attacks with a mighty swing that makes his axe whistle as it shears the air.

Attack: 12, Damage: 19
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4145978/


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda, Tuk is up, Buddy!


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: Damn, sorry, thought I had already posted!

*"Out of my way!" *Tuk advances unmatched, pushes Roderic and Scrag aside, and manually warps his barbed chain around the kobold, then taking  a step away, janking mightily, shredding the thing to straps of flesh and blood.

23  to hit, 10 damage.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: waving hello!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*waves back at Frenchy*


----------



## Yttermayn

The others witnessing Tuks brutality almost feel sory for the last kobold.  Almost.  The feeling twists away from them with a sickening squirming sensation as the creature melts.  Black goo runs along Tuk's chains, dripping and staining the metal darkly to an unnatural shade.

OOC: What will you all do now?


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia is happy to see yet another kobold fight go in their favour. She wonders how long this is going to continue. She checks the kobold bodies and regroups any things deemed valuable.



ooc: can you remind us where we are, the room?


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok helps Rosalia check the dirty, scaly little corpses.  "Ugh!  Me thought they smelled bad when _alive_!"


----------



## Helfdan

Roderick wipes the dark blood from his blade.  "Is anyone hurt?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Helfdan said:


> Roderick wipes the dark blood from his blade.  "Is anyone hurt?"












*OOC:*


did any of the pc's get hit?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag answers, "Scrag fine.  But Scrag stomach hurt from watching goo.  Scrag think of puking now."


----------



## Amaury

Scrag's unsavoury comments start to annoy Rosalia greatly. _no damned manners, that.. troll! he's sweet but still.._ she thinks.

She turns to him: "Scrag, my dear Scrag.. please keep this type of information for yourself.. you know, it is not very helpful, or proper, to talk about these things with humans, in society, especially with a woman around.... now, if you feel ill, just get the.. just go somewhere no one can see you and do your business.. yes? you understand?? good Scrag.."


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk chuckles. *"Such a lady, knee deep in sh*t, killing kobolds that then turn into some black infectious goo, and she worries about the troll's manners."*


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia is not sure whether Tuk's tone is mockery or not but she elects to ignore it just by smiling back at him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Amaury said:


> Scrag's unsavoury comments start to annoy Rosalia greatly. _no damned manners, that.. troll! he's sweet but still.._ she thinks.
> 
> She turns to him: "Scrag, my dear Scrag.. please keep this type of information for yourself.. you know, it is not very helpful, or proper, to talk about these things with humans, in society, especially with a woman around.... now, if you feel ill, just get the.. just go somewhere no one can see you and do your business.. yes? you understand?? good Scrag.."




Scrag looks properly chastised and frowns deeply.  He upset the lady and he realizes he best make quick amends.  Thinking fast, for a troll, he yells, "Everyone close eyes quick so no see!" He inserts an overly large finger into his throat, triggering vomiting at her feet, which splashes the hem of Rosalia's clothing.  He stands unsteadily for a brief moment, gags some, then takes the same hand he just used to pat Rosalia on the shoulder.  His even more foul smelling breathe reeks of curdled breakfast as he says, "Lady right.  Scrag better now.  Thanks, lady!"  Looking at her stunned expression he adds, "What wrong?  You no close eyes?"


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic is nothing short of stunned at the brief...  exchange...  between his three friends.  "Holy Heironeous..." He whispers in too much shock to be disgusted.  "Lady Rosalia, are you well?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

'Grok not see what big deal is.  Scrag do what she want, no?"


----------



## Amaury

"Scraaag, noooooo!" shouts Rosalia, but it's too late: the speed at which Scrag starts vomitting is just astonishing and she barely has time to jump backwards!

The vomit splashes at her feet and worst comes when Scrag pats her shoulder. "Nooo! don't touch... me..." she says but again too late. A horrible smell starts invading her nostrils. She says: "That's it!! Take me out of here!! I can't stand it anymore!! Kobolds! Goo! Kobolds! More goo and now that!! Yaaak!" 

She goes wild and walks about furiously to finally stop and start empyting her backpack. She takes a cloth and cleans herself. She throws the cloth away and pack her stuff back. 

Coming back to Scrag, she asks the troll, furor in her beautiful eyes : "No, no, no ,no ; trolls are not that stupid!.. you had your little SCHEME from the start, didn't you?? With Grok to help maybe? Didn't YOU?? "


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Schleem?  What is schleem?  Is like a cheese?  Grok hiding cheese?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Cheese?  No, Scrag. the only 'cheese' Grok have is the 'cheese' him just 'cut' over there.  Scrag welcomes to that.  Snif it all up, if him want.  Me not know what 'schleem' is either.  Maybe some weird woman thing?"


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: You are all in a relatively small room (35x20).  It has bookshelves with a number of books in them.  There are the melting remains of several guards and one 'wizardy' creature, also melting.  Scrags vomit can be seen sizzling and pitting the stone of the floor.  The liquid pool of troll spew writhes with dark, worm-like creatures.  All roll a will save.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Will save (1d20+6=10)

Uh oh!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag answers, "Ah... so schleem is Rosalia's month time.  Make sense."  The troll then notices the worms and feels sick again.

OOC: Rolled a 1, for 2 total.  Fail.  Is there a way out of this room besides how we came in?

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4178709/


----------



## Scott DeWar

1d20+3=17

John's stomach grumbles with increased displeasure, even causing him to gag a bit. The orcish whiskey forced in him previously not helping at all.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: will (1d20+1=16)


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Will Save:  1d20+3=15


----------



## Voda Vosa

Will: 14


----------



## Yttermayn

The party experiences a brief sensation of vertigo and nausea.  It passes, but Grok notices something.  
[sblock=Grok Only]When he looks around at his companions, they all are normal... except one.  Roderic's face is... not there.  A blank, flesh colored expanse of skin has replaced his normally handsome features.[/sblock]  
Then  Everyone notices Scrag has suddenly started panting heavily, and his bloodshot eyes are wide and darting.  [sblock=Scrag Only]Oooze begins to drip from the ceiling and walls.  It clumps up in hundreds of places, forming bubbles that grow and eventually open like a slimey flower.  What comes out of each flower is a quivering mass of dark jelly that trails long tendrils as it floats up off the ground and begins descending upon the party.  One of the things reaches for Tuk's head, gently caressing his cheeks and scalp.  The thing attaches more tendrils to Tuk's head and a wicked looking spike emerges from the creature's central mass.  The point is lined up with the back of Tuk's skull.[/sblock]
ooc: Everyone besides Grok and Scrag roll a spot check.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Wha???  Who took Roderic's face?  See?  Look.  It gone, just plain smooth skin where face was.  Him not gunna be vurry happy!"


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

"Grok!  What in the world you are talking about, my friend?"

Spot: 6


----------



## Amaury

ooc: 
1d20+1=11


Rosalia decided she would not listen to Grok or Scrag anymore and as such pays no attention to what Grok just said. 

Instead she aims for the bookshelves, that she starts to search thoroughly.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Spot: 8

*"What is wrong with you Scrag? Do you have more vomit for Lady Rosalia?"* he grins.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk!  Down!"  Scrag rushes forward to strike at something just above Tuk's head.

Init: 11
Attack: 25
Damage: 15


----------



## Yttermayn

[sblock=Scrag]Scrag feels the lightest of contact as his axe blade slices over Tuk's head, splattering dark fluid on his axe and drizzling down the side of Tuk's head.  The creature falls apart, but others are closing in on the group...[/sblock]
[sblock=Rose]OOC: Rosalia notices a dim glow coming from one of Scrag's fangs.  Also, roll her a search for the bookshelves.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"We under attack!" Scrag says as he wipes the newly flowing goo from his hand.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Wha-?" *Tuk isn't new to a battlefield. He instinctively ducks down and turns to see what was Scrag attacking at. He had follow his eyes, he was looking behind his own head to something above it. Might it be a sneaky kobold? *"What is it? Who is attacking us?"*


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

The young paladin looks around at Scrag's words, seeking the foes his trollish friend mentioned...


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc: Both warriors look about frantically but no enemies are visible.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok carefully studies Roderic's visage.  Face still missing/melted/cubist/whatever?


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic stays on his guard as he looks from Grok to Scrag.  "Something is wrong here...  Does anyone else see any foes?"


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I see nothing, have you gone mad?!" *Tuk asks, rising his guard.


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Grok carefully studies Roderic's visage.  Face still missing/melted/cubist/whatever?



Grok and Scrag both roll another will save.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag takes another disgusted look around for another of the hard to see targets.

OOC: Will Save 19, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4203804/


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Will Save (1d20+6=8)


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag no longer sees anything threatening.   Grok still sees Roderic as if he had pulled his lower lip up over his face till it reached his hairline.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Ow!  That hurt much, Roderic?  You try eat your head?  What do that for?"


----------



## Amaury

Is it luck or is she really talented at it, but Rosalia is pretty effective at searching the bookshelves until she hears Rodéric commenting about Scrag behaviour. 

Turning around, midly interested, she suddenly sees something on Scrag that catches her attention. 

She says: "Scraaaag... what.. what is it on your fang.. hum finger?.. It's glowing strangely.

She then tries to focus on the glow to understand what it could be: a magical light, some fluorescent substance, etc.



OOC
search (1d20+9=29)


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia narrows her eyes and as she stares at the Scrags fangs,  she suddenly remembers what it is.   It's the mysterious ring that came with her orders,  and Scrag had placed it on his fang.   It had shrunken down and fit snuggly on the tooth,  refusing to be removed.   Since then,  it has been inert,  until now.
Ooc: most of the tomes found are uninteresting or irrelevant,  but she does find a book that includes what appears to be a spell.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia picks the book and studies the situation, trying to udnerstand what's going on.



OOC: please remind what this ring and order are about in pm? i've completely lost track of the story..


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Amaury PM'd


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic shakes his head.  "Grok, by Pelor's holy name, I have no idea what you are talking about!"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Don't worry, Rodrik, you just go'hed and eat head.  We wait.  You prolly no good in fight if you that hungry."


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia just had enough. She says to the group: "I think Grok and Scrag have turned insane.. I'm not staying with these guys any longer.. If you want to stay, stay. If you want to come, come. I'm off!!"

The young woman goes for the nearest door. She threatens Grok and Scrag: "Don't you try to follow me, you two!"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

'What me do to you, Rosie?  All me do is say what me see.  Me no crazier than rest, and not half as crazy as Scrag!"


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Rosalia: The nearest door is the way back out of the library.  It opens back into the large hallway with the statue pillars.  You originally came from the western end.  The Library door is halfway down the hall on the southern wall.  An unexplored doorway is on the eastern end.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturienirreplaceable*

Roderic approaches the furious roguess.  "Good maiden, please wait!  The way out may not be safe...  and I would gladly escort you, but I have sworn to seek out the root of the evil in these damned caverns."  He then gives a boyish smile.   "Besides, your talents are irreplaceable.  We would already be slain were it not for your scouting skills.  I implore you to reconsider, lady!"


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia turns on her heels abruptably and looks at Rodéric with a furious look before softening her stare a little. She replies, managing just about not to shout: "No! No, no, no! Roderic, you.. No, I.. I just had enough of these caves, the darkness, the black goo, the bloody and smelly scaly ones and THESE two! It's driving me mad! They're driving me mad!" 

She turns again to add: "I'm off! My sanity will be better off and so will my health! With a bit of luck I can be discreet enough if I am to meet yet another band of kobolds!" and she adds with a curious shine in her eyes: "And, Rodéric, think about it, if you really want to dig out what's going on under here, you will do better with me than with those two mad ones! They're just a damned liability to any chance of us finding out anything or surviving down here!"

She then looks at Tuk in the background: "You too Tuk. The offer is on. Hell knows I don't like your cynicism and arrogance but at least you're sane! Choose!"

That said, Rosalia enters the hallway and proceeds to check the eastern door.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I'd really like to follow your lead babe, trust me." *a short wave on Tuk eyes to Rosalia's hips.* "But as mas as he is, he's our healer. If we are to untangle this mess down here, we should stay together. If you can't stand them, so be it, you can stab them to death AFTER we are don with this. Dunno you but I want to walk away from this in one piece, mental sanity is not my top priority, and that means I need to stick with these lunatics."*


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Scrag, me get feelin' that Rosie not like us.  And after we been so good to her.  Mebbee you an me start our own group?  As long as you not eat ur own head nor nuthin'!"

[sblock=OOC]
I've just been having fun with Grok.  I surely didn't mean to offend anyone.  I'm not sure he is capable of rehabilitation, but possibly he is.  Or, I could always trade him in for another cleric, I suppose, with Yttermayn's permission of course.
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic shakes his head sadly.  "If you mean to sneak out, dear lady, my heavy armor and lack of scouting experience would be a liability.  But I implore you once more:  Let us stick together.  We can do this.  If we let these adversities divide us, these caverns have defeated us."  He looks at Rosalia earnestly, his faith and belief seeming to shine out of every pore.  *"But you are better, stronger than that, milady.  We all are.  We CAN defeat this evil.  Together.  This is just one more setback, and by Heironeous himself, we can overcome!!"*


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia finds that the door is of typical construction for this area.  It is warm to the touch and no sounds are heard casually from behind it. 
Ooc: Grok roll another will save. 
Ooc: outstanding rp all of you.   Xp bonuses for all.   Keep it up!


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

I seem to have lost my subscription to our RG thread, so I'm not sure what Grok's save bonuses are, but here is a raw roll:

raw will save, no bonuses added (1d20=6)

Looks like a sure fail!

[Thanks for the link, Ytt, in Post # 1092.  It may have been there all along, but I made sure anyway.]


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok's rg post. 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5129883-post46.html


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag looks around for more trouble.  If he sees none, he rationalizes that he just saved his companion's life.  Crossing his arms he says, "Scrag no crazy.  Scrag saw what Scrag saw.  As for ring, Scrag wears it for Rosalia.  It helps Scrag protect her, like voices told Scrag to do." 

Turning his head to Grok, Scrag asks, "What team name be?  I only join if good team name."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok thinks hard for a few seconds and gives up in utter disgust, "Grok not know, what name Scrag want for team?"


----------



## Amaury

ooc: sorry was on biz travel.


Rosalia hears Tuk's response followed by Roderic's words. Her back to the paladin, she puts both her hands high on the door and sighs heavily. A few seconds later, she turns around, puts her hand in her hair and looks at Roderic with a stare that is a mix of sadness and reproach. 

She then lets herself slide down against the door until she seated on the floor, crossing her arms around her knees. She looks small and frail.

She seems to glance at the distance. A moment later, Roderic can hear her say: "whatever you say Roderic, whatever you say.." and she stays there, seated, kind of lost in her own thoughts, obvlivious of her surroundings.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: sorry was on biz travel.


Rosalia hears Tuk's response followed by Roderic's words. Her back to the paladin, she puts both her hands high on the door and sighs heavily. A few seconds later, she turns around, puts her hand in her hair and looks at Roderic with a stare that is a mix of sadness and reproach. 

She then lets herself slide down against the door until she seated on the floor, crossing her arms around her knees. She looks small and frail.

She seems to glance at the distance. A moment later, Roderic can hear her say: "whatever you say Roderic, whatever you say.." and she stays there, seated, kind of lost in her own thoughts, obvlivious of her surroundings.


[sblock=OOC] Leif, no prob with your rp. actually, we dont usually do much on forum play. so that does make a change![/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic looks sadly at the young woman, and sighs.  "Have faith, milady...  have faith."  His voice is gentle, but still very confident.


----------



## Yttermayn

By now, the only thing left of the creatures is a rapidly evaporating ooze, the few parts of the creatures that hadn't mutated yet,  and the inorganic items they carried.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Back to important stuff.  Scrag wants awesome team name.  Like Team Awesome!"

OOC: Is there a way out we haven't been yet.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*



Deuce Traveler said:


> "Back to important stuff.  Scrag wants awesome team name.  Like Team Awesome!"
> 
> OOC: Is there a way out we haven't been yet.



"Grok like!  We Team Awesome and take no stuff offa anybody!  (Unless it's stuff we want.)"


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


sheesh. go into the hospital for a ten hour operation, get given 30 staples and 200 + stitches; given a 10 day 'vacation' and back. What do I see?  two members are having LSD flashbacks and the party wanting to split up!! 







John is standing almost in a catatonic stare when he sees Rosie leaving.

"Uh, .. .. .. " then Rodrick goes to the rescue. Mr. Personality. Oh well,John is really just plain John. He follows quietly and in the background.


----------



## Yttermayn

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Back to important stuff.  Scrag wants awesome team name.  Like Team Awesome!"
> 
> OOC: Is there a way out we haven't been yet.




Ooc : you can exit the library north,  the way you came in.  Then you will be in the same hall as Rosalia and Roderic.   From there the only visible exits are back he way you came into the hall originally (West),  back to the library (South),  and an unexplored,  unopened door at the East end. Rosalia and Roderic are currently having a heart to heart near that door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag says, "Ok, team awesome go help Rosalia now."

Scrag goes to join the other two.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok, since he looks up to Scrag so much, follows the Troll and motions the others along, "Come on, we go this way."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Ya know Grok, if Rodrick keeps trying to eat his head, you should give him a good swig of your whiskey. That will cure him."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Grok orc likker only for emergencies and Grok supper.  And breakfast.  And lunch.  This emergency?  Seem to Grok it only emergency if Roderick can actually _do_ it, not just try.  Me not think him can.  Him kinda got big head."


----------



## Scott DeWar

John clears his throat to hide a chuckle, then politely excuses himself. "I would do best to stay out of this" he mumbles.


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc : Go ahead and roll another will save for Grok.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok Will save # n*47 = 1d20+0=4

*Sigh!*


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Grok Will save # n*47 = 1d20+0=4
> 
> *Sigh!*




Grok is now quite convinced that Roderic has no face.   Could he even remember a time when that wasn't the case? 
Ooc: feel free to continue RP,  just let me know if you have a notion to take any actions.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok begins to sniffle sligthly at first, and then commences to progress into downright bawling his eyes out.  "Wahhh!!  Rodrick got no face!!  Wa-Wa-Wa-Wha-wha happen to him face?  Him wasn't even that nasty ugly, even for a hoo-man!"


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic frowns with concern.  "John, there is definitely something wrong with Grok.  Could he be ensorcelled?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Very possible."


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: RP finished, moving on then?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 I don't know what else to say that would be character knowledge and not player knowledge


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic sighs and shakes his head.  There was one other thing he could do...  He reaches up and brings down the visor on his helmet, hoping this would calm the half orc priest.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Good thinking. Lets move one."* Tuk said, stoically as ever.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

With the lowering of the visor, Grok quickly forgets about Roderick's lack of a face.  "Oooh, pretty fungus over there.  Did John plant?"


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Roll Grok's will again.  Which way is everyone going?  Toward the unexplored door at the far end of the hall? (It's the only way you are aware of that you haven't been.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag not see door before.  Scrag wonders what behind," the troll says as he lumbers towards it with the intent to upon it up.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk walks nonchalantly behind the troll.


----------



## Yttermayn

Those approaching the door find that it is typical of the others found so far in these artificially carved rooms.  Heavy, ancient wood and stained iron,  there does not appear to be a lock.   Ooc: I believe Rosalia already listened and checked for traps.  But hey,  she can fail...


----------



## Leif

*Grok*

Will save -- ANOTHER will save (1d20+0=1)

[ooc:  Man, I just can't catch a break!]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


will you quit that Leif!?





John looks around and asks "what fungus?"


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok's perception of Roderic becomes even worse.  Flesh colored material oozes out between the gaps of Roderic's helmet.  Bits are speckled with stubble, hair, tounge, and eye. In places where the bulbous extrusions meet, they stick together again, but look nothing like a face.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Ugh, Roderick!  Grok can't stand to look at you more.  Someone put bag over his head or something?


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Grok, it is you, not Roderick. there is nothing wrong with him or his face."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

What??  What John mean?  Him see Roderick all weird and stuff, don't him?  Something wrong with Grok?  Grok don't think so, Grok feel fine. and him head normal shape, too, unlike Roderic.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

The young paladin knows of naught else that he can do.  He shakes his head and tries to open the door.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Rosalia? Tuk? do you see any of what grok sees?"


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok: The gobbits of fleshy material extruded from the helmet wobble sickeningly with Roderic's movements.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

"Ulllp!  Grok gonna be sick now!  b-a-r-r-r-f!"









*OOC:*


Yttermayn, don'tcha think you better ease up on the poor half-orc pretty soon?


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> "Ulllp!  Grok gonna be sick now!  b-a-r-r-r-f!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yttermayn, don'tcha think you better ease up on the poor half-orc pretty soon?




Ooc: heheh, roll a fortitude AND a willpower roll.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> "Ulllp!  Grok gonna be sick now!  b-a-r-r-r-f!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yttermayn, don'tcha think you better ease up on the poor half-orc pretty soon?






Yttermayn said:


> Ooc: heheh, roll a fortitude AND a willpower roll.











*OOC:*


that looks like a no on that question, Leif







*OOC:*


----------



## Leif

*Grok's Saves*

fort +5, will +6  
Fort then Will (1d20+5=22, 1d20+6=18)









*OOC:*


I don't know what I did to deserve that run of sorry rolls.  Guess I was holding my mouth wrong when I punched up invisible castle


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> fort +5, will +6
> Fort then Will (1d20+5=22, 1d20+6=18)




Ooc : Grok is not sickened.   But what the f___ did you do to piss off Invisible Castle?   With a +6 how are you getting a 1?


----------



## Scott DeWar

He's Leif, that's how.


----------



## Leif

OOC: No response required.


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc: Thats like the time my friend *wounded* a sickly kobold on a *critical hit*.   Anyway, what's everyone doing?


----------



## Scott DeWar

we have a new door in front of us right?


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: I think we have stated that we move towards the door and into the next room.


----------



## Yttermayn

Ok,  never saw anybody opening the next door.  Will update later when I have the module in front of me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

weeeeee  Does it seem like every time you need something from the module, its when you don't have it?


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: I know, right?  I was totally jonesing for a beer, and that mfing module was in the bathroom 'doing its hair', whatever that means.  I totally had to go get it myself.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Oh yeah, was supposed to be updating.
When the door swings open, bright sunlight dazzles you all for a few moments until your eyes adjust.  A narrow cobblestone path leads away from the door.  It is bordered by ten foot high walls of thick, twisted, dead walls of thorny vegetation.  The 'sunlight' comes from brightly glowing crystals embedded in the ceiling overhead.  This place appears to have been at one time an artificially lit underground garden.  The path appears to meander slightly to the right as it goes, and you can see roughly forty feet ahead before the minor turns and irregularities obscure the path.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Scrag like.  It be new vacation home."  That saying he takes the lead to investigate further, walking up the path and towards the turn in the path.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc L2 Cleric of Pelor, HP 20/20, AC 17*

Grok follows.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I don't like this. Not one bit." *Tuk says, gripping his weapon tightly, and following the others.


----------



## Amaury

The light makes Rosalia reacts and she gets off her butt to follow the group. She's last, not in the mood, but the strange surroundings seem to get her back to her senses and alertness.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I agree with you Tuk. It smells of being a trap. A deadly one at that." John follows Tuk.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"A trap be good.  We have them where we want... on Team Awesome's blades." Scrag says sagely.


----------



## Helfdan

As Roderic walks beside the others, he again seeks the presence of evil to see if it is the same in the garden as in the caverns.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC:  I am currently putting together a map for you all.  The path through the thick brambles is narrow, generally about one person wide.  Unless you want to go _very_​ slowly, you'll have to move single file.  Can I get a quick marching order?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Scrag-Roderic-Tuk-Grok-Jhon-Rosalia?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Works for me.  Scrag needs to be in front as meat shield.


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic has become accustomed to the constant, ever-present sense of evil that permeates the caves.  He is able to distinguish the presence of evil, separate from the background.

OOC: 1st round: presence or absence of evil.  
Everyone roll initiative.
The map has fog of war, fyi.

[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Scrag-Roderic-Tuk-Grok-Jhon-Rosalia?











*OOC:*


ok john. john not meat shield.






1d20+2=13


----------



## Leif

*Grok, L2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor, AC 17, HP 20/20*

init (1d20+1=20)

OOC:  Marching order is fine by me.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4305783/
Initiative 7


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk's initiative: 10


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag's Init: 10
1d20+2=10


----------



## Yttermayn

Ooc: Roderic is the only one who knows something is up.   Groks init is up first. 
Leif 20
John 13
Tuk 10
Grok 10
Roderic 7


----------



## Leif

*Grok, L2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor, AC 17, HP 20/20*

Unaware of anything at all, Grok holds his action.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John stands around in his usual state of cluelessness.http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0003.html


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia follows the group. She looks back at the room they've come from before entering the "garden".

init (1d20+7=12)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk walks ready to fight whatever lies ahead.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag continues to walk forward, axe ready, and oblivious to danger.


----------



## Yttermayn

Roderic's movement slows as he focuses, watching the others advance further into the dead garden.  Rosalia sees nothing of note in the room they just left, but she does see that Roderic is doing... something "Paladiny".

OOC: Roderic's up

Leif 20
John 13
Rosalia 12
Tuk 10
Grok 10
Roderic 7


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: If everybody's busy with holidays, or healing (ahem, Scott) or other stuff, I totally get it.  Me too.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  That sums it up well for me, too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sensing something isn't right, Scrag continues to sniff around and glare into corners as he holds his axe tight.

OOC: Perception Check resulted in a 20 this time: 
1d20+1=20


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: yup, still healing.


----------



## Helfdan

((Sorry, was crazy busy at work this weekend))

Roderic continues to move forward slowly as he tries to get a better sense of this new evil.  "Careful, friends.  Some new devilry awaits in this garden."  His voice is calm despite the dire words.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag hears a slight movement from above, out of sight on top of the bramble walls. (10 feet high)

OOC: Roderic senses the presence of twelve evil things, half of which are more powerfully evil than the other.  Grok is up.

Leif 20
M1 20
M2 16
M3 15
John 13
M4 13
Rosalia 12
Tuk 10
Grok 10
Scrag 10
M5 9
Roderic 7
M6 7
M7-12 1


----------



## Leif

*Grok, L2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor, AC 17, HP 20/20*

Grok, seeing no foes, holds his actikon for the time  being.  "We got bad dudes a-coming, wha???"

[sblock=Yttermayn]Grok has the 20 initiative not Leif. [/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

Grok's words are prescient, because half a heartbeat later there is movement above.  Three heavy thumps are heard as things fall to the floor from the tops of the walls. The stench of carrion follows.  The things on the ground start moving.  Grok and/or John is up! 
Ooc: Ah yes, I will fix that when I'm on my desktop.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> Grok and/or John is up! .



 John looks to see what dropped the stink bombs, grabs a crossbow bolt and prepares to cast launch bolt at what ever is throwing them.

ready action: cast launch bolt at what ever is throwing the stink bombs


----------



## Leif

*Grok, L2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor, AC 17, HP 20/20*

Grok savors the aroma for a moment before he remembers that he is not supposed to like the stink.  "Mmmm, smell like home to Grok.  Oh, wait, Grok me not supposed to like!  Hey, who do that?  Show self and take whuppin'!"  Grok hefts his mace menacingly and prepares to deal some punishment.


----------



## Yttermayn

John looks up from where the large, moving, stinking thing is squirming to see what dropped it.  He glimpses a small figure regaining its footing and mutters his will into a crossbow bolt, sending it flying toward the figure.

OOC: Please roll John's attack/dmg/whatever...

Grok 20
M1 20
M2 16
M3 15
John 13
M4 13
Rosalia 12
Tuk 10
Scrag 10
M5 9
Roderic 7
M6 7
M7-12 1


----------



## Scott DeWar

1d20+3=19, 1d8=2

The bolt rises and flies with purpose, seemingly of its own will.


----------



## Yttermayn

There is a sharp bark of pain from the figure.  Almost at the same time, another squirming, stinking package is delivered.  This time, several of you notice a sickly looking arm flop out and begin moving.  Zombies!

Ooc: Rose and Tuk are up!


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia had heard tales of zombies lurking in the graveyards, so it does take her a moment to understand what's coming at them in the middle of that garden!

When Rosalia finally realizes what's going on, she wonders if they weren't better off with kobolds.

"What.. what are these?? Zombies??"

She steps aside and looks for an angle to hit the most forward undead with her shortbow. A first Arrow starts flying...


OOC
to hit (1d20+2=12, 1d6=2)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk calmly flings his chain to the nearest threat.* "Remain calmed and kill anything that is not us"* is the inspiring speech of the warrior.

15 to hit, 8 dmg


----------



## Leif

*Grok, L2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor, AC 17, HP 20/20*

If there is a foe within his reach, Grok will attack it with his heavy mace:

Grok Smash! (1d20+4=8, 1d8+3=11)  [Ehh, not so much.]


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia's arrow finds it's mark, sliding through the rot-soft flesh of the thing in soiled traveler's clothes.  Her strike is followed up shortly by Tuk's heavy chain blasting into the ribcage and throwing off bits of necrotized flesh.  Internal organs spill out of the torso and a horrific smell rises.  Grok steps forward trying to finish off the zombie, but slips on the mess and misses!  Another plopping sound is heard when another small figure shoves it's rotten payload down into the melee.  This one bursts open on impact, making the floor around it slippery as well as stinky.

OOC: Scrag and Roderic are up!

M1 20
M2 16
M3 15
John 13
M4 13
Rosalia 12
Tuk 10
Grok 10
Scrag 10
M5 9
Roderic 7
M6 7
M7-12 1


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yttermayn said:


> Rosalia's arrow finds it's mark, sliding through the rot-soft flesh of the thing in soiled traveler's clothes.  Her strike is followed up shortly by Tuk's heavy chain blasting into the ribcage and throwing off bits of necrotized flesh.  Internal organs spill out of the torso and a horrific smell rises.  Grok steps forward trying to finish off the zombie, but slips on the mess and misses!  Another plopping sound is heard when another small figure shoves it's rotten payload down into the melee.  This one bursts open on impact, making the floor around it slippery as well as stinky.
> 
> OOC: Scrag and Roderic are up!
> 
> M1 20
> M2 16
> M3 15
> John 13
> M4 13
> Rosalia 12
> Tuk 10
> Grok 10
> Scrag 10
> M5 9
> Roderic 7
> M6 7
> M7-12 1




some of us use the black background, just to let you know.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag says, "If it bleeds, we can kill it."  Then he realizes something.  "Oh... no bleed."

OOC: Scrag attacks the zombie nearest him.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4374031/

Natural 20... confirm crit: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4374035/


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag says, "If it bleeds, we can kill it."  Then he realizes something.  "Oh... no bleed."
> 
> OOC: Scrag attacks the zombie nearest him.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4374031/
> 
> Natural 20... confirm crit: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4374035/












*OOC:*


this is gunna be messy


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The young paladin slashes at the nearest zombie, but misses.  

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4374230/


----------



## Yttermayn

Scrag's axe impacts with such terrific force that the head of the weapon doesn't stop inside the victim.  It keeps going right through the already damaged zombie and cleaves that creature in a fantastic spray of gelatinized blood and viscera.   The thing tries to crawl around for a moment,  trailing it's rotted guts behind it until the animating energy in it finishes gushing out.   Roderic makes a half hearted stab at the thing,  just to be sure.  One more more zombie gets rolled over the edge and into the fray.  It crawls along with the remaining zombies as they advance and pile up behind each other in an effort to get at Rosalia's tender flesh... Or anyone else's. 

M1 20 (deploy zombomb) 
M2 16 (deploy zombomb)
M3 15 (deploy zombomb)
John 13
M4 13 (deploy zombomb)
Rosalia 12 (shoots,  hits for 2 z11) 
Tuk 10 (whip hit z11 for 8)
Grok 10 (miss) 
Scrag 10 (axe crit hit double nat 20! Kills Z11&12 )
M5 9 (deploy zombomb)
Roderic 7 (miss) 
M6 7 (deploy zombomb)
Z7-10 1 (move) 
Z11-12 dead


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


I am curious to know if the zombies are grouped in a way that caltrops would be useable against them?


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Use your fireball wizard! Hahaha!"* Tuk laughs, although briefly, his face returning to the stoic stone wall it usually is.


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am curious to know if the zombies are grouped in a way that caltrops would be useable against them?




You are effectively in a 10 ft wide passage with the zombies blocking further movement forward and archers above.  If you threw them amid the zombies they can be effective.  They do 1 pt of damage and slow movement.  You will need to roll to hit for them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Fireball on a few zombies? huh, what a waste. " he points with his right hand and with authority says, "CALTROPS ." A field of caltrops grows under the walking undead.

Attack: 1d20+3=22 pretty sure i hit that!


----------



## Yttermayn

Nasty little spiked devices spring into existence amid the walking corpses.  Though they feel no pain, the clumsy creatures have greater mechanical difficulty moving with oddly shaped metal bits stuck in their feet.  Every time they try to move, the caltrops twist and pry out chunks of flesh and bone, weakening the creatures.  One of the bad guys up on top of the hedge leans out to launch a bolt at Grok.  The bolt hits Grok Squarely, but fortunately isn't critical.

OOC: Rosalia and Tuk are up!

M1 20
M2 16
M3 15
John 13
M4 13 (Crossbow Hits Grok , nat20 for 8)
Rosalia 12
Tuk 10
-8 Grok 10
Scrag 10
M5 9
Roderic 7
M6 7
-1 (caltrops, -1 each round) M7-12 1


----------



## Leif

*Grok, L2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor, AC 17, HP 12/20*

OOC:  It might not have been a crit, but it sure hurt like he##!

"Hey, you lizard-breeding, egg-sucking son of a crippled mudhen, what Grok did to *you*??


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Out of my way you filth!"* Tuk grunted and scowled, throwing his wicked chain in a wide arc to rip the head of one of the zombies.
25 to hit, 8 damage


----------



## Yttermayn

Tuk's chain wraps around the zombie's neck and rips back off.  The decayed flesh just sloughs off though.  Instead of decapitation, the thing's fleshless neck allows its head bob around sickeningly.

OOC: Went ahead with Tuk's attack, doubt his and Roses attacks will interfere much.  May be a bit before Amaury checks in, O've been awol a few weeks.

M1 20
M2 16
M3 15
John 13
M4 13 (Crossbow Hits Grok , nat20 for 8)
Rosalia 12
Tuk 10
-8 Grok 10
Scrag 10
M5 9
Roderic 7
M6 7
-9  Z7 1 (caltrops, -1 each round, -8 Tuk chain)
-1 Z8 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)
-1 Z9 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)
-1 Z10 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)
-1 Z11 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)
-1 Z12 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)


----------



## Leif

*Grok, L2 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor, AC 17, HP 12/20*

Grok attacks the zombie that mauled him.

attacking zombie (1d20+4=9, 1d8+3=8)

Unfortunately, the zombie left its right thumbnail in Grok's eye, so his attack is somewhat impaired.


----------



## Yttermayn

Leif said:


> Grok attacks the zombie that mauled him.
> 
> attacking zombie (1d20+4=9, 1d8+3=8)
> 
> Unfortunately, the zombie left its right thumbnail in Grok's eye, so his attack is somewhat impaired.




Ooc: FYI, Grok was hit by a crossbow bolt, not a zombie.  Either way, oh well.

Scrag and Rosalia are (still) up!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag moves to help his companion, swinging his axe wildly and uncomfortably close.  Scrag helpful!  Scrag help Grok!"

OOC: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4422069/
19 to hit, 17 damage


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia looks for the point of origin of the bolt shot.

If she finds it, she will fire an Arrow or else fire at the forthcoming zombies.

In either case, she misses her shot completely.


----------



## Yttermayn

Rosalia sees movement near the top of the bramble wall where the shot came from and lobs an arrow at it.  The arrow disappears into overgrowth unimpeded.  
Grok ineffectually swipes at his attacker, but then Scrag comes in and lops the thing in half in an almost casual manner.
More movement atop the brambles and a bolt slashes down at the group.  Scrag is gouged critically but fortunately only in the thick slabs of belly fat.

OOC: Roderic is up!

M1 20
M2 16
M3 15
John 13
M4 13 (Crossbow Hits Grok , nat20 for 8)
Rosalia 12 (Shoots, miss)
Tuk 10 (8 damage to z7)
-8 Grok 10 (miss)
-4 Scrag 10 (destroys Z8, takes crit crossbow bolt for 4)
M5 9 (hits Scrag crit for 4)
Roderic 7
M6 7
-9 Z7 1 (caltrops, -1 each round, -8 Tuk chain -)
-1Z9 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)
-1Z10 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)
-1Z11 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)
-1Z12 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)
Dead Z8 1 (caltrops, -1 each round)


----------



## Scott DeWar

OOC: its a bramble, not a wall? ach! I have an idea when its my turn!


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic slashes desperately at the nearest Zombie!

15 to hit, 7 damage


----------



## Yttermayn

Scott DeWar said:


> OOC: its a bramble, not a wall? ach! I have an idea when its my turn!




It's a wall of brambles.  Think British hedgerow with thorns.   And they are on top of it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: Is it our turn yet? If it is, then when things are dire, its time for a pyre of bramble fire!


----------



## Amaury

ooc: hi, I guess this game is over?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I still keep my nose here.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Nobody nose.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm here as well


----------



## Leif

Deuce Traveler said:


> Nobody nose.



...The trouble with his seed.

Nobody nose his (wheel-)barrow


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The blade of Roderic's longsword catches the nearest zombie underneath its jaw, and the strength of the paladin's muscles ensures the upward path of his weapon continues unceasingly until it cleaves through the creature's brainpan.  Without even a moan, the zombie collapses in front of him.  Rosalia has a close call, however, as the zombie critically wounded by Tuk's chain stumbles towards her.  Before it can slam a fist into her side, it steps on several more caltrops and begins to stumble.  The stumble turns into an outright catastrophe for it, as it strikes its knees hard onto the ground, followed by a flop onto its chest.  The brittleness from its age and condition results in an absolute disassembling of its body.  Pieces of it twitch twice, and then it lays still.

A crossbow bolt is fired from the darkness at Rosalia, however the nimble rogue slips to one side as she hears the twang of the crossbow, and makes its avoidance seem easy.  The creature swears in a small, yipping voice that Rosalia recognizes to be a kobold dialect.

The two remaining zombies attack next, one against Tuk and another against Roderic.  The one striking Tuk just barely hits the fighter with a glancing blow, which the man is able to shake, although it causes Tuk to hit back with an attack of opportunity.  (I believe since the zombie has to close with Tuk, and Tuk's weapon has a increment range of 1 square, the zombie causes Tuk to attack with an AOO.  If Tuk hits and kills the zombie, he can ignore the 3hps of damage.  If he misses, the zombie's strike does three hps of damage.  If I am wrong about this let me know.)

The second zombie absolutely shocks Roderic with a savage side punch to his head which would have made a championship boxer proud.  The blow strikes with critical savagery, dropping Roderic to near unconsciousness and opening a gushing wound along his head.  The paladin is down and any attempt to move or defend himself would cause him to start bleeding out.  The zombie stands over the fallen paladin, teeth bared and ready to feed upon his victim.

Three more crossbow bolts are fired, one at John, one at Grok, and one at Scrag.  The first barely misses John and the conjurer can feel the wind from the passing bolt go by.  The kobold firing at Grok misses so badly that the half-orc didn't even realize he was targeted.  A final bolt was fired well enough to strike Scrag if he had been standing still, but the troll is so happily slaughtering his enemies in battle that he makes a difficult, quickly moving target.

OOC: Roderic is going to need some clerical healing before that zombie chomps into him.  Unfortunately for him he will have to wait a bit, for the next turn belongs to the conjurer.  John is up!

M1 20 (missed John)
M2 16 (missed Grok)
M3 15 (missed Scrag)
John 13
-2 M4 13
Rosalia 12 
-3? (maybe) Tuk 10 
-8 Grok 10 
-4 Scrag 10 
M5 9 
-12 Roderic 7 (Killed a zombie, but a second one drops Roderic down to 0 hps)
M6 7 (misses Rosalia)
-2 Z11 1 (caltrops, -1 each round, scored hit vs Tuk for 3 total hps of damage)
-2 Z12 1 (caltrops, -1 each round, scored critical hit vs Roderic for 12 total hps of damage)
Dead Z8 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z10 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z7 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z9 1 (Killed by Roderic/John)

OOC: Our first IC post in five months!  I am taking over DM duties while MasqueradingVampire is retaking over Scrag again (probably).  MV is the new handle of Scrag's original creator, crazy_monkey1956.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

The warrior is quick to react at the approaching zombie. He grins at his superior tactical prowess while lashing at the stupid undead with his barbed chain. The weapon loops around the walking corpse and what's left is to pull. And Tuk loves pulling. A disgusting noise follows the brutal pull.

AoO: 19 to hit, 6 damage, damn, two 1 on the damage roll.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk's attack critically wounds the zombie, but does not stop it as it strikes him.

OOC: Tuk didn't fell the zombie, so he still takes 3 hps of damage, though the next hit the zombie takes will likely finish it.  John still up.

M1 20 (missed John)
M2 16 (missed Grok)
M3 15 (missed Scrag)
John 13
-2 M4 13
Rosalia 12 
-3 Tuk 10 
-8 Grok 10 
-4 Scrag 10 
M5 9 
-12 Roderic 7 (Killed a zombie, but a second one drops Roderic down to 0 hps)
M6 7 (misses Rosalia)
-8 Z11 1 (caltrops, -1 each round, scored hit vs Tuk for 3 total hps of damage)
-2 Z12 1 (caltrops, -1 each round, scored critical hit vs Roderic for 12 total hps of damage)
Dead Z8 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z10 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z7 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z9 1 (Killed by Roderic/John)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Sorry guys, meant to do this yesterday, but was exhausted from the day's activities.

John draws a crossbow bolt and summons force to launch the bolt from his hand. The bolt flies true to its target: the zombie leaning over to lunch on Rodrick.
1d20+3=18
[roll=damage]1d8[/roll]


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: carp! let me try this again . . . . .
[roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John's crossbow bolt flies true, tearing through the skull.  The damage dealt to the zombie brings it down harmlessly next to Roderic, ensuring the paladin's safety.

A kobold from somewhere in the shadows now sees the conjurer as a real threat and he fires at John, badly wounding the spellcaster.

OOC: -4 hps to John.  He only has three left.  Rosalia, Tuk, Grok and Scrag are all up!  There is only one zombie left, ready to fall for good.  There are six kobolds still standing about 30 feet from you, trying to stay partially hidden in the shadows ahead, and mostly failing as you can see their silhouettes when they stand to fire.

M1 20 (missed John)
M2 16 (missed Grok)
M3 15 (missed Scrag)
-4 John 13 (killed zombie, hit by M4 kobold)
-2 M4 13 (shot John for 4hps of damage)
Rosalia 12 
-3 Tuk 10 
-8 Grok 10 
-4 Scrag 10 
M5 9 
-12 Roderic 7 (Killed a zombie, but a second one drops Roderic down to 0 hps)
M6 7 (misses Rosalia)
-8 Z11 1 (caltrops, -1 each round, scored hit vs Tuk for 3 total hps of damage)
Dead Z12 1 (killed by John)
Dead Z8 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z10 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z7 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z9 1 (Killed by Roderic/John)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag charges at the kobolds, playing up the raging, frothing troll image a bit.

_OOC: Would someone be kind enough to provide a link to Scrag's most recent stats?_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scrag is here:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Dragon-Cult&p=4659444&viewfull=1#post4659444

John cries out in pain then, "Kobold, over there!" Blood is dripping down the arm he is pointing with.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

_OOC: Thanks!
_
Scrag greataxe attack and damage vs. nearest kobold. (1d20+6=25,  1d12+7=12)


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP 20/20*

Grok strides forward to attack a pesky little, scaly, gross kobold:
mace attack vs. kobold (1d20+4=12, 1d6+4=7)


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

With the last ounce of his strength, the young paladin calls upon the blessings of Heironeous to staunch the worst of his wound.  ((Lay on hands to heal 4 HP))


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*"Sure, leave old Tuk to deal with the old enemies, so you can have fun with something that bleeds."*
The warrior scowls, before lashing out with the spiked chain at the remaining walking dead.

18 to hit AC for 6 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler

As his friends charge forward, Tuk finishes off the final zombie while John ceases his concentration on his caltrop spell, allowing it to dissipate.  Scrag destroys the first kobold in an unrecognizable mass of black goo and scales.  Grok caves the cranium in of another.  Roderic is able to heal himself of enough damage that he can shakily stand back up.  There appear to be only four kobolds left, yipping in terror as they struggle to reload their crossbows.

OOC: Still awaiting Rosalia's turn.  [MENTION=28412]Amaury[/MENTION].  Then we go back to the top of the combat order.

M1 20 (missed John)
M2 16 (missed Grok)
M3 15 (missed Scrag)
-4 John 13 (killed zombie, hit by M4 kobold)
-2 M4 13 (shot John for 4hps of damage)
Rosalia 12 
-3 Tuk 10 (killed zombie)
-8 Grok 10 (killed kobold)
-4 Scrag 10 (killed kobold)
Dead M5 9 (Killed by Scrag)
-8 Roderic 7 (Healed self for + 4hps)
Dead M6 7 (Killed by Grok)
Dead Z11 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z12 1 (killed by John)
Dead Z8 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z10 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z7 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z9 1 (Killed by Roderic/John)


----------



## Amaury

ooc: hi, sorry was on holiday. thanks for picking  it up!! 


Rosalia gains some comfort in seeing that her comrades seem to do their job well and that the zombies ranks are getting thinner and thinner. But still more kobolds. Still more fighting in this endless underground maze.

A bit mechanically she picks another Arrow and aims at one of the crossbow kobolds. The arrow is let loose but misses its target by a couple of inches.



OOC2
to hit (1d20+1=10)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rosalia just barely misses the kobold she was aiming at, as her munition just barely sales over the shoulder of the small humanoid.  Three of the remaining kobolds return fire, each aiming at a previous target they had chosen last round.  The first misses John quite badly, most likely due to panic.  The second bolt digs a narrow furrow into Grok's arm, and although it is not a life threatening injury, his wounds are beginning to accumulate.  The third bolt from the last kobold doesn't even leave the creature's crossbow, as neglect of proper equipment care results in the weapon's string breaking.  The kobold kneels down in a futile attempt to make quick repairs.

OOC: John is up!  I would suggest going after kobold M4, but what do I know.

M1 20 (missed John)
M2 16 (hit Grok for 2hps of damage)
M3 15 critical miss against Scrag, broke crossbow string)
-4 John 13 
-2 M4 13 
Rosalia 12 
-3 Tuk 10 
-10 Grok 10 
-4 Scrag 10 
Dead M5 9 (Killed by Scrag)
-8 Roderic 7 
Dead M6 7 (Killed by Grok)
Dead Z11 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z12 1 (killed by John)
Dead Z8 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z10 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z7 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z9 1 (Killed by Roderic/John)


----------



## Leif

*Grok*

OOC:  I beg your pardon, but Grok was at full hp before this hit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John . . . . thinking . . . . .grrrr, all out of useable spells.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Leif said:


> OOC:  I beg your pardon, but Grok was at full hp before this hit.




OOC: Ok, I'll review the combat once more.  I've been copying and pasting Ytterman's old scoresheet, and Grok had a -8 next to his name before he took the current hit.  Had he been injured in a past battle, perhaps?  I'll have to see when the party last rested and backtrack a bit.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John is getting frustrated. He is out of useable offensive spells with the exception of that one bastard . . .

Cast acid splash

[roll0]

forgot to roll damage

1d3=3


----------



## Leif

*Grok status*



Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Ok, I'll review the combat once more.  I've been copying and pasting Ytterman's old scoresheet, and Grok had a -8 next to his name before he took the current hit.  Had he been injured in a past battle, perhaps?  I'll have to see when the party last rested and backtrack a bit.  I'll get back to you.











*OOC:*


No.  Grok is currently at full hp according to my records.  He had been down 3 hp recently, but he used his Domain (Healing) power to heal those three points.

But, hey, you're the DM now, so just adjust the damage inflicted upon Grok in the current round to make his current hp total go from 20 (before the 2 hp hit, which may be adjusted upward) down to what you think it should be.  I dunno, that seems like the easy way to do it to me....  According to my records, after the 2 hp hit just inflicted, he has 18 remaining hp.  If you rule that Grok should have 1 hp, well, then, I'm sure you can take it from there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John's magic flies true, impacting the already injured kobold and killing it painfully as a jet of acid hits it in the chest and melts a portion of its cavity.  The splash damage hits the arm of a kobold next to it.

OOC: Rosalia, Tuk, Grok and Scrag up.  Kobolds M1-M3 are all that are left.

M1 20 (missed John)
M2 16 (hit Grok for 2hps of damage)
-1 M3 15 critical miss against Scrag, broke crossbow string)
-4 John 13 (Killed kobold M4, injured kobold M3)
Dead M4 13
Rosalia 12
-3 Tuk 10
-2 Grok 10
-4 Scrag 10
Dead M5 9 (Killed by Scrag)
-8 Roderic 7
Dead M6 7 (Killed by Grok)
Dead Z11 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z12 1 (killed by John)
Dead Z8 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z10 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z7 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z9 1 (Killed by Roderic/John)

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Dragon-Cult-quot-(IC)-2/page123#ixzz3BDpwjArA


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag waits a moment.  Though his thinking process wasn't terribly complex, he knew that sometimes prisoners could be useful...as provisions if nothing else.  If the others decide to kill the last few kobolds, he will merrily join in.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP 18/20???  1/20??? somewhere in between?*









*OOC:*


Still awaiting your decision on how many HP Grok currently has.  Until then, i'll keep my calculated total as well as your implied total.







Grok attacks Kobold # 2 with his deadly, scaly-bugger-crushing mace of doom.
Attacking kobold # 2 (1d20+4=21, 1d6+4=5)


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia doesn't pause, wanting to see these kobolds and zombies out her sight, and fires another arrow at one of the kobolds.

She lets a "Yeep" as the arrow hits the shoulder of the kobold!


OOC
shortbow (1d20+4=14)
dmg (1d6=3)


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

Satisfied with the quick work he made out of the last zombie, Tuk sprints forward, lashing his chain in a wide circle, just above his team mates and on the second spin, he brings it down on one of the kobolds!

23 to hit, 10 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The rest of the battle flows quickly, with Rosalia, Tuk and Grok finishing off the last kobolds.  All is now quiet except for the sound of your heavy breathing and the final death rattles of the kobolds.

Now that you have some light, the dead 'zombies' deliver a new terror upon you, however.  As you take a closer look at them you see that they are not short, stout human zombies but instead taller, elongated kobolds with muscles so overdeveloped that they have ripped through their torn, scaly skin.  Blackened, worm-filled blood spills and writhes through the tears and through the wounds you have inflicted.  The head of these kobolds have shouter snouts, but foot-long necks and squashed faces.  Each has a mutated tail, but something has gone very wrong with each ranging from forked tails to those that end in clover shapes or continue to drip black goo.

The kobold crossbowmen are also mutated, but it appears that their mutations are more limited.  Their feet are curved talons like a birds and their ears are longer.  Each of the crossbow wielders wears a cheap, gold-tinted medallion.

OOC: Hit points won't matter as I'm going to have the party rest here, heal up, and calculate XP to see if any of you have levelled-up.

Dead M1 20 (Killed by Tuk)
Dead M2 16 (Killed by Grok)
Dead M3 15 (killed by Rosalia)
-4 John 13 (Killed kobold M4, injured kobold M3)
Dead M4 13
Rosalia 12 (Killed Kobold M3)
-3 Tuk 10 (Killed Kobold M1)
-2 Grok 10 (Killed Kobold M2)
-4 Scrag 10
Dead M5 9 (Killed by Scrag)
-8 Roderic 7
Dead M6 7 (Killed by Grok)
Dead Z11 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z12 1 (killed by John)
Dead Z8 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z10 1 (killed by Scrag/John)
Dead Z7 1 (Killed by Tuk/John)
Dead Z9 1 (Killed by Roderic/John)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

After looking at the bodies, Scrag rethinks his dinner plans.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John starts collecting weapons and ammo and places them in a pile


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

Grok gives Jon a hand with the weapon-and-ammo-gathering chores, and even lets Jon boss him around a little.  He also looks to see if any of them have any armor or shields, and gathers those if they are present.  Grok notes anything else on the bodies like jewelry or pouches or anything.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*"Ah, the plot thickens." *Notes Tuk, before delivering a kick to one of the corpses. He grins *"... but our mission is still the same. Eradicate anything we found."*


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia breathes happily as the battle ends. She walks about the room looking for arrows to recover and goes back to the bodies of the kobolds. She notices the medallion and shares this with her companions: "Peeww they are so disgusting.. look at their bodies.. the mutation.. like some kind of devilish curse!.. Humm look they all seem to have a golden medallion... What is this?"

She checks the medallions for any symbol without touching them and does a rather quick check of the crossbowmen bodies, barely touching them. "Can someone check if the medallions are magical? If not, that may give us some clue on what cult they belong to.."

If the medallions are not magical, she'll collect them.




Voda Vosa said:


> *"Ah, the plot thickens." *Notes Tuk, before delivering a kick to one of the corpses. He grins *"... but our mission is still the same. Eradicate anything we found."*




When Tuk talks she replies with irony : "Oooh my deeear Tuk, all these monstrosities do not seem to quench your thirst for blood.. what a pity.. humm, actually I thought we were here to solve the mystery rather than exterminate.. Have you understood what's going on here my deeear Tuk??" Please enlight us!

ooc: some knowledge checks with medallion if needed.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

Tuk smirks *"And here I was thinking you got some brain underneath all that carefully tended hair. Isn't it obvious? There's some sort of evil magic at work here, something corrupting the inhabitants of these caves. What you do with a plague? Kill everything and everyone that has it. And perhaps we could find the origin. And kill it as well. After all that cumbersome work is done, we charge the town an obscene amount of money for our services. Sounds reasonable, eh?"*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

_"No."
_
The single word utterance is accompanied by Scrag's gnarled and clawed finger pointing at the infected areas of some of their own companions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

A disgusting search of the kobolds results in little else but nausea.  The six gold-plated medallions are worth around 10 gp each, and are decorated with images of humanoid beings of various shapes and sizes kneeling down in supplication to bulbous forms with multiple eyes and teeth-filled mouths, or worm-like masses erupting from pits and walls.  Although there is no magic detected on the medallions, the paladin notices that each radiates with a faint taint of evil.  You do also find a strange etched in the medallions.  John recognizes it as the symbol of the ancient wizard known as Tsathzar Rho.

At one time, this seems to have been a great chamber which served as a personal garden.  Magical stones in the ceiling still dimly pulse with the sunlight-giving magic that had long ago fed the vegetation.  Now all you see are the twisted remains of trees and shrubs, and a dried fountain with several skeletons of long dead birds.  The soil is gray and gritty like ash.  The cobblestoned path still remains from happier times, winding through the garden areas.

Strangely, several large black and thorny vines still remain along the edges of the cobblestoned path, blocking your view of sections between you and the walls.  Each thorn seems sticky with a black, gooish excretion.    Just beyond the largest nestle of black vines and in the northwest corner of the room can just barely be seen a liquid-filled pool with some still objects floating on the top, but it is hard to see anything else passed the vegetation unless you want to push, cut or burn your way past the thick vines.

A small structure of black rock stands in the center of this dark garden.  It is square and has a wide door frame with no door.  A staircase leading further down into the depths of this dungeon can be seen just passed the door frame opening.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Scrag is right. Some of us are infected too. We need to reverse the infection. As for the medlion, . . . . ."

Detect Magic


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

The young paladin shakes his head, still somewhat dizzy from the fearsome blow the zombie had dealt him.  He leans on his sword as the others search the cavern.  "Handle those medallions as little as possible, friends.  They are tainted."  

On noticing the stairs, he nods grimly.  "Our path is clear, it seems."


----------



## Scott DeWar

John is able to read for a magic aura with out touching them.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*



Voda Vosa said:


> Tuk smirks *"And here I was thinking you got some brain underneath all that carefully tended hair. Isn't it obvious? There's some sort of evil magic at work here, something corrupting the inhabitants of these caves. What you do with a plague? Kill everything and everyone that has it. And perhaps we could find the origin. And kill it as well. After all that cumbersome work is done, we charge the town an obscene amount of money for our services. Sounds reasonable, eh?"*



"How much you want charge them, Tuk?  Just everyday half-orc sh*t-your-pants gross, or _reallly_ obscene amount??"



MasqueradingVampire said:


> _"No."_
> The single word utterance is accompanied by Scrag's gnarled and clawed finger pointing at the infected areas of some of their own companions.



"Yeah, Grok forget -- him/me gots it, too.  Sufferin' Crud!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The medallions are indeed strange.  They radiate evil, but do not radiate as magic when John casts his spell.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*"Ah yes, there's that too."* Tuk says simply. Then, to Grok *"Let's say I plan on retiring after this."*


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*



Voda Vosa said:


> Tuk says to Grok *"Let's say I plan on retiring after this."*



"Sound good.  Me do same as you."


----------



## Amaury

Voda Vosa said:


> Tuk smirks *"And here I was thinking you got some brain underneath all that carefully tended hair. Isn't it obvious? There's some sort of evil magic at work here, something corrupting the inhabitants of these caves. What you do with a plague? Kill everything and everyone that has it. And perhaps we could find the origin. And kill it as well. After all that cumbersome work is done, we charge the town an obscene amount of money for our services. Sounds reasonable, eh?"*




Rosalia unconsciously strokes her hair as Tuk mentions her well tended hair. She has a cold smile and replies: "ahh, I see. you've got no more clue than when you entered this place. Not surprised. 

But I like your conclusion. I like it, especially "obscene amount of money". That's only fair... Oh look, I broke another nail, damn it!"



Taking advice from Scrag and Helfdan, Rosalia refrains from picking the medallions. 

"Something went wrong in this place, awfully wrong.." she comments as she walks. "Humm maybe we should check that lake overthere before venturing further down.." she replies to Helfdan's comment.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*"Yeah... Perhaps our acid throwing wizard can do something about those vines eh? I don't think setting them on fire would be wise in an enclosed environment."* Tuk suggests


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Rodrick, You detect taint, but I do not detect magic. They would need to be cleansed before we could sell them."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I will try to do an update if I can on my travels, but I will be on vacation until Tuesday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

cool runnings mahn!


----------



## Amaury

"So what d'you say boys?? Down the stairs or first check the pond?? Might give us some clues? Or maybe be an opportunity for Tuk to eradicate more??" Rosalia asks as she replaces recovered arrows in her quiver with a smile on her face.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

"Grok go either place to kill stuff."


----------



## Scott DeWar

*This is all OOC . . . . .*

This is knowen and mentioned, I am guessing:

  Although there is no magic detected on the medallions, the paladin  notices that each radiates with a faint taint of evil.  You do also find  a strange etched in the medallions.  John recognizes it as the symbol  of the ancient wizard known as Tsathzar Rho.

I am guessing this is pool  mentioned:

   Just beyond the largest nestle of black vines and in the northwest  corner of the room can just barely be seen a liquid-filled pool with  some still objects floating on the top, but it is hard to see anything  else passed the vegetation unless you want to push, cut or burn your way  past the thick vines.



And this is the stairs down:

A small structure of black rock stands in the center of this dark  garden.  It is square and has a wide door frame with no door.  A  staircase leading further down into the depths of this dungeon can be  seen just passed the door frame opening.



For starters, I did not see the post this came from as it was posted at the same moment as I had!

I, as a player am hearing all kinds of alarm bells hounding - Basic player paranoia - 

1. all of the dead or well defined vegetation

2. log dead bird skeletons in that empty fountain

3.  Each thorn seems sticky with a black, gooish excretion.

4. small structure of black rock stands in the center of this dark garden

5. The soil is gray and gritty like ash


These all things catch my eye as a player. I will now re-post this in the ooc thread . . . .


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag waits, content to allow sharper minds than his own make the decisions.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

"Scrag, you want we arm wrestle while them thinks?"  Now THAT'S a bored half-orc who will arm wrestle a troll!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

_"Arm...wrestle?"_  This was apparently a concept the troll was not familiar with as he mimed wrestling like a bear, trying to understand what the half-orc was talking about.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

'Never mind.  You probably hurt me, anyway."


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

Roderic nod at Rosalia.  "We may as well check the pool first...  but we shall have to go down those steps regardless, I believe. "


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

'You first, Roderick.  Me be some behind you."









*OOC:*


If the previous ruling still stands and Grok is almost out of HP, can we rest soon or something?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


 or is it safe to rest right where we are at?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: If you want to check out the pool please let me know how you are getting past the vines.

I am going to strongly suggest the party hole up and rest here, since this is a pretty defensible position and I assume you are about to start exploring the next level.

I apologize for the delayed response, but just about the whole household had been sick this week, so I had a kid up at different times and wasn't able to sit down on the computer to get some of this work done.  Basically, I am almost sure that everyone here should be third level now, but I am trying to back that up by measuring past encounter levels.  Working that now and I hope I can finish it within the next 30 minutes to an hour.

Edit: Ok, for the last encounter you went up against 6 enemies of 1/4 CL each and 6 enemies of 2 CL each.  Using a d20 calculator for six level 2 characters results in 675 XP each.  That should take each PC past 3,000 XPs.   Therefore each of you should now be third level.  So unless anyone believes my math is off, this would be a good time for you all to update your character sheets with your advancements.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Gallery)-Yttermayn-s-Saga-of-the-Dragon-Cult

I based my math off of this last updated XP page of Ytterman's, and the fact that our last completed encounter was the only one he had not used to update that page.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

_OOC: Do you happen to have the Troll progression Scrag was using?  My original version is on an old and mostly dead computer (I neglected to bring over my old files from that beast before retiring it)._


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> Edit: Ok, for the last encounter you went up against 6 enemies of 1/4 CL each and 6 enemies of 2 CL each.  Using a d20 calculator for six level 2 characters results in 675 XP each.  That should take each PC past 3,000 XPs.   Therefore each of you should now be third level.  So unless anyone believes my math is off, this would be a good time for you all to update your character sheets with your advancements.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Gallery)-Yttermayn-s-Saga-of-the-Dragon-Cult
> 
> I based my math off of this last updated XP page of Ytterman's, and the fact that our last completed encounter was the only one he had not used to update that page.




 gee, I figured we were level 4! !  just kidding 

John yawns and stretches. " I think this is the perfect spot to rest. What do you guys think?"

ooc: as an aside, should we advance our characters then?


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia nods at the proposal. "Humm, ok then, let's have a rest, we've earned it."

She goes and looks for an open spot without too much vegetation around and unpacks her stuff getting ready for a nap.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

Grok finds a tree, takes a leak, and,  without saying a word, flops down in some soft vegetation under a _different_ tree to wait for the women to bring him some food and drink.



OOC:  Me, chauvanist??  Surely not!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag sits abruptly where he was standing.  His eyes unfocus, as if he's staring off into space, though what he might be daydreaming about is anyone's guess.  Perhaps its food as he starts to drool slightly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

MasqueradingVampire said:


> _OOC: Do you happen to have the Troll progression Scrag was using?  My original version is on an old and mostly dead computer (I neglected to bring over my old files from that beast before retiring it)._




OOC: I'll see what I can dig up on my old computer.

If the party is settling in, what will be the watch order in case of random encounters?


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic remains standing.  "I shall take the first watch then, my friends."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

"Grok take second."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag utters, _"Scrag."_

One could assume he's volunteering for third watch, given what Grok just said, but, as always, its a bit difficult to decipher Scrag's monosyllabic utterances.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I can take a 4th watch", offers John


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*I'll take whatever watch. *Tuk states, and drops to the floor, setting up his stuff for the rest.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia ignores these tedious practicalities and concentrates on her nails that seem to be her main concern. She puffes and puffes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Huh. Broke a nail?"


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia raises her left eyebrow at the question but answers showing both her hands: "yes on both hands.. hopefully I can get myself a pair of gloves next time.."

She then tries to find the best position on the ground to get a rest and once found, closes her eyes...


----------



## Scott DeWar

John is about to comment when he realizes she is asleep. 
"I shall memorize a special spell for her," he promises to himself, "Prestidigitation will work for her perfectly." 
With one last spell that can be used against the plants by the pool, he casts it. Then he then rests his mind and drifts off to sleep.

cast Acid splash
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

Grok is already sawing logs, "Skggnnzzzzzzzz!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

John has to toss and turn for a bit to figure out how to muffle out the snoring.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The night progresses without interruption from vicious humanoids, kobold nor otherwise.  However, your sleep is troubled as each of you have nightmares of blackened tendrils constricting around your forms as you sleep.  When you would become half-awake you slapped at yourself only to discover that the tendrils were imagined... or perhaps only detected in the mental between state twixt dream and reality.

Those on watch notice that a gurgling noise is heard every so often from the pond that John cleared the way towards, but nothing ever comes forth from it.  Still, the sounds are foreboding and a great cause of unease.

OOC: I am judging that the party rests long enough to use divine magic in order to completely heal each character, with some extra rest that results in the restoration of all spells.  Go ahead and take a ration off your character sheet.  Let's press on with actions after the morning meal while we wait for character sheets to be finished.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia has a difficult night, harassed by a series of nightmares involving kobolds, black goo, more kobolds and more black goo. Inevitably, she wakes up grumpy and achy as the ground did not offer the best resting surface. She gets even more grumpy as she notices her broken nails first thing.

After a bit of stretching, she grabs some nuts and dried cheese from her backpack and proceeds to eat a bit.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag scratches his posterior and bites his toenails.  His eyes are dark and troubled.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John wakes to a ground mattress that proves to be more comfortable then his bed of his youth, as his family was never rich enough to afford anything other then mattress stuffed with straw.

He sees Rosalia fussing and smiles as he memorizes Prestidigitation into the day's repertoire'. 

[mumble mumble *cast prestidigitation* mumble mumble]

Suddenly all of Rosalia's nails and her hair grows 3 inches. John's eye's grow wide as he forgot to limit the effects. He turn's his attention to his spell book and acts like he saw nothing.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Undaunted by his nightmares, the young paladin arises early and goes down on one knee, his sword-point in the ground before him, to pray to Heironeous for guidance, an thank him for the chance to fight this evil.


----------



## Amaury

"Eeeeeek!!!!" cries Rosalia out as her nails and hair grow suddenly. 

She then turns her face slowly and menacingly towards John. Her eyes are filled with an immense furor! 

"John??... John???..  stop that, now!" 

If some were still asleep, they're not anymore!


ooc: nice one Scott


----------



## Scott DeWar

John buries his face deeper into his book both times his name is called, but jumpsout of his hiding only to be caught with the biggest grin on his face!

"What?" He asks innocently. "You may want to trim those Rose."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

Tuk is violently awaken by Rosalia's screams. Still half sleep the warrior springs to his feet, weapon in hand and hair in disarray. *"Wha? What's going on?!"*


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

"Rosie have female problems?" says a half-awake Grok as he stretches.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag continues to chew on his toenails, then makes a beckoning motion to Rosalia, pointing to her suddenly overlong fingernails, then at his teeth.


----------



## Amaury

Scott DeWar said:


> John buries his face deeper into his book both times his name is called, but jumpsout of his hiding only to be caught with the biggest grin on his face!
> 
> "What?" He asks innocently. "You may want to trim those Rose."





"Very - funny!" replies Rosalia dryly. "Stop this and prepare spells for what may lie in that pond overther. I overheard some noises during the night.."


Rosalia looks at Scrag as he makes his suggestion and replies: "that's a really really kind offer my dear Scrag but I fear these hair and nails aren't exactly real.."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Oh they are very real. You will just need to trim the rough edge off from when they broke and you will have your beautiful nails again." 

He tries to sound cool and collected, but there is a slight quiver in his voice.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia shakes her head in disbelief and just resumes eating her breakfast, somehow adjusting her movements to feed herself properly due to the long nails.

Once she's finished, she cleans herselg a bit, tidies up her backpack. 

She then stands up and draws her dagger. 

She walks towards John with determination, dagger in hand. Her beautiful green eyes express no anger anymore, just a dead cold expression.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag stops mid toenail nibble, toe still mostly in his mouth, watching events unfold, grinning slightly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John drops his book and crab walks away from the dagger wielding rogue, gone is the mirth he held.


----------



## Amaury

"You wanted to laugh?? Let's laugh, now, you stupid entertainer! I'm fed up with all this ! I too want to laugh!" says Rosalia in a cold and ironic voice.

Her posture clearly indicates she's attacking John. Her newly acquired long nails and hair add to the threatening stance of the young rogue.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

It was just to much for the recently awaken warrior to deal with. *"Stop it, stop it now or I'll kill you both, right here, right now, without even blinking!"* He screams. His chain is in his hand and he shakes it for effect. The gory display he made with the kobolds should suffice to apeace both, more importantly Rosalia, who seems to have lost it thanks to John's stupidity. *"Mage, restore her at once, and you woman, don't draw blood for what's not worth it. I'm sick of both your childish behaviour! Sick! Worst than smelling Scrag's feet!"*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag frowns and smells his feet, wondering what the crazy chain-warrior was talking about.  They smelled just fine to Scrag.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*gulp*

With a snap of his fingers the finger nails and hair trim back.


----------



## Amaury

*Nerve wrecked Rose*

Tuk's words resonate in the room. Loud and clear. 

But Rosalia only stops when her nails and hair regain their normal length.

Silence. 

She stands there. A few feet away from John. 

Rosalia's fist is white as it is gripping the dagger so strongly.

Seconds pass.

The fist turns red again as blood runs down through the veins again as she releases her grip slightly.

Suddenly, without a word, Rosalia turns around and walks back to her backpack.

"Bring me more kobolds!! Quick!! Lots of them! Or I'll sure kill one of you!" she shouts angrily on her way back.



ooc: why do we need a DM??


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag noted in his troll brain that he would need to pick a side soon.  He already knew who would have a troll as their ally, but he hoped it wouldn't come to that.  He also noted that being part of a group was far too complicated.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I only wanted to help. the spell worked better then I remembered it should have."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Scrag and Grok, please attempt a DC 15 Perception Check.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

_Scrag is perceptive, yes? (1d20+1=10) - no._


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic*

Roderic just shakes his head and smiles at the exchange.  Well, the levity should do them all good.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric2, AC 17 HP XX/20???*

[roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok
[sblock]
John had burned his way with acid in order to create a path through the brambles to the bubbling pool.  John notices a popping sound from a larger bubble, followed by the scent of sulfur... and something else.  Somehow mixed in the sulfuric smell is also a trace of stinking kobold.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP XX/27???*

"_*Snif*, *snif*, *snif*_ -- Eeeew, Grok smell kobold farts coming from bubbles in pool.  That gross out even a half-orc!"


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*"Kobolds?" *Asks Tuk, already in his armor and sporting his usual stoic face. *"Lets inspect the pool with care then, I'll provide cover"*


----------



## Amaury

*Pretty Rosalia*

Rosalia mocks the announcement. "Kobolds? Ah. I wonder how they look like. Let's have a look!"

She stands up, gathers her stuff and draws her rapier and dagger. "Don't let me at the back! I want my share of killing!!" she proclaims ironically.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag spits out a few toenails and joins Rosalia.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"anywhere away from psyco." mumbles John.


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic covers the rear ranks of the party as they advance.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

As the party crawls closer to the black pool, the smell of kobolds becomes stronger though there are no visible signs of the creatures.  But as you get to the lip of the water's surface you can see that there are nearly a dozen thick, slime-covered stalks that snake from the edges of the pool and are connected to partially submerged pods.

The pods bob gently, although something inside of each of them occasionally twitches and stirs, causing further rippling across the liquid surface of the pool.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag grunts, points at the weird things in the water and says, "Bad plants."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"What do you think? Just whack them with physical weapons or . . . ?"


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia covers her nose to avoid some of the smell. "What is this? What's its functions?" she wonders.

She looks at it, trying to understand what this is. 



ooc: are the pods big enough to contain a kobold?


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Scrag, you've got a big axe, chop the stalks that are outside of the pool, lets hope they die."*Tuk said, studying the plants.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag curls his nose in disgust then hands Tuk the axe, pointing at the strange plant-thing.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*"Oh is the big troll scared? Give'me... seems I have to do everything around here..."* Tuk grunts, after mocking Scrag. He weights the balance of the axe, and then swings it deftly to chop the stalks.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag was used to mockery and ignored the jibes.  He did, however, back away quite a bit, wanting no part of what would happen next.


----------



## Amaury

*Rosalia*

"Tuk? Tuk?? God, why do you always need to smash first??!" reacts Rosalia.

She follows Scrag's example and falls back adopting a defensive stance.


----------



## Scott DeWar

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Scrag was used to mockery and ignored the jibes.  He did, however, back away quite a bit, wanting no part of what would happen next.




"Whatever causes a troll to back off might be good to back away from." Observes the wizard. He backs away too.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP XX/27???*

"Grok not like.  Pods look evil, or at least not good.  Wait, evil IS not good.  Grok confused."


----------



## Scott DeWar

John must be getting paranoid as he lowers his iron rod and turns around slowly. He takes care to keep the business end pointed away from scrag.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The pods do indeed seem large enough to house kobolds, though you do not dwell on the fact long as Tuk's strikes results in the severing of one of the stalks.  The separate pieces quiver and squirm like a cut worm and black ichor sprays all around in Tuk's vicinity.

The pod deflates a bit and sinks deep into the depths of the pool.  A moment later a series of bubbles froths to the top and a gurgling creature flops over the side of the pool and onto shore.  It stumbles forward after the closer Tuk, then falls onto its face into the dark vegetation.  The creature twitches as its breath becomes shallow and stops due to half-formed lungs.

As you take a closer look you realize the goo-covered creature is a only partially mutated kobold, not fully transformed.  For a brief moment, John and Scrag believe they see tiny worms squirming inside the goo of the creature.

OOC: Tuk needs to roll DC 12 Reflex check to avoid being covered in black goo.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag's nose curls in disgust.  Even for a troll, this was disgusting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"yup, scrag. I'll agree"


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

"Holy Heironeous!"  Exclaims Roderic.  "This is the how...  we still need to learn who and why...  and put a stop to this."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

The warrior deftly jumps out of harm's way, his gaze fixed on the kobold gurgling to death at his feet. He slices its skull in half for good measure, and then delivers his axe hack to Scrag. *"There must be a more safe way to kill these plants. They are the means to whatever is going on here."*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag examines the axe, sniffing the blade and scratching a fingernail along the edge.

Scrag looks at Grok and says, "Turn?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Grog, scrag has a good question. Can you turn them?"


----------



## Amaury

Nodding to Roderic's comment, Rosalia adds: "Yes the How. But only a partial How no? I mean: are these kobolds born out of nothing or they're kobolds captured by this.. plant and transformed?.."

She adds: "Let's cut this thing off!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"seeeeeems reasonable. Scrag? will you cut the things there?" John has his staff at the ready. "I can burn the stalks, maybe."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*"Burning would be better, we don't want that black stuff splashing around."* Tuk adds


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I can scorch it, but I do not want Scrag anywhere near it. Just in case I goof on something."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag shakes his head vigorously, "No burn Scrag."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Exactly, no burn scragg."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP XX/27???*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Grog, scrag has a good question. Can you turn them?"



"Grog not know, can usually only turn stuff connected to other plane, like undead connected to Negative Energy Plane.  These may have tie to Elemental Plane of Water or something, so might work, Grog guess.  Worth try.  Grog still think we need rest and heal before next battle, in case somebody get funny idea and want smash something."








*OOC:*


What is Grok's current HP total, anyway?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk had easily dodged the spraying goo, but yet it is still a concern.  Looking at the stalks, you notice that the skin seems quite dry and that it would most likely be quite flammable from any magical or non-magical attempts to burn.

Grog attempts a turn attempt over one of the bobbing pods, but he notices no reaction or other effects.


----------



## Amaury

"Hum we could try to put fire to it but I worry about the fumes.." proposes Rosalia who stays away from the pool. She walks around the pool at a distance, trying to look for more clues.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Well, we could set fire and back away"


----------



## Helfdan

"Indeed.  We should be safe from any fumes if we head down those stairs, as we must."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag obviously doesn't like the idea of burning anything and stays behind everyone else.  If there's anything trolls are afraid of, its fire.


----------



## Voda Vosa

"Do it then, what are you waiting for? A written invitation?" Tuk asks, ready to descend through the stairs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Watch out Scrag." warns John. He aims the staff and blasts the black vines with the iron staff's power when he is sure scrag is clear, as well as everyone else.

[i think this was a scorching ray effect iirc]
[roll=scorching ray]4d6[roll]

huh, something went wrong . . .

4d6=15


----------



## Deuce Traveler

With a lot of effort, the group is able to free up some of the slimy, tangled vines and bundle them close together for John's attack.  He takes carefuly aim and then lets loose, slicing them all with a cauterizing blast from his scorching ray.  A few moments later the black pool bubbles and frothes angrily as several half-mutated kobolds gurgle and flail out of the water in an agonizing attempt to save themselves.  You realize that their lungs were not fully completed and they in effect are sophocated once the vines' nutrients are no longer flowing to them.  It is a horrible spectacle; especially as the kobolds take so long to actually die.

With this last nearby threat neutralized, it seems that an attempt to rest will be much more successful and quiet.

OOC: Everyone earns 500 bonus XP for neutralizing these mutant kobolds before they were formed.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag utters a single sound that sounds vaguely like, "Urk" to emphasize his disgust at the unnatural things.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John too utters sounds of his disgust, but this time they sound more liquid as bile is spewed.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk's expression of disgust is a simple frown. "Lets get down the stairs."


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia looks away as the pool mutants die - if they were ever born.

She still remains puzzled by the whole thing and tries to understand its origin. She asks if anyone detected magic on the area.


ooc: only stairs as an exit?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> With this last nearby threat neutralized, it seems that an attempt to rest will be much more successful and quiet.
> 
> OOC: Everyone earns 500 bonus XP for neutralizing these mutant kobolds before they were formed.



I am not sure but it looks like rest has not happened, but if nothing happens during rest except re doing spells and gaining hit points back, then I guess we can continue?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Amaury said:


> Rosalia looks away as the pool mutants die - if they were ever born.
> 
> She still remains puzzled by the whole thing and tries to understand its origin. She asks if anyone detected magic on the area.
> 
> 
> ooc: only stairs as an exit?




OOC: Only stairs as an exit, or the way you had already come if you want to backtrack and hit any room you hadn't explored previously.  Frankly, I'm planning to have you guys rest, regain hps and spells, then progress down the stairs unless there are any outstanding concerns.


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


That sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good plan to me.



Dittos


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag rest now, smash later.


----------



## Scott DeWar

**Yawn**  "That sounds like a plan."


----------



## Amaury

After checking the pool and its surroundings, Rosalia walks back to the group who apparently needs some rest. 

She takes the first Watch and uses it to go the stairs checking for any traps.



ooc: to me, we had rested. remember the story about Rose nails.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

You make camp further away from the dissolving kobold bodies, set a watch, and finally get some troubled rest.  The time passes uneventfully and you find yourselves awake and prepared for what awaits you down the stairs below.

As you gather yourselves, however, you notice that John has developed a strange growth in the middle of his forehead, similar to the one on Grok's neck.  It itches slightly and John can't help but scratch it a couple of times.  On his second attempt to relieve the sensation, the center of the growth stretches open into a vertical, mucous-dripping slit from whence a pinkish eye can be seen staring from within.  The eye doesn't seem otherwise threatening, and John cannot see through it, but the black, ovular pupil inside follows his companions each time one comes into its view.

The stairs below beckon...

OOC: Need a party order...


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag stares at John's new eye for several moments, then checks his own body for unusual growths.  The troll considers whether being a troll might make him immune to whatever this is.  If so, it might be up to him and him alone to destroy not only whatever is causing this but his companions as well.  This all passes silently through Scrag's mind as he waits for the others, planning on bringing up the rear.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

Grok sees Joh onn's 'new eye' and gets paranoid instantly.  "Does Grok have eye on him neck now, too?" he asks of anyone willing to check his neck.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok's growth feels as if it is slightly larger and harder.  He is not sure what might come of it, but he feels it may occur sooner rather than later.  He is, of course, welcome to poke at it if he would like.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks back at Scrag looking at him, tilting his head owlishly. When Grok asks about wanting a new eye, John he stares blankly, "What new eye? Did scrag lose an eye and grow one back without my knowing about it?" Asks John, clueless as always. "And what is that on your neck anyway, Grok?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amaury said:


> ooc: to me, we had rested. remember the story about Rose nails.



 huh, forgot about that. good point that.

John is a squishy so in the middle, probably behind grok.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

"Grok not know what on  him neck.  Him not see neck good.  John look closer and see what is?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag points at Grok's neck and says, "Is bad."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

"Grok worry.  Him not know what do but cut off, and no good to cut head off.  This just suck!"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag lifts his axe and points at Grok, then at John, struggling with the words, "Quick.  No pain.  If...want?"


----------



## Amaury

In suprise and awe, Rosalia puts her hand on her mouth in reaction to John's third eye apparition!!

She cannot believe her eyes. p)

Then Grok seems to have a similar issue around the neck.

Scared, she starts touching her face, neck, whole body, looking for similar growths..

"Is.. is that the black worms??.." she asks.

"Can it be cured? John? We don't have much time. We need to find a way.."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"This is just fantastic."* Tuk says, obfuscated by the turn of events. *"An eye sprouted from that thing on your forehead Jhon. And you got ... I don't know, black stuff on your neck. This is not good. We could try to burn it with a hot iron, if you can resist the pain. I don't like the way it stares at us." *


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Wait, the eye is not only open, but it stares at you?" asks John incredulously. "Black stuff on my neck? Huh? Wait. Grok, let me look at your neck." John looks at the thing on groks neck, while the eye looks at every one within its field of view.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*



Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Scrag lifts his axe and points at Grok, then at John, struggling with the words, "Quick.  No pain.  If...want?"



"No, not help with axe...yet.  Grok let Scrag know."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Uh, right, no axe yet. Thank you for now Scrag."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The party continues down the long, counter clockwise staircase down.  It goes dozens of feet into the dark depths until the light above is just a faint aura far above your heads, and since it lacks a railing the party is forced to hug the stone wall.  

The air also grows warmer and the walls go from a cobblestone roughness to something slippery that you cannot make out without a light source.  In fact the humidity is giving off a warm signature into the air that seems to also be limiting the effectiveness of infravision.  A low chant also starts to be heard close to the heroes, as if a voice was mumbling to them in an alien language.  The whispering sounds are sometimes broken into sobs for a brief moment, or a wail in others.  You have a rising sense of unease, as if the rising voice will soon cause you to go mad if you can't locate it and get it to cease.

OOC: Anyone bring a light source?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag pokes at the wall with a claw curiously.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag feels the curious wall squirm underneath his claw.


----------



## Voda Vosa

"I can't see anything, John, use that light spell you used previously. I have flint and steel but I doubt I can sent anything on fire with this humidity." Tuk proposes.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag pulls his hand back and makes an odd squawking noise, "Wall...lives."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: A torch will still light if someone wants to use one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John pulls out a sun rod and cracks its head to bring light to the corridor, hoping he won't regret it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John's lightsource flickers dimly in the darkened corridor a couple of times before activating with a steady glow.  That's when everyone except Grok realizes that the alien language is coming from the lump in his neck.  A toothy black mouth with a blue tongue was making foul utterances, but once the light glares steadily the utterances become a mouthy scream, then silence as the lips close again and the 'bump' goes back to looking like a bump.  The entire steps underneath you and wall next to you is covered in a thin layer of black worm-filled goo which sickeningly writhes and ripples.  At the end of the stairs it seems that there is a door, but you are loathed to attempt to touch it as it too is covered in the mass.  You seem so close, yet still so far as emotionally the party begins to succumb to a feeling of despair.  What the heroes really feel they need is something to believe in.  Some sort of faith despite all seeming to be lost...


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag moves slowly toward the front of the group.  He wasn't good at much besides using his strength and killing things.  Well...maybe all of this was just another thing to be killed.  Scrag didn't understand why the walls were alive or his companions had unusual growths.  But, he did know that if he didn't do something, the others would be consumed by this...whatever it was.

Scrag moved toward the door, determination in his eyes.  It would move.  Or it would die.  Or both.









*OOC:*


Scrag is going to try to get the door open by force or by axe, whichever seems to have the best chance of working.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"I'm not going to die in this worm infested nightmare!"* Tuk screams and lashes at the door with his chain, from a safe distance of course.

Door bash: 25 to hit, 14 slashing dmg


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


growth on neck: Was that on Grock's or Tuk's neck?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Oops.  Grok's neck, not Tuk's neck. Sorry.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

"Why everyone look at John's neck and cringe?  Him no uglier now than him has been all along, and him not help that anyway.  Maybe we all sing hymn now?" 
[_singing_] -- _"Pelor, Pelor, him so great!  Him not ever make one wait.  Just when think that all is sh**, Pelor show a way through it!"_


----------



## Amaury

*Rosalia doesn't like black goo*

Rosalia watches in terror as the mouth at the base of Grok's neck is revealed. She puts her hand on her mouth and says "Oh my god!"

She then realizes that the walls and a possible door are covered with this black goo matter or these worms. She cannot tell anymore if it is an illusion or reality. She feels like she is living throuh a night mare.

It is too much for the courtisane, used to using her charms, wits or dexterity to get out of uncomfortable situations. Helpless and seeing that both Tuk and Scrag are attempting to destroy - attack - the door, she steps back then runs back upstairs as fast as she can!!


ooc: run.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk's chain flings forth and bashes into the far door, and as the wooden door seems to have rotted from the growth around it, the force of the chain cracks it in half and causes it to fall revealing the far wall of a hallway filled further with the black mass. 

Grok's calling of Pelor seems to charge the air in the stairwell and he notices his holy symbol begin to glow with a golden light.  The light grows, calming Scrag and Rosalia and filling them with a sense of peace, and Roderic with righteousness.  The party looks into the light and they see a dark vision of the mass spreading outside of the caverns, corrupting the living of the nearby wilderness, then the cities and towns closest to you, and finally entire kingdoms.  Somehow you realize that the black goo is a sort of mental appendage to an alien, godlike intelligence that wishes to consume your world and that its presence is warping the very fabric of divinity.  It is growing here and has gained a foothold in which to reshape life despite the will of your own gods.  But Grok's connection to Pelor has created a conduit for your world's gods and you sense entire pantheons donate their divine essence to your aid.  Gods of healing, gods of war, human gods, elven gods, orcish gods... all sorts from the benevolent to the wicked, from weaker demigods to the mightiest of the heavenly lords reach out and in some way are able to lightly push past the alien darkness and burn it away.  John feels a sharp burning in the middle of his forehead and his companions note that his third eye is gone with nary a trace.  Grok hears the bulge near his neck give out a sharp, short cry before it too disappears.  Everyone else feels themselves cleansed, as if a thin slime has been cleansed from his or her body.

The heroes now find themselves infused with the holy essence of the gods; walking avatars glowing with an essence and light of the god or goddess each individual most closely identifies.  The black goo on the walls and floor melts away from each of the heroes, and as they walk forward this effect follows them, cleansing the evil from this place.  Looking down the new hallway, the party can see a square corridor that extends 60 feet to the west and stops at another door.  To the east is a longer corridor that ends in 90 feet at a different door, and in between this eastern door and the party is a northern passage about 50 feet from the heroes.

OOC: +250 XP to Grok for his prayer and song in a timely moment.

The party are now avatars of their world's gods and goddesses.  Each party member glows with the light and semi-transparent talismans of the god or goddess they most associate with.  Further, each hero automatically burns away any black goo within five feet.  Each hero also has a permanent _Bless_ spell effect on them, giving a +1 bonus to attack and saving throw rolls versus fear effects.

Which way? West, east or north?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag had never given much though to gods.  The priest who took him in talked about them quite a bit, but most of it was a bit too abstract for Scrag's simple mind.

So, the miracle that now surrounded him, infused him, empowered him, was confusing at first.  And yet, there was something comforting about it as well.  Whatever or whoever this god was, it knew Scrag better than he knew himself.  A god of focused, benevolent savagery; contemplative power turned inward and then allowed to explode in moments of fury and rage.  Scrag didn't what name to give this feeling, but he knew what it felt like...and it felt good.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Someone needs to make a command decision to take the western door, eastern door, or northern passage.


----------



## Voda Vosa

"I don't know what you did Grok, but this is... empowering! I feel like I could defeat anyone! Anything!" Tuk says, looking at his now glowing hands. His weapon emmits some strange reddish glow, empowered by the god of war. "To the shorter path, we don't know how much this effect will last." He moves to the northern corridor, determination glowing more than his weapon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John nods silently, he stands in an aura of divine magic - no wizard would defile such power, at least none in his right mind would.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag resumes his place as rear guard, content to let others lead the way.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

As you walk, the black growth continues to be dissipated upon your approach, revealing slick cobblestone walls.  The passage north stretches for 150 feet to the north where it stops at a T-intersection.  One door is to the west, 50 feet away.  Another door lies to the east, 100 feet away.

A.) Go back and try the previous western door.
B.) Go back and try the previous eastern door.
C.) Go forward and try the new western door.
D.) Go forward and try the new eastern door.
E.) Ignore all doors and walk to the end of the hall, at the T-intersection.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"We might want a more structured search, perhaps the right hand rule?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

'Sound good, John, just go.  We follow."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Tuck, Rosalia, Roderick, Scrag? Any further discussion? Do you want me to lead on or are there other ideas on the table?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag points at John and grunts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks scrag in the eyes and nods slowly "Okay."


----------



## Amaury

*Rosalia the luv goddess*

Rosalia is running up the stairs, scared by the vision of these billions of black worms feeding off her body. 

But half way thru something happens. 

Rosalia halts.

Her mind has completely forgotten about the fear and is rested, peaceful.. no, more than that, she feels good, strong even.. like empowered.

Her body, her face, her hair, her nails, everything about her is graceful and beautiful.. almost perfect.

She walks back down, slowly, in all her splendor. She feels above it all. 

She notices that by getting close to the walls she can melt the black goo away. She does it for a while, but soon find it irrelevant. A bigger fish is overthere, somewhere at the end of this corridor.

She follows the group, in full confidence. Various options are offered. When asked she replies : "Straight."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Ok, John is choosing the right hand rule and the others are following.  That means D.  I'll do an update tonight if there are no arguments.  Need a party order and actions before throwing open the door.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag is doing the rearguard thing as per usual.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: Wait, Rosalia said strait. If so John will look at her to see if she looks like she knows something else.


----------



## Helfdan

Infused by the power of Heironeous, Roderic walks beside John, ready to shield him from unexpected attacks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The party travels further down the corridor and using the right hand rule, they push open the first door to the right.

Inside is a 40ft x 30ft room stacked high with boxes, crates and barrels.  Most of these containers are stained with suspicious blotches and possess labels faded from time, but which have sketches of food on them.  It seems that you have found a long-forgotten food and drink storage room for Tsathzar Rho's forces.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

Grok will check a container or two to see if any of the supplies remain usable.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag's nose would be turned up if it didn't droop the way it did.  He shakes his, pointing at a box.  It would seem the troll thinks the food is likely to be tainted.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

Grok smiles at the squeamish troll:  "Scrag not tell Grok him got elf stomach?  *heh, heh* Some age just add flavor!  Or is food wrong in other way?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag grunts and points at the spot where Grok had an alien something or other on him a few minutes ago, then points to Grok's stomach.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks back to see scrag and grok, "Scragg, Are you saying that the thing on grok's neck is in his stomach? That you can smell it there?"


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

Grok's eyes get impossibly big at Scrag's words.  John's observation just makes it that much worse.  Grok clamps a hand across his mouth and hurries into a corner where he proceeds to hurl most heinously.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag shakes his head and sighs at the non-trolls.  He grabs some of the "food" while Grok is retching and points to it, "Bad.  Bad food.  Bad...place."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

As a barrel is opened, a stench so horrible hits all of your noses that you nearly lose your breakfasts.  The strange reddish sludge mixed with ears, bones and organs seeps onto the floor.  It is a grotesque mixture that wouldn't be considered food in this reality.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

A weird, convulsive shudder passes through Scrag and mutters, "Bad food," again for emphasis.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Oh, uh *gag*cough* dry heave* right. food bad. yes."


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia had said straight and she follows her instinct.

She feels godly and doesn't need the others' company.



ooc: see earlier post...


----------



## Voda Vosa

"Fantastic. Let's hit somewhere else please. We don't know how long our godly avatars will last." Tuk said, after gulping back that dry cheese he had for breakfast.


----------



## Helfdan

"Indeed," says Roderic.  "Deviltry upon deviltry, in this place!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The heroes quickly abandon the disgusting room and ignore further doors, electing instead to go straight up the corridor.  When they reach the end, they see it splits to a T-intersection at a west-to-east corridor.  Both corridors end at doors.

West Door for those that make a DC 14 Perception Check
[sblock]
The room is mostly silent, but every so often you hear some muttering, as if two people were having a conversation, or if one unbalanced individual was talking to him or her self.
[/sblock]

East Door for those that make a DC 10 Perception Check.
[sblock]
You can hear a number of people just past this door.  They are talking and chuckling in a language you now recognize as used by the kobold tribe you have been fighting against, though the voices are a tad deeper.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


A silly question before I make an IC post, Really just a small detail actually. Perception being a pathfinder thing and we are still with 3.5 characters, was that roll supposed to read spot or listen?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Listen checks.  Sorry, I've been so focused on Pathfinder lately, I forgot where I was.


----------



## Scott DeWar

john's listen check
[roll0]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk listen check: 13

The warrior gestures towards the east door, signalling his peers that danger crawls on the other side.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag Listen check (1d20+1=2)

Scrag's attention is entirely consumed by attempting to look inside his own nose at the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John goes to the west door and holds up two fingers and points to his ear.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Ok, I'm glad that you guys have figured out that the west door has one or two guys, and the east door sounds like it may hold greater dangers.  Now please choose your poison.  Oh, and Happy Halloween.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John points to the east door, readies his fire staff by lowering it to point in the room. He nods to Tuk.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk nods back, slams the door open a big kick, and jumps into the room, his chain arcing above his head, about to lash out at whatever he find on the other side.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

Grok hangs back a safe distance* from the crazed Tuk-meister.

*At least twice the length of his deadly chain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Grok hangs back a safe distance* from the crazed Tuk-meister.
> 
> *At least twice the length of his deadly chain.




ooc: You choose wisely.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

This 70 foot wide by 90 foot long stone chamber is set with eight plain pillars that run from floor to ceiling.  They are roughly crafted, looking almost as if they were hewn from the ground and placed in this chamber without any finishing work.  The air smells heavily of ozone.  On a far side of the chamber is another door against the northern wall, but between you and it stands 12 kobolds armed with light flails and crossbows.  Upon seeing you they gather their weapons and cluster to the wall opposite of you.

DC Spot Check of 15
[sblock]
There is a strange faint, green energy field that seems to permeate this room.
[/sblock]

OOC: Combat! I need initiative from everyone.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

Grok's Init. [roll]1d20+1[/roll]

Init. (1d20+1=9)


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Fireball! Use your fireball!"* Tuk exclaims to Jhon, as he darts inside, bloodlust in his eyes.

Initaitve: 11


----------



## Scott DeWar

[roll0]
[roll1]
without any further word he points his staff to burn him some kolbolds! [looking for any spell casters]
ooc: wish I could see a floor diagram so as to point it best as possible.
[roll2]
[roll3]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag Initiative (1d20+3=20)


----------



## Helfdan

*Roderic Asturien*

Initiative: 23


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Alright, here is the initiative order:  

Rosalia 25
Roderic 23
John 21
Scrag 20
K2 18
K5 18
K3 17
K1 14
K12 14
K11 12
K9 11
Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3

Roderic, John, and Scrag all go before the first of the scrambling kobolds can finish acting.  I do not have a map up, so know that the kobolds are about 70 to 80 feet away from the party and are trying to hide behind the final set of pillars near the far wall.  John's _scorching ray_ will never reach any of the kobolds unless he moves forward first, as I understand that his max spell range is 30 feet.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag moves up with John and guards him while he casts his spell.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


can I change my mind?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> can I change my mind?




Yes.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Fireball! Use your fireball!"* Tuk exclaims to Jhon, as he darts inside, bloodlust in his eyes.
> 
> Initaitve: 11




"No Tuk, not quite yet."  John casts mage armor, then next will cast magic missile


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag grunts and charges.

Greataxe attack and damage (1d20+7=13, 1d12+9=10)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: The mage armor will go off no problem in this round.  Scrag is rushing forward but will still be too far away to engage this round.  I just need Roderic's action.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: sorry was travelling all this week to funky Riyadh. had so much fun I forgot about enworld!


Rosalia is happy, happy as she's not been for a long time. These dark corridors and black goo and kobolds do not matter anymore as she feels so good about herself and knows that she can get rid of them at any moment. She feels the end is near and she wants to take part in destroying what is happening here.

She doesn't really hear what's going on around her until Tuk smashes the door down and the team is again on full alert. She says in a lofty voice: "But, but what is all this trouble?? Just get rid of it! Just decide you want to get rid of it and it will.."

She seems convinced she is infused with limitless power. She steps in to look at the scene. Frowning at those horrible scaly kobolds, with an arcing movement of her right arm in their direction, she says: "Die, little kobolds, die all of you, as it is my wish that you stop annoying us!"

She expects them to all fall dead on the floor.


ooc:
1d20+7=25


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic moves forward, throwing as javelin at the nearest kobold as he goes!

((Move 20' and throw a javelin))
Hits AC 18 for 4 HP


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Roderic, Rosalia and Scrag all need to roll a DC 14 Reflex Check as something strange happens when they walk into the room.


----------



## Amaury

Overly confident, Rosalia walks in barely paying attention to anything apart from the kobolds.



1d20+6=7


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Reflex save for Scrag (1d20+3=17)

Perhaps making up for his inattentiveness earlier, Scrag is unusually nimble now.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

Grok walks in, oblivious as always.

[no check required?]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Grok walks in, oblivious as always.
> 
> [no check required?]











*OOC:*


was it that bad?


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*



Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> was it that bad?











*OOC:*


I was just wondering why Grok and John didn't need to roll a save.  Perhaps we're killed instantly?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


I'm assuming its because the rest of us charged into the room while you guys stayed back.  Just an assumption, though.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*









*OOC:*


Oh, I like you're idea much better than mine!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Oh, I like you're idea much better than mine!











*OOC:*


ditto this!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm assuming its because the rest of us charged into the room while you guys stayed back.  Just an assumption, though.




OOC: That is correct.  If I do not have a check for Roderic by tonight, I'll roll for the character and post regardless.


----------



## Helfdan

((APologies))
Reflex save 9


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rosalia speaks her threat haughtily to the kobolds before her.  As she enters with the purpose of melting away their corruption, a whirl of green energy surrounds her body and there is shortly after the discharge of energy and smell of brimstone.  Rosalia disappears from view, her fate unknown.

The horrified Roderic suspects the kobolds had something to do with Rosalia's dissapearance, and he moves forth to throw a javelin.  However, like her he collects bits of green, sparkling energy as he enters the room and is soon blanketed in light as the energy collected discharges.  Like Rosalia, he too disappears, but unlike her he reappears next to the group of kobolds.  His javelin flicks out towards the shocked, flat-footed kobold and just barely gets under the protection of its armor and mutated, tougher skin.  The kobold is hurt, but not killed.

John casts a spell and his companions note that his skin appears to shimmer as a mostly invisible force field coats his body. (+4 bonus to John's AC).

Scrag charges forward and, like Roderic, green sparks of energy collect along his body until there is a final whining noise and discharge of energy.  However, unlike Rosalia and Roderic, Scrag rolls to the left swiftly enough to dodge the energy discharge.  He is now almost to the kobolds and can attempt to attack them next round.

Two of the kobolds (K2 and K5) retaliate with light flails to defend their comrades from Roderic's inevitable attack.  One hits Roderic soundly, while the other misses. (-6 hit points to Roderic)

1d20+1=13, 1d6=6, 1d20+1=19, 1d6=6

The other five screech in fear and release a flurry of crossbow bolts in the troll's direction.  Two of them connect, striking Scrag closely in two wounds that impact his side. (-10 hps to Scrag)



1d20+4=13, 1d8=3, 1d20+4=19, 1d8=5, 1d20+4=19, 1d8=5, 1d20+4=7, 1d8=6, 1d20+4=12, 1d8=6

Tuk is up!

Rosalia
[sblock]
You find yourself in a large 60 foot square chamber.  A large altar sits at the center of this room, flanked by two tall candle stands.  From some divine knowledge revealed inside your head, you know that the altar is built from the still living remains of kobolds and derro who refused to yield to the Outer Gods' corruptive power.  Their limbs have been removed and their torsos sewn together to form a crude table.  The candle stands are built from still-living kobolds whose bones were liquefied by the Outer Gods' power then reformed and arranged to force their bodies into a pose suitable to hold candles during services.  The kobolds' faces and jaws are set to hold one candle, while their arms extend straight up from their torsos to each clutch a candle.  Their legs are half as long as normal, as their lower leg bones form two additional limbs extending from their lower torsos to form four stable legs for the stand.

The walls are covered with the still-living skin and organs of other creatures captured and warped by the Outer Gods' servants.  Organs pulse, veins throb.  Skin and body parts move slightly as you approach as they sense your proximity.

On the other side of the room, near a twisted altar, kneels a large, female kobold in crimson and black garb.  She doesn't seem to notice your presence.  Behind you is a door that leads out of the room.
[/sblock]

Initiative:

Rosalia 25
-6 Roderic 23 (struck by K5)
John 21
-10 Scrag 20 (shot by K1 and K12)
-4 K2 18
K5 18
K3 17
K1 14
K12 14
K11 12
K9 11
Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Voda Vosa

Seeing his comrades suffer some strange energy effect, Tuk switches to his sling and shoots a deadly aimed bullet at one kobold.
_
Drop chain, draw sling. 23 to hit, 7 dmg with sling. _


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk takes a step past John, being careful to fire from the doorway without actually entering the room.  With his sling stone, Tuk hits the kobold that had already been injured, dropping it.

Another kobold shrieks, then takes out a flail and swings.  His attack is weak and bounces off Roderic's armor.

1d20+1=13, 1d6=4

OOC: Grok is up!  11 kobolds left!

Rosalia 25
-6 Roderic 23 (struck by K5)
John 21
-10 Scrag 20 (shot by K1 and K12)
DEAD K2 18 (hit by Roderic and Tuk)
K5 18
K3 17
K1 14
K12 14
K11 12
K9 11
Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

Grok throws caution to the wind and also charges in, attacking the first kobold he sees.

[roll0]
[roll1]

+1 Att for his charge makes that a 15 Att.


----------



## Amaury

*Rosalia in the inner sanctum*

[sblock]Rosalia overconfidence takes a hit as her godly powers do not seem to accomplish what she had hoped for. Instead she is suddenly teleported and discovers this horrible place. 
This goes beyond everything the poor girl has ever experienced. Such horror. Such utter chaos. 
She takes a moment to recompose herself and avoid throwing up her last meal. 

Seeing the kneeled priestess she thinks: _you are the servant of what- or whoever has created all of these monstruousities. You have to pay for adoring such a twisted god!_

She draws her rapier and charges the priestess with a sense of righteousness that she had never felt before.

Unfortunately her first stab seems too weak on the scaly skin of the kobold's back!

ooc: 
suprise round: charge. hit with rapier. charge attack (1d20+4=7) priestess has -2 AC since Kneeling so hit AC9.
1st round if Init strongest: R1 attack (1d20+2=12) hit ac14. dmg? (1d6=4) 4 dmg if hit, plus 11hp if sneak sneak dmg (2d6=11)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Grok, make a Reflex check.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric*









*OOC:*


sorry for the delay, just spent two days in hospital.  turned out to be just a stomach virus, but still sucked mightily.







[roll0]

nat 1, ouch, been nice knowin ya, guys!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok disappears from sight in a burst of green energy.  Four more kobolds split their attacks, with two attacking Roderic with light flails and two others firing at Scrag.  One bolt misses, though a second nearly hits Scrag squarely, but his natural armor deflects the point.

1d20+4=17, 1d8=5, 1d20+4=11, 1d8=7

Although one kobold badly misses Roderic, the second hits the paladin squarely against the chest -6 hps more to Roderic.

1d20+1=3, 1d6=4, 1d20+1=20, 1d6=6

Rosalia
[sblock]
I will have to get you a separate update... I have to check some rolls for what you are about to do and do not have the cleric's stats on me right now... sorry.  Lame I know, but I should be able to post a second update for you tonight.
[/sblock]

Grok
[sblock]
The green flash is disorienting at first, but after a couple of quick blinks you realize that you are back at the goo-covered entrance of this dungeon level.  You can hear the sounds of battle far down the corridors, where your companions are still engaged!
[/sblock]

Rosalia, Roderic, John and Scrag up!

Rosalia 25
-12 Roderic 23 (struck by K5 and K7)
John 21
-10 Scrag 20 (shot by K1 and K12)
DEAD K2 18 (hit by Roderic and Tuk)
K5 18
K3 17
K1 14
K12 14
K11 12
K9 11
Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


Can I just use my previous attack and damage roll?  Sorry, pressed for time this week.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*









*OOC:*


Does Grok feel any sort of sensation in any of his body parts, or is he well and truly toasted?


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Tuk, I cannot cast fire ball, what I can do against these vermin is this . . . . ."

John points is finger and a bolt of green acid shoots out of his hand and aims at one of the kobolds next to Rodrick that has not been harmed yet. He first ensures scrag is not anywhere near where he is aiming. He is not sure where the missing party members have gone yet, but his task is the pests before him now. he then moves 30 feet forward.

[roll0]
[roll1]

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/acidArrow.htm

a/c =16; t=16; ff=14 [mage armor]


----------



## Helfdan

Roderic shouts:  "FOR HEIRONEOUS!!!" and attacks the nearest kobold, but his confuson makes his attack imprecise.

Hits AC 10


----------



## Voda Vosa

"Well you better be learning that spell soon, we could have really used it."


OOC: I believe that spoiler for tuk was intended for Gork?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Yes, that spoiler was for Grok... sorry.

Grok
[sblock]
The green flash is disorienting at first, but after a couple of quick blinks you realize that you are back at the goo-covered entrance of this dungeon level. You can hear the sounds of battle far down the corridors, where your companions are still engaged!
[/sblock]

Rosalia
[sblock]
Both your attacks fail to penetrate the cleric's armor!  It is as if her unholy powers have given her added protection.  She turns and snarls at you, casting a spell that begins to freeze your limbs.

Make a Will Check.
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury

*The inner sanctum gets hot!*

[sblock]

Rosalia suddenly feels less godly as her attempts to backstab the kobold priestess fail miserably.

But she still has a sparkle of belief and "knows" that the spell will not harm her thanks to this divine protection!

"Your foul magic will not touch me you horrible woman!" she claims.

Will save (1d20+2=13)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rosalia
[sblock]
The spell is successful and you feel your muscles lock as you are held in place by its power.  The kobold cleric looks disdainfully at you, and seems to be ready to smite you down when realization appears in her mind as the sounds of nearby battle reaches her ears. “You were teleported here, weren’t you?  We are besieged.”  She runs out towards the door, but not before she tells the grotesque altar and two candle holders, “Kill her.”  The objects bounce towards Rosalia’s helpless body, the heat of the candle holder’s flames growing uncomfortable as they attempt to light the rogue’s clothes on fire.   She can only hope that help comes from somewhere.
[/sblock]

Roderic attacks, but misses badly.  Scrag fares only a bit better, but he still fails to cut through the metal armor and quick defenses of the kobold in front of him.  Gladly, however, he realizes he is no longer susceptible to the teleportation effects as the green energy now seems to slide off his body.

John is quite a bit more successful with his magic, and his acid arrow impacts a kobold who screams in pain.  The kobolds all switch to melee weapons in an attempt to repel Roderic and Scrag.  The first three attack Roderic, while the next three go against the troll.  Although all miss except one, the one hits Roderic directly and critically.  Still, the paladin’s luck held and although the hit was straight against his face, the arm behind the blow was quite weak (crit not confirmed, -1 hp to Roderic).

1d20+1=15, 1d6=2
1d20+1=21, 1d6=1, 1d20+1=5, 1d6=3, 1d20+1=5, 1d6=2, 1d20+1=9, 1d6=4, 1d20+1=15, 1d6=4

Failed crit from kobold:
1d20+1=10
Tuk up!
---
Init:
Rosalia 25 (held)
-13 Roderic 23 (missed K2, but struck by K3)
John 21 (acid arrow against K5)
-10 Scrag 20 (missed K3)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
-4 K5 18 (acid shot by John, -1 hp/round, missed Roderic)
K3 17 (hit Roderic for 1hp)
K1 14 (missed Roderic)
K12 14 (missed Scrag)
K11 12 (missed Scrag)
K9 11 (missed Scrag)
Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for the updated spoiler.  I'm much less confused now, even though Grok is somewhat more confused.[/sblock]

[sblock=Grok]Hearing the sounds of his friends in battle, Grok will follow his ears and other orcish senses and try to make his way to them so that he may assist them in battle, or at least he may share their fate.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

Tuk quickly sets another bullet on the sling. *"Should have bought a composite bow, damn my low income."* He mutters, before letting a stone fly.

20 attack, 6 dmg.


----------



## Amaury

*real hot actually!*

[sblock]
Rosalia cannot believe it. A few moments earlier she was infused by the godlike feeling and now she was helpless being attacked by a monstruous altar!!

She tries to speak to the body parts composing the altar: "I can end this! You won't have to stay as an altar anymore! Be yourselves again! Free me!"

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk fires his sling stone, hitting and injuring the kobold that had struck Roderic.  Seeing his companions injured, another kobold drops to a knee and fires off a crossbow bolt at Tuk in retaliation, wounding the man (-4 hps to Tuk).

1d20+4=22, 1d8=4

Grok
[sblock]
You start running down the hallway towards the sounds of fighting.  As you turn one of the corridors that housed a door you never visited, you see a kobold in clerical robes rush out of it and run towards where your companions are battling it out.  The cleric was oblivious to your presence in her rush, but when you peer into the room she came from you are stunned by a horrifying sight.

You see a large 60 foot square chamber. A large altar sits at the center of this room, flanked by two tall candle stands. From some divine knowledge revealed inside your head, you know that the altar is built from the still living remains of kobolds and derro who refused to yield to the Outer Gods' corruptive power. Their limbs have been removed and their torsos sewn together to form a crude table. The candle stands are built from still-living kobolds whose bones were liquefied by the Outer Gods' power then reformed and arranged to force their bodies into a pose suitable to hold candles during services. The kobolds' faces and jaws are set to hold one candle, while their arms extend straight up from their torsos to each clutch a candle. Their legs are half as long as normal, as their lower leg bones form two additional limbs extending from their lower torsos to form four stable legs for the stand.

The walls are covered with the still-living skin and organs of other creatures captured and warped by the Outer Gods' servants. Organs pulse, veins throb. Skin and body parts move and quiver slightly.

On the other side of the room, near the twisted altar, is Rosalia, frozen in place by some unknown magic.  As you observe, the altar and candle-holders approach her.  The candles bend near her body and are attempting to light her clothes on fire.  If someone doesn't act soon, the held frozen Rosalia is likely to die a painful and fiery death.  On the other hand, your companions are about to be attacked by a new threat they have not anticipated...
[/sblock]

The remaining kobolds attack this turn with crossbow bolts aimed at John and Tuk, but all shots miraculously miss.  

1d20+4=6, 1d8=2, 1d20+4=5, 1d8=5, 1d20+4=7, 1d8=7, 1d20+4=16, 1d8=4

Roderic, John and Scrag up!

--

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 1st round and cannot act)
-13 Roderic 23 (missed K2, but struck by K3)
John 21 (acid arrow against K5)
-10 Scrag 20 (missed K3)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
-4 K5 18 (acid shot by John, -1 hp/round, missed Roderic)
-6 K3 17 (hit Roderic for 1hp)
K1 14 (missed Roderic)
K12 14 (missed Scrag)
K11 12 (missed Scrag)
K9 11 (missed Scrag)
-4 Tuk 11 (hit K3)
K6 9 (hit Tuk)
Grok 9 (running)
K8 6 (missed John)
K7 5 (missed John)
K10 4 (missed Tuk)
K4 3 (missed Tuk)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag swings his greataxe at the nearest kobold.  Scrag attack and damage (1d20+7=12, 1d12+9=12)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag panics the kobold near him, but still misses widely.

OOC: John and Roderic still up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Ok, lets drop a couple of these walking diseases." John points his finger and two bolts of force are launched
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John's magic missiles drop two of the kobolds, causing much consternation and chittering from the remaining creatures.

OOC: Roderic up!

--

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 1st round and cannot act)
-13 Roderic 23 (missed K2, but struck by K3)
John 21 (acid arrow against K5)
-10 Scrag 20 (missed K3)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (acid shot by John, -1 hp/round, missed Roderic)
DEAD K3 17 (hit Roderic for 1hp)
K1 14 (missed Roderic)
K12 14 (missed Scrag)
K11 12 (missed Scrag)
K9 11 (missed Scrag)
-4 Tuk 11 (hit K3)
K6 9 (hit Tuk)
Grok 9 (running)
K8 6 (missed John)
K7 5 (missed John)
K10 4 (missed Tuk)
K4 3 (missed Tuk)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic drops the javelin and pulls out his longsword, swinging hard and catching a lucky break as he just barely manages to slice the kobold nearest him in the jugular.  The other three kobolds reply with their light flails, but they are unable to pierce the armor of Roderic or the thick skin of Scrag.

OOC: Invisible castle is down for me, so I had to roll the dice at home.  I also rolled at Roderic to move things along.  Tuk is up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 1st round and cannot act)
-13 Roderic 23 (missed K2, but struck by K3)
John 21 (acid arrow against K5)
-10 Scrag 20 (missed K3)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (acid shot by John, -1 hp/round, missed Roderic)
DEAD K3 17 (hit Roderic for 1hp)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
K12 14 (missed Scrag)
K11 12 (missed Scrag)
K9 11 (missed Roderic)
-4 Tuk 11 
K6 9 
Grok 9 (running)
K8 6 
K7 5 
K10 4 
K4 3


----------



## Helfdan

((Sorry man, and thanks...  Holiday week isolated me))


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"You'll pay for that worm!"* Tuk bellows, throwing another bullet, aiming to take the head off some kobolds. _
IC is down, Tuk's attack is 1d20+4; 1d4+3_


----------



## Leif

OOC:  ENWorld dice roller is UP!


----------



## Scott DeWar

tuk's attack:
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk barely misses one of the kobolds as his sling munition sails just over a scaly ear.  Another kobold fires a crossbow bolt at short range against Scrag, but in his fear he barely nicks the troll's armor, and the glancing strike rebounds doing no damage.

OOC: Grok's turn.  Where are the instruction on how to roll dice here on ENWorld.  I could use the support now that Invisible Castle is down.

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 1st round and cannot act)
-13 Roderic 23 (missed K2, but struck by K3)
John 21 (acid arrow against K5)
-10 Scrag 20 (missed K3)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (acid shot by John, -1 hp/round, missed Roderic)
DEAD K3 17 (hit Roderic for 1hp)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
K12 14 (missed Scrag)
K11 12 (missed Scrag)
K9 11 (missed Roderic)
-4 Tuk 11 (missed K6)
K6 9 (missed Scrag)
Grok 9 (running)
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Scott DeWar

[roll=*name of roll*]1d100+58[/roll}
except you replace the *name of roll* with attack or damage or what ever and the last } with ]
rules:
1. once you hit post reply, you cannot add anymore rolls. You have to make a new post
2. you cannot alter the rolls you have already made. 

#1 was instilled to prevent # 2.

example
[roll0]

there are other roll rules, so if you need more info, I can supply you with that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Test...
[sblock]
K8 vs Scrag
[roll=*K8 attack*]1d20+4[/roll]
[roll=*K8 damage*]1d8[/roll]

K7 vs Roderic
[roll=*K7 attack*]1d20+4[/roll]
[roll=*K7 damage*]1d8[/roll]

K10 vs John
[roll=*K10 attack*]1d20+4[/roll]
[roll=*K10 damage*]1d8[/roll]

K4 vs Tuk 
[roll=*K4 attack*]1d20+4[/roll]
[roll=*K4 damage*]1d8[/roll]

While waiting for Grok's action, I thought I'd test this for my next post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

you don't need to put "*" in the description, just to let you know.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC 17 HP 27/27*









*OOC:*


Can I get a summary of what Grok sees when he runs up to the battle scene?  Alternatively, does he see a place where another attack would help greatly?  If he does, then that's where he will lend his mace.







[roll=Attack]1d20+4[/roll]
[roll=Damage]1d8+3[/roll]

See next post for rolls, oops.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC17, HP 27/27*

[roll0]
[roll1]

Wow, just trying to edit in some of Grok's stats, and it's treating me like a cheater.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok
[sblock]
Are you helping Rosalia or heading to the sounds of battle?  Reposting what you saw before:

You start running down the hallway towards the sounds of fighting. As you turn one of the corridors that housed a door you never visited, you see a kobold in clerical robes rush out of it and run towards where your companions are battling it out. The cleric was oblivious to your presence in her rush, but when you peer into the room she came from you are stunned by a horrifying sight.

You see a large 60 foot square chamber. A large altar sits at the center of this room, flanked by two tall candle stands. From some divine knowledge revealed inside your head, you know that the altar is built from the still living remains of kobolds and derro who refused to yield to the Outer Gods' corruptive power. Their limbs have been removed and their torsos sewn together to form a crude table. The candle stands are built from still-living kobolds whose bones were liquefied by the Outer Gods' power then reformed and arranged to force their bodies into a pose suitable to hold candles during services. The kobolds' faces and jaws are set to hold one candle, while their arms extend straight up from their torsos to each clutch a candle. Their legs are half as long as normal, as their lower leg bones form two additional limbs extending from their lower torsos to form four stable legs for the stand.

The walls are covered with the still-living skin and organs of other creatures captured and warped by the Outer Gods' servants. Organs pulse, veins throb. Skin and body parts move and quiver slightly.

On the other side of the room, near the twisted altar, is Rosalia, frozen in place by some unknown magic. As you observe, the altar and candle-holders approach her. The candles bend near her body and are attempting to light her clothes on fire. If someone doesn't act soon, the held frozen Rosalia is likely to die a painful and fiery death. On the other hand, your companions are about to be attacked by a new threat they have not anticipated...
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC17, HP 27/27*









*OOC:*


Got it, thank, Boss!







Seeing Rosalia in dire straits, Grok rushes to her side, beating candelabra and other animated furniture away from her with his mace.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok and Rosalia
[sblock]
Grok successfully beats off the candelabras trying to set fire to Rosalia, injuring one with a slam from his mace.  The three other pieces of furniture lack the means of directly injuring Grok, so they attempt to trip him up instead, with one tangling its grotesque limbs between Grok's ankles.

OOC: Grok needs to make a Strength check to avoid being tripped.  Because he is more stable, he gets a +4 bonus to his roll.  Further, Grok gets an attack of opportunity against each of the three pieces of furniture.
[/sblock]

Four kobolds fire their crossbows, one at each of Scrag, Tuk, John and Roderic.  All four amazingly miss their shots, though John has a bolt sticking in his magical armor that nearly pierced through, and another shot created a furrow in Tuk's armor as it grazed him.  

OOC: Rosalia cannot act this round.  Roderic, John and Scrag up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 2nd round and cannot act)
-13 Roderic 23 (missed K2, but struck by K3)
John 21 (acid arrow against K5)
-10 Scrag 20 (missed K3)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (acid shot by John, -1 hp/round, missed Roderic)
DEAD K3 17 (hit Roderic for 1hp)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
K12 14 (missed Scrag)
K11 12 (missed Scrag)
K9 11 (missed Roderic)
-4 Tuk 11 (missed K6)
K6 9 (missed Scrag)
Grok 9 (helping Rosalia)
K8 6 (missed Scrag)
K7 5 (missed Roderic)
K10 4 (missed John)
K4 3 (missed Tuk)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag bellows a savage yowl as he swings his axe at a kobold.

Scrag attack and damage (1d20+7=25, 1d12+9=12)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag's swing connects, sending guts and gore through the air as the kobold is sliced neatly in half.

OOC: Kobold K12 dead.  Roderic and John up!  Grok still has an attack of opportunity to make.

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 2nd round and cannot act)
-13 Roderic 23 
John 21 
-10 Scrag 20 (killed K12)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
K11 12 
K9 11 
-4 Tuk 11 
K6 9 
Grok 9 
K8 6 
K7 5 
K10 4 
K4 3


----------



## Amaury

[sblock]
Rosalia watches in horror as the candelabras get closer to her, ready to set fire to her. She tries to move but to no avail. It's only at the very last second that Grok appears in her limited view. She wants to scream for help, ask him to save her but nothing comes out of her mouth. So she just watches the priest fighting the candelabras and other monsters.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC17, HP 27/27*

[sblock=DM Deuce]

Grok tries to leap free of the entangling object and smash something else while doing so.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll=damage]1d8+3[/roll]
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC17, HP 27/27*

[sblock=Damage roll from last post]
[roll0]
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok and Rosalia
[sblock]
Grok avoids the trip and smacks down another candelabra in a cacophony of blood and broken bones.
[/sblock]

John and Roderic up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: random selection of a kobold due to the lack of seeing any partially damaged ones
[roll0]
John points his finger and speaks his spell's words, "jõudu rakettide", then two missiles of force shot down to a kobold.
[roll1]

7 points vs k 11


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John's spell goes off, injuring the goblin quite badly but not killing him.

OOC: Roderic up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 2nd round and cannot act)
-13 Roderic 23
John 21 (wounded K11)
-10 Scrag 20 (killed K12)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
-7 K11 12
K9 11
-4 Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Deuce Traveler

(Rolling for Roderic)

Roderic strikes out and misses a nearby injured kobold.  His weak strike goes over the creature's head and misses by a mile.  The same can be said of the kobold, however, as its weak thrust is not enough to penetrate Roderic's armor.  However, it is able to distract the paladin enough for a second kobold to sneak in and thrust the point of its weapon savagely between an opening in Roderic's armor (-6 hps to Roderic).

OOC: Tuk up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 2nd round and cannot act)
-19 Roderic 23 (missed K11)
John 21 (wounded K11)
-10 Scrag 20 (killed K12)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
-7 K11 12 (missed Roderic)
K9 11 (stabbed Roderic)
-4 Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk puts another rock on his sling and swings it mightily. The force might end up being too much for a good aim...

12 to hit, 8 dmg though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The nimble kobold easily weaves around Tuk's shot and ducks down to fire in retaliation.  Tuk is hit and wounded for 4hps.


OOC: Grok up!

Grok and Rosalia
[sblock]
Grok has smashed one candel-creature to the ground, harmed another, and haven't done anything to the living table yet.  Rosalia is still held.  Grok's combat action pending...
[/sblock]

Four more kobolds load quarrels and fire.  Two aim for Scrag, while the other two fire at John.  Scrag is hit with one bolt for 2hps of damage, while John's shield partially deflects two bolts and he takes a combined wounding of only 2hps.

1d20+4=22, 1d8=4, 1d20+4=21, 1d8=2, 1d20+4=5, 1d8=4, 1d20+4=21, 1d8=1, 1d20+4=19, 1d8=1

Rosalia is still held.

John, Scrag and Roderic up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 3rd round and cannot act)
-19 Roderic 23
-2 John 21 
-12 Scrag 20 
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
-7 K11 12 
K9 11 
-4 Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag snarls, pain getting the better of him, as he goes after the kobold that just wounded him.

Scrag attack and damage (1d20+7=27, 1d12+9=14)

Scrag crit confirmation and extra damage if successful (1d20+7=20, 2d12+18=41)

_OOC: Total damage - 55...um...holy damn._


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh wow, scrag make owie!

John makes a calculation of need and casts cat's grace to increase the accuracy of his aim.

increase ac by 2, increase ranged attack by +2


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John casts Cat's Grace upon himself successfully, while Scrag explodes one kobold in front of him with a massive and disgustingly gruesome attack.

OOC: Wow!  Roderic up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 3rd round and cannot act)
-19 Roderic 23
-2 John 21
-12 Scrag 20
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
-7 K11 12
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-4 Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric3, AC17, HP 27/27*

Grok, realizing he has been neglectful, turns his attention to destroying the table, altar, whatever.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok
[sblock]
Although the altar takes damage from your thumping, it isn't quite incapacitated yet.  The remaining candle holder tries to trip you up, but fails.
[/sblock]

OOC: John and Tuk, roll a Spot Check.  DC 16. Roderic still up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[roll0]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Spot: [roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John and Tuk see nothing unusual. 

Meanwhile, Roderic and a nearby kobold take turns missing one another.

OOC: Tuk up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 3rd round and cannot act)
-19 Roderic 23 (missed K11)
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-12 Scrag 20 (exploded K9)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
-7 K11 12 (missed Roderic)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-4 Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Post vacation bump.  Tuk up!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk gets lucky this time, just catching an injured kobold off the side of the creature's head with a sling stone and killing it.  Another kobold tries to stab Scrag in the gut, but just misses.

OOC: I rolled for Tuk.  Grok up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 3rd round and cannot act)
-19 Roderic 23 (missed K11)
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-12 Scrag 20 (exploded K9)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-4 Tuk 11 (killed K11)
K6 9 (missed Scrag)
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric*

Grok again attacks the altar.

[roll=attack]1d20+4[/roll]
[roll=damage]1d8+3[/roll]

[Ooops, forgot you can't edit a post and expect the dice-rolller to still work!]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric*

Grok again attacks the altar.

[roll0]
[roll1]

Damn!  What's that altar's Dex bonus, anyway??


----------



## Deuce Traveler

K8 vs Scrag
[roll0]
[roll1]
K7 vs Scrag
[roll2]
[roll3]
K10 vs Roderic
[roll4]
[roll5]
K4 vs Roderic
[roll6]
[roll7]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Four remaining kobolds take up their light flails and attack Scrag and Roderic, though only Roderic is harmed and only just barely with a glancing blow.

OOC: Roderic, John and Scrag up! Rosalia held.  Grok has an AoO to roll.

Rosalia and Grok
[sblock]
Rosalia is still held, but she is beginning to be able to wiggle her toes and fingertips.  Grok misses the altar, but the candle holder and altar try a new tactic, with the candle holder moving to try to alight Rosalia aflame once more, while the altar attempts to block Grok from interfering.  This does allow for an attack of opportunity from Grok against the candle holder, however.
[/sblock]

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 4th round and cannot act)
-20 Roderic 23 (missed K11)
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-12 Scrag 20 (exploded K9)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-4 Tuk 11 (killed K11)
K6 9 (missed Scrag)
Grok 9 (missed altar)
K8 6 (missed Scrag)
K7 5 (missed Scrag)
K10 4 (missed Roderic)
K4 3 (hit Roderic for 1hp)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag bellows and attacks yet another kobold.









*OOC:*


Invisible Castle appears to be completely dead so...let's see how the real dice like me.  Attack roll - 12, damage if hit - 18.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks at the kobold that attacked the Paladin nd moves closer to attack. . . . .  









*OOC:*


 how close is John to the kobolds?

note: Touch attack +5; range: 30 feet


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc Cleric*

OOC:  screwed up the dice roll thingy, having to start again.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric3, AC:17, HP: 27/27*

"Dies alreddy, you stupid bloody candlestick!"

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok and Rosalia
[sblock]
Grok splinters the candle holder with a sickening cracking of bones and gushing of blood.  All that is left now is the animated table.
[/sblock]

Scrag misses with his mighty blow, though he does manage to soil a pair of kobold leggings by his action.

John is by the entrance to the room, still, with the remaining enemy kobolds 70 to 80 feet away.

John and Roderic are up.

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 4th round and cannot act)
-20 Roderic 23 
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-12 Scrag 20 (missed K6)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-4 Tuk 11 
K6 9 
Grok 9
K8 6 
K7 5 
K10 4 
K4 3


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: dang, shoulda moved 30 feet last round.

move 40 feet toward Kobold # 4


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John begins to collect bits of entropic energy upon his skin as he moves into the room.

OOC: John needs to make a Reflex check.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Yikes!" exclaims the young wizard

[roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Right before the crack of discharged energy and smell of brimstone can hit the air, John tucks and rolls, avoiding being in the center of the effect and standing up without any further dangers.  He finds himself in range for another spell...

OOC: Good job.  Roll your attack.


----------



## Scott DeWar

He rolls his hands and static coalesces into a ball which he throws with a scowl on his face.
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John misses the nimble kobold before him.

OOC: Roderic up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

John spits out several vile curses


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic has another session of missing his opponent.

OOC: Tuk up!

Init:
Rosalia 25 (held for 4th round and cannot act)
-20 Roderic 23 (missed_
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex, missed attack)
-12 Scrag 20 (missed K6)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-4 Tuk 11
K6 9
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk cracks his neck loudly, *"I'm getting my throwing arm warm"* he says with a grin, and throws another stone, still not eager to enter the green light of doom.

[roll0]

[roll1]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Critical hit! Rolling confirmation:
[roll0] for [roll] 1d4+4[/roll] extra damage.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric3, AC:17, HP: 27/27*

Grok is still banging around on the furniture, or trying to do so.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa said:


> Critical hit! Rolling confirmation:
> [roll0] for [roll0] extra damage.



there was a gap in your roll post. fixed it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

K6 vs Tuk
Attack:
[roll0]
Damage:
[roll1]
K8 vs Scrag
Attack:
[roll2]
Damage:
[roll3]
K7 vs Scrag
Attack:
[roll4]
Damage:
[roll5]
K10 vs Roderic
Attack:
[roll6]
Damage:
[roll7]
K4 vs Roderic
Attack:
[roll8]
Damage:
[roll9]

Well, that didn't work and Invisible Castle was down, so I rolled physical dice at my computer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk hits the kobold solidly, almost felling him.  In retaliation the creature fires a crossbow bolt and nicks Tuk (-2 hps to Tuk).  The four other kobolds strike at Scrag and Roderic, and both suffer injury as Scrag is hit with a slight strike (-1 hps to Scrag) and Roderic struck in the shin (-2 hps to Roderic).

Rosalia and Grok
[sblock]
As Grok misses the table, Rosalia collapses in a nearby heap next to him.  Aggravated, the table tries to stomp on her before she can get up.

AoO for Grok.
[/sblock]

Init:
Rosalia 25 (released at end of this 5th round, and cannot act)
-22 Roderic 23
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-13 Scrag 20 
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-6 Tuk 11
-6 K6 9 (struck by Tuk)
Grok 9
K8 6
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3 

OOC: Roderic, John and Scrag up!  Rosalia released from hold person spell at end of this round.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

_OOC: Let's see if I can make this EN World dice roller work...(if this doesn't work, I'm just going to roll my physical dice)._

Scrag snarls and swings his axe at the kobold who injured him.

[roll0]  [roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Another kobold explodes from the impact of Scrag's weapon.

nit:
Rosalia 25 (released at end of this 5th round, and cannot act)
-22 Roderic 23
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-13 Scrag 20 (killed K8)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-6 Tuk 11
-6 K6 9 (struck by Tuk)
Grok 9
DEAD K8 6 (killed by Scrag)
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3

OOC: Roderic and John up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

John:

[roll0]
orb of acid

john hisses with anger as he misses - again.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric3, AC:17, HP: 27/27 -- Grok's AoO*

[roll0]
[roll1]

(It is to weep!  Sorry, Rosie!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John misses, but Roderic barely manages to hit the already injured kobold, killing him.  Tuk up!

Rosalia and Grok
[sblock]
The table slams into Rosalia, bruising her badly (-3 hps), but the rogue is able to roll away and draw a weapon.  Not her turn yet, though...
[/sblock]

Init:
-3 Rosalia 25 (Will act next round)
-22 Roderic 23 (killed K6)
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-13 Scrag 20 (killed K8)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-6 Tuk 11
DEAD K6 9 (killed by Tuk and Roderic)
Grok 9
DEAD K8 6 (killed by Scrag)
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3

OOC: Tuk up!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk loads another stone and lets it fly. It's getting boring to be empowered by the god of war and not being able to do any other thing but throw stones. *"You know if the green trap is still active?"*

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk's stone misses one on the nimbler kobolds, and the three remaining ones attack Scrag and Roderic savagely, getting lucky with each of their hits (Scrag -9 hps, and Roderic -5!  Yikes!  Both men are nearly down!)

1d20+1=18, 1d6=4, 1d20+1=17, 1d6=5, 1d20+1=20, 1d6=5

As Tuk finishes his question over the trap, he feels the blade of a battle-axe impact his side and wind him.  As he holds his wound he notices a kobold priestess and a large, fully mutated dragonkin smiling at him.  The kobold dragonkin's misshapen head looks like that of a red dragon, while the priestess smiles and answers, "Oh yesss... that room is sstill trapped.  But that's the least of your worriesss now."  She touches the kobold dragonkin and an aura of protection encompasses him. (-4 hit points to Tuk, dragonkin did not get the critical)

1d20+4=24, 1d6+2=4
1d20+4=11

Rosalia and Grok
[sblock]
The table tries to move away from both of you now.  Both of you get an AoO against it.  It is weakened and one good strike should finish it.  The sounds of battle continue outside of this room and towards the north.
[/sblock]

Init:
-3 Rosalia 25 
-27 Roderic 23 
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-21 Scrag 20 
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-10 Tuk 11
DEAD K6 9 (killed by Tuk and Roderic)
Grok 9
DEAD K8 6 (killed by Scrag)
K7 5
K10 4
K4 3
Dragonkin 1
Kobold Priestess 1

OOC: All players up!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Don't forget you are all still under the effects of a Bless spell with a bonus +1 to hit.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag bellows in rage, pain, and not a little desperation.

[roll0] [roll]1d12+9[/roll] _+1 added due to Bless spell._


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

_OOC: Blarg, stupid can't edit rolls thing._

Damage roll - [roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Another kobold explodes in a pile of goo from Scrag's onslaught.

Init:
-3 Rosalia 25
-27 Roderic 23
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-21 Scrag 20 (killed K7)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-10 Tuk 11
DEAD K6 9 (killed by Tuk and Roderic)
Grok 9
DEAD K8 6 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K7 5 (killed by Scrag)
K10 4
K4 3
Dragonkin 1
Kobold Priestess 1

OOC: All players up, minus Scrag!


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk 26/36*

*"Argh! Behind us!" *Bellows Tuk before resting his sorry frame against a pillar. He drops his sling instantly, as his hand grabed his trusted spiked chain.* "Oh no, that's the least of YOUR worries.*" He swings his chain at the priest, hoping to remove her from the fight quickly, while keeping away from harm's way.

_OOC: Tuk is dropping his sling as a free action, drawing his spiked chain as a move action. He attacks the priestess, 16 to hit ax for 11 damage_


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric3, AC:17, HP: 27/27 -- Grok's AoO*

[roll0]
[roll1]

Crapola!


----------



## Scott DeWar

John pictures several tanned kobold skins, and a smile forms on his face. It disappears at the cry from Tuk. He turns his attention to her, this one who dares to attack his compatriot.

His eyes narrow as he points his finger at this new threat as two missiles launch from his finger.

[roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic is fighting for his life and impales one kobold against his longsword.  The last kobold still stands and snarls, ready to fight fanatically to the last.  

1d20+7=19, 1d8+3=10

Tuk's attack misses the priestess, but John's magic missile strikes her in the chest.  The kobold dragonkin attacks Tuk, but barely misses.

1d20+4=15, 1d6+2=5

The dragonkin cleric is able to keep her concentration and casts a spell at the head of Tuk's spiked chain (Need a Will save from Tuk).

1d20-1=17

The last kobold tries to stick Scrag, but misses badly in his panic.

1d20+1=11, 1d6=3

Rosalia and Grok
[sblock]
Rosalia strikes the table, wounding it badly and possibly fatally.  The two of you flee the disgusting room.  With the cleric gone, your blessed aura dissipates more of the grotesque walls around you.  As you turn the corner and head north the sounds of battle increases.  It is obvious your allies are in danger, but it will take you another round before you will be able to see how the battle fares.
[/sblock]

OOC: Everyone up again!  Tuk needs a Will Save DC 15 to save his weapon from shattering.

Init:
-3 Rosalia 25 (running)
-27 Roderic 23 (killed K10)
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex; cast magic missile on kobold priestess)
-21 Scrag 20 (killed K7)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-10 Tuk 11 (missed priestess)
DEAD K6 9 (killed by Tuk and Roderic)
Grok 9 (running)
DEAD K8 6 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K7 5 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K10 4 (killed by Roderic)
K4 3 (missed Scrag)
Dragonkin 1 (missed Tuk)
-9 Kobold Priestess 1 (hit by John's magic missile, cast Shatter on Tuk's weapon)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag goes after the last kobold.

[roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Amaury

"Thanks Grok, you saved my life! You imagine what I would have had to say when I had reached heaven: 'I've died eaten by a table...' Not appropriate is it?" comments Rosalia with her dry sense of humour. She runs away towards the battle noises, rapier in hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John rolls his hands and conjures a glob of acid again.

[roll0]

*ooc*player sighs heavily, a slight sob in the breath*/ooc*

"Sorry Rose, I am not doing too very well here."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I'm sorry, but I was travelling and sick this week.  I'll try to get this thing going again tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relax, dealing with an abscess (tooth) since Christmas. just now getting my concentration again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag and John alternate in their bad misses of their respective enemies.  Meanwhile Rosalia and Grok get quite nearer the battle.  From the sounds of the fighting, they believe they'll have to take just one more turn around a nearby corner before running into the back of it.  The yells of their companions are mixed with those of shrill, mutated kobolds.

OOC: Init:
-3 Rosalia 25 (running, 20 feet away)
-27 Roderic 23 
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex; missed K4)
-21 Scrag 20 (missed K4)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-10 Tuk 11
DEAD K6 9 (killed by Tuk and Roderic)
Grok 9 (running, 20 feet away)
DEAD K8 6 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K7 5 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K10 4 (killed by Roderic)
K4 3 
Dragonkin 1 
-9 Kobold Priestess 1 

OOC: Still need a save from Tuk and actions from Tuk and Roderic.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk's praying the god of dices to help his weapon from shattering [roll0]


----------



## Voda Vosa

_Feeeeeewwhhh!_

Reassured his weapon is in top condition he tries to separate the cleric's head from her shoulders. *"You ain't gonna try that trick again!"*

_ Tuk will take shift back 1 and attack, that places him at 1 square away from the dragonkin and the priestess. If they move (not taking the shifting move which has another name in this system) he gets an AoO. Also, casting within the reach of Tuk warrant an AoO, not sure why he didn't got it last round.
Spiked chain attack and damage_
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: would shift possibly = 5 foot step?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: The cleric is not in range of Tuk is why.  She has been casting from a tile behind the dragonkin.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Ooc Tuk can attack targets up to 10 ft away. She was within reach


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I thought that only counts if there isn't someone between her and Tuk.  How can Tuck hit her if the dragonkin is larger than her and in front of her?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its getting swung around the kin?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic barely misses the kobold in front of him, but the creatures tough hide deflects his blade just barely enough to prevent damage.

1d20+8=20, 1d8+3=7

In retaliation, the kobold stabs at Roderic, but he too seems too shaken to be effective.

1d20+1=9, 1d6=2

Tuk swings his weapon at the large, intimidating dragonkin.  The creature does not even bat an eye and try to put up a defense, so confident the he seems to be in his own greatness.  That appears to be the dragonkin's undoing.  Tuk's weapon hits him right in the center of his throat, crushing his windwipe and causing him to clutch in desperation at his neck.  The fading look in the dragonkin's eyes tells you he still does not comprehend his own mortality.  The kobold cleric screeches in anger at this and charges Tuk with her mace.

OOC: Tuk gets an AoO against the cleric.

OOC: Init:
-3 Rosalia 25 (running, 20 feet away)
-27 Roderic 23 (missed last kobold)
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex; missed K4)
-21 Scrag 20 (missed K4)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-10 Tuk 11 (killed dragonkin)
DEAD K6 9 (killed by Tuk and Roderic)
Grok 9 (running, 20 feet away)
DEAD K8 6 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K7 5 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K10 4 (killed by Roderic)
K4 3 (missed Roderic)
DEAD Dragonkin 1 (killed by Tuk)
-9 Kobold Priestess 1 (moving to attack Tuk)


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Hah! You are next worm!" * the warrior laughs as the dragonkin suffocates on its own blood.
Tuk takes advantage of the priestess' recklessness and attempts to steal her life with a quick lash of his chain.

[roll0]
[roll1]
_OOC: Yes it makes sense, although those details would be good to know in order to plan out Tuk's moves in order to get AoO_


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk misses the priestess as she ducks underneath her charge.  She brings up her mace in an underhand arc, aiming for his ribcage.


Attack vs Tuk
[roll0]
Damage vs Tuk
[roll1]

OOC: Everyone up again!  1 kobold soldier and one priestess left.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag goes for the remaining kobold soldier, seeing that the others seem to have the priestess well in hand.

[roll0] [roll1]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk grunts under the mace's hit, it would hurt more at night. If it wasn't already nighttime. He tries to strangle the priestess with a loop of his chain, to put an end to its life once and for all.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: The back of the priestess is 30 feet away from Grok and Rosalia, by the by.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric3, AC:17, HP: 27/27*

"Hey, Rosie, what do you say we slip up there and flank attack that hag what's causing all these problems?"  And he then proceeds to act in the way that he suggested.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk was able to injure the priestess, though Scrag just barely misses the kobold before him.  Unfortunately, Grok fails to kill the priestess as he misses with an attack from behind.

OOC: John, Rosalia and Roderic still up.  Did Scrag include the +1 to hit bonus from Bless, because if not than that K4 kobold is actually dead.

OOC: Init:
-3 Rosalia 25 (running, 30 feet away from Priestess)
-27 Roderic 23
-2 John 21 (cast Cat's Grace on self, +4 bonus to Dex)
-21 Scrag 20 (missed K4)
DEAD K2 18 (killed by Roderic and Tuk on round 1)
DEAD K5 18 (killed by John)
DEAD K3 17 (killed by John)
DEAD K1 14 (killed by Roderic)
DEAD K12 14 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K11 12 (killed by Tuk)
DEAD K9 11 (exploded by Scrag's critical)
-13 Tuk 11 (hit priestess, struck by priestess)
DEAD K6 9 (killed by Tuk and Roderic)
Grok 9 (missed priestess)
DEAD K8 6 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K7 5 (killed by Scrag)
DEAD K10 4 (killed by Roderic)
K4 3
DEAD Dragonkin 1 (killed by Tuk)
-18 Kobold Priestess 1


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


I did include the bonus, unfortunately.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John still sees the priestess as a greater threat so he points his finger and speaks arcane words that sound otherworldly as it ecos off the walls with a hollow resonance. An arrow of force and aced shoots from his hand at the kobold priestess suddenly.

[roll0]
[roll1]

round 2 of spell
[roll2]

ooc: I have placed the second round of damage for fluidity sake [ps]: bless not included, not sure if he was in the area of effect of the casting.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John's spell strikes the priestess full on the face and neck, the results of which are brutally quick and fatal.  As the gurgling body hits the floor, Roderic also get lucky against the last kobold, striking it in the shoulder and ending its life.

The room is then quiet except for your ragged breathing.  Roderic and Scrag tentatively walk back to the group and notice that the energy field no longer builds up along their skin but instead rolls off.  Same with Grok and Rosalia and John.  However, when Tuk walks up he is teleported back to the beginning of the level and has to meander uneventfully back to the rest of the party.  It seems that the teleport effect can only work against you once, and after that your blessed aura seems to adjust itself and provide an immunity, dissipating or reflecting the energy before it can build up again.  Also, the same holy aura is quickly healing your wounds at the speed of 1 hit point every 5 minutes.  At this rate everyone should be fully healed and ready to push on ahead once more in a matter of hours.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric3, AC:17, HP: 27/27*

Regfarding the healing that everyone is receiving, Grok says, "Me not understand, but me like.  Make Grok's job lots easier!"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag sits on the ground abruptly with a heavy thump.  He seems intent on waiting for the magical healing to finish before he'll budge from the spot.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Everyone, that drained much of my magic."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric3, AC:17, HP: 27/27*

"What?? John one that healed us?  Grok really not understand now."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"No,no. Sorry, but it was not me. I meant I used almost all of my spells in that fight."


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Hmm, not a fireball, but effective enough."* Tuk says as he sees the results of John's spell. Coming from Tuk, it might as well be the best compliment he has given in his life. 
He curses as he is teleported surprisingly, he didn't expect it as the others didn't seem affected. He manages to come back just as he hears Grok and John speaking. *"Then you need to restore that energy, we'll rest."* he notices Scrag sitting like a giant green baby. *"Yeah... good start."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The party considers moving on, but there is a disturbing sound like rolling thunder continuously erupting in the following room.  As it sounds dangerous, the party moves back away and into a side corridor to rest.  Eight hours go by uneventfully, though the on occasion you believe you can here more rumbling to the north, and a low moan and mad mutterings from somewhere to the south.

After the restoration of hit points and spells, the heroes are ready to move forward.  Returning to the teleportation portal room with the now dead kobolds, they see that the northern door is still closed and hear more rumbling and thunder occurring just beyond.

OOC: Need to know if you are ready to open the door, and if so what the party order is as the door is five feet wide and can only be entered by a single character at a time.  Spellcasters, make sure your prepared spells are updated on your character sheets.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag waits for the others to make the important decisions.  Axe at the ready, he is content to take point or guard the rear, where ever the others feel he will do the most damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John sits next to to Scrag, reading his tome of spells. '_sometimes I envy the simplicity of this troll's life_' thinks the tired wizard.

stand-by. having internet issues . . .


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat),  HP: 27/27*

Grok is next to John, spells prepared and heavy mace ready.

[sblock=Grok's Prepared Spells]
Spells Prepared:
L0 -- Stabilize, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
L1 -- Cause Fear, Protection From Evil, Cure Light Wounds X 2
L2 -- Bull's Strength, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury

ooc : sorry, was travelling.

Rosalia is quite happy with the end. Even so, that she gives a kick to the priestress as a good measure.

She's still at a loss as to what's happening to them. SHe thought they had a divine mission, but her near-death experience has unsettled her. 

So she kept quiet during the rest.

At the end of it, she says: "I was teleported to a place where I found the priestress in front of a foul altar with horrible furniture made of kobolds. Pff, horrible. I don't know whether we shouldn't first try to destroy that altar before going to that room with the thunder. Maybe the altar is the source of this foul power."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC

Not to interrupt, but this is the order I am going with for wherever you decide to go next:
Roderic
Scrag
John
Grok
Rosalia


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC
> 
> Not to interrupt, but this is the order I am going with for wherever you decide to go next:
> Roderic
> Scrag
> John
> Grok
> Rosalia



ooc: looks good for John


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*



Amaury said:


> Rosalia says: "I was teleported to a place where I found the priestress in front of a foul altar with horrible furniture made of kobolds. Pff, horrible. I don't know whether we shouldn't first try to destroy that altar before going to that room with the thunder. Maybe the altar is the source of this foul power."



"Teleported?  Was that how Grok got there, too?  Me not really remember -- everything fuzzy to Grok."

[sblock=Grok's Prepared Spells]
Spells Prepared:
L0 -- Stabilize, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
L1 -- Cause Fear, Protection From Evil, Cure Light Wounds X 2
L2 -- Bull's Strength, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

"There was something about this room that gave me a not so warm or fuzzy, but weird & tingly feeling. This room has a rather interesting defensive spell built into it. Since you two, and then Tuk, were teleported, it gives rise to believe it was the room. Now, as for this alter, I am inclined to believe you are right about the evil nature being a source of the dark nature of what is happening here. "


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Hm, yes, the altar sounds like the logical first step, lets wreck it."* Tuk agrees.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I don't know if any acid spells will work, but I can try. I also have a bit of fire to be conjured too."


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

"Grok cast _Protection From Evil_ on altar.  It not last too long, but maybe supress the evil while we all take big craps on it, so it not burn our bums off. Can also cast _Cause Fear_.  That usually work on person, but maybe it scare anyone who try to worship or use altar?"


[sblock=Grok's Prepared Spells]
Spells Prepared:
L0 -- Stabilize, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
L1 -- Cause Fear, Protection From Evil, Cure Light Wounds X 2
L2 -- Bull's Strength, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Once he's done resting, Scrag stands and hefts his axe, then points it at the altar, growling a bit for emphasis.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John pats the troll on the elbow, "Yes buddy. We are working on it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The party follows Rosalia and Grok to the room they mentioned, but nothing quite prepares them for the sight.

You see a large 60 foot square chamber. A large altar is fallen and broken at the center of this room, flanked by two twisted and destroyed candle stands. From some divine knowledge revealed inside your head, you know that the altar was built from the remains of kobolds and derro who refused to yield to the Outer Gods' corruptive power. Their limbs have been removed and their torsos sewn together to form a crude table. The candle stands are built from kobolds whose bones were liquefied by the Outer Gods' power then reformed and arranged to force their bodies into a pose suitable to hold candles during services. The kobolds' faces and jaws were set to hold one candle, while their arms extended straight up from their torsos to each clutch a candle. Their legs were half as long as normal, as their lower leg bones formed two additional limbs extending from their lower torsos to form four stable legs for the stand.  The altar and candle holders are dead and destroyed from the combined attacks of Grok and Rosalia, though the residue of their draining corpses is doing little for your composure.

The walls were covered with the still-living skin and organs of other creatures captured and warped by the Outer Gods' servants. Organs pulse, veins throb. Skin and body parts move and quiver slightly.

When you all enter, the walls shiver away from your blessed aura.  You notice that standing close together and approaching the twisted skin and organs eventually causes the to dissipate and melt aware in quivering agony.  With a couple hours of labor you could, if you wished, destroy all the twisted organic material from this room or you could decide to move on instead.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag, a troll raised among humans, loses his lunch.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John looks around the room, feels his blood drain and proceeds to follow scrag's lead, spewing in the previous room.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

"What?  It not so bad, Rosie and Grok been here before beating candle holders and stuff."

[sblock=Grok's Prepared Spells]
Spells Prepared:
L0 -- Stabilize, Light, Detect Magic, Resistance
L1 -- Cause Fear, Protection From Evil, Cure Light Wounds X 2
L2 -- Bull's Strength, Cure Moderate Wounds
[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag didn't know the words to express his revulsion.  The semi-living...things were wrong in a way that went beyond his somewhat simple view of the world.  And yet, they reminded him of the strangeness of his own existence.  The horror he saw here somehow twisted in his gut, making him wonder what this place would be like with troll-flesh...an ever living, ever regenerating mass of tortured existence.  Scrag shuddered and fought back another bout of stomach churning.  He wanted to destroy this place, all of it, and burn it until nothing was left but a black stain on the ground.


----------



## Voda Vosa

*"Terrific."* Tuk utters, before approaching to the wall, experimenting with his flesh burning aura. *"Hm, perhaps we need to cleanse this room... It would be better than having all throw up on the floor."* he starts walking around near the wall, to remove the pulsing organs and disgusting stuff.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The gruesome work is done slowly, but completely, though the chamber still gives you the creeps even after all the organic material is burned off of the walls of the chamber.  You even help dissipate the grotesque candle holders and altar.  You feel better about your work, and it is time to go through the final door you have yet to try.  You line up in the following order:

Roderic
Scrag
John
Grok
Rosalia 

Just beyond the door you can still hear unknown thunderous sounds.  Any last actions before Roderic throws open the door?


----------



## Scott DeWar

John regains his composure and joins the others in destroying the gruesome vile walls.

"I need to cast a spell here." [cast mage armor] "Ok, ready"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic throws open the door as John finishes his spell.

In front of you this strange, otherwordly chamber is covered in a pool of blood one foot deep.  Oddly, it doesn't seep into the corridor when the door is opened, but otherwise ripples like a small pond.  A rolling field of reversing gravity sweeps through the room, making the blood fly upwards into an ever moving wave of blood from ceiling to floor.  The wave explodes when it reaches the doorway you are looking out from, drenching everything in its vicinity but again magically not letting a drop into the corridor.  Once the wave collapses, it resets again on the far side of this 90 foot square room revealing a large kobold dragonkin and four of his comrades before the wave begins to travel once more towards you and obscures them from your site.  The kobolds have seen your party, however, and are moving to attack somewhere behind the wave that blocks your view of them.  It would seem as if you are going to have to struggle against the pool of blood and the wave effect throwing blood into the air in order to get to this new foe.

OOC:
Initiative time.  Roderic is already running into the room to give those behind him a chance to pour in.

Party Order:
Roderic
Scrag
John
Grok
Rosalia


----------



## Scott DeWar

John gets an idea and grabs a crossbow bolt. As soon as Scrag is out of the way, John will shoot a crossbow bolt at one of the kobolds, if for no other reason then to see what he effects of the room has on missile attacks.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

[roll0]

Scrag, not being the brightest sort, just barges in to the room, ready to cleave through some kobolds.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And from somewhere behind him he hears a svish of a cross bow bolt aiming at a [random, even the big guy on the throne]kobold

[roll0]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

"WAIT, WAIT!  We not go in!  Make scales come out to us in hallway, and we have them at disadvantage."  Grok surprises everyone with a moment of frighteningly lucid thought and planning.  But, alas, the moment is fleeting, "Ahh, what Grok know?  Get 'em!!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"No Grok! That is a sound plan! Draw them into the hall way you two!" encourages John.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Need Initiative roll from Grok, Rosalia, and Roderic:

Init:
Roderic
Scrag 12
John 16
Grok
Rosalia 
Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin
[roll0]
Kobold Elite Guard 1
[roll1]
Kobold Elite Guard 2
[roll2]
Kobold Elite Guard 3
[roll3]
Kobold Elite Guard 4
[roll4]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

[roll0]


----------



## Amaury

Seeing the extraordinary scene, Rosalia is prompt to react: there is no way she will ever get herself in that pool of "blood" and waste her clothes - though red was a colour she liked - so she pulls an arrow and fires at the first kobold.
She tries to take into account the magical "uplift" in the room.

"Come back!" she shouts.


init (1d20+7=27)
bow (1d20+4=12)


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

Initiative: 13

*"Rosalia -and Grok, surprisingly- is right, fall back and let them come to us!"* Tuk shouts, drawing his sling, and readying a shot.

_Move action to stow spiked chain, another move to draw sling. Just noticed Tuk has both power attack and Cleave!_


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Just to confirm, if you fall back into the narrow corridor the character in front will be the only one able to attack the kobolds while the kobolds will be able to mass their attack at that lone individual.  That means Rosalia will not be able to get that shot off she just fired, either, unless she is planning on shooting the companion in front of her into his back.

Init: 
Rosalia 27
Kobold Elite Guard C 19
John 16
Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13
Scrag 12
Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11
Grok 6
Kobold Elite Guard B 4
Roderic
[roll0]


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

OOC:  Still think it's such a hot idea, DeWar??


----------



## Amaury

ooc: had not realized we were in a corridor. so no Arrow shot but no entry neither of the blood pool room


----------



## Scott DeWar

How wide is this hall way?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

10 feet.  I assume you are considering standing two side by side at a time?  You could always fling the door open and rush back to the previous room, but then it would become a waiting game for the two sides.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: 2 astride should be good


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

OOC:  Hee, hee we're walking two abreast.  (To a breast?)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


Are we waiting on the DM at this point?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I'm back.  Had connections issues over the weekend.  Please reply to my post in the OOC thread and I'll move on along as I am still uncertain of whether the group intends to charge into the room or plink arrows at the kobolds from the corridor.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic and Scrag charge into the room, and behind them stands Rosalia and John, who decide to wait in the corridor.  Rosalia fires her munition through the moving wall of blood, hoping the momentum will keep the shot moving through and into the kobold's last position which she had been aiming.  Unfortunately, the shot misses.

One of the elite guard kobolds takes out his crossbow and fires at Roderic through the wall of blood, but the shot is weak and misses badly, being diverted partially by the flying river of blood.

OOC: Let's move this party along!  John's turn!
Kobold's roll without bonuses: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4792437/

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed Guard C)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (missed Roderic)
John 16
Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13
Scrag 12
Roderic 12
Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11
Grok 6
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Scott DeWar

John take a crossbow bolt out and says, "Ma kutsuda element õhu" and it flies at the kobold that shot at Rodrick.
[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[roll0]
forgot to roll damage, and now for the confirmation . . . . 
[roll1]
[roll2]
*shakes head* suckiest damage rolls I have ever seen with a crit.

**ignore this post, it is in error to what John could have done**​


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

OOC:  Did you forget to place Grok somewhere, DT, or did I just miss it?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John casts a spell on himself to increase his speed.  The large kobold in charge delays his action, gripping his overly large battleaxe as he awaits more adventurers to come into his range.

OOC: Grok is in the back with Tuk, who I just realized I do not have initiative written down for.   Below is the correction.  If you want to move into the room, I'll allow your characters to easily move past John and Rosalia, who are staying inside the corridor and firing from it, blocking your ability to act from your current position unless you just plan to buff Rosalia or John.

Tuk, Scrag and Roderic up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed Guard C)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (missed Roderic)
John 16 (Casts Cat's Grace on Self, +4 to Dex)
Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (delaying action)
Tuk 13
Scrag 12
Roderic 12
Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11
Grok 6
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Tuk*

*"Ah f*ck it...!"* Tuk exclaims, gripping his chian tight and bursting forward, lashing out at the leading kobold. 

_I guess with his reach he can get to land a solid hit on the battle axe leader 27 to hit, 15 damage_


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag charges the lead kobold as well, barreling through the strange blood flows in the room.

Greataxe attack and damage (1d20+7=18, 1d12+9=14)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: The kobolds are 80 feet away from the corridor exit, so you can run double your movement speed this round and attack the next.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

Grok will buff John if he can.


----------



## Scott DeWar

DT, I need to redo something here. I goofed. I will pm you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Leif, With what spell?  Scott, got your message and replied.


----------



## Leif

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Leif, With what spell?  Scott, got your message and replied.












*OOC:*


Nahh, you misunderstand.  Grok casts no spells.  I meant "buff" as in shine his shoes or something.  Actually, I was thinking of the *Aid Another* action, doesn't that grant an almost gratuitous +2?


----------



## Scott DeWar

John casts a spell, the effects are unseen. [cast cat's grace]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk, Scrag and Roderic all charge forward, making it more than halfway towards the kobolds before the wave of blood envelopes them.  It is then that the three find out that what they are dealing with is an anti-gravity effect, as the three men are also flung up into the air.

Strangely, the blessed aura around them creates a thin, invisible buffer between the unholy blood and their skin, but they are still left with a greasy, unsettling feeling as the blood flows around them.

OOC: Tuk and Scrag need to make a DC 10 Jump Check to avoid being thrown up into the ceiling along with the blood wave.

Roderic's Check:
[roll0]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


 Jump check - [roll0]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk's jump [roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk and Roderic roll with the anti-gravity effect, twisting gracefully in the air and landing upon their feet.  Scrag is not as lucky, flying up into the ceiling with a painful thud, than falling back onto the floor onto his face.

Scrag damage
Had to hand-roll.  Rolled a 4.
[roll0]

The next two kobolds took the time to fire at Roderic and Tuk.

Guard A vs Roderic
Rolled a 14, missed.
[roll1]
[roll2]

Guard D vs Tuk
Rolled a 19, hit.  Rolled 7 damage.
[roll3]
[roll4]

Grok aids John in his Concentration check for his spell, but the help is unneeded as nothing diverts John's attention.  The last kobold guard fires at the fallen Scrag.

Guard B vs Scrag
Rolled a 10, missed.
[roll5]
[roll6]

Finally, the large kobold holding his battleaxe opened his mouth and lets loose a cone of cold, which swallowed up Scrag, Tuk and Roderic.

Damage is 3d6. DC 16 Reflex save for half
Rolled two 1s and a 3.  I suck... , 5 total.  3 if saved for half.
[roll7]

Roderic Reflex Save
Rolled a 20, half damage.
[roll8]

OOC: Rosalia up!  If Tuk failed save, Scrag made it.

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed Guard C)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (missed Roderic)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (breathed cold at Scrag, Roderic and Tuk)
-12 Tuk 13 (moved) 
-7 Scrag 12 (moved, thrown into air, fell prone)
-3 Roderic 12 (moved)
Kobold Elite Guard A 11 (missed Roderic)
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 (hit Tuk)
Grok 6 (aided John)
Kobold Elite Guard B 4 (missed Scrag)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

[roll0] Scrag reflex save.

Also rolling by hand in case the EN World roller isn't working (IC is still down).  Manual roll is a 5.  I hope the above roll is better when I hit post.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Tuk's reflexes: [roll0] What happened with Tuk's attack? Remember he has reach 15.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Tuk can double move 60 feet in a single round, correct?  He was behind Scrag and Roderic at the start, so he moved 55 feet into the room.  15 extra feet is 70 feet.  I stated the kobolds were 80 feet into the room.  Let me know if my math is wrong.  Even if he could reach, the double move makes it so that you cannot attack this round.  You should be able to attack next round.


----------



## Amaury

OOC: has Rosalia any line of sight or are the kobold behind the blood wave?


----------



## Voda Vosa

You math is most correct


----------



## Scott DeWar

Voda Vosa said:


> You math is most correct




Muchas Gracias, Señor Profesor


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I'm allowing you to shoot through the visual gaps in the blood wave in order to make things simpler and not create additional ranged combat rules for this encounter.


----------



## Amaury

OOC: InvisibleCastle is down for me. can I let you roll? +4 to hit. shortbow.

Rosalia gets closer to the scene and gets her shortbow ready. The aiming is going to bedifficult with this blood wall, but Rosalia realizes that there are some gaps from time to time and that she can actually see some kobolds.

She raises her shortbow and awaits the opportunity. As soon as one gap appears, the young rogue fires!


----------



## Scott DeWar

[roll0]
[roll1]

in house roller for you!

oh crap, a 1. sorry.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Kobold Guard C firing at Rosalia
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rosalia's attack badly misses.  In fact the arrow hits the far ceiling, never coming close to the kobold in which she was aiming.  His return fire hits the wall near Rosalia's head, but otherwise did not further harm.

OOC: John up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed Guard C)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (missed Rosalia)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 
-12 Tuk 13 
-7 Scrag 12 
-3 Roderic 12 
Kobold Elite Guard A 11 
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 
Grok 6 
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: Before I post my action, How far away from the dragon kin is he? I am thinking summon monster, but I am still thinking.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/summonMonsterI.htm


----------



## Deuce Traveler

About 90 feet from John and Grok.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> About 90 feet from John and Grok.




John starts to cast a spell. It takes a rather intensely long time to cast, his voice starting in a low whisper and it raises to a loud thunder

badger info: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/badger.htm
Range: 30 feet
Badger action next round: move 55 feet

[sblock=badger stats W/ augment feat]
Str {12}, Dex 17, Con {19}, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
hp: 12
AC: 15 touch: 14 FF: 12
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John's spell goes off without a hitch, and a large and very angry badger appears.








OOC: Badger Initiative
[roll0]

The dragonkin leader holds action again, as he wants to avoid an AoO from Tuk's weapon if he closes.

OOC: Tuk, Scrag and Roderic up!

Rounds until dragonkin can use breath weapon again.
[roll]
1d4
[/roll]
Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed Guard C)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (missed Rosalia)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex; Summoned Honey Badger)
Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (holding action)
-12 Tuk 13
-7 Scrag 12
-3 Roderic 12
Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11
Grok 6
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: that was supposed to say "celstial". sorry.


----------



## Leif

OOC: "Honey Badger" ain't celestial, and he don't give a #%$@, either!


----------



## Scott DeWar

But he is so berry sweet . . . sweet as honey!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


 What can Scrag do at this point?  I'm not sure of the positioning.  Is he stuck on the ceiling, can he get to the bad guys to crunch them?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic, Tuk and Scrag are all within range to walk 15 or 20 feet and engage the lead dragonkin kobold.  You could also provoke an AoO and move 30 feet to go past him and attack the crossbowmen behind him.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag moves up to axe the kobold a question.

Attack and damage (1d20+7=9, 1d12+9=16)


----------



## Voda Vosa

OOC: Would you allow Tuk to use his rolled attack from last round?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> Roderic, Tuk and Scrag are all within range to walk 15 or 20 feet and engage the lead dragonkin kobold.  You could also provoke an AoO and move 30 feet to go past him and attack the crossbowmen behind him.



and the cute and cuddly honey badger is not here yet, It will be next round.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag and Roderic engage the lead kobold, but both miss.  Suddenly, Tuk's weapon flies past both their heads and deeply wounds the creature on along his chest, ripping out a piece of his armor (-15 hps to dragonkin).

Two of the other kobolds chitter to each other excitedly at this, concerned that their leader might fall, but the tough large kobold holds his ground.  Two crossbow bolts are fired from the chittering two kobolds, both aimed at Tuk, but both shots miss.

OOC: Grok up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed Guard C)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (missed Rosalia)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex; Summoned Honey Badger)
-15 Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (holding action, hit by Tuk)
-12 Tuk 13 (hit Baraz the Dragonkin)
-7 Scrag 12 (missed Baraz)
-3 Roderic 12 (missed Baraz)
Kobold Elite Guard A 11 (missed Tuk)
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 (missed Tuk)
Grok 6
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric 3, AC: 17 (18 v. 1 foe -dodge feat), HP: 27/27*

Not knowing what else to do at this point, Grok will opt again for the "Aid Another" action to assist John.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Kobold Shooter vs Rosalia
[roll0]
[roll1]

Raging Baraz Mahk vs Scrag
[roll2]
[roll3]

Another kobold takes a crossbow shot at Rosalia.  The large kobold blocking your warriors screams himself into a barbaric rage and meets Scrag, axe vs axe, wounding Scrag badly with a deep chop to the chest.  Blood flies, but Scrag hardily still stands.

Meanwhile the anti-gravity effect causing the wave of blood reaches the end of the room and resets at the start once more.  

OOC: Rosalia up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed Guard C)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (missed Rosalia)
Celestial Honey Badger 18
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex; Summoned Celestial Honey Badger)
-15 Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (held action, hit by Tuk for 15, struck Scrag for 8)
-12 Tuk 13 (hit Baraz the Dragonkin)
-15 Scrag 12 (missed Baraz)
-3 Roderic 12 (missed Baraz)
Kobold Elite Guard A 11 (missed Tuk)
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 (missed Tuk)
Grok 6 (Aid John)
Kobold Elite Guard B 4 (missed Rosalia)


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia realizes that she has become a target herself and feeling that her shots are unlikely to hit, she selects to move away from the line of sight. She moves to a safer place out of view of the kobolds. She feels pretty useless in this environment. 


ooc: double move. if there are other corridors etc to explore, she might get tempted.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rosalia moves back, allowing Grok to move up next to John and share the danger.  A kobold guard fired at the honey badger, but although the bolt hits the beast square, there isn't enough velocity to penetrate the thick skin.  The badger rushes forward and attacks the large kobold with its claw.  The large kobold dwarfs it in size, but celestial honey badger don't care, and it slices a small gash into the kobold's calf.

1d20+4=14, 1d8=6

1d20+4=23


OOC: John's turn.

Init:
Rosalia 27 (moved back)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (Barely Missed Celestial Honey Badger)
Celestial Honey Badger 18 (1hp damage to Baraz Mahk)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-16 Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 
-12 Tuk 13 
-15 Scrag 12 
-3 Roderic 12 
Kobold Elite Guard A 11 
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 
Grok 6 
Kobold Elite Guard B 4 

OOC: There are no other corridors.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor L3*

Grok gladly moves up into the vacated position.

Link to Grok's RG post


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: John's turn.

[pokes [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] ]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Ye great and mighty summoner of honey badger love*

John gazes across the scene of gruesome abominations. He is sickened at what corrupted the town's good ogre, and what is like a growing growth of death toward his beloved home.

 . . . . .

ooc: I am sorry, but can I get an idea of what targets are avilable?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: One very large kobold slicing up Scrag with an axe 80 feet away from John, and three crossbow-wielding kobolds 10 feet behind him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> John gazes across the scene of gruesome abominations. He is sickened at what corrupted the town's good ogre, and what is like a growing growth of death toward his beloved home.  . . . . . ooc: I am sorry, but can I get an idea of what targets are available?






Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: One very large kobold slicing up Scrag with an axe 80 feet away from John, and three crossbow-wielding kobolds 10 feet behind him.




John growls deep then summons an arrow of acid a the axe wielding over sized gecko.

ranged attack: +3

acid arrow cast at level 3: 1D20+3 = [17]+3 = 20
2D4 = [1, 3] = 4


"Leave my friend alone you worthless piece of goblin scat!" Booms John.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/acidArrow.htm


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The kobold dragonkin, Baraz, takes another savage, rage-filled hack, but this time at a certain honey badger that wounded him.

[roll0]
[roll1]

OOC: Roderic, Scrag and Tuk up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (moved back)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (Barely Missed Celestial Honey Badger)
Celestial Honey Badger 18 (1hp damage to Baraz Mahk)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-16 Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13
-12 Tuk 13
-15 Scrag 12
-3 Roderic 12
Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11
Grok 6
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


Apologies, I have once again lost track of where everyone is.  Is Scrag within melee range of any of the bad guys?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: One very large kobold slicing up Scrag with an axe 80 feet away from John, and three crossbow-wielding kobolds 10 feet behind him.



 like this for information?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


That'll work.  Thanks.







Scrag grunts and snarls as his axe comes down at the big kobold.

Slicing and dicing big kobold (1d20+7=19, 1d12+9=21)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Although his great rage allowed the kobold dragonkin known as Baraz Mahk to do great damage to the troll he was facing, it also left him more vulnerable to counterattack.  In his haze and part blindness from John's acid strike, he never saw Scrag's strong attack coming until the axe cleaved his skull in twain, and the dragonkin falls back into the pool of blood with a splash.  Freed from this obstacle, Roderic rushes forward and engages a startled crossbow-wielding kobold, stabbing him in the shoulder and killing him.

1d20+8=26, 1d8+3=5

OOC: I was going to say Scrag missed, barely, but realized you failed to account for your ongoing Bless effect, so Scrag really has a +8 to hit.  Tuk's turn!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (moved back)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (Barely Missed Celestial Honey Badger)
Celestial Honey Badger 18 (1hp damage to Baraz Mahk)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex, damaged, hit Baraz in da face!)
DEAD Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (killed by John and Scrag)
-12 Tuk 13
-15 Scrag 12 (killed Baraz Mahk)
-3 Roderic 12 (Killed Elite Guard A)
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11
Grok 6
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Rolling for Tuk.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tuk also tries to engage, but misses his target.  The frightened last two kobolds drop their crossbows and switch to spears.  The first of the survivors strikes at Roderic with a sharp, but ineffectual jab, as the blow glances off the paladin's armor.

[roll0]
[roll1]

OOC: Grok up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (moved back)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (Barely Missed Celestial Honey Badger)
Celestial Honey Badger 18 (1hp damage to Baraz Mahk)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex, damaged, hit Baraz in da face!)
DEAD Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (killed by John and Scrag)
-12 Tuk 13 (missed Guard D)
-15 Scrag 12 (killed Baraz Mahk)
-3 Roderic 12 (Killed Elite Guard A)
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 (missed Roderic)
Grok 6
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric of Pelor L3*

Grok rushes forward so he can attack next round.

moves to the nearest foe and attacks.

[roll0]
[roll1]

Link to Grok's RG post


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Grok cannot reach melee this turn.  He can rush forward so he can attack next turn if you wish.


----------



## Leif

Fixed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The second kobold switches to a spear and takes a short step before jabbing at Roderic, but misses.

[roll0]
[roll1]

The blood wave hits you all once more.  The surviving kobolds easily twist with it and land upright, but the Tuk, Scrag, Roderic, Grok, and the Celestial Honey Badger all get caught up in it.  The honey badger moves agilely, though grunts and snarls the entire time as he lands and is covered in blood.

Honey Badger Save:
[roll2]
Damage if failed
[roll3]

OOC: Roderic, Scrag, Grok and Tuk please make a DC 10 Reflex check.  If you fail, you take 1d6 points of damage.  Rosalia and John are up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (moved back)
Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (Barely Missed Celestial Honey Badger)
Celestial Honey Badger 18 (1hp damage to Baraz Mahk)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex, damaged, hit Baraz in da face!)
DEAD Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (killed by John and Scrag)
-12 Tuk 13 (missed Guard D)
-15 Scrag 12 (killed Baraz Mahk)
-3 Roderic 12 (Killed Elite Guard A)
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 (missed Roderic)
Grok 6 (moved)
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Reflex save vs flying blood (1d20+3=12)


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-oec cleric of Pelor L3*

[roll0]

Grok rolls with the flow of blood, is swirled around and lands on his feet.


Link to Grok's RG post

[OOC:  Nice to see the ENWorld dice roller working again.  For the moment.]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic Reflex Save
[roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic tries to turn, also, but only ends up getting flung into the ceiling, then landing dazed upon the ground.  Scrag and Grok run past him, ready to attack the remaining four kobolds, now armed with spears.

Damage
[roll0]

OOC: I messed up the last post.  Rosalia is up next, then Guard C.  Still need Tuk's Reflex save.

Init:
Rosalia 27 
Kobold Elite Guard C 19
Celestial Honey Badger 18 
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
DEAD Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (killed by John and Scrag)
-12 Tuk 13
-15 Scrag 12
-8 Roderic 12
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 
Grok 6 
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Amaury

Seeing her comrades being lifted by the blood wave doesn't entice the young rogue to join them. If the kobold archer has been knocked out, she will move back up to try and take a hit at one of their enemies, but she feels pretty useless in this situation.


ooc: a map or description of other corridors would help rosalia. being a woman, she has poor sense of direction..


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Rosalia has an open shot at any of the kobolds.  None of them are injured, and each surviving one is holding a spear and engaged in melee with Scrag, Roderic, or Celestial Honey Badger.  Grok and Tuk are slightly behind their partners in crime.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

One more bump...


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=28412]Amaury[/MENTION] your turn


----------



## Amaury

ooc: sorry, was still hunting for eggs...

Rosalia sees an opportunity to hit one of these pesty scaly little things that had become too much part of her life lately and so doesn't hesitate and fires. In her haste the aim is poor and the Arrow flies ten inches left of its intended target.


ooc2: 
07:07, Today: Secret Roll: Le Maitre de Destins rolled 6 using 1d20+4. rosalia bow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Kobold vs Celestial Honey Badger
Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Honey Badger vs Kobold
[roll2]
Damage
[roll3]
[roll4]
Damage
[roll5]
[roll6]
Damage
[roll7]



Tuk's Save
[roll8]
Damage if Failed
[roll9]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Trying Again

Kobold vs Celestial Honey Badger
Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Honey Badger vs Kobold
[roll2]
Damage
[roll3]
[roll4]
Damage
[roll5]
[roll6]
Damage
[roll7]



Tuk's Save
[roll8]
Damage if Failed
[roll9]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rolled at home...

Tuk failed his reflex roll and hit the ground hard after anti-gravity tossed him up, then dropped him.  The Elite Kobold wounded the Celestial Honey Badger, but was scratched in turn.

OOC: John, Tuk, Scrag and Roderic up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed)
-1 Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (Hit Celestial Honey Badger)
-2 Celestial Honey Badger 18 (Hit Guard C)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
DEAD Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (killed by John and Scrag)
-15 Tuk 13 
-15 Scrag 12 
-3 Roderic 12 
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard A 11
Kobold Elite Guard D 11 (missed Roderic)
Grok 6 (moved)
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag brings his axe to bear against one of the elite kobolds.

Attack - [roll0]  Damage - [roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag explodes a guard into red paste!

OOC: John, Tuk, and Roderic are up!  

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed)
-1 Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (Hit Celestial Honey Badger)
-2 Celestial Honey Badger 18 (Hit Guard C)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
DEAD Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (killed by John and Scrag)
-15 Tuk 13
-15 Scrag 12 (killed Guard D)
-3 Roderic 12
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard A 11
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard D 11 (killed by Scrag)
Grok 6 (moved)
Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Aha! Twang!" He motions like he is drawing a bow and arrow and an arrow shaped blob of acid leaves his hand.

vs kobold "B", . . . . A natural 20! 
Ranged touch attack: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
2D4 = [2, 3] = 5


to confirm crit, if allowed: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14
 2D4 = [1, 4] = 5


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John hits the kobold struggling with the celestial badger and kills him.

Roderic attacks the last survivor, wounding badly but not killing.

Attack
[roll0]
[roll1]


OOC: Tuk and Grok up!

Init:
Rosalia 27 (missed)
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard C 19 (Hit Celestial Honey Badger and John)
-2 Celestial Honey Badger 18 (Hit Guard C)
John 16 (Cast's Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
DEAD Baraz Mahk the Dragonkin 13 (killed by John and Scrag)
-15 Tuk 13
-15 Scrag 12 (killed Guard D)
-3 Roderic 12
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard A 11
DEAD Kobold Elite Guard D 11 (killed by Scrag)
Grok 6 (moved)
-4 Kobold Elite Guard B 4


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Giving another bump.  24 hours until I move this along.  Grok and Tuk up.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc clericof pelor, L3*

Grok attacks the last kobold, too.

[roll0]
[roll=Damage]1d8+3;/roll]

OOC:  messed up the damage roll, but it's a clear miss.



Link to Grok's RG post


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Tuk's attack
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The last kobold explodes as his neck snaps from Tuk's strike with his spiked chain.  All is now silent except for the blood wave.

OOC: Do you wish to retreat and heal, or push onwards?  Either way, you can now time the wave to avoid being harmed since combat has ceased.  There is a lone door to the northwest of this chamber.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag grunts and points at the door, then starts trudging in that direction.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Huh, That way then. Come along Badger."  John is careful to make sure he enters in so as to avoid getting hit by the gravity wave.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric of Pelor 3*

Grok follows Scrag.


Link to Grok's RG post


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Don't mind me... just rollin'...

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[roll4]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

The party navigates the blood wave and throws open the door before stumbling into...

Tuk, Scrag, Rosalia, and Grok
[sblock]
...a new large room that appears to lack an exit.  The room is 160 feet square, but otherwise quite bare.  The stone summoning chamber has a plain, black altar resting in the middle of the room while a wooden cabinet is set against the far wall.  The rough outline of a pentagram drawn in blood is marked on the floor around the altar.  Suddenly, the celestial honey badger snarls and charges at something unseen, while at the same time Roderic and Jon start calling for you briefly as if they no longer see you, then they grab their weapons and prepare to fight.  It cries as it is snared by something, then an invisible force lifts it and rends it in twain.
[/sblock]

Jon and Roderic
[sblock]
...a hellish landscape.  Your other companions are gone leaving only Jon, Roderic and the celestial honeybadger to face off against the threats here.  Black, basalt rock extends off to a featureless, dark purple horizon.  A single, pale star glints in the sky, providing a dim radiance.  Standing 20 feet before you is a writhing globe of flesh and body parts.  Mouths appear around the globe, moaning and howling in pain.  After a few moments, a sickening rending noise comes from the globe and what erupts from it you know is what was once Tsathzar Rho.  As he steps to the ground, the globe detonates, spraying the area and you with a layer of blood, guts, and slime.  It seems your bless effect no longer works here to protect you from such.  The celestial honey badger snarls and charges forward to meet the creature in melee combat.  Suddenly the exploded entrails and guts writhe and hold it immobile as the part reptilian, part birdlike Tsathzar Rho moves forward with elongated limbs and neck in order to slash with long claws and bite with strong beak at the badger.  It's over in a second, as the celestial honey badger gives a scream and is torn and pecked into two pieces.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Need initiative rolls from Jon and Roderic.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: I Never  ignore a dm "Just rolling" Dice and that is why!

[roll0]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic Init:
[roll0]
Tsathzar Rho Init: 
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rosalia and Grok are fully healed.  Tuk and Scrag are both at -14 hit points.  None of the four understand what John and Roderic are swinging at, why they are yelling, or what force just split the boar in half.  They do realize something is obviously quite wrong.  Though they do not have to roll initiative now for combat, they can take actions in an attempt to discern what is going on.

John is moving to act first at some unseen threat. 

Init:
John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
Tsathzar Rho 20
-2 Roderic 17


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric of Pelor 3, HP 27/27*

OOC:  Grok seems to be good to go, even if he doesn't know where he is going.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> The party navigates the blood wave and throws open the door before stumbling into...
> 
> [sblock=Jon and Roderic]
> ...a hellish landscape.  Your other companions are gone leaving only Jon, Roderic and the celestial honeybadger to face off against the threats here.  Black, basalt rock extends off to a featureless, dark purple horizon.  A single, pale star glints in the sky, providing a dim radiance.  Standing 20 feet before you is a writhing globe of flesh and body parts.  Mouths appear around the globe, moaning and howling in pain.  After a few moments, a sickening rending noise comes from the globe and what erupts from it you know is what was once Tsathzar Rho.  As he steps to the ground, the globe detonates, spraying the area and you with a layer of blood, guts, and slime.  It seems your bless effect no longer works here to protect you from such.  The celestial honey badger snarls and charges forward to meet the creature in melee combat.  Suddenly the exploded entrails and guts writhe and hold it immobile as the part reptilian, part birdlike Tsathzar Rho moves forward with elongated limbs and neck in order to slash with long claws and bite with strong beak at the badger.  It's over in a second, as the celestial honey badger gives a scream and is torn and pecked into two pieces.
> [/sblock]






Deuce Traveler said:


> None of the four understand what John and Roderic are swinging at, why they are yelling, or what force just split the badger in half.  They do realize something is obviously quite wrong.
> John is moving to act first at some unseen threat.
> 
> Init:
> John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
> Tsathzar Rho 20
> -2 Roderic 17




John watches his summoned badger get ripped in twain and feels a lump suddenly grow in his throat.

more to come . . . . ooc: could have sworn I had posted something.

A green glob of acid, seen before, appears in John's hands which he throws with a careful aim.

ranged touch attack: Ranged touch attack: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
 But his aim goes horridly wrong as it flies way way off.


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia has no idea what's going on. There seems to be an invisible foe in the room. She wonders whether the pentagram is the weak point here. And there is that cabinet which may hold clues.

She runs towards the cabinet avoiding the zone where the celestial being has been killed. She shouts to the others: "I don't know but maybe try erase part of the pentagram or smash the altar!"

Once in front of the cabinet she checks its contents.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Tsathzar Rho attack vs Roderic
[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic and John
[sblock]
Tsathzar Rho rushes up to Roderic and slices him badly across his arm, eliciting a scream.  At the same time, John misses with his own attack.  He notices the freed organs on the floor hopping along towards Roderic and him.
[/sblock]

Everyone else
[sblock]
Roderic yells in pain, and the party can see a cut appear along his arm.  The man looks terrified as he swings his blade into the air, while John casts a spell at some unseen creature, and curses out as if he missed hitting it.  John then babbles something to Roderic about watching out for the entrails.

The cabinet door seems to be locked. 
[/sblock]

Rosalia
[sblock]
As you touch the cabinet and see that it's locked, the handle feels like it is squirming underneath your touch, like a thousand small worms reacting to your touch.
[/sblock]


Scrag
[sblock]
As you try to stare at what Roderic and John are engaged with, a large black bulge grows quickly from the top of the ceiling.  A moment later, a slit appears in its center and then opens to a huge, red eye with black, worm-filled pupil.  Something is watching you, taking your measure, and studying your movements.
[/sblock]

OOC: Anyone else want to take any actions before I close out the round?

Init:
John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
Tsathzar Rho 20
-8 Roderic 17


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


Could Scrag reach the eye with his axe?  If he jumped?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Doubt it.  Looks 12 feet up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: sorry, not sure what I want to do yet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: No worries.  Tomorrow I'll resolve the round, so those who have not acted will have until then to state intentions.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rodrick, Make that liver into chopped liver, The kidney into kidney pie and the heart, I will braise in a second! " He points his finger at the reptile-bird and tow missiles hit unerroringly.

_: 2D4+2 = [4, 2]+2 = 8


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic's attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic and John
[sblock]
Roderic misses the creature, and the combat round starts anew.  John is able to blast it with his magic, however.  The creature simply snarls and attacks Roderic again with bloody hooks and bite.  Roderic screams out loud as Tsathzar Rho buries two hooks into his chest and bites his arm (-18 hps).  The man nearly collapses dead from the blood loss.  His struggles aren't over however, as he takes further harm when a twirling piece of intestine curls up his body and wraps around his throat before the large man can break it apart.  Roderic makes another desperate attempt to cut at the monstrosity attacking him.  This time he connects solidly, though he is much worse off than his attacker.

1d20+6=19, 1d6+2=6, 1d20+6=24, 1d6+2=5, 1d20+4=21, 1d8+2=7
1d20+3=6, 1d4-1=2
1d20+7=22, 1d8+3=7

John needs to make a DC 10 Reflex check or take 2 points of damage from winding intestines attacking him.
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
Scrag leaps up at something only he can see, but is simply frustrated at his lack of 'ups'.  Rosalia is unable to open the cabinet.  The rest took no actions.

Suddenly Roderic screams out loud as something pierces his body in three places; two wounds in the chest and one along the upper arm.  He retaliates and swings his sword, and this time it appears that he hits something solidly, before Roderic's screams are cut short by something invisible tightening against his neck.  He rips free of this unknown something, but it is quite obvious that the badly bleeding man is likely to die in the next few seconds.
[/sblock]

OOC: Everyone who is not Roderic and John can take an action before I start the next combat round.  I don't think Roderic is going to make it.  He only has three hit points left.

Init:
John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-15 Tsathzar Rho 20
-28 Roderic 17


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag begins swinging wildly, careful not to hit Roderic (or his other allies), hoping to hit whatever is killing Roderic.

Attack (assuming Bless is still in effect, if not subtract one from the attack roll) - [roll0]  Damage - [roll1]  Miss chance - [roll2]


----------



## Scott DeWar

John's reflex save vs dc 10:

coyote code 87699 [have mouse problems and cannot use buttons.}


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scott DeWar said:


> John's reflex save vs dc 10:
> 
> coyote code 87699 [have mouse problems and cannot use buttons.}




OOC: I can't access it right now, just let me know if you made it or took the damage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Repost.


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is an 8, failed

sorry it took so long to respond, I was watching lok stock and 2 smoking barrels on netflix.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: That's a great movie, so apology accepted.  John still takes 2 points of damage from the strangling, crawling entrails.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: so how about an appolagy for picking on lil ol John?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I'll apologize if/when he dies.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=ooc]but my feelings are hurt NOW!!![/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Rolling for Grok, who I assume would cast a Cure Moderate Wounds on Roderic.

[roll0]


This ends the combat round. 

John is up.  Anyone not John or Roderic can now make a move.

Init:
-2 John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-15 Tsathzar Rho 20
-11 Roderic 17


----------



## Leif

OOC:  I thank you and Grok thanks you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]
John is up.  Time to turn off Netflix for a few.


----------



## Scott DeWar

not on netflix, on pain meds. give me a few more minutes, here. It is hard to picture something in your mind when it is in a fog. Ha! that is kinda funny when you think about it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Poke... poke [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: I know, I know. Had a job interview opportunity surface and right now have another! I am working a response right now, instead of the job stuff. That can actually wait for an hour or two.
 John is getting strangled by entrails right now, right? If so, could he use the iron staff to burn it?


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: The entrails actually make a new attack next round, so they are moving to rapidly to really hold John.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: The entrails actually make a new attack next round, so they are moving to rapidly to really hold John.





ooc: I think I got this . . . . .Rodrick was getting strangled, John was whipped by the guts. . . . .

IC: He lowers his staff and aims it at the draconic creature

ranged touch attack
scorching ray attack: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17
 2D4 = [3, 2] = 5


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic and John
[sblock]
John's spell hits the creature square on the chest, causing it to squeal.  It retaliates against Roderic, however, cutting the man deeply twice, the first strike catching him along the neck.

Attack
1d20+6=26, 1d6+2=5, 1d20+6=15, 1d6+2=4, 1d20+4=9, 1d8+2=5
Confirm Crit
1d20+6=17, 1d6+2=3

Somehow Roderic manages to keep on his feet and strike back, though he barely misses.
1d20+7=18, 1d8+3=10

Roderic and John need to make a DC 10 Reflex check this round or take damage from attacking intestines.
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
You witness Roderic and John fighting something again this round.  Roderic is severely wounded once more and looks like he may fall from his wounds once more.  John fires off a spell that seems to hit something.  At the same time, Scrag attacks and misses whatever Roderic is attacking.  In fact, he passes right through the area without encountering anything.  Whatever Roderic is attacking is not on the same plane of existence as you.
[/sblock]

OOC: Taking any actions from those that are not John or Roderic.  John and Roderic just need to make this rounds saves.

Init:
-2 John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-20 Tsathzar Rho 20
-23 Roderic 17


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag bellows in frustration and starts slamming his axe against the floor.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric of Pelor 3, HP 27/27*

Sensing at laast that their foe is not of this world, Grok calls upon his deity for assistance as he forcefully presents his holy symbol:

"Pelor aid me now!  Banish this foul spirit from our plane!"  Grok has little confidence in his ability to turn any undead because of his weak charisma, but he _has_ to try...

[roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

1d20+3=13

reflex save

Invisible castle is working for now.


----------



## Amaury

Frustrated at her inability to open the cabinet, and seeing that something is going wrong, Rosalia calls Scrag: "Scrag, come and smash the door of the cabinet. We need to see what' in there! Just the door not the whole cabinet!"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag grunts and moves to the cabinet, ready to smash.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Scrag, make a regular attack on the cabinet.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag brings his axe to bear - Attack - [roll0] Damage - [roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag breaks open the front of the cabinet, revealing four glass vials of different metals, a small wodden box, and four potions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Roderic's Reflex Save
[roll0]

OOC: End of turn, John is up.  Rest of the party can act.  Grok's turn attempt failed.  Roderic doesn't look so well.

Init:
-2 John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-20 Tsathzar Rho 20
-23 Roderic 17


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric of Pelor 3, HP 27/27*

Grok moves to John's aid -- 
[roll0]
[roll1]

"Someone check those vials in the cabinet, and that box.  Might be something that can help us."


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia checks the content of the wooden box.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rosalia flips open the wooden box to see one ring and four potions.

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] , John is up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Moving this along...

John fires his last scorching ray at the creature.

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John misses, but he also failed to do the correct damage last time. (He rolled 2D4 instead of 4D6).

So the damage should have been 15, not 4.  Tsathzar Rho has taken a total of 31 points of damage, not 20...

Of course he isn't happy, and takes it out on poor, not-healed-this-round Roderic.

Attack
[roll0]
[roll1]

[roll2]
[roll3]

[roll]1d20+4=9[/roll]
[roll4]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John and Roderic
[sblock]
With the wounds he has taken, Tsathzar Rho lashes out in panic and strikes at Roderic in a panicked frenzy.  Your friend is eviscerated and collapses on top of the monster's claws, dead.  Before he can attack you, however, Tsathzar Rho seems to focus his mind, then blinks from existence.

He leaves you alone in an alien landscape, with the twisted entrails around to attack and bind you.
[roll0]
[roll1]
[/sblock]

Scrag, Rosalia and Grok
[sblock]
Roderic screams in pain as he abdomen is sliced open and he falls onto something invisible to you.  Soon you see Tsathzar Rho materialize before you with his claws deep in Roderic's stomach.  He turns to leave the corpse behind, but screams when he sees you amidst his scrolls and potions.  The magic-user isn't human any longer.  He has changed into a horrid demon creature with green, scaled skin, a bird-like head suspended on an overly long slender neck, awkwardly bent legs, and two long talloned hands that undulate as he holds them off the ground.  His skin appears fluid as it churns and shudders with his movement.
[/sblock]

Init:
-2 John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-31 Tsathzar Rho 20
DEAD Roderic 17
Scrag ?
Rosalia ?
Grok ?


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric of Pelor 3, HP 27/27*

A terrified, violently shaking Grok says "I don't know what to do now.  Help, please, ANYone?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

With an enemy finally visible, Scrag snarls and attacks.

Attack - [roll0] Damage - [roll1]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: I need initiatives, too, now that some of you are entering combat.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, half-orc cleric of Pelor 3, HP 27/27*

[roll0]

"I don't really know what I'm doing but here goes nothing!"
[roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag initiative - [roll0]


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia turns around to see the demonic figure suddenly appearing in the room!


ooc: 11 init
21:08, Today: Secret Roll: Le Maitre de Destins rolled 11 using 1d20+7. Rosalia init.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John once again attempts to burn away the entrails attacking him.

attack & damage: 1D20 = [19] = 19
4D6 = [4, 4, 6, 5] = 19
 +3 to attack for 22


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John
[sblock]
You successfully burn a number of the entrails off of yourself and buy yourself some breathing room.  You are still stuck on an alien world, however, and the entrails that had wrapped around Roderic as well as some stragglers are now hopping your way.
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
John is still freaking out and burning things only he seems to be able to view.  Tsathzar Rho charges at Rosalia and slashes at her in an attempt to get her out of the way of his cabinet and items.

Attack
[roll0]
Damage
[roll1]

Scrag hits the monster squarely, causing it to scream in pain.  Grok, however, misses with his own attack.
[/sblock]

Init:
-2 John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-46 Tsathzar Rho 20
DEAD Roderic 17
-8 Rosalia 11
Scrag 7
Grok 5

OOC: Rosalia can take an action, followed by John.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"It work once, time to try gain!" Not sure how many times he can do this he tries once again.

(grins and giggles: I rolled with my real dice ) attack: 16 (Touch) damage 22 (two 5's, two sixes! these are my killer d 6's. the d 20 is well balanced to roll anything)


----------



## Amaury

_My God, living Hell is on us!!_ thinks a terrorised Rosalia as she sees the creature appearing and moving towards her.

She can't react to the attach and the pain is huge, but it shakes Rosalia's fear out of her. 

_I.. I got to do it.. No time.._ she thinks.

Withdrawing by a footstep, she picks the ring in the wooden box and slides it on her finger whilst adopting a defensive posture, her rapier attempting to keep a distance between her and the demonic creature.



ooc: move back 5', Total Defense.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John
[sblock]
Another solid hit, filling the air with the acrid stench of rotting flesh.  The area is now clear for the time being, though you do not know for how long.  Something about this terrain is unsettling and you feel watched.
[/sblock]

Everyone Else
[sblock]
John burns once more at invisible objects around him.  If he starts walking around he might become a danger to himself and others if he keeps igniting.  Rosalia was cut last round, but is able to take a step away from the monster in front of her, then defend herself.  Tsathzar Rho attacks Scrag with several vicious slashes in an attempt to take the troll down.  He nearly succeeds as Scrag is slashed quite badly.

1st Claw Attack
[roll0]
[roll1]

2nd Claw Attack
[roll2]
[roll3]

Bite Attack
[roll4]
[roll5]
[/sblock]

OOC: Rosalia, Scrag and Grok up!  Scrag may go down next round...

Init:
-2 John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-46 Tsathzar Rho 20
DEAD Roderic 17
-8 Rosalia 11
-14 Scrag 7
Grok 5


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Something I missed until reading... Scrag, Rosalia and Grok must make a DC 15 Will Save or be driven temporarily confused through the insanity that is Tsathzar Rho's body.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag snarls and howls in pain and rage, defying this monster by acting like a monster himself.  Never before has Scrag's true savagery been unleashed and the quiet, seemingly tame troll seems more like his horrific brethren in what may be his final moments.

Attack - [roll0]  Damage - [roll1]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag will save - [roll0]


----------



## Amaury

Rosalia just about managed to put the ring on, but is utterly scared and incapacitated by the monster she is facing. She wants to do something, survive, but is somehow stopped.


ooc: Will save: 7.
22:33, Today: Secret Roll: Le Maitre de Destins rolled 7 using 1d20. will save.


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Level 3 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

Grok's Will save:  [roll0]


Assuming he is able to attack and rolling.  Disregard if not.

[roll1]
[roll2]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scrag and Rosalia can act, but suffer as if under a Confusion spell for the following rounds: 

[roll0]

Scrag
[roll1]

Rosalia
[roll2]

Chart:
d% 	Behavior
01-10 	Attack caster with melee or ranged weapons (or close with caster if attack is not possible).
11-20 	Act normally.
21-50 	Do nothing but babble incoherently.
51-70 	Flee away from caster at top possible speed.
71-100 	Attack nearest creature (for this purpose, a familiar counts as part of the subject’s self).


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Grok and Scrag both strike Tsathzar Rho.

OOC: Need Rosalia to roll an attack against Grok, as she is confused this round and he is closest.

Init:
-2 John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-64 Tsathzar Rho 20
DEAD Roderic 17
-8 Rosalia 11
-14 Scrag 7
Grok 5


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


Edit: Nevermind, a little trigger happy on the posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

John will try and retrace his steps. and he will be dragging Rodrick along with.

move: grab Rodrick with free hand
move: very slow [lift 200, drag 500] Rodrick alone weighs 190, armor alone is 30, dragging the dead paladin

"I will not leave you on this alien world, It is not a proper resting place for a noble warrior as your self!" exclaims the wizard.


----------



## Amaury

ooc: hit 18 at least (cannot find my sheet) and 6 damages. typical: can't hit an enemy but good with allies!! 
09:59, Today: Secret Roll: Le Maitre de Destins rolled 6 using 1d6. dmg. 
09:59, Today: Secret Roll: Le Maitre de Destins rolled 17 using 1d20. grok's attack.


"Aaah!! Leave me alone!! All of you!! Away! All of you!!" shouts Rosalia who slashes and hits wildly around her in an uncontrolled manner!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Rosalia strikes a surprised Grok with a glancing shot off his ribcage.

Init:
-2 John 22 (Cat's Grace, +4 to Dex)
-64 Tsathzar Rho 20
DEAD Roderic 17
-8 Rosalia 11
-14 Scrag 7
-6 Grok 5 

OOC: Update soon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

John continues to stumble around with Roderic’s body, wondering if he is to be forever alone.  That’s answered when part of the egg that Tsathzar Rho had incubated in breaks further apart, sending out more entrails to attack him.  The mage shudders with disgust and prepares once more to fight, when suddenly the entire landscape shakes with a large moaning sound.  At the same time, Tsathzar Rho utters a death cry from the combined attacks of Scrag and Grok.  With his death, the mind of John and spirit of Roderic are pulled back from the Outer Realms and returned to their own plane of existence where Scrag, Rosalia and Grok are waiting for them.  The thoughts of Rosalia and Scrag are cleared from the fog and madness created by Tsathzar Rho’s horrible appearance.  In the distance you can hear cries and explosions as the kobolds, dherro and other creatures warped by the influence of the Outer Gods become unstable and have their bodies explode in a shower of blood and guts.

Feelings of pride come over you as you feel the gods of your own pantheon look upon you with approval.  Perhaps a boon from them can be expected in the future, but for now you feel yourself gain power and strength from their holy (and some unholy) powers.  You now set out to return to the village, though a bit more world weary and chaos-touched than you were before you started.  What tale would you tell?  How much could be believed?  The world was close to being overrun by the essence of the Outer Gods, and you have saved it.  Whatever else the villagers will believe, the truth will always be known by yourselves, the pantheon of grateful Gods that you serve, and the angered and vengeful Outer Gods which you have thwarted.

OOC: Everyone gains a level, but the adventure is over.  I had to make a secret, inverted Will check when you guys entered the last room, and those that failed saw the room as normal except with some chaos hallucinations akin to what they had been seeing throughout the game, but those that succeeded (John and Roderic) saw the room as part of the realm of the Outer Gods, as was the reality.  I should have earlier caught that looking at Tsathzar Rho induces madness and requires a Will Save to avoid confusion, because that could have made the last part even more deadly than it already was.  A bad Confusion roll from Scrag could have easily resulted in another dead player or two.  I didn’t notice until it was nearly too late, to the advantage of the players, but the last fight was difficult enough in a PbP environment anyway.  It was fun, especially the parts where you guys reacted to the chaos hallucinations which could not affect or otherwise harm you.  Thanks for playing and I hope you had fun!


----------



## Amaury

ooc: gosh, I thought we would all die!! i had no idea what was going on. who the guy was and how to defeat him. thought that maybe some magical items may hold an answer. what were they by the way?
thanks for picking it up and taking it to the end. what was the creature? what level?



Rosalia recovers her senses. She sees that the creature is on the floor apparently dead. She sees her blade bloody and then looks at Grok who's looking at her bewildered.
"Oh my god!! What did just happen?? Did I do that to you Grok??"

She apologizes profusely to Grok.

She then realizes that Roderic has passed away, victim of the creature. She starts sobbing uncontrollably.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Scrag is quiet during the return to the village.  A few days later, after his wounds have healed, he mysteriously vanishes one day, to seek his fortune perhaps...or his destiny.









*OOC:*


Glad I came back for the end.    Thanks everyone.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Tsathzar Rho was one of the most feared mages of his time, and specialized in demonic summoning.  He arrogantly thought he could summon and control the Elder Gods of the Outer Realms, thinking they were simply entities of weird magic.  Instead he opened a portal that the hungry Elder Gods eagerly attempted to breach, and it took the gods of your world to collapse Tsathzar Rho's fortress and seal the threat.  Dherro and kobolds recently mined into this mountain, where the fortress once stood and accidentally re-opened a breach where the chaos of the Elder Gods was able to slowly seep into and warp both reality and the humanoids it touched.  They also reshaped Tsathzar Rho into an abomination and made him into a servant that was to cross into your reality and lead the assault of chaos unto earth.  You encountered him before he finished gestating.

As for the magic items, they were some minor pieces of some of his old equipment he was trying to get to in order to augment his strength.  You find:

- Glass vial of silver dust worth 100 gp
- Glass vial of gold dust worth 400 gp
- Glass vial of diamond dust worth 800 gp
- Glass vial of mithril dust worth 800 gp
- Ring of Jumping
- Potions of Vision, Fox's Cunning, Darkvision, and Blur


----------



## Leif

*Grok, Level 3 Half-Orc Cleric of Pelor*

"Don't worry, Rosie, Grok okay and him dead.  Grok just sorry about Roderic.  Him was good dude and loyal friend.  We split treasure now, or go back to town first?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Wow, I never imagined it would be like that." He looks around and sees the others may not know what he knows. "You see, friends, what we just witnessed was what I learned about conjuration. That was a wizard who connected to a plane in ways that are of forbidden knowledge.  We just saw a place that no conjurer in their right mind would ever contact. We have laws against it, you see."


----------



## Amaury

"Yes, people should respect laws. In my profession there is also a code of conduct.. well kind of.." replies Rosalia.

"Let's get out of this place and back to town.. We can have a drink or more together and share the treasures we found.. Humm I like that ring.. it does go well on my finger.. nice.."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"I would say it looks quite fetching on your hand."


----------



## Amaury

"Thank you.. I take that as a nice Yes then..." replies Rosalia who's now back in the real world eg. the countryside with trees, rocks, animals, and no horrible scaly kobolds or abominations. 

She adds: "Let's go back home.. We deserve it.. I need a bath of hot perfumed water, nice oils all over my body and some real food!"

As she walks back she wonders how or when she'll be able to forget all the horror she'd just witnessed and the death of Roderic. She also feels different. Tougher. And definitively with a different view of the world.


----------



## Scott DeWar

OOC: We ARE removing Rodrick, I hope?


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


Can we even access his body from where we are?  I was undere ther impression that there was some 'dimension shifting' going on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You guys saw us, but we did not see you. We were in Cathulhu-heim


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Yes, you can recover his body.  Where his mind and spirit is, however, another question entirely.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooc: *shakes fist at dm*


----------



## Leif

OOC:  Forget Roderick for a moment, does anyone know what happened to Helfdan??


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

*OOC:*


He hasn't been active on the site for a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*OOC:*


he has not been on since december 12 of 2014


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Scott DeWar said:


> ooc: *shakes fist at dm*




That DM is a rat bastard...


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> he has not been on since december 12 of 2014





Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He hasn't been active on the site for a while.



Yes, this is why I asked whether anyone knows what HAS happened to him.


----------

